# The Temp bunker



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2010)

Welcome to the new Temp Bunker Space Station! When the floods hit and the trolls start becoming too much, this is the place to be! We have everything! From all the games you could ever want to play to all the unlimited weeb shit you enjoy! Best of all, we are in a bunker, on a moon, that is on a space station! We are better than Space X!
​


Spoiler: Moon Base 1.0




*A moon base has been made! We are now stationed on the Me Gusta Moon! All previous forms of defense are still active, this time on the moon! *






Spoiler: Bunker 5.R4i Gold RTS Crown3DS is ready!








This bunker is equipped with the best of the best for repelling spam and noobs! No bot can pass through these walls! This bunker is now has a PC build to scare away bots because they think we are a PC! We will stand strong! We also have Quantum CPU to keep us deep in the web! Nothing can touch us!





Spoiler: Old shit part 4!




*ATTENTION BUNKER DWELLERS!!*
With the announcement of of ironhax, n00bs, WiiU Kernels b00bs are flooding the site again! Now is the time for the bunker to shine and protect us from the flood! Join me and we shall be safe from the ironn00bs!
*Join the Bunker today and defend the Temp!*
The new Temp bunker! Ready to be stickied again!






Spoiler: Old shit part 3 and shit




The new E3 Bunker! Now with weapon!








Spoiler: Old shit part 2



A new bunker will be born!
Dis is da new bunker (I may or may not have stolen from Fallout...don't judge me.)








Spoiler: Old shit




Meet EOF3G, a revolution in comfort




Meet the best bunker available with the best defenses in the universe. Presenting the tigsytech EOF3G Bunker. It comes with all the features of the former EOF2i Bunker (832m cloaked skyscraper with observation deck, air conditioning, high-speed satellite internet connection, a forceFire™ Forcefield, a lengthy underground shelter and hype-repellant subsystem, an anti-R4 scanning device and noob-detecting grass technology combined with a selection of the finest phallic expulsion liquid) and more.

New features include:
>Planet included in package
>Over 2,000 cities just waiting to be inhabited
>Sexy time house on the corner of every street
>NEW Planet-wide forcefield
>NEW Anti-3DS Hacking theory technology that incinerates offenders and transforms them into catboy sex slaves imprisons them humanely.
>NEW Super-Duper Rainbow Atmosphere because just because
>Also everyone inside can fly

Full picture of included planet bunker (entire planet and 2x space elevators = bunker)









Spoiler: Stuff




Official Statement from GBAtemp Civil Defense​


Current DefCon: 3



The GBAtemp Civil Defense would like all citizens to be aware that NDS forcasts show a probable landfall of an approaching _mucho niños_ front within the next 24 to 48 hours.

Be prepared to experience high levels of ROM requests, not only in the NDS community but also in others as _mucho niños_ fronts are well known to spread to server-wide proportions.

Civil Defense suggest that all those with delicate health seek shelter in the nearest secure bunker.

For most citizens this means proceeding in a calm and orderly fashion to the EoF.

For staff members: Run madly while flailing your arms, into the secret porn subforum. 

Postcounts of three per second are not uncommon during a _mucho niños_ flood, and at times connectivity to GBAtemp might be lessened. Those who see the inevitable ROM links and requests are asked to call the location in to their local Civil Defense Officers (namely Vulpes Abnocto and TrolleyDave).

We advise you to avoid reply to these ROM-ments to keep from being dragged away by rushing postcounts. Fast moving threads have notoriously high undertow.

The projected _mucho niños_ flood is expected to be a lesser version of last year's "baka-mon" flood, lasting for a number of months.

Be Advised: a _mucho niños_ crisis Does NOT give citizens the right to act in a vigilantic manner.

You are not to begin trolling in threads simply because of the extreme numbers of newcomers.
Good luck, and stay safe.​











Spoiler: The old 2i Bunker




*EOF2i*








Presenting the EOF2i by JetSet Technologies™. Featuring an 832m cloaked skyscraper with observation deck, air conditioning, high-speed satellite internet connection, a forceFire™ Forcefield, a lengthy underground shelter and hype-repellant subsystem, an anti-R4 scanning device and noob-detecting grass technology combined with a selection of the finest phallic expulsion liquid. This produces a nice white glow, and covers our bunker nicely.





Spoiler: Old post!



Alright guys, as we are all aware Pokemon Black and White are being released on September 18 in Japan. Which is going to be Hell on GBAtemp the moment it is dumbed and more than likely has an AP on it.
So I have made the EOF bunker




With in this bunker we have supplied at least 3 months worth of food and water. Entertainment such as Video games and Satellite TV, and protection from the hordes of pokenoobs that shall soon invade the Temp.
We should be safe from the Pokenoobs, since we all know that very few venture so far into the Temp.
It's up to all of us to defend this bunker till the flood is over.


​


----------



## Maplemage (Sep 9, 2010)

AAAH SHIT!!! you made the topic before me D= well yours is better ill just add my text from my other topic.

In a few days Pokemon Black/White will come out and last year (or a few months ago) we had lots of new topics and pokenoobs around about Pokemon HG/SS and it didnt stop until 1 person made a topic if there werent any patches about the game it will be closed, what will happen this year? will we have more pokenoobs? who will come and protect us? will there be any patches for the R4? are there gonna be 4 different translation projects? will people post in the wrong topics? will there be an increase of new members? will gbatemp crash? we will find out..... A war is upon us.....

Well ima go gotta go to sleep.


Spoiler











Edit:ZOMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ITS CLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ARM YOURSELVES EVERYBODY!


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2010)

No worries. I made sure people know about the Bunker! We should all be safe in there!


----------



## Paarish (Sep 9, 2010)

aww but i already made one






You guys can come too... as long as you don't make a mess


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> aww but i already made one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We always need more room. As long as the pokenoobs don't look there we should be safe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I will put up something so the pokenoobs know they aren't welcome here


----------



## Gariscus (Sep 9, 2010)

How do we enter the bunker?


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2010)

There is an entrance near the back right next to the Agumon I placed there


----------



## Langin (Sep 9, 2010)

Hmm where is the bunker?

we need a backup gbatemp not, something like gbatemp 2!


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 9, 2010)

I will be the fluffy ball of fur in the corner of the bunker. Anyone is free to join me.


----------



## sonknuck23 (Sep 9, 2010)

Does anyone know where the bathroom will be located?


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2010)

sonknuck23 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know where the bathroom will be located?


There are outhouses behind the bunker, they are being defended by Dragon Quest Monster, Monsters
@Dark Langin
It is located right here in the middle of the EOF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Right next to that guy I hired who hates pokemon who guards the gates.

@gameboy13
I can join you


----------



## Langin (Sep 9, 2010)

Ah found it!


I will join too gameboy guy!


----------



## Paarish (Sep 9, 2010)

turns out that someone has taken my bunker (damn oscar....)

so I'll be joining you... I'll bring rice, curry, chapati etc. so you won't need to pay for food


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> turns out that someone has taken my bunker (damn oscar....)
> 
> so I'll be joining you... I'll bring rice, curry, chapati etc. so you won't need to pay for food


Fair enough, just remember to bring some pokenoob repel, it will keep you safe in case of a raid


----------



## xalphax (Sep 9, 2010)

I will join too, will bring some Swiss chocolate.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2010)

xalphax said:
			
		

> I will join too, will bring some Swiss chocolate.


Aw, we are slowly starting to gather an army here, if enough we might just stand a chance against the flood. Let us prey that this time shall be different and flood gates hold.
God save us all if it doesn't hold!


----------



## Raika (Sep 9, 2010)

i already have my own bunk kthxbai


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> i already have my own bunk kthxbai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scrtmstr (Sep 9, 2010)

Can I join?
I'll bring some noobballs to catch the noobs so they finally can be taught a lesson


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2010)

scrtmstr said:
			
		

> Can I join?
> I'll bring some noobballs to catch the noobs so they finally can be taught a lesson


The trap card! We shall need you! Please bring among your noobballs, your friends who are of the noble means!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow, this should be stickied. We really need to put real security measures into place. I suggest censoring of the words 'Pokemon Black' and 'pokemon white' and 'r4' during that time.

~jetk (


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2010)

jetk said:
			
		

> Wow, this should be stickied. We really need to put real security measures into place. I suggest censoring of the words 'Pokemon Black' and 'pokemon white' and 'r4' during that time.
> 
> ~jetk (


----------



## The Pi (Sep 9, 2010)

Can I join? I'll bring the report button everyone always forgets that.


----------



## CamulaHikari (Sep 9, 2010)

I wanna join too~! I'll bring chocolate and cookies~!
And a flamethrower to use against noobs~! Oeeeh and granates~!


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2010)

To the two of you. You bring many gifts and much to share. You are welcome in the bunker. Please protect the ones around you as they will protect you.


----------



## sonknuck23 (Sep 9, 2010)

I'll bring a beach-ball. and some water guns.

OH. and Travel Scrabble. Fuck yeah.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2010)

sonknuck23 said:
			
		

> I'll bring a beach-ball. and some water guns.
> 
> OH. and Travel Scrabble. Fuck yeah.


As the entertainment grows, as does the hopes of the troops. We shall be soon coming among darker days as the skies will with the plains of the pokenoobs.


----------



## Ace (Sep 9, 2010)

May I inquire where the Angry Bear Cavalry will be situated in the precise moment of the PokéNoobs attack, as our defense unit? We may need to think this through before we think that placing them in the Introductions section, where you mostly acquaint the new users with, as the PokéNoob users will most likely NOT be headed there first, for obvious reasons.

*Maybe locking the entire DS board would be a genuinely good idea, but consider that they may invade other boards, so to speak*

I can bring some tea, and musical instruments


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2010)

Worry not of my Bears, they venture through every so. We have a better defence than that of bears, we have the defence of Chewbacca riding a squirrel and the Digimon, who shall fight away the pokenoobs!


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 9, 2010)

Can I hide in here with you guys? My avatar is scared of the various 12 year olds that are bound to come and try to hit on it...

I suggest we create a decoy bunker filled with cardboard cutouts to distract them.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2010)

You granted protection here among the shelter.
Do you not see the bunker over in far off distance? That bunker is the decoy! We are safe here though, no pokenoob will venture too close for I have Digmon and monsters from Dragon Quest protecting the outskirts.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 9, 2010)

slimes won't do a goddamn thing, I think I will stay on the temp till it's released, I'll try and reach the bunker before getting stopped by 404 errors

Also does anyone have a flame retardant cloak I can wear?


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> slimes won't do a goddamn thing, I think I will stay on the temp till it's released, I'll try and reach the bunker before getting stopped by 404 errors
> 
> Also does anyone have a flame retardant cloak I can wear?


You asked for it and you got it. Look in the chest behind you!
Worry not, these slimes were trained to max attack, no Pikachu shall get through the ranks


----------



## mameks (Sep 9, 2010)

requesting shelter from coming n00b-storm.?


----------



## alidsl (Sep 9, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll try and find out what information I can

I know from one of my reliable sources that Famitsu gave Pokemon black/white 40/40 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Shitstorm is just starting


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Thanks, I'll try and find out what information I can
> 
> I know from one of my reliable sources that Famitsu gave Pokemon black/white 40/40
> 
> ...


The great horrors that has just been brought down upon us!! Dare God protect the children from the wraith of the Gods! We shall fight for this bunker to stand!


----------



## alidsl (Sep 9, 2010)

You will need someone on the inside, I have connections with people on the inside, I can help


----------



## Minox (Sep 9, 2010)

I have stolen intel regarding the Pokemon tsunami, how much would you be willing to pay for it?


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> I have stolen intel regarding the Pokemon tsunami, how much would you be willing to pay for it?
> How much you asking for it?
> 
> QUOTE(alidsl @ Sep 9 2010, 05:43 PM) You will need someone on the inside, I have connections with people on the inside, I can help


Then, go forth my spy! Bring back with you the information needed!


----------



## Minox (Sep 9, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think four hats sounds like a reasonable amount for the intel.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 9, 2010)

What is the intel?


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you alidsl for supplying the hats.
Now what's the scoop?


----------



## mucus (Sep 10, 2010)

i'm a pokenoob and i found you
morons


----------



## Maplemage (Sep 10, 2010)

mucus said:
			
		

> i'm a pokenoob and i found you
> morons


DESTROY!!!!!!!!!!!!!111
Preparing sequence for destroying pokenoob and pokenoob headquarters.....
3....
2....
1....
FIRE!!!!!!


----------



## Damian666 (Sep 10, 2010)

ill come too, and will take my pall pedobear along, so he can go and harrash the pesty noobs xD

Dami


----------



## Maplemage (Sep 10, 2010)

Damian666 said:
			
		

> ill come too, and will take my pall pedobear along, so he can go and harrash the pesty noobs xD
> 
> Dami


What if they arent young?


----------



## xalphax (Sep 10, 2010)

tails100 said:
			
		

> Damian666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Noobs are young (in mind) otherwise they would not ask noob questions but research for themselves. And that is enough for pedobear to harass them.


----------



## Ringo619 (Sep 10, 2010)

MWAHAHAHAH  i found mine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Everyone should visit this site  and get bunkers for them self it only cost 15 $


----------



## bassgs 435 (Sep 10, 2010)

can I join? I want some place to hide so I don't destroy my palm or face because of the facepalms caused by the noobs


----------



## Thoob (Sep 10, 2010)

hey can u guyz halp me get teh pokemanz rom to wurk on my r4i sdhc advance iii upgrade v2.41 ?


----------



## Ringo619 (Sep 10, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> hey can u guyz halp me get teh pokemanz rom to wurk on my r4i sdhc advance iii upgrade v2.41 ?



Goes to googlez then searchs  ups Pokemonz B/W Ndsz romz  for me r4i sdhc advance iii upgrade v2.41 and clickz on the 1st link and  dones  i did that and it works fines  i am on the 2nd gyms already


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 10, 2010)

EVERYONE INSIDE!

Before all the good rooms are taken.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Sep 10, 2010)

Oh God, this is gonna be terrible when I'm actually gonna be swimming through the threads on the NDS forum to try to find real information!
Hopefully I can retreat here.


----------



## Kwartel (Sep 10, 2010)

Ringo619 said:
			
		

> Thoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> What is the intel?


1 new hat and 3 dupes? I think not.


----------



## Thoob (Sep 10, 2010)

kwartel said:
			
		

>


Wait... what?!


----------



## alidsl (Sep 11, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








(I'm a crap negotiator)


----------



## monkat (Sep 11, 2010)

Spoiler











^
he wants one of those hats.


----------



## Minox (Sep 11, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One more kind of hat and the intel is yours. And yes, I very much liked that last kind of hat you showed me.


----------



## Ringo619 (Sep 11, 2010)

kwartel said:
			
		

> Ringo619 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lmfao XD  nice one


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 11, 2010)

I'll take my stay during the flood here.

If you click my sig however, you'll find that I can grow to 100's of times my size though, allowing me to crush anything beneath my feet. I'm sure you'll find it useful.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 11, 2010)

Do you think that the bunker can withstand failure of this magnitude :

http://www.swfcabin.com/open/1284176967

?


----------



## Kwartel (Sep 11, 2010)

Since it's a big flood don't we need this baby?


----------



## Ringo619 (Sep 11, 2010)

kwartel said:
			
		

> Since it's a big flood don't we need this baby?



ITS TO SMALL!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  WE ARE ALL GONNA DIE!



This is whats gonna happen to us V


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 11, 2010)

The cat boy has returned from the other side. The grounds still seem so very stable, not much has been said, but we are still early in this war. Keep a sharp eye out for them


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Sep 11, 2010)

sounds roomy in here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I brought a week supply of chips


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 11, 2010)

_EOF Bunker Guide_

Lots of room to stretch out. Toilets are on the left, TV Room on the right, please deposit all your Pokemon related clothing and games in the incinerator box on the right of the point of entry as you walk in, *XXLANCEXX*


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 11, 2010)

Soo... This is the bunker for the inevitable Pokenoob flood?

Cozy.

(pulls out dubbed version of Bleach 168-282 and begins watching)


----------



## Zeroneo (Sep 11, 2010)

Pfft. You can't escape. Not if the server crashes again.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 11, 2010)

Zeroneo said:
			
		

> Pfft. You can't escape. Not if the server crashes again.








C-c-c-c-*CRASHES?!?*


----------



## Searinox (Sep 11, 2010)

So is the patch out yet?


----------



## shadowdragon51 (Sep 11, 2010)

Hm, I think its funny that I can already taint your bunker with my pokenoobness 

But, then again, I don't think any other noob is smart or curious enough to use the search function.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 11, 2010)

shadowdragon51 said:
			
		

> Hm, I think its funny that I can already taint your bunker with my pokenoobness
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think you count, as you are using grammatically correct sentences, proper spelling and punctuation, and an awareness of what a n00b is.


----------



## shadowdragon51 (Sep 11, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> shadowdragon51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aw, you flatter me >//>


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 11, 2010)

You are not among the pokenoobs we fear so much. Those are the ones who join that day and never stay past that day that we fear so much.


----------



## shadowdragon51 (Sep 11, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> You are not among the pokenoobs we fear so much. Those are the ones who join that day and never stay past that day that we fear so much.



Cool. I guess I'm here to stay. I've been meaning to join for awhile, anyhoo.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 11, 2010)

shadowdragon51 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welcome, fellow un-n00b.


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 11, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> _EOF Bunker Guide_
> 
> Lots of room to stretch out. Toilets are on the left, TV Room on the right, please deposit all your Pokemon related clothing and games in the incinerator box on the right of the point of entry as you walk in, *XXLANCEXX*



But...but... my Pikachu plush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I loves it so...


----------



## Kwartel (Sep 11, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> Soo... This is the bunker for the inevitable Pokenoob flood?
> 
> Cozy.
> 
> (pulls out dubbed version of Bleach 168-282 and begins watching)


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO NO DUBS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*starts to puke*


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 11, 2010)

kwartel said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooh, another readtard? Good...

*loads logic cannons*

This will be fun...


----------



## Kwartel (Sep 11, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> kwartel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who's the retard here? If it's Warrior522 then: +1


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 11, 2010)

I have prepared a special Titanic Shoop for the time of reckoning.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 11, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> I have prepared a special Titanic Shoop for the time of reckoning.



Ooh, sounds fun... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also, WTF is this:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That the Raccoon from Link's Awakening?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 11, 2010)

No, it's TPi.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 11, 2010)

...what did I miss this time?


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 11, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> ...what did I miss this time?


You missed the call, you lost outside the bunker.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 11, 2010)

Then how are we talking?


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 11, 2010)

The same way you talk to Tellers in a bank. Through a sheet of thick glass via a microphone and speaker


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 11, 2010)

kwartel said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quickly brings subs. Happy?


----------



## alidsl (Sep 11, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> Ooh, another readtard?








 Now that's irony at its finest


----------



## Berthenk (Sep 11, 2010)

Am I too late to get inb4flood?
I've got 5 Fat Man's.
And I can hack some ammo in. I'm sure we can put them to good use!


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 12, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DERP.

Apparantly a percentage of GBATemp's regulars don't know what a pun on the words reading and retard is.

That's depressing.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 12, 2010)

Warrior522 who let you back in the bunker?
Berthenk Because you you bring the greatest weapon of all, you are in.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 12, 2010)

I am not here for a debate (save that for another thread) but for the lulz!

...speaking of, where are they?

Aha, found 'em: http://gbatemp.net/t221671-official-pokemo...nd-white-thread


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 12, 2010)

Well this thread is for protecting the regular members of GBAtemp against the hordes of pokenoobs that will soon be storming this site. This is serous shit here and not for lols.
The EOF is for mature and serous people who do not come here for a cheap laugh.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 12, 2010)

Ah, like the sticky thread: a clear and focused guide into the art of keeping a thread afloat.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 12, 2010)

This is no times for jokes, GBAtemp is soon to be in another great flood and these regulars need a place to stay where they can be safe from the flood.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 12, 2010)

So then, this place is on a seperate server? 

Smart.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 12, 2010)

That is classified information only those inside the bunker know of which I am talking about and shall not reveal such information


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 12, 2010)

I see.

May I ask what the ETA for n00b invasion is, based on the last incident? I wish to observe the fail.


----------



## ByteMunch (Sep 12, 2010)

Do we have wood R4 and SCDS2 cannons? 'coz I have 3. May I pass through into the bunker?


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 12, 2010)

Lots of noobs/trolls/flamer/pokenoobs/lurkers join all at once during a major release and begin to make thread after thread without even thinking or looking about a popular game being dumped or released and the site starts to lag and starts to crash. The NDS threads become a mess, the GBA thread gets filled with spam and every regular dreads when they get on to see the temp a mess. Then after a few weeks it all goes calm again.

I made this since very few pokenoobs care about the rest of the forums so this part normally is pretty clean.

SimpyDsi: Since you have asked so nicely, you shall pass.


----------



## ByteMunch (Sep 12, 2010)

Do we have emergency protocols in case of noob infiltration? A hidden third bunker for evac?


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 12, 2010)

It's in the woods not too far off, only regulars can pass in it


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 12, 2010)

0.o'

*fires up DSTTeleport in case of disaster*


----------



## ByteMunch (Sep 12, 2010)

I see we have a canyon not too far off... We are indeed prepared for the worst.

They approach from above...


Spoiler


----------



## Maplemage (Sep 12, 2010)

Building a teleporter.....WHAM! WHAM! WHAM! WHAM! WHAM! WHAM! WHAM! WHAM! WHAM! WHAM! WHAM! WHAM! WHAM! WHAM! WHAM! WHAM! WHAM! Level 3 teleporter to my base is complete =D
Teleporter Entrance
http://gbatemp.net/t252991-a-reminder-to-tempers-pokemon


----------



## geoflcl (Sep 12, 2010)

I sprayed some Super Repel around the bunker site. Though if this Pokenvasion will be anything like last time, I'm afraid it just won't be potent enough...


----------



## Forstride (Sep 12, 2010)

Phew.  Made it before it was too late.  I brought snacks!


----------



## monkat (Sep 12, 2010)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> Phew.  Made it before it was too late.  I brought snacks!



I swear to god if you didn't bring ho-hos, I am going to get pissed, piss myself, piss on you, and make everyone around me pissed. I'll piss on your snacks.


----------



## geoflcl (Sep 12, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> TDWP FTW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gaww man, the bunker is infested with pissants! 

Someone brought bug spray, right?


----------



## Forstride (Sep 12, 2010)

I brought Ho-hos, Ding Dongs, Twinkies, and a shitload of potato chips!

Not to mention those pickled Politoed feet cookies.


----------



## Zherro (Sep 12, 2010)

Hey guys, mind if I take refuge in this bunker?


----------



## Maplemage (Sep 12, 2010)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> I sprayed some Super Repel around the bunker site. Though if this Pokenvasion will be anything like last time, I'm afraid it just won't be potent enough...
> I hope they dont have posts higher than ours or it wont work....
> QUOTE(Zherro @ Sep 12 2010, 03:13 PM) Hey guys, mind if I take refuge in this bunker?


Yes you may
(ZOMG! you got zero posts )
Welcome to gbatemp by the way.


----------



## Zherro (Sep 12, 2010)

tails100 said:
			
		

> Zherro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I've been lurking for a while, decided to finally post. Thanks for the welcome. So... is there anywhere to sleep in this place. I am tired. *Yawn*


----------



## ByteMunch (Sep 12, 2010)

For some reason, I had to fight through a whole lotta server is taking too long messages to get here... Is it starting, or just me?


----------



## Didu50 (Sep 12, 2010)

Let me in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't want to be eaten alive by Pokenoobs. -.-


----------



## ByteMunch (Sep 12, 2010)

I HAS TEH PLANZ! 
We formulate a fake ROM which will destroy all pokénoobs by software overclocking their DS so high that it catches fire.

Hehehe... yeah. Maybe not.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 12, 2010)

It seems that pokemon Sunday will be doing a special report on pokemon b/w this Sunday, YouTube might overflow too


----------



## Maplemage (Sep 12, 2010)

SimpyDsi said:
			
		

> I HAS TEH PLANZ!
> We formulate a fake ROM which will destroy all pokénoobs by software overclocking their DS so high that it catches fire.
> 
> Hehehe... yeah. Maybe not.









Spoiler










We really need a gbatemp pokemon forum.......


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 12, 2010)

My friends, we shall not fight each other. Those in the bunker know who they are and those not in the bunker are just plan noise on our windows. Fear them not for this bunker has now been put in a special location where pokenoobs know they are not welcome. We shall all celebrate with a great feast!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 12, 2010)

Yay! I gots this topic stixied! Anyways. My shoop is waiting.
Anyways, we wil all die.


----------



## scrtmstr (Sep 12, 2010)

SimpyDsi said:
			
		

> I HAS TEH PLANZ!
> We formulate a fake ROM which will destroy all pokénoobs by software overclocking their DS so high that it catches fire.
> 
> Hehehe... yeah. Maybe not.
> ...


and what if you're on a mac?

also, I've contacted Kurt, the noobball maker. He's given me some ultra noobballs and a master noobball, for the really tough ones


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 12, 2010)

scrtmstr said:
			
		

> SimpyDsi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use Linux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We are protected


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 12, 2010)

Here, have a copy of Ubuntu.

*Posts merged*

Here, have a copy of Ubuntu.






Our onslaught will look like this. DO NOT OPEN.


Spoiler




























































































































































































































Cuethewarmusic


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 12, 2010)

Your spoiler tags are broken
You fail


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 12, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Your spoiler tags are broken
> You fail


You post too quick! My Windows is broken! Booting Ubuntu now.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 12, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The windows will only allow the pokenoobs to flood your mind. Please for your live, come in the Bunker, we are protected in here


----------



## Ringo619 (Sep 12, 2010)

am i allowed  in the bunker  ?!?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







   i bring with my  80s adult films


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 12, 2010)

Ringo619 said:
			
		

> am i allowed  in the bunker  ?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Half of them better be gay, well at least a good chunk of them. Then you are allowed in


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 12, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Ringo619 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Three quarters.


----------



## Ace (Sep 12, 2010)

IT'S DANGEROUS TO GO ALONE! TAKE THIS.


EVERYBODY KNOWS ALL POKÉNOOBS DOUBLE OVER IN WRETCHING PAIN WITH WHITE NOISE! IT'S THE ULTIMATE WEAPON OF MASS DESTRUCTION OF THEM. MAKE THE SOUND LOOP ON A SWF FILE FOR EVERY PAGE ON GBATEMP TO ENSURE THAT THEY WILL STAY AWAY.

IT'S EITHER THIS OR VUVUZELA TIME!


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 12, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your not just a member of the Bunker, you are now the vice head of the bunker!


----------



## Ace (Sep 12, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> gameboy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it can be fap tiemz nao?


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 12, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> gameboy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 12, 2010)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Later, when the moon has taken over the sun


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## Ace (Sep 12, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Ace Faith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ossimness, Cat Boy! Meanwhile, we should set up giant speakers for the White Static Noise Attack!


----------



## Slyakin (Sep 12, 2010)

Hey guys, I got the Max Repels and the Super Potions and the Ho-Hos!

Not Ho-oh, Ho-Hos.

I wish we had Ho-oh, though. Burn the shit out of the PokeNoobs.


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 12, 2010)

Pokenoobs. Gotta Catch 'em All!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm bi. Do I count in this wonderful bunker? Can I be vice vice member? :3


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 12, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> I'm bi. Do I count in this wonderful bunker? Can I be vice vice member? :3
> You most have a fresh supply gay porn first
> 
> 
> ...


IT IS FAP TIME!


----------



## Ace (Sep 12, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 12, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a lot of Moonshell IPK packages with gay porn pics inside! Want some? (And some lesbian...and straight...)
Ooh, and Kelloggs KRAVE Cereal. Yummmmm...


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 12, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> I have a lot of Moonshell IPK packages with gay porn pics inside! Want some? (And some lesbian...and straight...)
> Ooh, and Kelloggs KRAVE Cereal. Yummmmm...


Keep the others, I am not interested in them.
You are right under the vice leader now!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 12, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay! BUT you need KRAVE. Look at it.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 12, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We also need corn dogs, I demand corn dogs!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 12, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even better - see my new, improved bunker with corn dog integrated.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 12, 2010)

EDIT: I see Jet beat me to it.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 12, 2010)

Aww. You can make one out of cereal :3


----------



## Zherro (Sep 12, 2010)

*walk into room on cell phone* "Yeah I can't believe it either. What moro-..." *Sees others and quickly shuts cellphone* "Hey guys... What's up?


			
				SimpyDsi said:
			
		

> I HAS TEH PLANZ!
> We formulate a fake ROM which will destroy all pokénoobs by software overclocking their DS so high that it catches fire.
> 
> Hehehe... yeah. Maybe not.


So is this our plan... Interesting...


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh, so this is the EOF Bunker...
I was actually looking forward to fighting noobs with my shadow monster powers (avatar) and my lawyer powers (played _Phoenix Wright_ tons)...

I wonder, though...
What are my duties here?


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 12, 2010)

Ziggy Zigzagoon said:
			
		

> Oh, so this is the EOF Bunker...
> I was actually looking forward to fighting noobs with my shadow monster powers (avatar) and my lawyer powers (played _Phoenix Wright_ tons)...
> 
> I wonder, though...
> What are my duties here?


If you can fight, then you are a guard.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 12, 2010)

I stole some furry porn from Rydian's friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




can I be head spy?


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 12, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> I stole some furry porn from Rydian's friend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May you lead your army of spies into the mist. You shall be a fine leader my boy


----------



## alidsl (Sep 12, 2010)

Luke mah boi, work out the puzzle to find out what the pokenoobs want


----------



## Paarish (Sep 12, 2010)

Is it judgement day yet?


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 12, 2010)

Nope. Next weekend when the ROM is dumped then the shitstorm cometh.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 12, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Is it judgement day yet?


The day of Judgment is not upon us! We most bunker before it happens


----------



## Slyakin (Sep 12, 2010)

How about I make a decoy topic that turns the PokeNoobs away from us?

Otherwise, we'll be doomed in this bunker until they leave. Who knows how long THAT will be.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 12, 2010)

> How about I make a decoy topic that turns the PokeNoobs away from us?
> 
> Otherwise, we'll be doomed in this bunker until they leave. Who knows how long THAT will be.


Someone must make one!


----------



## monkat (Sep 12, 2010)

I tried to make a trojan horse, but it ended up looking like a giant wooden penis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry guys...I've failed you...


----------



## mameks (Sep 12, 2010)

*seeks shelter from the fleet of Klingon warships on the tail of his ship*
*waits for the Doctor to reroute the temporal stabilisers from the TARDIS and surround the ship, in order to compensate for the time dilation*


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 12, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> I tried to make a trojan horse, but it ended up looking like a giant wooden penis
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm...

*installs elaborate pump system and liquid containment tanks into it, them pulls over latexy cover thing to make it waterproof*

This should scare them off goooood and proper. B3


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 12, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> I tried to make a trojan horse, but it ended up looking like a giant wooden penis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know, I like that one more than a stupid horse


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 12, 2010)

Yeah, but will they fall for it?

Since I turned it into a liquid spray/blast cannon, I do intend to bring my DSi to camera all of their expressions when it blasts them face-first. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...now, what to fill the tanks with...?


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Sep 12, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> I tried to make a trojan horse, but it ended up looking like a giant wooden penis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In all seriousness, I thinkyou just made your horse more effective.

(Eugh...)


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 13, 2010)

I just installed a soda fountain in the northeast corner of the bunker. It features any soda that you think of!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 13, 2010)

I claim this bunker in the name of Trolleyism!


----------



## The Pi (Sep 13, 2010)

I farted


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 13, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I claim this bunker in the name of Trolleyism!


I claim your house in the name of The Cat Boy


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 13, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> I farted


Stop eating pi.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 13, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I live in a cardboard box, just ask TinyT.


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 13, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I claim your house in the name of GBAtemp's Gay Fox™!!!


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 13, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So? It's now my cardboard box


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 13, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> So? It's now my cardboard box


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 13, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> > So? It's now my cardboard box


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 13, 2010)

So what happens when a pokenoob finds our secret bunker?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 13, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 13, 2010)

Spoiler






			
				TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## The Catboy (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## alidsl (Sep 13, 2010)

Crap..


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 13, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Crap..


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## The Catboy (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## alidsl (Sep 13, 2010)

What the hell? You're ruining this serious thread


----------



## outgum (Sep 13, 2010)

So, Mr Cat boy.... Remember me!? YES THATS RIGHT! I just didnt disappear! Ive been working behind the scenes for awhile, and THIS! is my most recent achievement!







I'd like to say i will join your ranks, But i secretly was already in them!
The pokeFl00d will come to an end! And we will remain VICTORIOUS!

This is my next target....






COMMON SOLDIERS! WE NEED HIM DOWN ASAP!


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Sep 13, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> So what happens when a pokenoob finds our secret bunker?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gahahaha!


Even so, remember: there is a joke regarding Tsutaaja and Excalibur (from _Soul Eater_) , so expect a lot of the noobs to stay here due to the "Tsutalibur" fad...


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 13, 2010)

When they find us, and they will, it will all be over. Only handfulls survive. I was lucky enough to survive the SSBB washout 3 years ago...

There were so many of my friends that didnt make it...


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 13, 2010)

Good lord; what is this, the official "bitch for roms" site?

Some n00bs are just dicks...

...speaking of, what happened to my cannon from yesterday?

EDIT: Found it!

...anyone got a large supply of a liquid substance? Preferably sticky and nasty?


----------



## Paarish (Sep 13, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> Good lord; what is this, the official "bitch for roms" site?
> 
> Some n00bs are just dicks...
> 
> ...



semen?


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 13, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








8D

PERFECT!!!

...but how the hell are we gonna get enough...?


----------



## Paarish (Sep 13, 2010)

2 things: cups and magazines


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 13, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> 2 things: cups and magazines



...magazines? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HA!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No.

This: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qp7w78wz2VI

summarizes things nicely.

Now if you'll excuse me, I need to go make my "contribution"...

EDIT: forgot, you guys in the UK get free porn in magazines... Lucky gits...


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 13, 2010)

Fear not of the threats put on us, we shall make it though this great war. We have the man power and the will power to get through it!


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 13, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Fear not of the threats put on us, we shall make it though this great war. We have the man power and the will power to get through it!



Oh...

*exits bathroom with a bucket in hand*

We have plenty of "man" power...


----------



## Paarish (Sep 13, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



urgh! No thanks!

What we really need is this:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sensitive_Pornograph


----------



## geoflcl (Sep 13, 2010)

You guys have it all wrong! All we need to do to harvest the "man power" is use this picture:



Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 13, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1
We do need more yaoi hentai


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 13, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...Gravitation, that's where I draw the line. Soundtrack is win.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 13, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> ...Gravitation, that's where I draw the line. Soundtrack is win.


This bunker does have all kinds of sections of things to entertain people. Yaoi hentai, Straight hentai, and other are all here.



Also members of the Bunker, there are dark days ahead of us, those of you who feel strong enough to face this flood head on, follow behind me, those of you who fear the darkness shall consume them, please defend this bunker with your lives. We make our stand here and we shall not fall!


----------



## Paarish (Sep 13, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice speech! If this was a real war I think you would be the commander or summin..


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 13, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At this point now in the temp, this pretty much is a real war. Sure we can't fight, but as regulars we can stand our ground and use that report button to death till all those pokenoobs are gone! LONG LIFE THE TEMP!


----------



## scrtmstr (Sep 13, 2010)

do we need some elite report-button-fast-click-training? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also, can I bring some normal tv shows as well? I'm not really into anime and that sorta stuff....


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 13, 2010)

scrtmstr said:
			
		

> do we need some elite report-button-fast-click-training?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"And other" bring anything you want in the bunker.

And training has already started 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did you not see the Professor Layton release?


----------



## alidsl (Sep 13, 2010)

Where's that celt guy with his freedom speech?


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 13, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LONG LIVE THE TEMP!

Now, where's that Pokemon Hentai boxset...? 

I have an idea... >8D


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 13, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Where's that celt guy with his freedom speech?


----------



## scrtmstr (Sep 13, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> scrtmstr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ooh yea sorry, doing some catching up now captain'


----------



## alidsl (Sep 13, 2010)

lets go f*** the noobs

*Posts merged*






 lets go f*** the noobs


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 13, 2010)

scrtmstr said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good! We might just stand a chance!
Do you hear that? That's the rains of cry of army of regulars crying the name Temp! We have the power to take down these invaders and the power to keep the Temp standing on two feet again! We won't fall! We shall hold our fists high and shout as we run into this battle! Not one shall fall without their fellow regular avenging their fallen Temper! We shall be victorious!
Let them come at us, we are ready.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 13, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> scrtmstr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*adds Cat Boy to his list of badass leaders*


----------



## Paarish (Sep 13, 2010)

Cat boy's easily beat Braveheart's speech


----------



## Paarish (Sep 13, 2010)

OMG just remebered that I have my folk guitar so:

#Let's sing around the campfire and sing our campfire song#
#Our C-A-M-P-F-I-R-E S-O-N-G song#
#And if you don't think we can sing it faster then you're wrong#
#but'll help if you just sing along#


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 13, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We all need a hero one day and this site needs one now!


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 13, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And a hero needs expendable minor characters and generics.

I hereby offer myself for the role.


----------



## Kwartel (Sep 13, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> OMG just remebered that I have my folk guitar so:
> 
> #Let's sing around the campfire and sing our campfire song#
> #Our C-A-M-P-F-I-R-E S-O-N-G song#
> ...


#C-Q-D-Y-S song G-R-D-G-S sUUng

I CAN'T DO IT :'(


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 13, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> We all need a hero one day and this site needs one now!


----------



## Quincy (Sep 13, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> *snip*
> Unimportant blabla
> 
> Now, where's that Pokemon Hentai boxset...?
> ...


What now?


----------



## Searinox (Sep 13, 2010)

Ya want my stash o' pics? I got tons of em. XD


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 13, 2010)

Searinox said:
			
		

> Ya want my stash o' pics? I got tons of em. XD



If there Pokemon, then yes.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 13, 2010)

Where are the armed guards?
Tsk, tsk, tsk.


----------



## Quincy (Sep 13, 2010)

Searinox said:
			
		

> Ya want my stash o' pics? I got tons of em. XD


Say what now?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Expects PM soon!*


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 13, 2010)

Quincy said:
			
		

> Searinox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lolsame.


----------



## SparkFenix (Sep 14, 2010)

Neat

But will it be able to withstand the sheer making of thousands of posts made by scrubs?
I think tempy will die


----------



## joshbean39 (Sep 14, 2010)

were is the 2foot tall person toilet


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Sep 14, 2010)

Searinox said:
			
		

> Ya want my stash o' pics? I got tons of em. XD


Is your avatar made from one of them? /just curious/

Even so, I hate porn, but I do not need porn anyways. I want to try to deflect the noobs my own way. In fact, I think we should all have some variety in anti-noob tactics as a check for effect.



Also, since a lot of people are posting YouTube links...

I have a feeling that some people will be doing this:

...but I do not know what type of people...


----------



## Zherro (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh to hell with waiting. *backstabs A Gay Little Cat Boy* I never really was on your side.


----------



## chrissmith9c (Sep 14, 2010)

Well now that it seems that the rom has been leaked I am reporting to my EOF bunker pod


----------



## Paarish (Sep 14, 2010)

Zherro said:
			
		

> Oh to hell with waiting. *backstabs A Gay Little Cat Boy* I never really was on your side.



you moron... you can't kill the catboy. He's INVINCIBLE!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 14, 2010)

LIES


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 14, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Zherro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also, I just pressed the button that unleashes the Angry Bear Calvary!


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 14, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Zherro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed. If you strike him down he will become more powerful than you can possibly imagine.

Also: any more ammo donations for my cannon?


----------



## Paarish (Sep 14, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



here you go!


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 14, 2010)

chrissmith9c said:
			
		

> Well now that it seems that the rom has been leaked I am reporting to my EOF bunker pod


One dares try to strike down the Cat Boy? My good sir do you not heed the warnings put before you? I am the Cat Boy! None shall strike me down from that spot, now be gone good sir before I sick my army after you!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 14, 2010)

I just plan on hibernating with my Vulpes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That'll keep them away from us


----------



## Zherro (Sep 14, 2010)

You know, one plans to have some fun, then you pull that invincible crap straight out your ass. *Sigh* BUT, not all is lost. For I have been leaking information to your enemy the moment I have arrived. Even if you shall strike me down, millions of Pokenoobs shall know everything about you.


----------



## geoflcl (Sep 14, 2010)

I came. Twice.


This should be our bunker banner.
EDIT: Or at least the banner of my annex.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 14, 2010)

Don't worry. It has 5 underground floors, completed by me. Muhaha. Your annex is storey 5, room 5.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 14, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> Don't worry. It has 5 underground floors, completed by me. Muhaha. Your annex is storey 5, room 5.


What?


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 14, 2010)

Ah, lots of ammo.

*puts on wetsuit and fills tanks*

Now we're ready. Cat Boy, you're up to test fire; pick a target and press the big hard thing that is totally not a fake penis that passes for a joystick.

Hey, is it my fault I'm broke? I found it in the back...


----------



## Paarish (Sep 14, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> Ah, lots of ammo.
> 
> *puts on wetsuit and fills tanks*
> 
> ...



I'm just gonna take this into the bathroom...


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 14, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I built 5 storeys underground. Kept it secret. I mean, now we have so many supplies, we gotta put them somewhere. NO pokenoobs must hear about the 5 storeys.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 14, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DAH! 0.o'

...now I'm gonna need a new joystick...


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 14, 2010)

Current onslaught information, live as of now.

> 273 User(s) are reading this topic (202 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users) 	
69 Members: nico445, Alex Finlay, jmaster13, Razum, Bumpman, kukupo, kog, IRISHLAD09, digipokemaster, Silent Storm, Walthor, bt52694, lolet, Razgriz, basher11, ct_bolt, horsey1157, yugiboyfan, Umbra, Laxus, megadude1, VampHax, Koyorie, PoweredByTux, rock7, Thiemo, bassgs 435, giratina16, cncncn, Gazooki, lewyp1, dbolt, gsmumbo, thieves like us, DragonFire353, KHNA, jet™, RebornX, xxsexyduckyxx, Tornadosurvives, abm3000, ayaka_fan, Jason5877, Spectrum, Jimmy1994, .MM., greenmew2, DragonBleachPiece, Project_Zero, frogmyster3, Nickoten, Naridar, ItsMetaKnight, Nanoman, Sgtcrazyman, richyman4ever, RyouChan, yeop, Mr.Positive, Hakuo, Pong20302000, Livin in a box, cheese the chao, trigao, Romain29, nebula91, ZaeZae64, wesley0104, The Shadow Knight 

(Pokemon B/W Topic) Oh gosh. I don't think the bunker will stand. Retreat into the lower levels.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 14, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> Current onslaught information, live as of now.
> 
> > 273 User(s) are reading this topic (202 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 69 Members: nico445, Alex Finlay, jmaster13, Razum, Bumpman, kukupo, kog, IRISHLAD09, digipokemaster, Silent Storm, Walthor, bt52694, lolet, Razgriz, basher11, ct_bolt, horsey1157, yugiboyfan, Umbra, Laxus, megadude1, VampHax, Koyorie, PoweredByTux, rock7, Thiemo, bassgs 435, giratina16, cncncn, Gazooki, lewyp1, dbolt, gsmumbo, thieves like us, DragonFire353, KHNA, jet™, RebornX, xxsexyduckyxx, Tornadosurvives, abm3000, ayaka_fan, Jason5877, Spectrum, Jimmy1994, .MM., greenmew2, DragonBleachPiece, Project_Zero, frogmyster3, Nickoten, Naridar, ItsMetaKnight, Nanoman, Sgtcrazyman, richyman4ever, RyouChan, yeop, Mr.Positive, Hakuo, Pong20302000, Livin in a box, cheese the chao, trigao, Romain29, nebula91, ZaeZae64, wesley0104, The Shadow Knight
> ...



*ALREADY?!?*

*wires Atari controller to the cannon*

BRING IT ON, MOTHERFU(gets dragged down by jet)


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 14, 2010)

OHAI GUIZE! WHATS GOING ON IN HERE???

ANYONE GOT TEH POKEMON BLACK OR WHITE ROMZ YET?!


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 14, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> OHAI GUIZE! WHATS GOING ON IN HERE???
> 
> ANYONE GOT TEH POKEMON BLACK OR WHITE ROMZ YET?!



AHA!

*opens fire*


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 14, 2010)

Double post, but THEY'RE HERE!!!


----------



## alidsl (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh noes level 2 has been breached I'm fighting them off with my barrel rolls


----------



## chrissmith9c (Sep 14, 2010)

AHHHH WE CANT HOLD THEM OFF MUCH LONGER


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 14, 2010)

IT'S HERE!

EVERYONE! GET IN HERE _*NOW!!!*_


----------



## Didu50 (Sep 14, 2010)

CLOSE THE DOORS! The noobs have begun flooding due to a screenie of Black. ARM YOURSELVES NOW.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 14, 2010)

Alidsl coming in here, press X and Y to do a barrel roll


----------



## chrissmith9c (Sep 14, 2010)

I got my NO0B tubber
Fo tubbin noobs


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 14, 2010)

Didu50 said:
			
		

> CLOSE THE DOORS! The noobs have begun flooding due to a screenie of Black. ARM YOURSELVES NOW.



*locks doors, aims "the disturber" at the B&W thread*

OPEN FIYAAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## alidsl (Sep 14, 2010)

I have the answer, it's a decoy thats code named "R4 patch"


----------



## chrissmith9c (Sep 14, 2010)

Deploy it only when needed

You have the key to stop the noobs


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 14, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> I have the answer, it's a decoy thats code named "R4 patch"



8D


----------



## chrissmith9c (Sep 14, 2010)

Playing pokemon mystery dungeon explorers of sky

I will guard the bunker at 9 pm by then the noobs would have gone to beed for school


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Sep 14, 2010)

I am going to study Kanji and college stuff before the leak!


----------



## alidsl (Sep 15, 2010)

The leak has happened


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Sep 15, 2010)

...really?
I shall just keep searching, then.

EDIT: I changed my mind.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 15, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> The leak has happened



...aand how much AP?


----------



## outgum (Sep 15, 2010)

Its worse than expected!
LEAKED DAYS EARLY! AND STRONG AP!
OH SHIIIIII-
EVERY MAN FOR HIMSELF! ARRRRGGGGGHHHHHH


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 15, 2010)

Dear God, there is word of an early release! With an AP! We shall stand strong and show no fear to these pokenoobs! We shall not fall!


----------



## shadowdragon51 (Sep 15, 2010)

Now that there is spammers a'spamming on the other thread, me thinks its time to take cover here.


----------



## joshbean39 (Sep 15, 2010)

i cant run fast enough my legs are only 1 1/2 a foot save the smallest gbatemper


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 15, 2010)

Small ones, you are protected here, this bunker is Holy ground, no pokenoob shall set foot here, not without a price!


----------



## joshbean39 (Sep 15, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Small ones, you are protected here, this bunker is Holy ground, no pokenoob shall set foot here, not without a price!


horay


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 15, 2010)

joshbean39 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All non-pokenoobs are safe and welcome here in the bunker!
But only the brave shall stand beside me as we prepare ourselves for the upcoming battle. Let us gather our arms and strand beside our fellow Tempers for this battle!


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 15, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> joshbean39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This was only a glimpse of the horror the actual dump will bring...


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 15, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God save us all


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 15, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed...

...say, where'd my penis cannon go?


----------



## monkat (Sep 15, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> Indeed...
> 
> ...say, where'd my penis cannon go?



Sorry...you can have it when I'm done...


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 15, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That answered your question quite nicely


----------



## chrissmith9c (Sep 15, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think we are truly fucked this week 
On a related note where the hell is the penis cannon


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 15, 2010)

chrissmith9c said:
			
		

> I think we are truly fucked this week
> On a related note where the hell is the penis cannon


We have an army and we know how to use it! The Regulars behind me are proud and shall stand strong against this upcoming invasion!
God save the Temp and God save us all!
Those who are ready for battle, get behind me as we march!

Also only one person knows where that is


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Sep 15, 2010)

I have got to get ready...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 15, 2010)

*pounding comes from the bunker door and the passcode is yelled through the peephole*
Fire Starter!
_(ironic passphrase for the poke-bunker, no?)_

_*the heavy steel door creaks open and a figure stumbles across the knee-knocker, 
olive drab poncho slick with rain, 
his face hidden under a steel helmet*_

Shit's gettin' deep boys! 
_*he announces, pulling off the helm and shaking the water from it*_
Looks like the poke'-monsoon is almost here. 
I'm glad to see you all made it hare safely.
_*he pulls off the poncho, and requisitions one of the cots near the door to sit upon and rest his feet. *_

Now as near as I can tell, there are still a hundred or so jokers out there in the swamps that didn't take the evacuation notice seriously.
_*unlacing his jungle boots*_
So be expecting a number of bone-soaked refugees to be coming our way in the next couple of days.
Remember that just because these people were too foolish to come in out of the rain doesn't mean that they're to be treated any differently. 
*pulls off his boots and socks, laying them over the communal clothes-line to dry*
We've got rations enough to go around, and there'll be a canoe shipment of cheezy-poofs coming in a day or so, since *somebody* got the munchies and went through four days worth of the cheesy treats last night.
_*mutters under his breath*_
If you have questions, comments, or concerns, the catboy is your designated information liaison officer. 

I know that these aren't the conditions we're all used to, but with a little comeradery, and neighborly understanding, we're all gonna come through this smellin' like a rose.

_*pulls on a fresh pair of socks, and dons his boots again*_

Catboy, remember that the guns are Not to be issued unless the pokezombies blockade the doors. 
The refugees might have some trouble getting through their horde, but tough-titty for them. 
They didn't have enough sense to seek shelter earlier. 

_*he pauses at the kitchen just long enough to pour himself a cup of strong coffee, ice it down, and quaff it as though it were a medicinal concoction. Then with a sigh he pulls on his rain slicker again, and slaps his helmet on his head, *_

_*without regard to the confused looks of the people around the bunker, he throws the door open again, striding out into the storm, and slamming the portal behind him. Then he shouts through the peephole once more*_

*And I'd better have a bag of fucking cheezy-poofs when I get back!*


----------



## Maplemage (Sep 15, 2010)

ATTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## outgum (Sep 15, 2010)

So we soon begin the crusade to save our Temp
We must protect it with our lives!

Prepare yourself, Prepare your friends!
TONIGHT...WE DINE...IN HELL!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 15, 2010)

Tonight you dine in a makeshift kitchenette inside a reinforced concrete bunker with forty other refugees.
DON'T BE A HERO, DAMMIT!


----------



## Bumpman (Sep 15, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Tonight you dine in a makeshift kitchenette inside a reinforced concrete bunker that descends into hell with forty other refugees.
> DON'T BE A HERO, DAMMIT!


Fixed


----------



## Zeroneo (Sep 15, 2010)

We are superior, we are eternal. You cannot escape, we will conquer everything. This forum is already ours.


----------



## Slyakin (Sep 15, 2010)

At least the leak was fake...

But now they're ANGRY!

HELP! I can't see-"POKEMANZ!!!"

OH SHIT, THERE ON ME!


----------



## Didu50 (Sep 15, 2010)

Cat Boy, Be Prepared to Bring out the Heavy Artillery for when it happens, your gonna need it.


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Sep 15, 2010)

...we are still preparing?

...then again, this IS war, and we DO need every moment we can get to prepare...


----------



## SparkFenix (Sep 15, 2010)

Zeroneo said:
			
		

> We are superior, we are eternal. You cannot escape, we will conquer everything. This forum is already ours.




HOLY CRAP ZERONEO?

Now back on topic

I have reached reversed nirvana

Therefore i have

FREAKIN MIND BULLETS

So i can take out a few of them

LOAD THE PENIS...
cannon


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 15, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*sigh*

I'm gonna end up blasting one of you by accident if you keep playing with this thing...


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 15, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Tonight you dine in a makeshift kitchenette inside a reinforced concrete bunker with forty other refugees.
> DON'T BE A HERO, DAMMIT!


But I must be a hero! This site needs a hero and I just have the voice to be one!

CAN YOU DIG IT!!!???!!!


----------



## monkat (Sep 15, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> *sigh*
> 
> I'm gonna end up blasting one of you by accident if you keep playing with this thing...



Well *now* you're not getting it back!


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 15, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't be rude in my bunker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or I will hit you in the face with a fish


----------



## Sabata (Sep 15, 2010)

I brought my backpack it's filled with Orange Crush and Home-Made Miltank Jerky.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, I forgot, I brought my iPod as well as my docking station.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 15, 2010)

aawww damn! Ive been hit! MEDIC!!!


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 15, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> aawww damn! Ive been hit! MEDIC!!!
> The medic will be here soon, don't worry!
> 
> 
> ...


Good, finally someone brought some Crush, now we shall take shelter in our bunker, safe from the raids as our troops march into battle


----------



## Sabata (Sep 15, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And, In the meantime, we can all dance to Caramel Dansen.

*Presses play on his iPod*


----------



## monkat (Sep 15, 2010)

I need a hug...


----------



## Sabata (Sep 15, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> I need a hug...



*Hugs* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On a side note. I was just digging through my backpack and I found my stash of Discontinued 3D Doritoes. 



Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 15, 2010)

Sabata said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give him a hug for the cat boy as well

And ah sweet!! Now we are ready for war!


----------



## Sabata (Sep 15, 2010)

*Munches on Miltank Jerky*

It's rather quiet around here... 

*Tosses a piece of jerky to the Agumon by the door*

Edit: Spelling.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 15, 2010)

Sabata said:
			
		

> *Munches on Miltank Jerky*
> 
> It's rather quiet around here...
> 
> ...



When did we get an Agumon?


----------



## Sabata (Sep 15, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There you go.


----------



## scrtmstr (Sep 15, 2010)

.> *zip* GOT IT! *Congratulations, you've caught a pokenoob*
it was hiding in the corner, who wants to learn the noob a lesson? It is a male, so come up with ideas.


----------



## SilentRevolt (Sep 15, 2010)

is that me >_>?ive been here for a long time


----------



## Paarish (Sep 15, 2010)

Sabata said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh yeah... forgot about him/her/it


----------



## Sabata (Sep 15, 2010)

How can you forget about Agumon he's the best Poke.. Er Digimon.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 15, 2010)

*reloads cannon*

AAHH...

...why am I suddenly thinking of Mac Hall?

...oh, right.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm going to deploy the R4 patch soon


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 15, 2010)

To answer your questions
We have 5 floors
No clothes for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Miltank Jerky is ALWAYS welcome
We will be safe.
Digimon, Go!


----------



## Sabata (Sep 15, 2010)

*Begins to Barricade the door to the Bunker due to a possible "Real Rom"*

Everyone, Get in, Fast!

Edit: False alarm, Nevermind.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 15, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> I'm going to deploy the R4 patch soon



Do eet! DO EET NAOUGHW!!!


----------



## alidsl (Sep 15, 2010)

No, I have to delay until the actual rom is released


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 15, 2010)

I come here to escape from the whole Pokemon epidemic and it's spread here!  I demand dancing instead!


----------



## Paarish (Sep 15, 2010)

why do you keep posting that?


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 15, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> No, I have to delay until the actual rom is released



Why?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 15, 2010)

Sorry I'm late, guys, but I brought reinforcements. We have about a dozen of these damn things. I know what youre thinking but they aren't invincible. Be careful out there with these.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 15, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Sorry I'm late, guys, but I brought reinforcements. We have about a dozen of these damn things. I know what youre thinking but they aren't invincible. Be careful out there with these.



You forgot about someone:


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 15, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 15, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thankies.


----------



## Slyakin (Sep 15, 2010)

Bag > Poke Balls > ...

Okay guys, I got around 35 Pokeballs, 2 Ultra Balls, and about 890 Master Balls. I think I can manage on my own front. :Twists hat backwards:


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 15, 2010)

Oyeah. No clothes. We fight like spartans. :3


----------



## alidsl (Sep 15, 2010)

We high five women and kiss intimately with the men


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 15, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> Oyeah. No clothes.



*sigh*

*switches to furry form*

Happy now?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 15, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but you can stay normal too...but I prefer you that way. :3


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 15, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BTW, win avi, although I suspect I don't wanna see the full image...


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 15, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Happy To Help

The image is in stock

How will 'Tesco, Bunker Branch' serve you today?


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 15, 2010)

Pm me.

Also, boom tomorrow for sure...


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 15, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> Pm me.
> 
> Also, boom tomorrow for sure...


Is that all? Thanks for shopping at Tesco. Every Little Doesn't Help When You Have Noobs At The Door Of Your Bunker Door

PM tomorrow of what?
the yiff photo?

type 'dark nekogami into Google Images. Scroll down a bit and you'll see my av yiffing Lucario.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 15, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...point missed, but close.

Nekogami? Isn't that the Land Before Time 34 artist?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 15, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but this is the other one - Dark nek0gami

http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Nek0gami


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 15, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup, same one.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 15, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, whut was the book called?
Srsly?


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 15, 2010)

Book? 

Still images. 

Dark Nek0gami.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 15, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> Book?
> 
> Still images.
> 
> Dark Nek0gami.


oright. Yummy.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 15, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed. Some new guy's been doing stuff though, he or she's pretty good...


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 15, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clicked the first one. amazing. Rule 34 rules.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 15, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yesh. :3

Amazing that it warrants it's own website(s!) though...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 15, 2010)

Annd the thread turns furry. thanks for ruining it for everyone else, guys.


----------



## SparkFenix (Sep 15, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> Pm me.
> 
> Also, boom tomorrow for sure...



Its coming out tomorrow?

Didnt know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





SEAL THE DOORS 
SICK THE AGUMON
REPENT FOR YOUR SINS REPENT
PRAY TO ALL GODS
GET THE WEAPONS
WE SHALL FIGHT A HOLY WAR AGAINST THE POKENOOBS


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 15, 2010)

The Cat boy has returned, how is the state of my bunker?


----------



## Paarish (Sep 15, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> The Cat boy has returned, how is the state of my bunker?



A war's going to start, and GBAtemp is about to collapse, and Pokenoob's coming after Pokemons, and they won't go away, and the Admins are scheming, and Sparkfenix's sparky, and Catboy is weird, and I'm poor, and I'm hungry, and, and... Arrgh!


----------



## monkat (Sep 15, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Annd the thread turns furry. thanks for ruining it for everyone else, guys.



Jesus fucking christ, man. Did a squirrel crawl up your ass or something? Every single time ANYTHING furry happens, you jump on it and make a snarky remark.

Get the fuck over it.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 15, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*switches to human form, glomps MK, switches back*

Thanks for the backup.


----------



## monkat (Sep 15, 2010)

Who is MK?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 15, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rule 34, yiffing and wiki pages linking to furry porn isn't a small thing and frankly doesnt belong here, or the temp for that matter.


----------



## monkat (Sep 15, 2010)

1 word: eof.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 15, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Who is MK?



MonKat = MK.

I'm lazy with names.

Uhoh...


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 15, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Reason: calm down guys -p1ng



Double post, but yes sir.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 15, 2010)

Alright who is flaming my thread? Not cool guys.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 15, 2010)

It's ok, I still love you monkat.


----------



## monkat (Sep 15, 2010)

Love you too dudeonline, as you'll always be known in my heart.


...makeup sex time?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 15, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Love you too dudeonline, as you'll always be known in my heart.
> 
> 
> ...makeup sex time?



I got the razor if you got the shaving cream.


----------



## monkat (Sep 15, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you implying I'm a furry or just furry in general? Cuz I'm only one and that's not changing.


----------



## ByteMunch (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm back. It was a long trek, but I gots us several copies of teh haloz. I took my brother's pokemanz too, so we have more ammo for the penis...
cannon.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 15, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You could be considered one based on your chest hair, but no, i'm not.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 15, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Daw... look, they really do love each other. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





In other news, where's my cannon?


----------



## Mantis41 (Sep 15, 2010)

*Christ!!* *........ There here!!
*
*
RUN.........*

381 User(s) are reading this topic (266 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users) .....  Arghhhhh........


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 15, 2010)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> *Christ!!* *........ There here!!
> *
> *
> RUN.........*
> ...



On this topic? I see two...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 15, 2010)

Don't look at me like that monkat. you don't know how liberating a freshly shaved chest feels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, they're still jerking themselves off about who has the rom, has it leaked, ooh look a stream of someone playing the game, etc...


----------



## chrissmith9c (Sep 15, 2010)

Back at the bunker

I am currently watching tvtokyo for any strategies we can use


----------



## monkat (Sep 15, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Don't look at me like that monkat. you don't know how liberating a freshly shaven chest feels.



By liberating do you mean stubbly, cold, unnatural, and immature?


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 15, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Don't look at me like that monkat. you don't know how liberating a freshly shaved chest feels
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some people just don't know when to eff off and wait for the actual patched dump...


----------



## joshbean39 (Sep 15, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> chrissmith9c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im a level 80 gnome warior so i will help with my sword


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 16, 2010)

joshbean39 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed, then you don't need training, wait how fast are you at hitting the report button?


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 16, 2010)

joshbean39 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GAAAH!

...ohwait. You're just a normal noob.

Welcome, brother JoshBean.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 16, 2010)

joshbean39 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You're too short to wade through the flooded plains.
You need to get a riding dog. *nodnod*


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 16, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> joshbean39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try a horse?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 16, 2010)

nah, thats what those...uh...whattayacallem? Mecha chickens are for.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 16, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> nah, thats what those...uh...whattayacallem? Mecha chickens are for.



AT-ST?


----------



## monkat (Sep 16, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> nah, thats what those...uh...whattayacallem? Mecha chickens are for.



Chocobo? or...


----------



## SparkFenix (Sep 16, 2010)

Im sparky!


----------



## joshbean39 (Sep 16, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got me mounts


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 16, 2010)

joshbean39 said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent. We have a full unit, commander cat boy.


----------



## Didu50 (Sep 16, 2010)

Okay, Who has the Damn Penis Cannon Now. I could really use it. -.- Better yet Go make me a Penis Turret and I'll guard the front door.


----------



## monkat (Sep 16, 2010)

Didu50 said:
			
		

> Okay, Who has the Damn Penis Cannon Now. I could really use it. -.- Better yet Go make me a Penis Turret and I'll guard the front door.



I told you that you can have it when I'm done pleasuring myself! God damn! Learn some patience!


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 16, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Didu50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GAH! DAMMIT MONKAT!

Hmm...

OI, ANYONE GOT ANY SPARE BUILDING SUPPLIES?

Imma construct me more weaponry.


----------



## SparkFenix (Sep 16, 2010)

Im erecting penis sentries right now

We should be safe now

Well maybe not from the confused pokenoobs


----------



## monkat (Sep 16, 2010)

SparkFenix said:
			
		

> Im erecting penis



I'll help! Mine will join the fight!


----------



## outgum (Sep 16, 2010)

Been hard at work, Intercepted a call from the Pokenoob Head office of them sending squads our way, I went out a took a look and found a fleet!

Needless to say, This is what i did to them...





I halted them for alittle, i think i might stay sheltered in here now with my DS And Jump Ultimate Superstars, Just chillax with my Tempers.

...Oh btw... I kinda enhanced our Agumon....






Just watch out... i think he is kinda bloodthirsty now...


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 16, 2010)

Y'arrrg. This is drivin' me nuts.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 16, 2010)

*tosses didlo pisstols to the assembled troops while setting up fappits (turrets) and bonerzookas*

Grab a gun, men, this is gonna get rough!!!


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Sep 16, 2010)

some bunker music


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## sergster1 (Sep 16, 2010)

We should use this to distract the pokenoobs then launch an attack


----------



## steven gambee (Sep 16, 2010)

just pointing out, but skullgreymon needs to be tamed before the ass decides to turn on us and destroy the defence and allow the noobs in


----------



## KazoWAR (Sep 16, 2010)

what can I do?


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 16, 2010)

KazoWAR said:
			
		

> what can I do?


Can you fight?


----------



## chrissmith9c (Sep 16, 2010)

sergster1 said:
			
		

> We should use this to distract the pokenoobs then launch an attack



I just HAD TO CLICK THAT LINK

I love what it says when you try to exit the tab


----------



## sergster1 (Sep 16, 2010)

chrissmith9c said:
			
		

> sergster1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



XD Ctrl alt delete should kill it


----------



## Cuber (Sep 16, 2010)

Why oh why did I click that...


----------



## sergster1 (Sep 16, 2010)

>_>


----------



## steven gambee (Sep 16, 2010)

chrissmith9c said:
			
		

> sergster1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i posted it on my fb as a bit.ly and now my friend who's at school cannot get it to close. he has  aleacture in 20 mins and cant use ctrl alt delete lmfao my bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



alsooo ive brought cookies with me for those who want em


----------



## outgum (Sep 16, 2010)

On Mozilla Crtl + W screws it over lol


----------



## sergster1 (Sep 16, 2010)

LOL
Something tells me you guys are the pokenoobs XD


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## outgum (Sep 16, 2010)

steven gambee said:
			
		

> just pointing out, but skullgreymon needs to be tamed before the ass decides to turn on us and destroy the defence and allow the noobs in



Oh ive trained it already, What do you think i blew that car up with =P


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 16, 2010)

Kiproll 3, tempers 0.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 16, 2010)

sergster1 said:
			
		

> We should use this to distract the pokenoobs then launch an attack


I like you, you are moving up in ranks


----------



## sergster1 (Sep 16, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> sergster1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yay /o/
Also have one for a simpsons release :3


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 16, 2010)

From Black and White Thread:


			
				Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Guys, let me make this perfectly clear:
> if you want to joke around about this event,
> take it to the EoF Bunker.
> 
> I'm all for having fun, but the egregious amount of spam in this 200 page thread is ridiculous.



THEY HAS FOUND US!

Also, if it's supposed to be hidden from Pokenoobs, it might be a good idea not to have it stickied it so it won't be the first thing you see in the section.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 16, 2010)

Steveice10 said:
			
		

> From Black and White Thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No shit, Sherlock.

GRAB A GUN AND GET READY!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 16, 2010)

Kiprolls. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Against the rules and a pain in the arse.  Get ready for a post cull.


----------



## sergster1 (Sep 16, 2010)

Sorry x_x


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 16, 2010)

*Pulls out SMG* Ready!

Oh, and if you want it to be hidden from Pokenoobs, it would be a good idea to NOT have it stickied.


----------



## Tornadosurvives (Sep 16, 2010)

I'll setup the traps *puts a picture of B/W boxart in box*


----------



## Aerow (Sep 16, 2010)

I dont think the bunker can hold much longer.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 16, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Y'arrrg. This is drivin' me nuts.



I C wut U did thar.


----------



## chrissmith9c (Sep 16, 2010)

anyone want to play digimon world dawn/dusk while waiting for the next noob wave?


----------



## outgum (Sep 16, 2010)

Here we go....






We should be ok...


----------



## Aerow (Sep 16, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> Here we go....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Phew, we are safe...for now atleast...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 16, 2010)

sergster1 said:
			
		

> Sorry x_x


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 16, 2010)

Dang, now I have the urge to play through the game Portal with impulse 101 on.


----------



## steven gambee (Sep 16, 2010)

Aerow said:
			
		

> outgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it the mountain range, i'll hide a ROM and they'll go running...wish me luck


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 16, 2010)

steven gambee said:
			
		

> Aerow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Go for it!


----------



## Aerow (Sep 16, 2010)

steven gambee said:
			
		

> Aerow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please return!!


----------



## chrissmith9c (Sep 16, 2010)

steven gambee said:
			
		

> Aerow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



God Speed man god speed

HE GUNNA DIE


----------



## Cuber (Sep 16, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> On Mozilla Crtl + W screws it over lol


I did Ctrl + W and got the annoying pop up thing still. o_o


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 16, 2010)

Super Mecha Death Christ 2000 B.C 4.0 Beta reproting in!


----------



## steven gambee (Sep 16, 2010)

It's burried...hehe theyve been kip rolled


----------



## Didu50 (Sep 16, 2010)

Freaking Kip Roll. Only way Out is CTRL+ALT+DELETE.


----------



## Cuber (Sep 16, 2010)

steven gambee said:
			
		

> It's burried...hehe theyve been kip rolled


It wasn't so bad, except the only way out being Alt Ctrl Del... but yeah, I've sat through Mudkip insane edition, I am now immune to how annoying it is..


----------



## steven gambee (Sep 16, 2010)

Cuber said:
			
		

> steven gambee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao, it was bad. i was trying sooo hard to click. i fail


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 16, 2010)

If anybody posts another kip roll they'll be suspended for 7 days.


----------



## outgum (Sep 16, 2010)

Cuber said:
			
		

> steven gambee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SRSLY?! your insane!


----------



## Cuber (Sep 16, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> Cuber said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, that video drove me insane to the point of insane laughter (Seriously).

I shall never be the same again...


----------



## Aerow (Sep 16, 2010)

Brb, lemme get some reinforcements...


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 16, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> If anybody posts another kip roll they'll be suspended for 7 days.



8D

I think I know how to stoop the flood...


----------



## outgum (Sep 16, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BANHAMMAHS!


----------



## Aerow (Sep 16, 2010)

I think dis lukz pwetty


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 16, 2010)

Aerow said:
			
		

> I think dis lukz pwetty



Ah, my Wanks and Boners are here.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 16, 2010)

_*red lights in the corners of the round bunker begin turning as a klaxon alarm sounds, reverberating in the concrete capsule. The front door creaks open and a ragged solder bursts in*_

AIR DROP! CLEAR THE LZ!

_*He grabs a hand crank from stowage beneath one of the cots and sets it into a square hole in the wall, turning the gears with a mighty heave
Slowly a crack forms in the ceiling of the bunker as two concrete halves of the roof part, opening to the rainy skies. The sound of an approaching helicopter replaces the deafening alarm.*_

CATBOY! Get those people clear of the drop zone!

_*he visciously nods his head at the cluster of cots small TVs and game consoles that had become the communal area over the past week.
The massive rotors of the helo come into view and the downdraft of wind scatters sheets and papers around the room, as people scramble to separate connections, unplug electrical extensions and  hustle the consoles and cots away. Letters printed across the bottom of the dual-rotor chopper come into view
"EoF" and dangling beneath is a cargo net stuffed full of emergency provisions. As catboy is scooping up the last of the outlet multipliers the chinhook drops it's payload net into the chamber. Franticly the catboy scrambles to get out of the way of the falling cargo, but his claws find no purchase on the concrete floor. When a hundred bags of cheezy poofs hit the floor, the catboy is trapped beneath them.*_

_*With a huff the soldier strides over to the pile and uncovers catboy's head, holding the bag of poofs that was covering his face*_

Good job cat. 

You didn't let my bag get all smooshed.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 16, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Sep 16, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> ...Oh btw... I kinda enhanced our Agumon....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool!

...but just wait for the noobs retalitating with excessive "GIMMIE A FAT SKULLG REYMON! !!11!!!S!!!" comments... p=(-_-)


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 16, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> _*red lights in the corners of the round bunker begin turning as a klaxon alarm sounds, reverberating in the concrete capsule. The front door creaks open and a ragged solder bursts in*_
> 
> AIR DROP! CLEAR THE LZ!
> 
> ...



MUNCHIES!!!

*dives for them*


----------



## outgum (Sep 16, 2010)

312 User(s) are reading this topic (230 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)

Jeeeeesus christ.....
We in for a hell of a week!

On the plus side!
CHEESY POOFS!!!! 
GIVE MEEEEEEE


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 16, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> 312 User(s) are reading this topic (230 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 
> Jeeeeesus christ.....
> We in for a hell of a week!
> ...



You clearly weren't there last night. 500 USERS.


----------



## Maplemage (Sep 16, 2010)

Why is everybody being attacked when the pokenoob swarm hasnt even started yet?!?!?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 16, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> outgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




450 just a little while ago.


----------



## outgum (Sep 16, 2010)

tails100 said:
			
		

> Why is everybody being attacked when the pokenoob swarm hasnt even started yet?!?!?



Cause teh noobs are swarming earlier with false rumors of hope!
So i went back to the digital world to get some assistance... I mean.... after how many times have i saved there world, when is it enough times for them to help save ours?!
And here i am with assistance for us!

GO DIGITAL MONSTERS! GO!


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 16, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



0.o'

IT'S HAPPENING AGAIN!!!


----------



## NovaDracon28 (Sep 16, 2010)

can i join i have an army of 400 strong for details pm me


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 16, 2010)

NovaDracon28 said:
			
		

> can i join i have an army of 400 strong for details pm me




Joined: Today, 09:20 PM


KILL THE NEWCOMERRRRRRRRR!


----------



## NovaDracon28 (Sep 16, 2010)

why kill me i h8 noobs too


----------



## outgum (Sep 16, 2010)

NovaDracon28 said:
			
		

> can i join i have an army of 400 strong for details pm me




ITS A POKENOOB!
he has a army of 400 *Strong for details*?!?!
WHAT IS THIS!? A MOCK TO OUR BUNKER!

THERES 400 MEN APPROACHING US PEOPLE! 
MAN THOSE TURRETS! SPRAY THE MAX REPELS! THROW THE RARE CANDIES AT THEM!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 16, 2010)

Time to break out the heavy artillery. *pulls out 500 SMGs tied to each other* Now we're talking. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In case you haven't noticed, I _love_ SMGs.


----------



## NovaDracon28 (Sep 16, 2010)

rare candies arent gonna work with there not pokemon


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 16, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> NovaDracon28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FIRE THE PENIS CANNON!

*opens fire*


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 16, 2010)

Throw Nuggets at their heads to knock them out!


----------



## NovaDracon28 (Sep 16, 2010)

wanna see my army look here


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 16, 2010)

Steveice10 said:
			
		

> Time to break out the heavy artillery. *pulls out 500 SMGs tied to each other* Now we're talking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Perhaps you should choose one particular submachine gun and stick with it. 
I personally prefer the Heckler and Koch MP5 
If you need a higher caliber, then I suggest the Thompson .45 cal.


----------



## skpuppy (Sep 16, 2010)

WAit gais ver is the donlod link for rom?!?!?!?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






j/k, funny to see official pokemon thread getting spammed ~50 pages per day


----------



## Didu50 (Sep 16, 2010)

Guys... Wtf? How are they attacking if there hasn't been a REAL leak or a Breakthrough for the AP?
( Noms some Cheezy Poofs) I'm going to bed. Somebody Else can have a go on the Penis cannon. I wanna Command a Wank tomorrow though. XD


----------



## chrissmith9c (Sep 16, 2010)

I CALL PENIS CANNON


----------



## Didu50 (Sep 16, 2010)

chrissmith9c said:
			
		

> I CALL PENIS CANNON


No. Your a newcomer.


----------



## WarOmnimon (Sep 16, 2010)

Me and NovaDracon28 have our orders...  We see a Pokenoob, we have been ordered to approach that SOB and basically, we will TOS...

*T*erminate
*O*n
*S*ight!

And by the way, more werewolves are coming to back us up.  He can be trusted, do NOT panic.


----------



## chrissmith9c (Sep 16, 2010)

Didu50 said:
			
		

> chrissmith9c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey now I just like to lurk on GBAtemp alot


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 16, 2010)

WarOmnimon said:
			
		

> Me and NovaDracon28 have our orders...  We see a Pokenoob, we have been ordered to approach that SOB and basically, we will TOS...
> 
> *T*erminate
> *O*n
> ...




Excuse me, sir. Seeing as how the V.P. is such a V.I.P., shouldn't we keep the P.C. on the Q.T.? 'Cause if it leaks to the V.C. he could end up M.I.A., and then we'd all be put out in K.P.


And only Dave will get this joke


----------



## WarOmnimon (Sep 16, 2010)

Almost dumbfounded, but basically, if you are telling us to keep radio silence, we will.

Besides, we've got a big robot penguin to divert the Pokenoobs.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 16, 2010)

WarOmnimon said:
			
		

> Almost dumbfounded, but basically, if you are telling us to keep radio silence, we will.
> 
> Besides, we've got a big robot penguin to divert the Pokenoobs.



Don't be fooled! It's a spy!


----------



## WarOmnimon (Sep 16, 2010)

The only thing I spied on was the Pokenoobs, and their plans.

Beware of a big fat ugly bomb headed in our direction at zero hour, the Pokenoobs are going to launch that... and I'm going to cut it off.


----------



## NovaDracon28 (Sep 16, 2010)

And if any of them survive that bomb they will meet a wall of wolves


----------



## chrissmith9c (Sep 16, 2010)

I Brought the Prinnys

Loads of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We just have to position them them around the EOF base and keep one to throw and blow em all up when the noobs start charging


----------



## NovaDracon28 (Sep 16, 2010)

How bout i put my wolves behind your prinnys and that if some dont get blow up ( which they probably will) then my wolves will have dinner with the rest.


----------



## WarOmnimon (Sep 16, 2010)

And if those bakas pass the wolves... I'll release the robot penguin that I mentioned earlier, and they'll be pancaked.

Enough said.


----------



## chrissmith9c (Sep 16, 2010)

Seems like a good plan

and then the noobs can blow up on explosive wolf turds


----------



## chrissmith9c (Sep 16, 2010)

WarOmnimon said:
			
		

> And if those bakas pass the wolves... I'll release the robot penguin that I mentioned earlier, and they'll be pancaked.
> 
> Enough said.



Before your robo penguin gos out to battle look in the garage for some extra parts that will make it look like Pringar X


----------



## WarOmnimon (Sep 16, 2010)

I'll install those upgrades right now.  On another note, anyone who wants a midnight snack can use my jar of Timmy D's Real Brand Mayonnaise if they want any mayo.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 16, 2010)

What does this have to do with the thread?
NOT A DAMN THING! 
I'm going so fucking crazy!!!!!!


----------



## outgum (Sep 16, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> WarOmnimon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats just on the D.L


----------



## NovaDracon28 (Sep 16, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> What does this have to do with the thread?
> NOT A DAMN THING!
> I'm going so fucking crazy!!!!!!


yeah i do and im also riddler


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 16, 2010)

A riddler?
Ah, you're looking for the Layton bunker, that a way *points to the exit*


----------



## outgum (Sep 16, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> A riddler?
> Ah, you're looking for the Layton bunker, that a way *points to the exit*



Its the one with the R4 Patch Sign above it...

lol


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 16, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> A riddler?
> Ah, you're looking for the Layton bunker, that a way *points to the exit*




Okay, close the thread, we've found the best post.


----------



## Choumaru (Sep 16, 2010)

What would you do if someone leaked the way in to the Poke'Newbs?


----------



## signz (Sep 16, 2010)

*knock knock*
Anybody home?


----------



## Maplemage (Sep 16, 2010)

SignZ said:
			
		

> *knock knock*
> Anybody home?


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Didu50 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey Guys. Just spied upon the Pokenoobs, They are Expecting a Leak Tonight so Today Men Be on the watch. PENIS CANNON R MINE.


----------



## Slyakin (Sep 16, 2010)

I feel so unsafe guys...


I brought the computers for PokeSav-ing... Will they help?


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 16, 2010)

I have returned from my slumber, good morning my fellow tempers. We have survived another night and with little lost. We should all give ourselves a pat on the back. But remember the nightmare hasn't been unleashed yet, we still only have so little time left.


----------



## Devin (Sep 16, 2010)

Is there a leak for Pokemon Black yet?




Spoiler



Knocks on Bunker Door.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 16, 2010)

RoxasIsSora said:
			
		

> Is there a leak for Pokemon Black yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*throws a bear at him*


----------



## Mantis41 (Sep 16, 2010)

I was teasing Lolzed on the - "Ava & Sig Request Thread," when I made this for a laugh.





I say we release the hounds.

edit:  509 User(s) are reading this topic (391 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)


----------



## Berthenk (Sep 16, 2010)

Found a stash of laptops somewhere, now we can troll dem Pokéymanz fags from within our bunker!
Too bad that Firefox is fucked up, so we can't easily put in links to troll dem fagz. Using the mouse to type somewhere else is forbidden, too, so it'll be a bit hard. You'll get used to it though, so happy trolling!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 16, 2010)

The threads are starting to multiply, people! take defensive positions!


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 16, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> The threads are starting to multiply, people! take defensive positions!



Everyone got one of my custom-built weapons? Good.

*resumes strafing B&W thread*


----------



## Ritsuki (Sep 16, 2010)

General, I'm waiting for orders.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 16, 2010)

Order has been regained in the Pokemon thread if anyone wants to start using it again. lol


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 16, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Order has been regained in the Pokemon thread if anyone wants to start using it again. lol



Thank you, Overlord Dave. You heard the man, let's go clog the thread with intelligent, well written posts that are actually useful and not spam! We'll show those pokenoobs! CHAAAAAAAAARGE!


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 16, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Order has been regained in the Pokemon thread if anyone wants to start using it again. lol


Thank you, My Lord, but our people are safe in here as of now. We have sent out recruiters though in hopes of saving some poor souls left in the cross-fire


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 16, 2010)

aww... GBAtemp =/= a furry forum...


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 16, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> aww... GBAtemp =/= a furry forum...



We got owned.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 16, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah...want a cannon fight?


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 16, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*switches to furry form*

Sounds good.

(swaps out ammo tanks for ones full of water(sorry jet, gotta save that for the pokenoobs), pushes one of the cannons over to jet, then runs back to his own cannon and blasts jet)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 16, 2010)

Furries.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 16, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Furries.



...wow.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 16, 2010)

Bunker cannon fight! Run for the sandbags *catched TrolleyDave in the way* Ooopps...


----------



## Langin (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi? Am I welcome since I did post in the biggest n00b topic eva.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 16, 2010)

Get out of the way! *BLASTS CANNON AT WARRIOR522*


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 16, 2010)

DO A BARREL ROLL!

*barrel rolls and returns fire*


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 16, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Furries.


You got a problem with the Cat Boy? I can just as easily turn my guns on you, my Lord.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 16, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



8D

CAT BOY!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 16, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, cos you don't go around spreading the furry message.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 16, 2010)

People people! Why are we fighting each other? Must we shed our own blood as the Pokenoobs gain innumbers? Nay my friends! We must join forces! Furry or not!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 16, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guns at the ready, cat boy.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 16, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same.


----------



## SparkFenix (Sep 16, 2010)

Whats a furry?


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 16, 2010)

SparkFenix said:
			
		

> Whats a furry?



...please tell me you joke...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## Paarish (Sep 16, 2010)

SparkFenix said:
			
		

> Whats a furry?



http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/furries


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 16, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> WAR


----------



## XxXninjaXxX (Sep 16, 2010)

I wish to join the bunker till the flood of pokenoobs ends please.

Obs:I can stand guard and patrol the forest


----------



## Mantis41 (Sep 16, 2010)

SparkFenix said:
			
		

> Whats a furry?



Just youtube "orangina adverts", they are quite disturbing. I have put one in the spoiler if you dare.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 16, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait! He has a point there. Jet, sorry but the guns are pointed your way. Make haste or become Swiss.


----------



## Mantis41 (Sep 16, 2010)

547 User(s) are reading this topic (415 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)

We're approaching critictal mass people. Grab hold of something and brace for impact.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 16, 2010)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> 547 User(s) are reading this topic (415 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
> 
> We're approaching critictal mass people. Grab hold of something and brace for impact.



Knock of the furry warring guys, here it comes again!


----------



## Berthenk (Sep 16, 2010)

Baaaaaaack from scouting. Looks like I'm just in time. How's stuff going 'round here?


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 16, 2010)

Berthenk said:
			
		

> Baaaaaaack from scouting. Looks like I'm just in time. How's stuff going 'round here?



Shit be goin' down...


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 16, 2010)

When that ROM's dumped the shits just gonna come pouring in. When the time comes grab your safety partner and hold onto something.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 16, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> When that ROM's dumped the shits just gonna come pouring in. When the time comes grab your safety partner and hold onto something.



...safety partner...?


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 16, 2010)

Buddy, Pal, Meatshield, whatever you call him/her make sure s/he is nearby and grab on. When that flood hits it will shake the very fabric of our little reality :S


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 16, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Buddy, Pal, Meatshield, whatever you call him/her make sure s/he is nearby and grab on. When that flood hits it will shake the very fabric of our little reality :S



:3

Flood is currently being held back due to lack of real dump.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 16, 2010)

612 User(s) are reading this topic (460 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users) 	
148 Members: namapus, Do99ey!!!, nebula91, ashly138, DragonFire353, Giga_Gaia, Echoekid, creativ, Gogetagt, nehe32, frogmyster3, Thiemo, shiny_latios, tnaden, gigcees, SoulS, Alex Finlay, Davi92, KHNA, jorpor, iNFiNiTY, Franzi, RyouChan, Rockman GFF, pokerealm, jackbirkby, koops, dragonuber, Bluespeed, SOS-Rens, MagicProdukshunZ, Twin989, Redrum22x, Project_Zero, lynn silvermoon, SignZ, Hakuo, gsmumbo, Umbra, TFDELTA, brandonspikes, EmiruKyasutaine, IceSoul, original goodfella, digipokemaster, Alex_32571, omgitsmisha, Sheikonh, rock7, ertre, jmaster13, Markitus95, kakashi919, Majin Vegeta, abm3000, Ruixituh, muckers, CodexRoo, chrisrlink, ZeroGwafa, Oli181, samjef11, RandomOddness, GreenexX, bt52694, Egonny, steven gambee, disasterpiece0302, MarkusE, felixsrg, Kiekoes, GlennTheMage, IceRentoraa29, kevind23, Koyorie, boudincaca, abel009, mcollyer17, Greatforce, lolval, wesley0104, Romain29, flip122, jargus, Silent Storm, bigtukker, rpga, xTepego617, Enigmaboy1337, Neo1Spider, IRISHLAD09, sergititob, jonuhey, alexcalibur, Razgriz, casper1337, Gregora, boekeboekeboeh, Leoat12, suzunahara, Ximikal, ayaka_fan, greenmew2, bloodred, PercentSevenC, irishmarcoos, ct_bolt, Cat333Pokémon, KrazyBrawl, skpuppy, Drake5ive, bassgs 435, maxim380, jc52031, XD-001, Dr.Razor, Zherro, NITROFOX, sebas001, hunter291, marjan1337, killnnllik, richy.1030, nico445, Jason5877, DarkDragonDX, newmysteriesbest, VampHax, Black ace, tanjiajun_34, Shoat, kingofgamesgx, murkurie, yeop, giratina16, thieves like us, Nanoman, CrimsonFist, MauriiDS, HBK, Bolt10, redsmas, robingilh, Link-san, qdog82, diando, Tsunii, Gary [ITALIAN] 

*
=DEATH*


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 16, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> 612 User(s) are reading this topic (460 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> 148 Members: namapus, Do99ey!!!, nebula91, ashly138, DragonFire353, Giga_Gaia, Echoekid, creativ, Gogetagt, nehe32, frogmyster3, Thiemo, shiny_latios, tnaden, gigcees, SoulS, Alex Finlay, Davi92, KHNA, jorpor, iNFiNiTY, Franzi, RyouChan, Rockman GFF, pokerealm, jackbirkby, koops, dragonuber, Bluespeed, SOS-Rens, MagicProdukshunZ, Twin989, Redrum22x, Project_Zero, lynn silvermoon, SignZ, Hakuo, gsmumbo, Umbra, TFDELTA, brandonspikes, EmiruKyasutaine, IceSoul, original goodfella, digipokemaster, Alex_32571, omgitsmisha, Sheikonh, rock7, ertre, jmaster13, Markitus95, kakashi919, Majin Vegeta, abm3000, Ruixituh, muckers, CodexRoo, chrisrlink, ZeroGwafa, Oli181, samjef11, RandomOddness, GreenexX, bt52694, Egonny, steven gambee, disasterpiece0302, MarkusE, felixsrg, Kiekoes, GlennTheMage, IceRentoraa29, kevind23, Koyorie, boudincaca, abel009, mcollyer17, Greatforce, lolval, wesley0104, Romain29, flip122, jargus, Silent Storm, bigtukker, rpga, xTepego617, Enigmaboy1337, Neo1Spider, IRISHLAD09, sergititob, jonuhey, alexcalibur, Razgriz, casper1337, Gregora, boekeboekeboeh, Leoat12, suzunahara, Ximikal, ayaka_fan, greenmew2, bloodred, PercentSevenC, irishmarcoos, ct_bolt, Cat333Pokémon, KrazyBrawl, skpuppy, Drake5ive, bassgs 435, maxim380, jc52031, XD-001, Dr.Razor, Zherro, NITROFOX, sebas001, hunter291, marjan1337, killnnllik, richy.1030, nico445, Jason5877, DarkDragonDX, newmysteriesbest, VampHax, Black ace, tanjiajun_34, Shoat, kingofgamesgx, murkurie, yeop, giratina16, thieves like us, Nanoman, CrimsonFist, MauriiDS, HBK, Bolt10, redsmas, robingilh, Link-san, qdog82, diando, Tsunii, Gary [ITALIAN]
> 
> *
> =DEATH*



0.o'

I suppose my listening to "Snuff out the Lights," while reading this is fitting after all...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 16, 2010)

Ah quit being melodramatic and reload my spent clips


----------



## alidsl (Sep 16, 2010)

lol love the new avatar vulpes


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 16, 2010)

these people, namapus, Do99ey!!!, nebula91, ashly138, DragonFire353, Giga_Gaia, Echoekid, creativ, Gogetagt, nehe32, frogmyster3, Thiemo, shiny_latios, tnaden, gigcees, SoulS, Alex Finlay, Davi92, KHNA, jorpor, iNFiNiTY, Franzi, RyouChan, Rockman GFF, pokerealm, jackbirkby, koops, dragonuber, Bluespeed, SOS-Rens, MagicProdukshunZ, Twin989, Redrum22x, Project_Zero, lynn silvermoon, SignZ, Hakuo, gsmumbo, Umbra, TFDELTA, brandonspikes, EmiruKyasutaine, IceSoul, original goodfella, digipokemaster, Alex_32571, omgitsmisha, Sheikonh, rock7, ertre, jmaster13, Markitus95, kakashi919, Majin Vegeta, abm3000, Ruixituh, muckers, CodexRoo, chrisrlink, ZeroGwafa, Oli181, samjef11, RandomOddness, GreenexX, bt52694, Egonny, steven gambee, disasterpiece0302, MarkusE, felixsrg, Kiekoes, GlennTheMage, IceRentoraa29, kevind23, Koyorie, boudincaca, abel009, mcollyer17, Greatforce, lolval, wesley0104, Romain29, flip122, jargus, Silent Storm, bigtukker, rpga, xTepego617, Enigmaboy1337, Neo1Spider, IRISHLAD09, sergititob, jonuhey, alexcalibur, Razgriz, casper1337, Gregora, boekeboekeboeh, Leoat12, suzunahara, Ximikal, ayaka_fan, greenmew2, bloodred, PercentSevenC, irishmarcoos, ct_bolt, Cat333Pokémon, KrazyBrawl, skpuppy, Drake5ive, bassgs 435, maxim380, jc52031, XD-001, Dr.Razor, Zherro, NITROFOX, sebas001, hunter291, marjan1337, killnnllik, richy.1030, nico445, Jason5877, DarkDragonDX, newmysteriesbest, VampHax, Black ace, tanjiajun_34, Shoat, kingofgamesgx, murkurie, yeop, giratina16, thieves like us, Nanoman, CrimsonFist, MauriiDS, HBK, Bolt10, redsmas, robingilh, Link-san, qdog82, diando, Tsunii, Gary [ITALIAN]  are to NEVER enter the bunker


----------



## alidsl (Sep 16, 2010)

Not thieves like us


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 16, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Not thieves like us


He was lurking around the Pokemon Black topic for like, 30 minutes. Not a single post.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 16, 2010)

Giratina16??


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 16, 2010)

Jet: He was in the thread for hours, yesterday. Posted a couple of times. 

alidsl: Thank you! I'm quite fond of it. Zarcon was kind enough to fix it up for me.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 16, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Giratina16??
> 
> Insider Spy
> 
> ...



...theives like us... fond of Zekrom?


----------



## alidsl (Sep 16, 2010)

Tsunii


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 16, 2010)

Let's just make a rule that if you type like a noob and have under 100 posts; no entry for you.


----------



## chrissmith9c (Sep 16, 2010)

back from school

I see that the noobs are growing in numbers
Remember ,Kids
A loaded gun is a good gun!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 16, 2010)

chrissmith9c said:
			
		

> back from school
> 
> I see that the noobs are growing in numbers
> Remember ,Kids
> A loaded gun is a good gun!



And just remember to take the safety off. No one wants to die like that.


----------



## chrissmith9c (Sep 16, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> Let's just make a rule that if you type like a noob and have under 100 posts; no entry for you.



But hey that would rule me out of the Bunker....


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 16, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> Let's just make a rule that if you type like a noob and*/or* have under 1*5*0 posts; no entry for you *and/or an incineration order will be issued.*


fix'd


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 16, 2010)

chrissmith9c said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You don't type like a noob. You must be both in order to be banished.


----------



## chrissmith9c (Sep 16, 2010)

That's better

Almost had me throw my prinny at you


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 16, 2010)

Alright guys, enough posting the amount of people on the other thread, this bunker was made to keep us safe from that, not remind us of the horrors that lay just beyond these walls.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 16, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Alright guys, enough posting the amount of people on the other thread, this bunker was made to keep us safe from that, not remind us of the horrors that lay just beyond these walls.



In that case...

*blasts jet with water cannon*


----------



## chrissmith9c (Sep 16, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey guys back from a beer ru- whosssh


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 16, 2010)

chrissmith9c said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And don't blast the guy with the Beer >.< Damn it! Now the beer could be damaged!


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 16, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> chrissmith9c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*checks beer*

THE BEER IS SAFE!!! 8D

Chris, however, is very wet.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 16, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> *checks beer*
> 
> THE BEER IS SAFE!!! 8D
> 
> Chris, however, is very wet.


Thank God the beer is Ok, I was about to afraid for a second that the beer would have been lost


----------



## geoflcl (Sep 16, 2010)

*Geoflcl slumps into the room with a slouch, rubbing his eyes sleepily*

So... What'd I miss?


----------



## alidsl (Sep 16, 2010)

Alidsl turns around and says to geoflcl

"not much, the flood hasn't started yet"Alidsl exclaimed "but n00bs have started coming already"


----------



## chrissmith9c (Sep 16, 2010)

What alidsl said and me getting wet

But like others have said the beer is OK


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 16, 2010)

Warrior552 uses Hydro Pump.
It's super effective!

(couldn't resist)


----------



## alidsl (Sep 16, 2010)

vulpes not you too

All the staff are being consumed by the pokenoobs


----------



## chrissmith9c (Sep 16, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> vulpes not you too
> 
> All the staff are being consumed by the pokenoobs




don't worry
After the war is over WE WILL rebuild gbatemp
"See that land son, son that will all be yours"


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 16, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Warrior552 uses Hydro Pump.
> It's super effective!
> 
> (couldn't resist)


Yes! We shall learn their moves and use them against them! Brilliant!


----------



## ByteMunch (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm back! Is the waterfight still goi-whoosh...
...
Anyways, n00bz got a delayed train.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 16, 2010)

SimpyDsi said:
			
		

> I'm back! Is the waterfight still goi-whoosh...
> ...
> Anyways, n00bz got a delayed train.


My bomb worked


----------



## Paarish (Sep 16, 2010)

excellent i knew that carefully placed marble would do the trick


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 16, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> excellent i knew that carefully placed marble would do the trick


Team work! We has it!


----------



## chrissmith9c (Sep 16, 2010)

OH SHIT ONE OF MY PRINNYS WAS HIT BY THE TRAIN

RUN TO THE BUNKER


----------



## Didu50 (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm back from my Secret Scouting! The Pokenoobs seem to increase by the hour. The good news is We haven't lost anybody yet and there are more Cheezy Poofs.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 16, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Warrior552 uses Hydro Pump.
> It's super effective!
> 
> (couldn't resist)



I officially have a favorite mod.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 16, 2010)

Didu50 said:
			
		

> I'm back from my Secret Scouting! The Pokenoobs seem to increase by the hour. The good news is We haven't lost anybody yet and there are more Cheezy Poofs.


CHEEZY POOFS!!!!!!!! I love you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and did you hear that men!?! We are being surrounded now by the pokenoobs. The waves are growing higher be the hours! We need to stand our ground now, all those in the bunker, start adding on to it, all those ready for battle, brace yourself!
Tonight we dine in EOF!


----------



## chrissmith9c (Sep 16, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Didu50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well it was nice knowing you guys


PRINNY SQUAD ATTACK!!!!


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 16, 2010)

chrissmith9c said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*swaps cannon ammo*

SUCK ON THIS!

(opens fire)


----------



## sendyo (Sep 16, 2010)

My Registration Forum for the EOF Bunker.



Username:Sendyo

Reason: Because so many people have already joined.And it probably wont get as flooded as the release thread for Pokemon black and white.

Age: Over 9000 and 1.

Do you like Pokemon?: ....................................................

Can I Has a Mudkipz?: Sure here you go......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enjoy the Jpeg! d(>w


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Sep 16, 2010)

Rrrrr... They even took down Pokemon Project!
*takes aggressive pose* I guess this is the time for me to attack...

*lauches forth chains of shadow wisps that trail the ground*



{DS}


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 16, 2010)

Welcome to the force!

Also not time to attack just yet!


----------



## chrissmith9c (Sep 16, 2010)

Ziggy Zigzagoon said:
			
		

> Rrrrr... They even took down Pokemon Project!
> *takes aggressive pose* I guess this is the time for me to attack...
> 
> *lauches forth chains of shadow wisps that trail the ground*
> ...



We lost pokemon project

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

All remaining prinnys go help to get the site back up


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 16, 2010)

*the prinnies instead begin dancing*


....They make far better projectiles than minions....


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 16, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> *the prinnies instead begin dancing*
> 
> 
> ....They make far better projectiles than minions....



Indeed.

*loads one into a Bonerzooka and test fires it*

Yup, pretty good indeed. (a pissed off and very burnt prinny walks up and kicks me in the happy sack)

Ow... (falls over)


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Sep 16, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Welcome to the force!
> 
> Also not time to attack just yet!
> I have been around the bunker for quite some time, waiting for the right time to attack.
> ...


Protect Twitter, please! That site is the last resource of the Black/White ROM news that remains!



{DS}


----------



## chrissmith9c (Sep 16, 2010)

DAMMIT

They took out Bulbipedia 

This wave is a strong one


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 16, 2010)

chrissmith9c said:
			
		

> DAMMIT
> 
> They took out Bulbipedia
> 
> This wave is a strong one



0.o'

FUCK! 

Guard Twitter, men!


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 16, 2010)

chrissmith9c said:
			
		

> DAMMIT
> 
> They took out Bulbipedia
> 
> This wave is a strong one


We strike now!


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 17, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> chrissmith9c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YES SIR!

_*OPEN FIRE!!!/b]*_*

*fires twin bonerzookas and penis cannon simultaniously (lucky me, I can use my tounge for many things...)**


----------



## Didu50 (Sep 17, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> chrissmith9c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a Bit Early Commander Cat Boy. But I'll attack too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( gets in Wank and heads toward the Fl00d)


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 17, 2010)

Didu50 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Our defenses have been taken down, we can't stand by, the next will be DS-Scene and possible a few others. We can't stand here and watch them fall, let our men fight!
This is the declaration of war and tonight and we make our stand!
Look to the brother next to you, remember that face, you might never see it again. This is our moment!


----------



## Didu50 (Sep 17, 2010)

Jeez, These Are some really Damn eager Pokenoobs. If it gets out of Hand Somebody Deploy the Secret Weapon!!!


----------



## chrissmith9c (Sep 17, 2010)

Quick someone pass me a prinny launcher I can see them coming for the base


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 17, 2010)

Didu50 said:
			
		

> Jeez, These Are some really Damn eager Pokenoobs. If it gets out of Hand Somebody Deploy the Secret Weapon!!!


----------



## chrissmith9c (Sep 17, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Didu50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Jeez, These Are some really Damn eager Pokenoobs. If it gets out of Hand Somebody Deploy the Secret Weapon!!!



Hot damn
bout time we use some heavy melee


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 17, 2010)

chrissmith9c said:
			
		

> Quick someone pass me a prinny launcher I can see them coming for the base



One bonerzooka, coming up!

*tosses it to chris*


----------



## chrissmith9c (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks 

GO PRINNY GO


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 17, 2010)

chrissmith9c said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have more hidden in the woods too


----------



## Didu50 (Sep 17, 2010)

If it gets waaaaay out of control then mutter "R4 patch" and a Turret that shoots only Pokenoobs at a rate of 100 per second will come up and vaporize them.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 17, 2010)

Didu50 said:
			
		

> If it gets waaaaay out of control then mutter "R4 patch" and a Turret that shoots only Pokenoobs at a rate of 100 per second will come up and vaporize them.


Stand your ground! I have a secret weapon, it will drop so very soon


----------



## SparkFenix (Sep 17, 2010)

WE NEED A BOTTOMLESS PIT

Also i knew more or less what a furry was ._.

Thought it was animal anime only o.o


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 17, 2010)

SparkFenix said:
			
		

> WE NEED A BOTTOMLESS PIT
> 
> Also i knew more or less what a furry was ._.
> 
> Thought it was animal anime only o.o


I am a type of furry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am the Cat Boy!

Also I already made one, it's in front of the decoy bunker


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 17, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Didu50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So do I.

*ground splits open to reveal a *GIANT PENIS MISSILE.**

...what? Is it my fault I keep finding these things lying around and mod them for destructive purpouses?


----------



## chrissmith9c (Sep 17, 2010)

Good job team 
Bulbipedia seems to be back online


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 17, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect! They will never see it coming! (-dirty mind- lol)


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 17, 2010)

I have been to the front line, my clothes are soaked in the blood of pokenoobs, and I am fucking hungry. Gimme some goddamn cheesy poofs.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 17, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> I have been to the front line, my clothes are soaked in the blood of pokenoobs, and I am fucking hungry. Gimme some goddamn cheesy poofs.



*Tosses TW  a bag*


----------



## chrissmith9c (Sep 17, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> I have been to the front line, my clothes are soaked in the blood of pokenoobs, and I am fucking hungry. Gimme some goddamn cheesy poofs.



You can eat later

NOW GO GET SOME BEER


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 17, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> I have been to the front line, my clothes are soaked in the blood of pokenoobs, and I am fucking hungry. Gimme some goddamn cheesy poofs.


You earned your cheesy poofs, but first shower...heaven forbid where those pokenoobs have been


----------



## Didu50 (Sep 17, 2010)

BRB Dinner. XDD Yep. It's dinner time.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 17, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On the receiving end of this,

*fires N2 C0CK B0MB*

of course!


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Sep 17, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Didu50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oddly, people will think I am a furry, since I look kinda like a wolf...

...time to do something now before things get worse!
*runs to tuxedo shop*
(You will know why...)


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 17, 2010)

Ziggy Zigzagoon said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strange, I must see


----------



## sergster1 (Sep 17, 2010)

Back from a ban due to a pokemon x rickroll failure ,_, Anyway whats the status of the artillery any penis cannons available?


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 17, 2010)

sergster1 said:
			
		

> Back from a ban due to a pokemon x rickroll failure ,_, Anyway whats the status of the artillery any penis cannons available?


Ban evaders are not welcome in the bunker


----------



## chrissmith9c (Sep 17, 2010)

Everyone ready for midnight?

The noobs will come like never before

Everybody take their ds's and copies of Digimon World Dawn or Dusk

Also make sure to bring some type of agumon for badassness


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 17, 2010)

chrissmith9c said:
			
		

> Everyone ready for midnight?
> 
> The noobs will come like never before
> 
> ...



Right then.

*reloads all weaponry*


----------



## sergster1 (Sep 17, 2010)

Who said i was evading just got unbanned he gave me 24 hrs as a warning


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 17, 2010)

sergster1 said:
			
		

> Who said i was evading just got unbanned he gave me 24 hrs as a warning


Still, I am keeping an eye on you


----------



## sergster1 (Sep 17, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> sergster1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aye sir, Might there be anything i can to do regain your trust captain?


----------



## monkat (Sep 17, 2010)

sergster1 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jump.


----------



## sergster1 (Sep 17, 2010)

Is it just me or is the bunker deserted?


----------



## chrissmith9c (Sep 17, 2010)

no we are all defending various areas of the pokemon related internet

You missed the battle at Bulbipedia earlier.

The only people at the base should be Catboy prinnys, Agumon and wolves


----------



## sergster1 (Sep 17, 2010)

chrissmith9c said:
			
		

> no we are all defending various areas of the pokemon related internet
> 
> You missed the battle at Bulbipedia earlier.
> 
> The only people at the base should be Catboy prinnys, Agumon and wolves



Battle?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 17, 2010)

sergster1 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 17, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> sergster1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



XD

Now _*THERE'S*_ a motivation to behave...


----------



## sergster1 (Sep 17, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I lol'd


----------



## Didu50 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey Guys I'm out. While i'm asleep somebody build me a Super Wank that has Bonerzooka's on the side. Thanks.


----------



## chrissmith9c (Sep 17, 2010)

The Prinny squad will be right on it!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 17, 2010)

Didu50 said:
			
		

> Hey Guys I'm out. While i'm asleep somebody build me a Super Wank that has Bonerzooka's on the side. Thanks.



No. you get this.


----------



## monkat (Sep 17, 2010)

Didu50 said:
			
		

> Hey Guys I'm out. While i'm asleep somebody build me a Super Wank that has Bonerzooka's on the side. Thanks.



No. You can have this.


----------



## ball2012003 (Sep 17, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Didu50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is awesome.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 17, 2010)

Okay people, batten down the hatches,
it looks like there has been a dump of the ROM.
This means that the pokemonsoon has reached landfall. 
Remain in your shelter if at all possible.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm deploying the new akaio firmware, the r4 patch takes longer to deploy


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 17, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Okay people, batten down the hatches,
> it looks like there has been a dump of the ROM.
> This means that the pokemonsoon has reached landfall.
> Remain in your shelter if at all possible.



I'd rather die a warrior's death!
For the Horde!


----------



## chrissmith9c (Sep 17, 2010)

Well I have to leave the base for school 
Wish me luck


----------



## Didu50 (Sep 17, 2010)

I AM BACK. There seems to be an Unofficial Leak from the info that I have seen. They are expecting a leak sometime today ARM YOURSELVES MEN. THIS IS THE REAL DEAL.


----------



## Maplemage (Sep 17, 2010)

Didu50 said:
			
		

> I AM BACK. There seems to be an Unofficial Leak from the info that I have seen. They are expecting a leak sometime today ARM YOURSELVES MEN. THIS IS THE REAL DEAL.


HOLY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Forstride (Sep 17, 2010)

...It's approaching...

We have at the most 5 hours to stock up on supplies if needed, and to strengthen our defense!!


WE CAN DO THIS, MEN (AND WOMEN IN THE BUNKER, IF THERE ARE ANY)!!


----------



## Didu50 (Sep 17, 2010)

NO time to Stock up! Somebody take an Inventory and report quickly back here. ALL HANDS ON DECK.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 17, 2010)

Are we ready men? I see there are only a few hours left till the darkest days, do we want to stand by and watch the Temp fall or do we want to stand up and fight?


----------



## Zeroneo (Sep 17, 2010)

You already lost. We will rule the Temp.


----------



## Forstride (Sep 17, 2010)

...It's here...

EVERYONE STAY CALM!

EVERYONE OUTSIDE OF THE BUNKER, YOU'RE PRETTY MUCH FUCKED!

Our bunker is fortified to the extreme, and the supplies are all there.

We got this!


----------



## Maplemage (Sep 17, 2010)

Didu50 said:
			
		

> NO time to Stock up! Somebody take an Inventory and report quickly back here. ALL HANDS ON DECK.


WE NEED LINK! he can hold a lot of crap in his pockets!


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 17, 2010)

Everyone, remain calm! Those in the Bunker are protected, but those outside the bunker are the ones protecting us. Now I need my army to follow me into this battle, head on!


----------



## monkat (Sep 17, 2010)

I'd go....but meeeeeehhhh


----------



## Maplemage (Sep 17, 2010)

Its out man.....
Its quiet..... Too quiet.....


----------



## outgum (Sep 17, 2010)

5mins after official dump and there was this...

Pokemon White Thread: 121 User(s) are reading this topic (84 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
Pokemon Black Thread: 104 User(s) are reading this topic (77 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
Pokemon Black and White Official Thread:  661 User(s) are reading this topic (521 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 17, 2010)

Lol, let me in *NOW*, anyway yeah, it's gonna be hell.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 17, 2010)

Alright men. I am honoured to have had the known each of and every one of you. Tonight we start the war, we ship out. This is GBAtemp's P-Day.
Not many of you will come back in one piece, but just know one small thing. I love you all. We shall make our stand and not be knocked down when the first shot it fired. The rom hasn't been found yet, but I fear the moment it is found, the Temp shall go under and the flood shall begin, like many battles before. So to all of you who are brave enough to stand by me as we fight, step forward and brace yourself, we are about to enter the Shit Storm.


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 17, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Alright men. I am honoured to have had the known each of and every one of you. Tonight we start the war, we ship out. This is GBAtemp's D-Day.
> Not many of you will come back in one piece, but just know one small thing. I love you all. We shall make our stand and not be knocked down when the first shot it fired. The rom hasn't been found yet, but I fear the moment it is found, the Temp shall go under and the flood shall begin, like many battles before. So to all of you who are brave enough to stand by me as we fight, step forward and brace yourself, we are about to enter the Shit Storm.


To those beautiful words you have just spoken, I too will go into battle and will protect you with my dear life. Who's with us???


----------



## R2DJ (Sep 17, 2010)

Can I come in? I'm bringing Rock Band stuff with me so we can all play Eency Weency Spider without hearing the chaos that's happening outside!


----------



## Forstride (Sep 17, 2010)

@outgum: It seems we've underestimated the power of the Pokemonsoon...It is only growing stronger by the minute.

@Cat Boy: I think a more appropriate name is P-Day.  But with all that aside, I am ready to fight to the death!  Onward!


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 17, 2010)

R2DJ said:
			
		

> Can I come in? I'm bringing Rock Band stuff with me so we can all play Eency Weency Spider without hearing the chaos that's happening outside!


Get in, we need everyone we can get!


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 17, 2010)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> @outgum: It seems we've underestimated the power of the Pokemonsoon...It is only growing stronger by the minute.
> 
> @Cat Boy: I think a more appropriate name is P-Day.  But with all that aside, I am ready to fight to the death!  Onward!


I changed it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And everyone is welcome to fight, just step forward!


----------



## Zeroneo (Sep 17, 2010)

Why do we have to fight? Can't i just stay here in the bunker?


----------



## Forstride (Sep 17, 2010)

Zeroneo said:
			
		

> Why do we have to fight? Can't i just stay here in the bunker?


Unless you have an important job that is helping the cause from inside the bunker, we need everyone's help on the battlefield.  You will be remembered as a hero...You also get cookies!


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 17, 2010)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> Zeroneo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yay cookies lol, me want me want, gimme cookie NOW or I will spam b/w crap lol!!!


----------



## Zeroneo (Sep 17, 2010)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> Zeroneo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a medical condition.... *cuts leg*


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 17, 2010)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> Zeroneo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I man the soda machine.


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Sep 17, 2010)

Ihi! I am back!
*frantically searches place to find his two tuxedo sets*
*places them*



Spoiler



*What happened during my absence*
Me: *enters shop*
Shopkeeper: *acts all scared*
Me: "...
No. I guess you did not see me throw those shadow wisps at the PokeNoobs..."
Shopkeeper: "So you're..."
Me: "Of course. I want to help you, but you need to help me, first. Please."
Shopkeeper: "Ssssure... Whwhwhat do you need?"
Me: "Just one....
I mean two tuxedo sets, please."
Shopkeeper: /surprised/ "Why would you need tuxedoes for?"
Me: *tries to pull off the "Tetra smile," but, me being a shadow beast...*
Shopkeeper: *freask out*
Me: "Wa-"
*turns around*
/to himself/ "That was not supposed to happen! I guess I can not pull that off like Tetra did..."
Shopkeeper: *anime falls*



They come now! Here we go!
*roars*


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 17, 2010)

Zeroneo said:
			
		

> Why do we have to fight? Can't i just stay here in the bunker?


Only those who want to fight shall fight, the rest of you can stay here in the bunker if you so please

There is a confirmed AP protection. I repeat. There is a confirmed AP protection


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 17, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Zeroneo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...yay.

*loads up SuperWank with heavy Bonerzooka attatchments*

LET'S MOVE!!!


----------



## Zeroneo (Sep 17, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Zeroneo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could have told that before i cut my leg


----------



## ByteMunch (Sep 17, 2010)

TO WAR!!! 
(Loads Prinny Cannon)
Wha-BOOM!
Ooh yeah... 5 down, shit loads to go.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 17, 2010)

Zeroneo said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, you could have waited


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 17, 2010)

Yeah guys, just got back. What's happeni-*whoosh*


----------



## R2DJ (Sep 17, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Zeroneo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*plays around Zeroneo's leg and uses it as an air guitar*


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 17, 2010)

PENIS CANNON FIGHT! *blaast!*


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 17, 2010)

//counter
//bunker-sys >
//bunker-sys >countdown
//bunker-sys >#feedback "Less than 12 hours remaining"
//bunker-sys >shutdown
//counter

I have developed a weapons and defense system for our beloved bunker.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 17, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> //counter
> //bunker-sys >
> //bunker-sys >countdown
> //bunker-sys >#feedback "Less than 12 hours remaining"
> ...


Interesting, what does it do?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 17, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 17, 2010)

Oi, R4 patch guy. Get to it, willya?


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 17, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> Oi, R4 patch guy. Get to it, willya?


This is not the place nor the people to be talking about that with


----------



## Paarish (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey peepz! is everyone alive and well?


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Sep 17, 2010)

I am ready...
...with my Pokemon Black ROM here already!

I want to fight!


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 17, 2010)

YOU FOOL!! YOU TOOK IT IN HERE?!?! They'll see the mention in their searches and discover us!!!


----------



## ByteMunch (Sep 17, 2010)

AAH^^
*Retreats to level 5.*
"Hey guys, i'm down here becau-"*Whoosh*
Well that sucks.


----------



## WarOmnimon (Sep 17, 2010)

*Grabs Ziggy Zigzagoon and brings him to a dark room*

Interrogation time.  Resistance is futile - you basically blew our cover by carrying that ROM with you.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm going to let someone else interrogate you, sir.

*Returns to mission control*

The Robo Penguin is ready for deployment whenever.  I'm just waiting for any orders.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 18, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nu. The "other" R4 patch.


----------



## Ritsuki (Sep 18, 2010)

Did the pokenoobs attack the homepage ?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 18, 2010)

yep it's began......

http://gbatemp.net/t254907-ds-dsi-0080-poc...ers-black-japan
http://gbatemp.net/t254906-ds-dsi-0079-poc...ers-white-japan


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 18, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> Did the pokenoobs attack the homepage ?



There everywhere...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 18, 2010)

the threads are just full of idiots bragging that it works for them or how they patched it!


----------



## Ritsuki (Sep 18, 2010)

This is kind of annoying...


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 18, 2010)

Did everyone survive the flood.

Props to the Cat Boy if he's still living. These bunkers are impenetrable.


----------



## geoflcl (Sep 18, 2010)

I... I made it!

Haha! Yes! _Take that_, confounded Pokenvasion!


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 18, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> This is kind of annoying...



*UNDERSTATEMENT OF THE FUCKING YEAR.*


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 18, 2010)

mods need to shut both threads down *NOW*


----------



## Ritsuki (Sep 18, 2010)

It's no use, the noobs will just create more topics.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 18, 2010)

lock them out of the site than 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





fuck me look at this shit!!

4276 user(s) active in the past 30 minutes
3669 guests, 581 members 26 anonymous members


----------



## ByteMunch (Sep 18, 2010)

Most of the stuff's still dead... but I think we're safe here.
Ammo count, we've got wave 2 to look forward to...


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 18, 2010)

SimpyDsi said:
			
		

> Ammo count, we've got wave 2 to look forward to...



3 penis cannons, 20 didlo blasters, 15 bonerzookas, 5 wanks, and 2 boners (bomber planes).


----------



## geoflcl (Sep 18, 2010)

SimpyDsi said:
			
		

> Most of the stuff's still dead... but I think we're safe here.
> Ammo count, we've got *wave 2 to look forward to...*



Oh *crud,* you're right.

That was only the Japanese release. Imagine the horrible, abhorrent, omnipotent chaos that will ensue upon release of the _international version! _


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 18, 2010)

fuck you nintendo for creating pokemon!


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 18, 2010)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> SimpyDsi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Red Mage: Dun dun _dunnnnn..._

Black Mage: STABBITY DEATH!


----------



## ByteMunch (Sep 18, 2010)

Well, Anit-AP was swiftly deployed and the noobs left us with a broken homepage, and a screwed up member cache. _hopefully_ not impossible to fix. 

The have also left ROMlinks all over our nice clean forum... GRR!


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 18, 2010)

SimpyDsi said:
			
		

> Well, Anit-AP was swiftly deployed and the noobs left us with a broken homepage, and a screwed up member cache. _hopefully_ not impossible to fix.
> 
> The have also left ROMlinks all over our nice clean forum... GRR!



No suprise there... They even broke the rest of the forum! I can't see anything exept here and the B&W thread!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 18, 2010)

can't get to the portal either fucking pokenoobs!


----------



## Didu50 (Sep 18, 2010)

Guys... I think I'm going down. I didn't survive the flood... (falls to ground dead)


----------



## Tornadosurvives (Sep 18, 2010)

Don't worry guys we WILL survive this noob invasion!
(Lol my username TornadoSurvives)


----------



## Raika (Sep 18, 2010)

I am still hanging in there somehow in my love box (but I nearly died). There's still room for one more if anyone needs shelter.


			
				Raika said:
			
		

> i already have my own bunk kthxbai


----------



## chrissmith9c (Sep 18, 2010)

I somehow survived the flood

Kill any remaining noobs on contact people.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 18, 2010)

bah i'm going to bed away from them


----------



## joshbean39 (Sep 18, 2010)

ong  get ready for the flooooooooooood it only works ds2 nnnoooooooooooooooo


----------



## Slyakin (Sep 18, 2010)

GUYZ I JUST CAME BACK.


I had an awesome adventure today. Stalking the internetz, pwning noobs and downloading Black and White.


Thank god the SCDS2 bypasses the AP. That helps eliminate SOME n00bzors.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## macgeek417 (Sep 18, 2010)

HLP PLZ GUIZE!!!!!!!111111111111111111111111111111111 IZ THERE A PATCH FOR R4-Ultra-SDXC-DSi1.5-MCMXVIII-UPGRADE Ultimate Edition YET??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 18, 2010)

macgeek417 said:
			
		

> HLP PLZ GUIZE!!!!!!!111111111111111111111111111111111 IZ THERE A PATCH FOR R4-Ultra-SDXC-DSi1.5-MCMXVIII-UPGRADE Ultimate Edition YET??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Zeroneo (Sep 18, 2010)

What did i say? There is no safe place. Everyone is doomed.


----------



## Mantis41 (Sep 18, 2010)

Well..... Nice going last night guys. What happened? The whole fuken site went down.

Christ... I was being a smart arse on the B&W thread the day before. Dave gets a bit punchy and lands a wicked right hook which knocks me the fuck out for 24hours. I come to, only do find out you lot have lost the battle and the sites crashed.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 18, 2010)

I couldn't get on all of yesterday I got 502 after 502


----------



## ByteMunch (Sep 18, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> I couldn't get on all of yesterday I got 502 after 502



Same, the pokénoobs took us by surprise...


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 18, 2010)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> Well..... Nice going last night guys. What happened? The whole fuken site went down.
> 
> Christ... I was being a smart arse on the B&W thread the day before. Dave gets a bit punchy and lands a wicked right hook which knocks me the fuck out for 24hours. I come to, only do find out you lot have lost the battle and the sites crashed.



And I had to drag your unconsious ass all the way here!


----------



## Mantis41 (Sep 18, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> Mantis41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, bloody 'Dave would have left me to the N00bs. I'm now sporting a black eye and a 10% warn but still smiling.

Do you think I should wade in for another go?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2010)

omfg guise I have acekard and I is SOOOOOOOOOO ANOYEEDDDDD BEXAUCE MY pokéMON HæRTGOOLD IS SHIT AND IIIIII        LOVE POKEMONNNNNNNNN BLAKK! SO CAN SumWun R4R4R4!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1!!1111111111!11

Wow, it's carnage out there (example my last post)


Shiny?! ohmy.gif That was quick. XD

~

*
There's been a ton of shinies already for many people*, due to no small fact that the shiny encounter rate has been cut drastically.


~

You are free to join gbatemp's irc network #Pokemon irc channel, mibbit irc applet. We are low on numbers so if you can, idle with us when there is no talk going on nayps3.gif


~

Hm the Guy in the 3 Gym dont let me in.

I checked the whole City.. Did i forget something?


~


@Hakuo

go to the harbour

in german:
du musst zum hafen gehen, da findest du dan den arenaleiter oder so, danach gehst du wieder zurück zur arena und siehst wieder den arenaleiter
den rest schaffst du glaub ich selber :-)


~


Yööh!
Sorry for my bad English, but i hope you can understand my posts
Greeze from Germany
Creative!!

~


Ah ok danke dir smile.gif

Btw is there a way to get a fire Stone?
I picked Leave Stone but i got the Fire monkey ~_~


----------



## Paarish (Sep 18, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> omfg guise I have acekard and I is SOOOOOOOOOO ANOYEEDDDDD BEXAUCE MY pokéMON HæRTGOOLD IS SHIT AND IIIIII        LOVE POKEMONNNNNNNNN BLAKK! SO CAN SumWun R4R4R4!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1!!1111111111!11



lolwut


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2010)

wutlol?


----------



## Mantis41 (Sep 18, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> omfg guise I have acekard and I is SOOOOOOOOOO ANOYEEDDDDD BEXAUCE MY pokéMON HæRTGOOLD IS SHIT AND IIIIII        LOVE POKEMONNNNNNNNN BLAKK! SO CAN SumWun R4R4R4!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1!!1111111111!11


It's like so ace, +1, +10, win,


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2010)

wut? Wait, here's a classic one -

HALP!!!IWANTHALP!!!! HALP!! ITS IN CHINEEEEZE AND I DONT UDRSTND CHINEEZZE SO HALP!! R4R4R4!!!!!!!1!!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 18, 2010)

dumb ass fucking noobs of course it's in Chinese!!!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 18, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> dumb ass fucking noobs of course it's in Chinese!!!


dumb ass fucking Bladexdsl.
it's in japanese.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 18, 2010)

*looks to the left*

*looks to the right*

*punts Jet out into the rising tide* 



Who's next?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi, guys, I was in the bathroo- hey Vulpes, what are you doing over there?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 18, 2010)

Wondering where all the hate came from.

Hiding from the newcomers is one thing, but hating them for being uninformed? 
That's just rude.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2010)

Uhh, just saw your signature...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 18, 2010)

Didn't choose it because of your thread.
I chose it because...well....it was hilarious.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2010)

See you guys

*jumps into the rising tide and swims to Hawaii*

nds subforum is dead. Pokenoobs have take it.


----------



## Slyakin (Sep 18, 2010)

ZOMG


The shiny encounter rate has been raised?! ZOMG

And why are people ignoring me?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> ZOMG
> 
> 
> The shiny encounter rate has been raised?! ZOMG
> ...


I don't ignore you


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 18, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> *looks to the left*
> 
> *looks to the right*
> 
> ...



8D

THANK YOU!

Little bugger kept drinking all my ammo...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 18, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's it your wiped i'm taking FULL credit now
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=844...90&start=90


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2010)

<img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

EDIT: <img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.premoguild.com/forums/images/smilies/coolface.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 18, 2010)

Now I _REALLY_ wanna know...


----------



## mameks (Sep 18, 2010)

1) rom hacking&translations forum=shitfest, on the whole, just people copy&pasting the files in the roms, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2) is anyone else kinda creeped by


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm kinda creeped out. Furries who get off to that stuff kinda creep me out (Catboys/Catgirls are not thjose weird furry things, they're a lot more human than animal)


----------



## mameks (Sep 18, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> I'm kinda creeped out. Furries who get off to that stuff kinda creep me out (Catboys/Catgirls are not thjose weird furry things, they're a lot more human than animal)


This.
[otaku\weaboo]Nekomimi kawaii desu ne~?[/otaku\weaboo]


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2010)

Umm...should I change it back?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 18, 2010)

We've established earlier in the thread that this is not a furry forum.
On the other side of the coin, it's also not a furry-bashing forum.

Everybody has something about them that somebody else will call "weird"
(Hell, I think you're all a bit odd)

So why don't we all lay our labels aside, and coexist.


----------



## Mantis41 (Sep 18, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> We've established earlier in the thread that this is not a furry forum.
> On the other side of the coin, it's also not a furry-bashing forum.
> 
> Everybody has something about them that somebody else will call "weird"
> ...


Goodness me! Someone needs a hug.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 18, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> We've established earlier in the thread that this is not a furry forum.
> On the other side of the coin, it's also not a furry-bashing forum.
> 
> Everybody has something about them that somebody else will call "weird"
> ...



Thanks, cool boss.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> We've established earlier in the thread that this is not a furry forum.
> On the other side of the coin, it's also not a furry-bashing forum.
> 
> Everybody has something about them that somebody else will call "weird"
> ...


On the other hand, it felt weird with that signature...so I've changed it. Now it's got those warm chocolate tones and numbers. Click 'refresh' - oh, and Warrior522? I bought you some new ammo.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 18, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*switches to perfect metal form, and takes tanks*

...thanks. Wait, BOUGHT?!?


----------



## ByteMunch (Sep 18, 2010)

I downloaded twice as much if you would prefer that.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 18, 2010)

SimpyDsi said:
			
		

> I downloaded twice as much if you would prefer that.



...HOW DO YOU DOWNLOAD AMMO FOR THE PENIS CANNON?

...power, speed and accuracy boosters I can understand, but AMMO?


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Sep 19, 2010)

GUA! They took over GBATemp and locked out all of us??? NOW what do we do?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> SimpyDsi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooops, I meant 'b*r*ought'...


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 19, 2010)

The vice-head is watching.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 19, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, that's all good then.

*reloads*


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2010)

:'D


----------



## EpicJungle (Sep 19, 2010)

WHAT'S OUR EMERGENCY PLAN IF A POKENOOB COMES IN


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2010)

Use the suicide button
*leans against wall*

which is right...oh shit.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 19, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> Use the suicide button
> *leans against wall*
> 
> which is right...oh shit.



...smeg.

CAT BOY, HEEEEEEEELP!!!


----------



## tuddy666 (Sep 19, 2010)

I thought that the emergency plan was to watch them fall flat on their face in sheer retardation, laugh, then throw them out into the mass grave somewhere out back.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 19, 2010)

tuddy666 said:
			
		

> I thought that the emergency plan was to watch them fall flat on their face in sheer retardation, laugh, then throw them out into the mass grave somewhere out back.



Oh, that too...


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 19, 2010)

He's already pushed the suicide button though so we are screwed unless we can somehow develop an immunity to the Nerve Gas that will flood the bunker in about 5 minutes


----------



## tuddy666 (Sep 19, 2010)

So that's what those nerve gas tanks were for?

I totally didn't throw them out or anything, that'd just be silly.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 19, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> He's already pushed the suicide button though so we are screwed unless we can somehow develop an immunity to the Nerve Gas that will flood the bunker in about 5 minutes



Hmm... 

(begins building something)

BEHOLD! THE ASS MASK!

...ok, so it's more like a gas mask with a phallic breathing apparatus. 

What? Is it my fault I'm one of the bunkers few straight occupants and can only see these things as building materiels?


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 19, 2010)

I have returned from the other side, the mess that has been left behind is too much to bare, but there is hope men, this war is so close to ending I can taste it


----------



## tuddy666 (Sep 19, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> I have returned from the other side, the mess that has been left behind is too much to bare, but there is hope men, this war is so close to ending I can taste it


does that mean that first impact is finally going to happen?


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 19, 2010)

tuddy666 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, we're long past first and second impact...

Third impact occurs in spring.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 19, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> What? Is it my fault I'm one of the bunkers few straight occupants and can only see these things as building materiels?
> 
> 
> Whatever you have to tell yourself so you can sleep at night.
> ...



First wave: Whur iz ROM
Second Wave: Whur iz AP patch
Third Wave: No wurk wif mah R4 
_(We're right about here.)_
Fourth wave: Translate Nao! I R Duspurit!
Fifth Wave: Lets speculate on how they'll change the AP for the U and E release!
Sixth wave: OMG I SO EXCITUD! (E) and (U) almost out!
Seventh wave: Whur iz (U)/(E) ROM?
Eighth wave: Whur iz (U)/(E) patch?
Ninth Wave: No wurk wif mah R4
Tenth Wave: Translate N 2 fifty other languages
_(and right about here is where they announce the the 6th generation Pokemon game. Lets call them Pokemon Booger and Poop)_


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 19, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fixed.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 19, 2010)

The war is won. A patch has been released and the pokenoobs are slowly vanishing one by one.
I am so proud of all of you who made it out of this war alive and so proud to have known all of you.
The bunker is still in one piece and with very little dead. We are finally free of this war...for now.
As we rebuild keep in mind that this shall all happen once again this spring and this time it might not be that easy to break, but I have faith in you men, that we can fight through this once again, like we have just done. God bless you men, we have won.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 19, 2010)

I really think the "Mission Accomplished" banner is a bit preemptive, at this point.

Did you just call me a flag? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really love the shadow under TrolleyDave's guy. Looks like he's got a giant single testicle


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 19, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> I really think the "Mission Accomplished" banner is a bit preemptive, at this point.
> 
> Did you just call me a flag?
> 
> ...


What do you mean 'I really think the "Mission Accomplished" banner is a bit preemptive, at this point."?
Yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  No I just thought it was a nice addition to the Bunker the official bunker icon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And lol, didn't even notice that


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 19, 2010)

by my recknoing, the "flood" isn't even half over.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 19, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> by my recknoing, the "flood" isn't even half over.


I was bringing hope to the troops 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Still I think it's close enough to being over, most of the war, which was the patch is done, I know there is so much still, but that's the rebuild and not the war.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 19, 2010)

did you have to turn the whole aircraft carrier around for your photo op? 
Oh...wait....that was somebody else's preemptive announcement


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 20, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> did you have to turn the whole aircraft carrier around for your photo op?
> Oh...wait....that was somebody else's preemptive announcement



XD

Seriously though, does this mean we have to come back in spring?


----------



## Didu50 (Sep 20, 2010)

You could at least make me a memorial Cat boy.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 20, 2010)

Didu50 said:
			
		

> You could at least make me a memorial Cat boy.


I grabbed the first few avatars I saw on the page, those were the ones I used, sorry about that.


----------



## Didu50 (Sep 20, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Didu50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's Alright.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 20, 2010)

Didu50 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A spirit? Do tell.

...I wonder...

Do you posess Soul Reaper powers?


----------



## Didu50 (Sep 20, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> Didu50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. The only good thing about being a spirit is you never have to walk. I get to Float around Aimlessly.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 20, 2010)

Didu50 said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lucky one. Exept spirits can't screw, so no fun for you!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 20, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> The war is won. A patch has been released and the pokenoobs are slowly vanishing one by one.
> I am so proud of all of you who made it out of this war alive and so proud to have known all of you.
> The bunker is still in one piece and with very little dead. We are finally free of this war...for now.
> As we rebuild keep in mind that this shall all happen once again this spring and this time it might not be that easy to break, but I have faith in you men, that we can fight through this once again, like we have just done. God bless you men, we have won.


Ahem, wasn't I vice-captain?


----------



## alidsl (Sep 20, 2010)

Yes I managed to develop the r4 patch decoy into a complete one, then intergrate it with the Childs play patch

I couldn't have done it without you cat boy


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 21, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Yes I managed to develop the r4 patch decoy into a complete one, then intergrate it with the Childs play patch
> 
> I couldn't have done it without you cat boy


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 21, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> Ahem, wasn't I vice-captain?



Who are you again?


----------



## monkat (Sep 21, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Ahem, wasn't I vice-captain?



That face gives me an erection.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 21, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...I am disturbed.

TEN THOUSAND FISTS IN THE AIR!!!

(seriously though, I like that song)


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 21, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

>


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 21, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't add that many, I just added the first few I saw, one second I might just make an edit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler










EDIT: And then a ghost from the past appeared from the sky!


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 21, 2010)

But... jet survived!


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 21, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> But... jet survived!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 21, 2010)

Jet survived better than catboy to say the least....he didn't have an emergency supply of cheezy poofs dropped on his head....


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 21, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Jet survived better than catboy to say the least....he didn't have an emergency supply of cheezy poofs dropped on his head....


Best damn day ever at best, sure it hurt, but Cheezy puffs are cheezy puffs ^///^


----------



## chrissmith9c (Sep 21, 2010)

I am starting to think that I did not make it through the war


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 21, 2010)

chrissmith9c said:
			
		

> I am starting to think that I did not make it through the war



You lived... I think...


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 21, 2010)

chrissmith9c said:
			
		

> I am starting to think that I did not make it through the war


Were you in the war? How many fingers am I holding up?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 22, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Jet survived better than catboy to say the least....he didn't have an emergency supply of cheezy poofs dropped on his head....


I think anyone familiar with English slang might agree that there's something Freudian in that sentence.


----------



## chrissmith9c (Sep 22, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> chrissmith9c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


None
A paw I think


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Sep 22, 2010)

I guess I am also one who survived the war...

That war was quick...




{Wii}


----------



## monkat (Sep 22, 2010)

HOLE!


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 22, 2010)

chrissmith9c said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You survived, but I have normal hands.

I think everyone lived this time around


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 22, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is something Freudian in every sentence... Including this one.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 22, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes. All thanks to Warrior522 and his insistence in hydration. (Freudian Slip much? ~Quoting Veho)


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 22, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're the one who challenged me to a cannon fight...


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 22, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this is only the beginning. Both of the fight and of the real war. There are 5 steps to a Pokemon Release. Simple.
1) pl0xpl0xpl0x
2) patchpatchpatch
3) englishenglishenglish
4) cheatscheatscheats
5) plztransl8into peruvian


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 22, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Followed by...

0MFG ENGLEESH RELEESE AYPEE PATCH NA0 PL0X!!!!!1111!!!!2222!!!!oneoneone!!!!exclamationpoint!!!stopping now cause i'm out of jokes!!!


----------



## alidsl (Sep 22, 2010)

The patch for full English trans is here



Spoiler


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 22, 2010)

Not touching that...


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Sep 23, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> The patch for full English trans is here
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I actually like that picture...


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 23, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> The patch for full English trans is here
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I love you


----------



## alidsl (Sep 23, 2010)

It's on the poster of one of my schools IT rooms, I took a picture cause I thought it was cool


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 25, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> It's on the poster of one of my schools IT rooms, I took a picture cause I thought it was cool


I want to go to your IT room!
Also men, it seems to war maybe over now, but there is still a war to come in the near future. Don't let the bunker die for it will be needed again soon. Please men, we must defend what little we have left and stand together before the war. We want fall and we shall not surrender. This next war might not end as soon as this one did and with that we shall pray we come out alive. But we won't if we don't stand together in these times of needs, we shall not fall!


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 25, 2010)

Happy happy joy joy!

New PhalTech has been created; the Horming Pissle!

This will be perfect for the next war!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2010)

*Next objective:* Bunker to be refurbished and hold out from 3DS hype


----------



## alidsl (Sep 26, 2010)

The guns now fire in 3D


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 26, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> *Next objective:* Bunker to be refurbished and hold out from 3DS hype


Holy shit I forgot all about that! Thank you! We need to bunker down for the 3DS release! Everyone prepare the bunker for this one, these fights might just go into the 3rd Dimension!


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 26, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2010)

...and this time, Cat Boy, PUT ME on the FLAG POSTER THINGY too, thanks.

Here's what we need from the 3DS shelter.

*-Anaglyph Glasses
-A Nintendo VirtualBoy
-Mario*


----------



## alidsl (Sep 26, 2010)

and the ultimate 2D menace...





but now we must fight like this


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 26, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is this, a Bleach story arc? More inturruptions to the plot?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2010)

No. I, as vice-captain of the bunker declare these refurbishments *UNDERWAY*





needs to be turned into


----------



## alidsl (Sep 26, 2010)

Somewhere in Egypt...


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 26, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> No. I, as vice-captain of the bunker declare these refurbishments *UNDERWAY*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Giant...Pointy...Object...

8D

(begins reconstruction)

BEHOLD! THE PLANETFUCKER!!!

(giant phallic building)


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 26, 2010)

Making the bunker bigger and more noticable wouldn't help, we should make the bunker next to the bigger object so it is better protected


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 26, 2010)

Ah, but you neglect it's...

CLOAKING DEVICE!!!

SHADOW BALLS, ACTIVATE!!!

(two large spherical objects at the base of the tower start to glow, and the tower slowly fades from sight)

B3


----------



## SparkFenix (Sep 27, 2010)

Im back


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 27, 2010)

Good. Touch the balls and the base and keep them up, please, while I look for another power supply...


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 27, 2010)

It all seems too quiet, it scares the cat boy to no end!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 27, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> It all seems too qui*et*, it scares the cat boy to no end!


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 27, 2010)

I still suck at spelling


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 27, 2010)

I am here! mew.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 27, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> I still suck at spelling


Not then you didn't.

That was grammar.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 27, 2010)

*EOF2i*


 Presenting the EOF2i by JetSet Technologies™. Featuring an 832m cloaked skyscraper with observation deck, air conditioning, high-speed satellite internet connection, a forceFire™ Forcefield, a lengthy underground shelter and hype-repellant subsystem, an anti-R4 scanning device and noob-detecting grass technology combined with a selection of the finest phallic expulsion liquid. This produces a nice white glow, and covers our bunker nicely. [/p]

@A Gay Little Cat Boy - make this the OP, please! XB


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 27, 2010)

I knew teaming up my PhalTech with jet's skills would yield win.


----------



## SparkFenix (Sep 27, 2010)

I think we should be able to fit about 20 people on both bunkers :3


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 28, 2010)

SparkFenix said:
			
		

> I think we should be able to fit about 20 people on both bunkers :3








That's the Burj Khalifa I stole bought and cloned. It can easily hold 400 people! About 800 people will be able to shelter.


----------



## rastsan (Sep 28, 2010)

just wait now, how many people do you already have in there?  
Startin' to sound like this is some sort of cult.
Cults like these cheese of the feds...

Is there space for me?


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 28, 2010)

If you can post like an intelligent person and fight noobs; then welcome, my fellow EOFighter


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 28, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> *EOF2i*
> 
> 
> Presenting the EOF2i by JetSet Technologies™. Featuring an 832m cloaked skyscraper with observation deck, air conditioning, high-speed satellite internet connection, a forceFire™ Forcefield, a lengthy underground shelter and hype-repellant subsystem, an anti-R4 scanning device and noob-detecting grass technology combined with a selection of the finest phallic expulsion liquid. This produces a nice white glow, and covers our bunker nicely. [/p]
> ...


Love it love it love it! You are up here with me now! Made a small edit


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 28, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great!
The bill will be... a free huggles. :hugglesplease:
*
Press Conference tomorrow. 6AM GMT. Be prepared for a flood of non-english i.e japanese posts on the temp that translate into*
_OMG will it be 2D?!?!!_


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 28, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> *EOF2i*
> 
> 
> Presenting the EOF2i by JetSet Technologies™. Featuring an 832m cloaked skyscraper with observation deck, air conditioning, high-speed satellite internet connection, a forceFire™ Forcefield, a lengthy underground shelter and hype-repellant subsystem, an anti-R4 scanning device and noob-detecting grass technology combined with a selection of the finest *phallic expulsion liquid. This produces a nice white glow, and covers our bunker nicely.* [/p]




I wondered what the effects of getting everyone to suck down all that neon gas would be...


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 29, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No! It will be in 2.5D!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 29, 2010)

Bombshell. 3DS is amazing. Cut the ropes.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 29, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> Bombshell. 3DS is amazing. Cut the ropes.


But if we go 3D there could be horrible side-effects!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 29, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. It's just amazing. Let's find something/one else to bunk from. 3DS is amazing. £190? Wow. 

You can also turn off the 3D on the 3DS, you know. :3

*changes bunker lock codes*


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 29, 2010)

It better not be £190. It shouldn't cost more than the launch Wii (£180) splitting hairs I know but I'm a stickler for things like that.
How is the Bunker doing anyway?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 29, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> It better not be £190. It shouldn't cost more than the launch Wii (£180) splitting hairs I know but I'm a stickler for things like that.
> How is the Bunker doing anyway?


300 U.S. dollars = 189.849386 British pounds

I'm 'fraid so, Jams.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 29, 2010)

Wii at launch was 250 0ver here...

(looks inside jet's siggy)

Oh, you have GOT TO BE JOKING. 

*I WAS THIS CLOSE THE WHOLE TIME!?!*


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 29, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> Wii at launch was 250 0ver here...
> 
> (looks inside jet's siggy)
> 
> ...


'probably the only way i'd become bi' -


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 29, 2010)

No, THE POKEMON BLACK LEGEND.


----------



## gameguy95 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hide me. they want my pelt.


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 1, 2010)

They want all our pelts, furry or not...


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 1, 2010)

Noooo! You can't have my pelt! This is SPARTA!


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 1, 2010)

...*sigh*

Overused joke is overused...


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 1, 2010)

... mew.


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 1, 2010)

You're a dog.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 1, 2010)

*shit, rumbled!*

RUN AWAY!


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 1, 2010)

Too easy... Like







 =  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




YO MOM.

YEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 2, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> Too easy... Like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOOOOOOO. 
Yo Mom was horrible in bed last week.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 2, 2010)

COOOOOOO.


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 2, 2010)

caine? sorry, ran out last week.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 2, 2010)

BOOOOOOBIES.


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 2, 2010)

here you go


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 3, 2010)

Those are boobies.


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 3, 2010)

of course they are


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 3, 2010)

I have been gone for many a day and the bunker is still here, all is good in the hood!


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 4, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> I have been gone for many a day and the bunker is still here, all is good in the hood!




Well someone's gotta keep the base up and running, and thanks to my new PhalTech cooling system...

(everyone (exept me, 'cause I'm wearing a raincoat) is drenched in coolant)

..much win is made here.


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 4, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> I have been gone for many a day and the bunker is still here, all is good in the hood!


it is still here!?! dang it, stupid Gangstaz, they said they would blow it up if i paid them 5k


----------



## person66 (Oct 4, 2010)

What is the point of this bunker now, hasn't the noobflood passed?


----------



## boof222 (Oct 4, 2010)

person66 said:
			
		

> What is the point of this bunker now, hasn't the noobflood passed?



We need it here for when it comes out it NA/EU *shudders* Oh the horror


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 4, 2010)

-thehorrorthehorror


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 4, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> -thehorrorthehorror



Don't worry, my PhalTech is up and running, so we should do better than last time...


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 5, 2010)

in the mean time, read every single page of this awesome webcomic


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 5, 2010)

person66 said:
			
		

> What is the point of this bunker now, hasn't the noobflood passed?


There is still a point. This bunker also defends against all the big releases and new Final Fantasy will soon be released. This bunker needs to stay to defend against it!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 5, 2010)

This bunker is here, and withstands the touch of time and grey people


----------



## signz (Oct 5, 2010)

Room Service.
Did anyone order a pizza?


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 5, 2010)

SignZ said:
			
		

> Room Service.
> Did anyone order a pizza?


There better not be ham on it


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 5, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> SignZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why not?


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 5, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't eat ham


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 5, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why not (IYDMMA)?


----------



## signz (Oct 6, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> SignZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I'd call it "Hamza".
*BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 6, 2010)

SignZ said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Makes me sick


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 6, 2010)

^so not a religious thing? can you eat bacon?


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 6, 2010)

gameguy95 said:
			
		

> ^so not a religious thing? can you eat bacon?


Nope, just can't eat pork in general, but I still eat bacon


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 6, 2010)

you can't eat *porn*?!?





 your GF was so sad to here this that she got transgender surgery so you would accept her.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 6, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Nope, just can't eat porn in general, but I still eat bacon








Two *very* different things there...



Also:

*covers pizza in ham*


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 6, 2010)

Fuck my mind and it's need to side-track!


			
				gameguy95 said:
			
		

> you can't eat *porn*?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man my ex went through all that just so I can accept her? She was crazier than I remembered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also new pokemon game has been dumped with an AP, everyone get ready to defend the Bunker!


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 6, 2010)

*looks for an AK but only finds his clothes and an ipod* 

boo yah baby! let's get this party started right!


----------



## chrissmith9c (Oct 6, 2010)

God dammit not again


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 6, 2010)

Who are you?


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 6, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Fuck my mind and it's need to side-track!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




HUH?!?


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 6, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He said my girl friend got transgender surgery so you would accept her.
And my ex girl friend was crazy, so if she did do that, she's crazier than I remembered her.

Also a new pokemon game has been dumped and it has an AP, so we need defenders of the bunker.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 6, 2010)

ham =/= spam, so can you eat spam?


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 6, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was asking about the new game. what ish it?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 6, 2010)

PhalTech 5.0 upgrade. Now only 

_£199.99_


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 6, 2010)

OI! When'd you start taking in my PhalTech?

...oh, wait...


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 6, 2010)

Here, have it back! *brandishes PhalTech*


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 6, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> Here, have it back! *brandishes PhalTech*


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 6, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Here, have it back! *brandishes PhalTech*


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 7, 2010)

^i know but i reeeaaallllyyy think you don't want to know. if you knew where that thing had been, you would have said this:


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 7, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 7, 2010)

^BLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 7, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pokemon Ranger: Guardian Signs

Little fear though, not many of talked about it and not much to be shown. It appears the The Temp shall live another day


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 7, 2010)

Oh, it's just a ranger game. FALSE ALARM.


----------



## Cloak519 (Oct 7, 2010)

What the fuck is this? Where is sticky.


----------



## evandixon (Oct 8, 2010)

You people...
You make a bunker to protect yourselves, while I just look from afar in the paralell universe...
(*laughs privately*)


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 8, 2010)

UniqueGeek said:
			
		

> You people...
> You make a bunker to protect yourselves, while I just look from afar in the paralell universe...
> (*laughs privately*)



Some of us aren't cowards who go running off to other dimentions the minute something goes wrong.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 8, 2010)

exactly. *returning from parallel dimension at breakneck speed* now where were we again?


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 9, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> exactly. *returning from parallel dimension at breakneck speed* now where were we again?


----------



## gameboy13 (Oct 9, 2010)

_*locks bedroom door*_


----------



## Maplemage (Oct 9, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> _*locks bedroom door*_


From the outside.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 10, 2010)

Look who shall be defending us from now on


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 10, 2010)

Baawwrrrr!


----------



## gameboy13 (Oct 10, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> Baawwwwwwwwwwwwwww!


Fix'd.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 11, 2010)

We have lost one of our men, but some need to fall to allow more to come.


----------



## kevan (Oct 12, 2010)

Kevan Used Splash

But It Did Nothing.....


----------



## xalphax (Oct 12, 2010)

Is it safe to go outside yet?


----------



## kevan (Oct 13, 2010)

It is not safe, I'm waiting outside to get you!


----------



## xalphax (Oct 13, 2010)

kevan said:
			
		

> It is not safe, I'm waiting outside to get you!









 Why?


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 13, 2010)

xalphax said:
			
		

> Is it safe to go outside yet?


It's safe for now


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh no! Check the first thread and think a*Gain*


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 13, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> Oh no! Check the first thread and think a*Gain*


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 13, 2010)

ohlawd...

What now?


----------



## alidsl (Oct 13, 2010)

Super scribblenauts was released that's what


----------



## Frog (Oct 14, 2010)

Apparently the world's about to end (or at least eof) so I'm gonna hang here for a while.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2010)

P3N15


----------



## alidsl (Oct 14, 2010)

findtherapist.com

damnit when did that pen shop sell its domain


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 14, 2010)

They didn't...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It wasn't that link.


----------



## The Pi (Oct 14, 2010)

Think it'll be different AP on the USA rom?


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 16, 2010)

Has The Bunker suffered a lack of morals?


----------



## kevan (Oct 16, 2010)

Threre will be almost certainly different AP on the us rom of pokemon B&W


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 16, 2010)

kevan said:
			
		

> Threre will be almost certainly different AP on the us rom of pokemon B&W


And when it happens, we shall be here defending this Bunker till the day the war ends!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 16, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Hay The Bunker suffered a lack of morals?




We were never too big on _Morals_ here....._Morale_ however is a different story.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 16, 2010)

Well said vulpes, our problem though is not just b/w we were lucky to get away from super scribblenauts


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 16, 2010)

hyjuaqi btgfu;./b nrt5r


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 16, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed indeed...was I high yesterday? Like all my posts from yesterday had even worse typos than ever before.


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 16, 2010)

vulpes abnocto said:
			
		

> we were never too big on _morals_ here....._morale_ however is a different story.



well said. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and in case anyone is wondering where most of my phaltech is, it's somewhere where jet will never think to look. 

:3


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 16, 2010)

warrior522 said:
			
		

> vulpes abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if it was up your blah blah obvious joke you'd know!


----------



## alidsl (Oct 16, 2010)

imma trollin in teh bunker

olololol pokemon is so c00l


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 17, 2010)

vulpes abnocto said:
			
		

> warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no, it's up his.


----------



## Maplemage (Oct 17, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> imma trollin in teh bunker
> 
> olololol pokemon is so c00l


quick go electrode!


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 17, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> imma trollin in teh bunker
> 
> olololol pokemon is so c00l


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 17, 2010)

*eof2i*


 presenting the eof2i by jetset technologies™. featuring an 832m cloaked skyscraper with observation deck, air conditioning, high-speed satellite internet connection, a forcefire™ forcefield, a lengthy underground shelter and hype-repellant subsystem, an anti-r4 scanning device and noob-detecting grass technology combined with a selection of the finest phallic expulsion liquid. this produces a nice white glow, and covers our bunker nicely. 

*NEW*! More room![/p]

@a gay little cat boy - enjoy


----------



## geoflcl (Oct 17, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> *eof2i*
> presenting the eof2i by jetset technologies™. featuring an 832m cloaked skyscraper with observation deck, air conditioning, high-speed satellite internet connection, a forcefire™ forcefield, a lengthy underground shelter and hype-repellant subsystem, an anti-r4 scanning device and noob-detecting grass technology combined with a selection of the finest phallic expulsion liquid. this produces a nice white glow, and covers our bunker nicely.
> 
> *NEW*! More room![/p]



Will this hurt the resale value of the old bunkers? I was sitting on that for a good deal once the English Black and White Pokemon games are dumped.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 17, 2010)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The new bunker and the old bunker are still the same price


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 17, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> geoflcl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*P*_r_*i*_c_*e* _S_*l*_a_*s*_h_! Only £1.99 and 2hrs 30mins of furry sex = bunker is yours


*NEW*! = Doritos vending machine


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 17, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Top or bottom?


----------



## alidsl (Oct 17, 2010)

QUOTE(jet™ @ Oct 17 2010 said:


> Only £1.99 and 2hrs 30mins of furry sex = bunker is yours


So now we gain something from buying the bunker?
Awesome


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 17, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> QUOTE(jet™ @ Oct 17 2010 said:
> 
> 
> > Only £1.99 and 2hrs 30mins of furry sex = bunker is yours
> ...



My question stands; Top or Bottom?


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 18, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait how much are guys paying to have sex with The Cat Boy?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 18, 2010)

top and bottom.


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 18, 2010)

tigris said:
			
		

> top and bottom.



Oho.

I'll have to think this one over...


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 18, 2010)

tigris said:
			
		

> top and bottom.


Wait, so men are paying to have sex with me?


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 19, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> tigris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FURRY SEX =/= Cat Boy. Besides, Mike'd be pissed, I think...


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 19, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I am a cat boy, I am like a furry, just less hairy and far cuter.


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 19, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Touche. I'm still not sure he meant you, though...


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 19, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am the head of this Army, therefore I am counted in all conversations! So it has been spoken, so it is law!
As decreed by The Cat Boy


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 19, 2010)

Shave the furriness out of this thread before it comes unglued.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 19, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Shave the furriness out of this thread before it comes unglued.


Awwww, can't have any fun?
Fine fine.
Alright everyone, back on track, we have a war to prepare for. The English release of Kingdom Hearts and Pokemon are only a few months away and we need this bunker to stay.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2010)

#pours eye bleach#


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Oct 20, 2010)

SEND IN THE AIRSTRIKE!
again.....


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 20, 2010)

sonicsmash2 said:
			
		

> SEND IN THE AIRSTRIKE!
> again.....


We don't need the air strike


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 20, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> The English release of Kingdom Hearts and Pokemon are only a few months away and we need this bunker to stay.



Soo... We gonna crash again?


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 21, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More than likely and we need this bunker to stay! No N00bs shall pass!


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 21, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 21, 2010)

I Am Always Here And Have Designed A Little Something for All EOF Bunker Mods (ie gb13, Warrior522, A Gay Little Cat Boy)


```
[url="http://gbatemp.net/t252990-the-eof-noobflood-we-hate-pokemon-why-not-bunk-out-here-for-a-bit-there-is-practically-free-accomodation-it-is-very-cheap-bunker"][img]http://i.imgur.com/2UUAV.gif[/img][/url]
```


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 21, 2010)

Where do I put it?


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 22, 2010)

I like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am adding it now


----------



## gameboy13 (Oct 22, 2010)

I already added it.


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 22, 2010)

...hello? Help please?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 22, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> ...hello? Help please?


you're lucky i'm on now...
Mycontrols>Edit Sig>Paste the stuff I wrote in the code box


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 22, 2010)

I don't see anything...


----------



## ByteMunch (Oct 23, 2010)

The... The pokénoobs held me... in their base... but I... I...
They... heard... about the 3DS... their planning... anoth-
...
*Faints*


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 23, 2010)

Shoot him. 
He's been to the edge of the abyss and looked into the mouth of madness. 
He'll never be able to return to humanity again. 

*thumbs back the hammer of his Colt .45*


----------



## mameks (Oct 23, 2010)

keel heem


----------



## gameboy13 (Oct 23, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Shoot him.
> He's been to the edge of the abyss and looked into the mouth of madness.
> He'll never be able to return to humanity again.
> 
> *thumbs back the hammer of his Colt .45*


NOEZ!!!! He might be able to tell us some of their secrets!!!


----------



## alidsl (Oct 23, 2010)

He's too dangerous he may be a double spy


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2010)

*BOOOM*

Yeah, sorry. Just testing my bazooka...uh, guys...what's that red goo over there?


----------



## gameboy13 (Oct 23, 2010)

tigris said:
			
		

> *BOOOM*
> 
> Yeah, sorry. Just testing my bazooka...uh, guys...what's that red goo over there?


Your mom.


----------



## mameks (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 23, 2010)

Ok, you officially have a nickname: The Goremaster.


----------



## mameks (Oct 23, 2010)

Gorey shlong
...


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 23, 2010)

My bunker mates. I bring you...ORANGE CRUSH!!!


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 23, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> My bunker mates. I bring you...ORANGE CRUSH!!!



8D

*jumps for a can*


----------



## ByteMunch (Oct 24, 2010)

*Revived with orange crush*

Wooyeah, I love this stuff.

*Grabs*

Ohh, hey Vulpes... Why is your gun looking at me like that??


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 24, 2010)

I think it's thirsty.


----------



## Maplemage (Oct 24, 2010)

AND AGAIN =D


----------



## gameboy13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Added a secret underground base to the bunker. The entrance is in my closet.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 24, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> Added a secret underground base to the bunker. The entrance is in my closet.


I moved it's entrance to behind the shower, all you need to do is tap on the wall three times to get in


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 24, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> I moved it's entrance to behind the shower, all you need to do is _tap on the wall three times_ to get in


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I moved it's entrance to behind the shower, all you need to do is _tap on the wall three times_ to get in


Careful; if you tap the wall 4 times, Vulpes gets his gun and pulps you...
*turns around*

O hai Vulpers nice gun.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 24, 2010)

What, this old thing? 






It does the job.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 24, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> What, this old thing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit, he's got a boom stick!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Waow Vulpes can you move it 5cm away from my face please it's slightly uncomfortable


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh, so sorry.


Spoiler: Is that better?


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 24, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Oh, so sorry.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Is that better?


Much better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I miss your boom stick now


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too... Oh, by the way, please switch the safety on. Since your frequent muscle spasms can be deadly, do that so you don't press the trigger on me; which you wouldn't do, obviously.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 24, 2010)

I


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 25, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> I


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 26, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> I


----------



## gameboy13 (Oct 26, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> I


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 26, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> The Cat Boy approves this statement


----------



## gameboy13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> You don't get one until I get one.....aside from this one.


You just got pwned.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 26, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Cat Boy approves of this emoticon


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 26, 2010)

Looks weird.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 26, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Looks weird.


It's a work in progress


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 26, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Looks weird.

































































































































































































Say wut?


----------



## Maplemage (Oct 26, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> What, this old thing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seen this picture it said
You dont bring swords to a gun fight.
PEOPLE I HAVE FOUND THE CAVE OF MUDKIPZ!!!!
THEY LOOK LIEK THIS!




AND FOLLOW THIS PASSAGE WAY TO THE CAVE OF MUDKIPZ!


----------



## alidsl (Oct 26, 2010)

:yaycatboy:


----------



## alidsl (Oct 26, 2010)

I've found a new weapon


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 26, 2010)

not scary enough. no violence in this bunker.


















KEEEELLL HEEEMM


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Oct 26, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hang on, Hang on, How did i not see this LoL. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is something i would have done. Good job Cat Boy!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 26, 2010)

If there's no :vulp: emote by the time I get home I'm blowing up the bunker!


*sets the timer*


----------



## mameks (Oct 26, 2010)

:shlong:


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 27, 2010)

Zerosuit connor said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Weird" deserves a snip.

Whatevurrrrr


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 27, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> If there's no :vulp: emote by the time I get home I'm blowing up the bunker!
> 
> 
> *sets the timer*




Okay then, you were warned.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 27, 2010)

Okay, I'm bored now.


What tha....DAVE! What the hell is with the "Nathan poopyhead likes this post"!?!


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 27, 2010)

The Bunker is back! We shall rejoice!


----------



## alidsl (Oct 27, 2010)

Yay we won


----------



## alidsl (Oct 27, 2010)

```
[img]http://img826.imageshack.us/img826/5711/bunker.png[/img]
```


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 27, 2010)

My Bonker mates, we have gotten our bunker back, now stop the assault on the EOF


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## mameks (Oct 27, 2010)

inb4relock


----------



## gameboy13 (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 27, 2010)

Quick the bridge is open! Gogogogogo!


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 27, 2010)

Will it just stay this time?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 27, 2010)

1,2,3 RED LIGHT!






Edit: GREEN LIGHT!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 27, 2010)

You realise if you kept it up you would have stopped eventually anyway?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh I know. Especially if we had actually handed out warns for it. 

But it's far more fun to let people get their hopes up just to bring them crashing down all over again. 


Quick guys! Better post before the door slams shut again!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 27, 2010)

I'd give it until 0000, 28/10/2010 UTC.

That leaves just over an hour.


----------



## gameboy13 (Oct 27, 2010)

MEGA POOOOSSSSSSTTTTTT!!!!!!

Remember kids, drugs are bad.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 27, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Oh I know. Especially if we had actually handed out warns for it.
> 
> But it's far more fun to let people get their hopes up just to bring them crashing down all over again.
> 
> ...


Oi, no more shutting it down! Just leave it be.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 28, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm bored now.
> 
> 
> What tha....DAVE! What the hell is with the "Nathan poopyhead likes this post"!?!








  Soz mate, I just couldn't resist!  Erm wait, no, I meant, I dunno.  It must be the Nathan poopyhead virus that causes everything in sight to be liked!


----------



## Maplemage (Oct 28, 2010)

Hai guyz I haznt posted in this thread for a while =D


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 28, 2010)

And So was the war that will go down in history:

*The Battle of the Bunker 2010*

The day we won the EOF Bunker Back

Well, there ends the story. *slams book shut* Goodnight.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 28, 2010)

That was fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I would have been pissed off if p1ngpong had given me my first warn because of spamming in the EOF


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 28, 2010)

It would hardly have been surprising if he did.

To borrow a phrase from Uncyclopedia: Try to be funny and not just stupid.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 28, 2010)

Well if people are gonna get cocky about the reopening of the thread maybe it should be closed again?


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 28, 2010)

NU.

Want bunker open, thank you very much...


----------



## mameks (Oct 28, 2010)

Page...69


----------



## alidsl (Oct 28, 2010)

Funny that, the number 69 seems to make everything funny


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 28, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Well if people are gonna get cocky about the reopening of the thread maybe it should be closed again?


Well...would it hurt to try?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 28, 2010)

Now, back to business. *ruffles paper*

We have:

-the release of Golden Sun DS
-the 3DS release


----------



## Goli (Oct 28, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 28, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Well if people are gonna get cocky about the reopening of the thread maybe it should be closed again?


Please, just leave our Bunker in peace, we mean you no harm, all we want and need is our bunker to be kept safe and out of harm from the Poke-Noobs. We don't want to start anything.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 28, 2010)

It'll be perfectly safe if it's so hidden no-one can see it.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 29, 2010)

I think that we will have some work to do next month


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 29, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> I think that we will have some work to do next month


Our army has become shotty and needs to be fixed again!
We have become too lazy and weak!
My fellow Bunker mates, we need to toughen up and we need to train once more to survice the upcoming Holidays. The Temp will be floaded again and shall need defending once more. The Temp will need us again!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 29, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with catboy.

The way I destroyed you all yesterday with barely any effort was laughable.

Time to go back to the drawing board and work on a new strategy.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 29, 2010)

Perhaps make them paranoid somehow?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 29, 2010)

strategy two... use the secret tunnels through the blog.


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 30, 2010)

tigris said:
			
		

> strategy two... use the secret tunnels through the blog.



Wait, we have those?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 30, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> tigris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes we do! Guess what I dug them with!
























A Spoon!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 30, 2010)

Not so secret now, are they?


----------



## alidsl (Oct 30, 2010)

Facepalm


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 30, 2010)

Since I love what's comming up so very soon (Halloween!) Take a break everyone and enjoy some candy/beer!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 30, 2010)

Does that mean lock down the bunker? 
*finger hovering over the button*


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 30, 2010)

Press it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


----------



## alidsl (Oct 31, 2010)

THe big red button that says do not press?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 31, 2010)

It doesn't say that. It clearly says "ssǝɹd ʇou op"

I think it's in Russian.....


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 31, 2010)

I wouldn't be so sure about that; I can read Russian.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 31, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> It doesn't say that. It clearly says "ss??d ?ou op"
> 
> I think it's in Russian.....


You press that button and each and every puppy, kitten, and baby foxes I see will suffer!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 31, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*D :*

*DO NOT PRESS*


----------



## xalphax (Nov 1, 2010)

I will never leave this bunker!


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 1, 2010)

Well now that my favorite day is over, everyone get back to training! We have a war to get ready for!
Here's some music to inspire you or something


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 1, 2010)

google 'kirby's got me dancing'


----------



## Paarish (Nov 1, 2010)

You're new avatar/sig is awesome


----------



## Warrior522 (Nov 1, 2010)

'ey, nice new avi/siggy, boss.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 2, 2010)

Thank prowler_  for making it for me


----------



## alidsl (Nov 2, 2010)

I thought you made all yours yourself, you seem to be slipping


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 2, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> I thought you made all yours yourself, you seem to be slipping


I make must of mine, but if someone makes me one, I will more than likely use it


----------



## mameks (Nov 3, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Thank prowler_  for making it for me


This explains why I though you were prowler_ when I saw your avatar v_v


----------



## Warrior522 (Nov 3, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's hard to tell the difference anyways...


----------



## alidsl (Nov 3, 2010)

hehe


----------



## Paarish (Nov 3, 2010)

I've always liked prowlers avatars.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 3, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what you mean...it looked like him when I first saw it.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 4, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> I've always liked prowlers avatars.


So do I, which is why I was so damn happy when he made me one!


----------



## Warrior522 (Nov 5, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...there's three of you, aren't there? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wonder... Is it possible to have the same screenname at the same time? We could have lots of fun with that during the next flood...


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 5, 2010)

Yay that would be cool. lets all call ourselves 'Satoru Iwata'


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 5, 2010)

Not possible.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 6, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is only one of me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And I am too sexy to have another of me walking around, which is why I killed of them


----------



## mameks (Nov 6, 2010)

There's only one me :3


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 7, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> There's only one me :3


What there isn't?


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 9, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> There's only one me :3




I has one of you in ma pants


----------



## mameks (Nov 10, 2010)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 10, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









 you know it


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 10, 2010)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Cat Boy approves this statement


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 10, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I thought you would, Im surprised of no addition like "wish i was tehre too" xD


----------



## Warrior522 (Nov 10, 2010)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm suprised no one asked about how big it is.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 10, 2010)

Our bunker is now more popular that the Sticky!


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 10, 2010)

tigris said:
			
		

> Our bunker is now more popular that the Sticky!


Poor poor sticky
But I think our bunker might be more sticky than that sticky.


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 11, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> tigris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Definatly with our current topics about schlong being in pants and all


----------



## Warrior522 (Nov 11, 2010)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I brought a washdown!

*blasts everyone with the Phalcannon*


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 11, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Cat Boy has a shower he can use on his own or with any guy


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 11, 2010)

*walks in on this conversation*


*walks out on this conversation*


Somebody take a mop to this mess...


----------



## Paarish (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm on it...


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 11, 2010)

Our Bunker is a mess! We need to shape up! We have gotten lazy, dirty, perverted, and even in some cases hindered! Why must we lose the reason we are all here?
Men get back to yours posts and arm yourself for the up coming wars! We have fallen so low and shall need to complete reformation, we shall not fall and we shall not let them win!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 11, 2010)

OK. Let's just use the Phalcannon one more time... where's he - I mean it - gone?


----------



## Kwartel (Nov 11, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Our Bunker is a mess! We need to shape up! We have gotten lazy, dirty, perverted, and even in some cases hindered! Why must we lose the reason we are all here?
> Men get back to yours posts and arm yourself for the up coming wars! We have fallen so low and shall need to complete reformation, we shall not fall and we shall not let them win!


This~! I even saw some pkmn b/w translators around! Grab your guns and prepare for war! What if the pokenoobs hire... him?!


Spoiler


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 11, 2010)

How about we hide the bunker from the common members for a while? It'll be more "secure" that way.


Spoiler


----------



## Warrior522 (Nov 11, 2010)

tigris said:
			
		

> OK. Let's just use the Phalcannon one more time... where's he - I mean it - gone?



Right here.

*blasts tigris out of the base and begins cleaning up*


----------



## mameks (Nov 12, 2010)

tigris said:
			
		

> OK. Let's just use the Phalcannon one more time... where's he - I mean it - gone?


Oh hai thar~


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 12, 2010)

lulz hai hwz u?!


----------



## Maplemage (Nov 12, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Our Bunker is a mess! We need to shape up! We have gotten lazy, dirty, perverted, and even in some cases hindered! Why must we lose the reason we are all here?
> Men get back to yours posts and arm yourself for the up coming wars! We have fallen so low and shall need to complete reformation, we shall not fall and we shall not let them win!


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 12, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> How about we hide the bunker from the common members for a while? It'll be more "secure" that way.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


The bunker is hidden enough, no more with that stupid button


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 12, 2010)

Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler



Derp.





Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 12, 2010)

@ProtoKun7


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 12, 2010)

This bunker needs real restructuring *wipes face after cannon attack* *slips on the floor* OUCH!! THIS BUNKER STINKS!!!  DO I NEED TO MAKE* ANOTHER* ONE?


----------



## Paarish (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm confused... What the eff is going on???


----------



## Warrior522 (Nov 12, 2010)

*helps Tigris up, then resumes cleaning*


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 13, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> *helps Tigris up, then resumes cleaning*


*pokes a guy as he cleans*


----------



## Paarish (Nov 13, 2010)

btw some furry left a mess in the corner... I think someone should clean it up...


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 13, 2010)

OK. Sure. Let's all clean!!!


----------



## Warrior522 (Nov 13, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yesh?


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 14, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not you >.


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 14, 2010)

i'm bored! let's watch something...


----------



## boof222 (Nov 14, 2010)

rikardo03 said:
			
		

> i'm bored! let's watch something...


----------



## mameks (Nov 14, 2010)

boof222 said:
			
		

> rikardo03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > i'm bored! let's watch something...


That was an ad for _viagra_


----------



## Ringo619 (Nov 14, 2010)

heyo guyz i am l00kin 4 da pokem0n w/b patch for my r4i gold sliver bronze  flash cart  
thks


----------



## mameks (Nov 14, 2010)

Ringo619 said:
			
		

> heyo guyz i am l00kin 4 da pokem0n w/b patch for my r4i gold sliver bronze  flash cart
> thks
> Here you go.
> QUOTE(Infinite Zero @ Nov 14 2010, 11:35 AM) This patch will make any R4 able to play the latest games


----------



## Ringo619 (Nov 14, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> Ringo619 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



H0w d0 i donwl0ads it?


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 14, 2010)

Ringo619 said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You use this: CLICK HERE!!!!


----------



## sergster1 (Nov 14, 2010)

POKEMON its a battle win it or lose!
ITS the friends you ma-
*gets shot in the face*


----------



## Ringo619 (Nov 15, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Ringo619 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Itz nots workes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  what browser are u using? i am using ie maybee  thatz the probleeem


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 16, 2010)

Now it werks


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 21, 2010)

Are We Dead? No Posts For A Week?!!!


----------



## Kwartel (Nov 21, 2010)

tigris said:
			
		

> Are We Dead? No Posts For A Week?!!!


You killed everyone with ya rick'roll!!!!


----------



## Warrior522 (Nov 22, 2010)

tigris said:
			
		

> Are We Dead? No Posts For A Week?!!!



I was on vacation...


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 23, 2010)

nhldgv cgyhhjjgfjfgfg

(head on keyboard)


----------



## gameboy13 (Nov 23, 2010)

fabeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeebbbbbeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeb

(hand on keyboard)

The Cat Boy is out at the moment, so... PARTY TIME!!!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 23, 2010)

wait..that's right....catboy isn't here...so if I closed this thread now, he couldn't go into a huge protest about it....


----------



## mameks (Nov 23, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> wait..that's right....catboy isn't here...so if I closed this thread now, he couldn't go into a huge protest about it....


no~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
meh, go ahead


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 23, 2010)

*stands upright* I, as the Vice Leader of this Thread, Declare Pain upon Those who declare War against this Bunker.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 23, 2010)

Amen *loads shotgun*


----------



## Warrior522 (Nov 24, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Amen *loads shotgun*



[/steriotypicalredneck]

:3

Also, FTR, New England = AWESOME. Wind Waker for 6 bucks, baby!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 24, 2010)

tigris said:
			
		

> *stands upright* I, as the Vice Leader of this Thread, Declare Pain upon Those who declare War against this Bunker.




Very Well! 
We will duel _To The Pain!_


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 24, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> wait..that's right....catboy isn't here...so if I closed this thread now, he couldn't go into a huge protest about it....


Remember the plan. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Purge his essence! Purge it now!



Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## gameboy13 (Nov 24, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Spoiler



Great, you blew up the decoy bunker. Let's make the next one explosion proof!!!


----------



## Slyakin (Nov 24, 2010)

I now am President of this topic. It belongs to me.


Now... PARTY!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm still here guys!


----------



## Paarish (Nov 24, 2010)

tigris said:
			
		

> I'm still here guys!



Hi!

Since catboy has left I think you our new leader. (being vice and all)

Lead us well tigris!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 24, 2010)

rawr.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 24, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> tigris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one shall be leader other than me! The Cat Boy!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Partying in progress.*


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 24, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> *Partying in progress.*


Who keeps allowing you back in my Bunker?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 24, 2010)

Who keeps letting you back in?


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 24, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Who keeps letting you back in?


I own this Bunker


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 24, 2010)

When you quit you renounce your claim.

That was in the contract, wasn't it?



Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 24, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> When you quit you renounce your claim.
> 
> That was in the contract, wasn't it?
> 
> ...


Incorrect, I am still active leader and shall return to my rightful place. Anyone who objects shall be thrown to the wolves as I watch enjoying my fine tea and beef jerky


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 24, 2010)

**Property Condemned*

All habitation of these premises is unlawful and dangerous.*








(I'd been waiting until it was funny to close the thread again)


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 24, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> **Property Condemned*
> 
> All habitation of these premises is unlawful and dangerous.*
> 
> ...


Your not closing my thread again!


----------



## Paarish (Nov 24, 2010)

Look at all the shit that happens when you leave  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *loads Uzi*


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## The Catboy (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Jolan (Nov 24, 2010)

This needs a clean-up.
*plants C4 charges at key points*


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 25, 2010)

Jolan said:
			
		

> This needs a clean-up.
> *plants C4 charges at key points*


Clean up is in action


----------



## Warrior522 (Nov 25, 2010)

8D

*loads up missile chainguns*


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 25, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> 8D
> 
> *loads up missile chainguns*


Not quite like that


----------



## Slyakin (Nov 25, 2010)

Might I suggest... BROOMS?


And since you're back, I guess I give up my Presidential powers.


----------



## monkat (Nov 25, 2010)

The Monkat Nipple Liberation Front is declaring war.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 25, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Might I suggest... BROOMS?
> 
> 
> And since you're back, I guess I give up my Presidential powers.
> ...





Spoiler


----------



## Warrior522 (Nov 25, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 25, 2010)

The Pyramid Head with a Gun is no match for my icositetrachoron!


----------



## Warrior522 (Nov 25, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> The Pyramid Head with a Gun is no match for my icositetrachoron!



0.o'

'o.0

WTF.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 25, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> The Pyramid Head with a Gun is no match for my icositetrachoron!




What's so scary about that?
The only time those are even worrisome is when your Dungeon Master pulls one out and starts rolling it while your party is milling about in the dark.



(Yep, I'm THAT kind of dork)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 25, 2010)

I can use its four-dimensional properties to create some unexpected things.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 25, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we missed you *sniffle* but you're back!


----------



## Paarish (Nov 25, 2010)

tigris said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this


----------



## Jolan (Nov 25, 2010)

Charges are all set. You have 5 minutes to leave before this place explodes.


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 25, 2010)

Pets allowed in here? i wanna bring my dog Lassie...


----------



## Warrior522 (Nov 25, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 26, 2010)

rikardo03 said:
			
		

> Pets allowed in here? i wanna bring my dog Lassie...


If there are furries here, then sure I guess pets are allowed as well...just make sure they stay in the pet section


----------



## Narayan (Nov 26, 2010)

Jolan said:
			
		

> Charges are all set. You have 5 minutes to leave before this place explodes.



how come i don't see any explosions?


----------



## gameboy13 (Nov 26, 2010)

game01 said:
			
		

> Jolan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He lied.

Dunce cap time!


----------



## Jolan (Nov 26, 2010)

game01 said:
			
		

> how come i don't see any explosions?


You are already dead.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 26, 2010)

like a boss


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 26, 2010)

tigris said:
			
		

> like a boss


Defeated for the very first time...


----------



## Jolan (Nov 26, 2010)

tigris said:
			
		

> like a boss


Wrong.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 26, 2010)

Jolan said:
			
		

> tigris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Warrior522 (Nov 26, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Jolan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKayLq1d5Bs


----------



## Jolan (Nov 27, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKayLq1d5Bs


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Who dare spam the Bunker?!?


----------



## Paarish (Nov 27, 2010)

Not me Catboy, I swear! I'm scared of you!


----------



## Warrior522 (Nov 27, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Not me Catboy, I swear! *I'm scared of you!*


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Not me Catboy, I swear! *I'm scared of you!*


No one spams like me!


----------



## Narayan (Nov 27, 2010)

i was a pokenoob, a few months ago, before i registered and stuff, and i changed, can i stay? i offer good firepower


Spoiler: armored unit image


----------



## CarbonX13 (Nov 27, 2010)

Where're these Pokenoobs you speak of??


----------



## Narayan (Nov 27, 2010)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> Where're these Pokenoobs you speak of??



Is it me you're asking? i don't know, seem like they're not here anymore.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 27, 2010)

game01 said:
			
		

> i was a pokenoob, a few months ago, before i registered and stuff, and i changed, can i stay? i offer good firepower
> 
> 
> Spoiler: armored unit image
> ...


For now they are gone, the poke-hype has died off, but this bunker still stands for the next raid, which shall be in the spring when pokemon black and white are released in America and the Poke-noobs return.


My fellow Bunker mates, the dark days are behind us now and we have rebuilt. The Temp is at rest and no pokenoob is left under the ranks of trolldom. Sadly though we are not safe. In short period of time Pokemon Black and White will be released to America, then to Europe. As those releases, The Temp shall fall again to the masses of Pokenoobs once more. We have grown lazy and fat, our bunker filled with so much spam. This is not what we wanted, we wanted and elite group of regulars to fight off the noobs and we still done have that. My friends we must join together once again and take back the Temp from the Pokenoobs. We will not grow this weak, but once we train again we shall take the next flood by storm. My Bunker mates, we are the Temp's last hope.


----------



## monkat (Nov 27, 2010)

^also the 3DS hype will create some similar results.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 27, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> ^also the 3DS hype will create some similar results.


This bunker is prepared for that as well


----------



## plasma (Nov 27, 2010)

time for me to join


----------



## gameboy13 (Nov 27, 2010)

cooleo said:
			
		

> time for me to join


Before you join, tell me what you see in this Rorschach Test:


Spoiler


----------



## Paarish (Nov 28, 2010)

How is that pornographic? I see a frog leaping at me...


----------



## gameboy13 (Nov 28, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> How is that pornographic? I see a frog leaping at me...


That's exactly what I thought at first.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 28, 2010)

Look into the negative space and tell me what you see.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 28, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Look into the negative space and tell me what you see.


I don't get it


----------



## CarbonX13 (Nov 28, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Look into the negative space and tell me what you see.


I still don't see it.


----------



## iYoshi- (Nov 28, 2010)

*infiltrates*


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 28, 2010)

iYoshi- said:
			
		

> *infiltrates*


*burns*


----------



## outgum (Nov 28, 2010)

puts out


----------



## CarbonX13 (Nov 28, 2010)

D=


----------



## person66 (Nov 28, 2010)

=D


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 28, 2010)

*materialises*


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 28, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> *materialises*


*vaporizes*


----------



## monkat (Nov 28, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*sodomizes*


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 28, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*plagiarizes*


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 28, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 28, 2010)

*dematerialises*


----------



## Paarish (Nov 28, 2010)

*revitalizes*


----------



## Warrior522 (Nov 28, 2010)

*surprises... with the Pingas Cannon 2.0; now self-ammo'd*


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 28, 2010)

*metalizes, by smacking people over the head with a huge book*

/Avalon Code reference


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 28, 2010)

*smite!*
I win


----------



## Warrior522 (Nov 28, 2010)

*atomizes, via Pingas Nuke.*


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 28, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> *atomizes, via Pingas Nuke.*


We are keeping this one, it will come in handy the days when the war comes


----------



## Warrior522 (Nov 28, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent. Bookmark'd.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 29, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We need more weapons, I was thinking along the lines of the F-Bombs!


----------



## Narayan (Nov 29, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how do i use those?



Spoiler: i hired some henchmen.. or women


----------



## iYoshi- (Nov 29, 2010)

well its safe to say im dead, ill close the door on my way out.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Nov 29, 2010)

iYoshi- said:
			
		

> well its safe to say im dead, ill close the door on my way out.


B-b-b-b-but.... you're alive.


----------



## person66 (Nov 29, 2010)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> iYoshi- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or maybe you're dead too


----------



## Sop (Nov 29, 2010)

I want to join. Can i man a trench gun?


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 29, 2010)

game01 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure, just remember to wipe your feet before you enter the bunker


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 29, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Just Fuck with great force



(fix'd)


----------



## monkat (Nov 29, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will do!


----------



## Warrior522 (Nov 29, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SIR YES SIR!


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 29, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CarbonX13 (Nov 30, 2010)

person66 said:
			
		

> CarbonX13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard a moan.


----------



## gameboy13 (Nov 30, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I heard a moan.



It's probably the generator in the Bunker basement.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Nov 30, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's going on down there?


----------



## gameboy13 (Nov 30, 2010)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> gameboy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Why don't you check and see?


----------



## CarbonX13 (Nov 30, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> CarbonX13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We don't have any security cameras up right now.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 30, 2010)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> I heard a moan.




_This is the way the world ends
This is the way the world ends
This is the way the world ends
Not with a bang but a whimper.






























~T.S. Elliot_


----------



## gameboy13 (Nov 30, 2010)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> gameboy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go set them up for me then.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Nov 30, 2010)

Sir, Yes Sir.


----------



## iYoshi- (Nov 30, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> just remember to *wipe your feet before you enter* the bunker


----------



## Narayan (Nov 30, 2010)

hey cat boy, i think this is your friend?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 30, 2010)

He's not that kind of kitty.




Spoiler: He's more this kind of kitty


----------



## CarbonX13 (Nov 30, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> He's not that kind of kitty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We need to stock up on more of those.


----------



## alphenor (Nov 30, 2010)

Damian666 said:
			
		

> ill come too, and will take my pall pedobear along, so he can go and harrash the pesty noobs xD
> 
> Dami





Spoiler



aw c'mon... don't be so harsh with the noobs, we were also noobs before that.

(but the idiot noobs must not exist... annihilate!)


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 30, 2010)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> I heard a moan.








 Did I forget another guy in my room?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 30, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> CarbonX13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


let me go have a look... *peeks* ...OH MY GOSH NOOOOO MY EYES ARE SCARRED!


----------



## CarbonX13 (Nov 30, 2010)

tigris said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell me about it...


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 30, 2010)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> tigris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's just my bedroom buddy


----------



## Sausage Head (Nov 30, 2010)

lets talk about pokemon lol


----------



## CarbonX13 (Nov 30, 2010)

Jivel1 said:
			
		

> lets talk about pokemon lol


The door's on the right.


----------



## Warrior522 (Nov 30, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> CarbonX13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



X3


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 30, 2010)

Jivel1 said:
			
		

> lets talk about pokemon lol


----------



## alphenor (Dec 1, 2010)

Jivel1 said:
			
		

> lets talk about pokemon lol





Spoiler: for Jivel1....




you messed with the wrong people (but i'm not one of those, just telling you...)


----------



## Jolan (Dec 1, 2010)

I choose you, Gay Little Cat Boy-mon!


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 1, 2010)

Jolan said:
			
		

> I choose you, Gay Little Cat Boy-mon!


Do I have any moves?


----------



## JackDeeEss (Dec 1, 2010)

Yeah.
your moves:
Being a [censored].
Complain
Leave
Come back again, more idiotic that ever.
Just sayin'.


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 1, 2010)

JackDeeEss said:
			
		

> Yeah.
> your moves:
> Being a [censored].
> Complain
> ...



...shall I blast him, your adorableness?


----------



## Paarish (Dec 1, 2010)

JackDeeEss said:
			
		

> Yeah.
> your moves:
> Being a [censored].
> Complain
> ...



Don't make catboy angry... you won't like him when he's angry



Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 1, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Don't make catboy angry... you won't like him when he's angry
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Don't worry guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 His ignorance is of no pains to me


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 1, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww... I wanted to blast him...


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 1, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You may do as you want


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 1, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



8D

Thank you, your cuteness.

*opens fire*


----------



## Jolan (Dec 1, 2010)

Cat Boy, use Quick Attack, followed by Pounce and finish him off with Buttsecks!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 1, 2010)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> tigris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes. they were scarred. oh,nope. i was wearing heavily tinted sunglasses


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 1, 2010)

tigris said:
			
		

> CarbonX13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't talk about bedroom buddy like that


----------



## Narayan (Dec 3, 2010)

the bunker looks dirty, ravaged and deserted. someone should clean up and fix the holes


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 3, 2010)

Indeed, we need a cleaner!


----------



## gameboy13 (Dec 3, 2010)

The cleaning crew is here!


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 3, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> The cleaning crew is here!


Well why are they just standing there and not cleaning?


----------



## Paarish (Dec 3, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> The cleaning crew is here!



They're smiling really creepily..


















make them stop


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 3, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better?


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 3, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Paarish (Dec 3, 2010)

Now clean up the furry stool in the corner!


----------



## gameboy13 (Dec 3, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Now clean up the furry stool in the corner!


DON'T TOUCH MY STOOL.


----------



## Paarish (Dec 3, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 But it's attracting rodents

oh wait


----------



## gameboy13 (Dec 3, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> gameboy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I left it there so the Cat Boy could chase the mice it attracts.


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 3, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TARGET PRACTICE!!! 8D


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 3, 2010)

*i have a new cleaning crew head manager*


----------



## gameboy13 (Dec 3, 2010)

tigris said:
			
		

> *i have a new cleaning crew head manager*


Fix'd.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 3, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> tigris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you know he's our HEAD CLEANING CREW MANAGER?


----------



## gameboy13 (Dec 3, 2010)

tigris said:
			
		

> gameboy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 3, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not going near stool mice


----------



## Paarish (Dec 3, 2010)

then why don't u play with this ball of yarn?


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 3, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> then why don't u play with this ball of yarn?


^O.O^
YARN!!!! -attacks yarn ball-


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 3, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*grabs other end and tugs gently but firmly* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cats are fun, but I think I prefer Cat Boy in this case...


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 3, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-bat at it-
Yarn~~~
Someone clean the damn bunker~~


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 3, 2010)

*leaves yarn, begins cleaning*


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 3, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> *leaves yarn, begins cleaning*


You don't have to clean, we have cleaners, did you not see them?


----------



## CarbonX13 (Dec 3, 2010)

Thought we should call him in as well.


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 3, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw 'em, but someone cut off their heads and replaced them with other things...


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 3, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look better now


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 3, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True...


*grabs end of ball of yarn and runs*


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 3, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> True...
> 
> 
> *grabs end of ball of yarn and runs*


-chases after- My yarn my yarn my yarn >.


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 3, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cat Boy is cute when his brain shuts off. :3

*stops suddenly*


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 3, 2010)

-stops and watches-


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 4, 2010)

*swings yarn back and forth*

You are getting very sleepy...


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 4, 2010)

Hypnoses really doesn't work on me...although it does perk my interest to wonder how you were expecting that to work.


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 4, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Hypnoses really doesn't work on me...although it does perk my interest to wonder how you were expecting that to work.



*thinking*(...he can't even spell it, so of course it won't work...)

(...hmm...)

(...aha.)

GET THE YARN, BOY!

(opens door to a room full of yarn)

In case anyone is wondering, I made this room in case Cat Boy should ever be posessed/turn on us... It works well, don't you think?


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm on to you and don't worry I worry this room shall be mine by the end of the day!


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 4, 2010)

(Throws yarn into room)

Fetch.


----------



## Maplemage (Dec 4, 2010)

Its funny how every post is cat boy then warrior522 then catboy and etc, BUT I HAVE BROKEN IT =D

Edit:Wow and after this post catboy changed his avatar.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 4, 2010)

tails100 said:
			
		

> Its funny how every post is cat boy then warrior522 then catboy and etc, BUT I HAVE BROKEN IT =D
> 
> Edit:Wow and after this post catboy changed his avatar.


I will not fetch!
Also I changed it along time ago


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 4, 2010)

No fetch?

Alright then...

You want a cheeseburger?


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 4, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> No fetch?
> 
> Alright then...
> 
> You want a cheeseburger?


I prefer corndogs really


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 4, 2010)

B3

*retrieves corn dog*


----------



## gameboy13 (Dec 4, 2010)

I'll take the cheeseburger.


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 4, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> I'll take the cheeseburger.



*hands GB13 the cheeseburger*


----------



## gameboy13 (Dec 4, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> gameboy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMNOMNOM

There was a lack of bacon, but it was delicious!


----------



## Sephxus (Dec 4, 2010)

The Cat Boy had his fun.  Can we destroy the EOF Bunker now?


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Dec 4, 2010)

Sephxus said:
			
		

> The Cat Boy had his fun.  Can we destroy the EOF Bunker now?


DESTROY the EoF Bunker!!!


----------



## Narayan (Dec 4, 2010)

Totoy_Kamote said:
			
		

> Sephxus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



let's wait 'till new year, so we can mix the budget for the explosives to use to destroy the bunker and the fireworks for new year.


----------



## Paarish (Dec 4, 2010)

Back u scum! *Sprays Sephxus, Totoy and game01 with water* Leave our bunker alone!


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 4, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Back u scum! *Sprays Sephxus, Totoy and game01 with water* Leave our bunker alone!



*blasts with Pingas Cannon*


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 4, 2010)

Totoy_Kamote said:
			
		

> Sephxus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know why, but I don't like you, get out of my bunker.


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 4, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Totoy_Kamote said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*tosses yarn ball*

As for you two...

*blasts out of bunker with cannon*

I haz a big pingas.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 4, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are not destroying the Bunker >.< This bunker still has importance!


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 5, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's why I blasted 'em.


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Dec 5, 2010)

you can't blast me out here! i will destroy the BUNKER!!!! *evil laugh*


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 5, 2010)

Totoy_Kamote said:
			
		

> you can't blast me out here! i will destroy the BUNKER!!!! *evil laugh*


May more powerful people have tried and failed in the past. Just quit well you are still ahead.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 5, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Totoy_Kamote said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shh, the mods are still about.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 5, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But he's no mod


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 5, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 YARN BALLZ Kirby


----------



## Sephxus (Dec 5, 2010)

I have a problem and I wish someone will be able to help me.  For some reason I can't play the new pokemon game. I tried everything! I tried powering my ds on and off, but still no luck.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I even took the cart out and put it back in several times.  Can anybody help me?  I hope this is the right section to post this because I also LOVE p0k3m0ns!

...And So It Begins!  The END of the EoF Bunker.


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 5, 2010)

tigris said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*blasts Jet*

NO YARN KIRBY! BLASPHEMER!!!


----------



## Paarish (Dec 5, 2010)

Sephxus said:
			
		

> I have a problem and I wish someone will be able to help me.  For some reason I can't play the new pokemon game. I tried everything! I tried powering my ds on and off, but still no luck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 How did you get in!? *looks outside and inspects*

ok! Who gave alcohol to the agumons!?


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 6, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Sephxus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fear not of the virus that comes in. They have no power and only gain their power when you give it to them. Just pretend they are not there and they shall vanish!


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 6, 2010)

*ding* *dong* hello? can someone please let me in? It's getting kinda urgent now.... I had about 50 poken00bs on my tail and they were closing in on me with their yellow skin and spikey tails, saying something about thunderbolts.... (which btw doesn't even make sense as you can't get bolts of thunder, just lightening).

EDIT: I also have some fake pokemon games which apparently don't come out untill 2012, so the poken00bs will have to fight with each other to get them, don't worry ill bring the popcorn so we can watch them send each other to the nearest pokecenters...


----------



## CarbonX13 (Dec 7, 2010)

Wizzerzak said:
			
		

> *ding* *dong* hello? can someone please let me in? It's getting kinda urgent now.... I had about 50 poken00bs on my tail and they were closing in on me with their yellow skin and spikey tails, saying something about thunderbolts.... (which btw doesn't even make sense as you can't get bolts of thunder, just lightening).
> 
> EDIT: I also have some fake pokemon games which apparently don't come out untill 2012, so the poken00bs will have to fight with each other to get them, don't worry ill bring the popcorn so we can watch them send each other to the nearest pokecenters...


Run away, ditch the games in the woods, and come back when the pokenoobs aren't following you... Or we could just use that sentry gun, we haven't gave it a run in a while.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 7, 2010)

Wizzerzak said:
			
		

> *ding* *dong* hello? can someone please let me in? It's getting kinda urgent now.... I had about 50 poken00bs on my tail and they were closing in on me with their yellow skin and spikey tails, saying something about thunderbolts.... (which btw doesn't even make sense as you can't get bolts of thunder, just lightening).
> 
> EDIT: I also have some fake pokemon games which apparently don't come out untill 2012, so the poken00bs will have to fight with each other to get them, don't worry ill bring the popcorn so we can watch them send each other to the nearest pokecenters...


Don't worry they can't get passed our system. it shocks them before they even get close


----------



## Sephxus (Dec 7, 2010)

Come on CarbonX13, 30084pm.  This could be *our *bunker.  Let's rebel against the Cat Boy and end his reign of terror.

...and begin mine!


----------



## Narayan (Dec 7, 2010)

a rebel uprising! i think it would be best to side with the cat boy.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Dec 7, 2010)

Sephxus said:
			
		

> Come on CarbonX13, 30084pm.  This could be *our *bunker.  Let's rebel against the Cat Boy and end his reign of terror.
> 
> ...and begin mine!


I'm not that easily convinced.


----------



## Sephxus (Dec 7, 2010)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> Sephxus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Conformist.  I thought you were on my side.


----------



## Narayan (Dec 7, 2010)

Sephxus said:
			
		

> CarbonX13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler







i'm a spy!


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 7, 2010)

And what shall I do in this battle situation? Why, do the only thing that makes sense, of course.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 7, 2010)

To those who think they can just up rise against The Cat Boy and those who lack a since of justice have no idea the world of pain they shall be in. I rule The Angry Bear Cavalry and I rule over Pyramid Head with a gun. I have the power and I own the Bunker. To those who don't accept that, you are welcome to leave this bunker and face the rough nature of the outside world and deal with the Pokenoobs on their own!


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 7, 2010)

i got them off my tail using cannon foddr's wonderwaffe... they really are like zombies...


----------



## Dangy (Dec 7, 2010)

-knocks on door.-

Can I come in? :3


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 7, 2010)

Guys! Shhh! It's Dangy. 
Pretend like we're not here.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 7, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Guys! Shhh! It's Dangy.
> Pretend like we're not here.


I heard you!
I have cat ears you know >.


----------



## Sephxus (Dec 7, 2010)

Don't worry Dangy.  Soon you'll be welcomed, and we will provide shelter to everyone, except poke-fans.  Don't be mistaken the bunker will continue to serve its primary purpose, and I'll assure to provide the most expensive equipment for it.  

Here's just a quote:





			
				A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> ... I rule The Angry Bear Cavalry and I rule over Pyramid Head with a gun. I have the power and I own the Bunker...


Don't you think it is enough ruling.  With great power comes great responsibility and the Cat Boy has blatantly abused his power for his own evil purposes.  It is time for the common people to rise up against this evil threat and set up a _*just *_democracy for the people. 



Spoiler



Ruled solely by me of course.



We need a new leader not just another evil ruler. 


Spoiler: Futher Proof of Evil












Eventually, the Official Bunker Take-Down Operation meeting will be set. 


Spoiler: Door Sign










Don't worry it will be a safe meeting.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 7, 2010)

I called in the new men




These men shall not tolerate such a threat against our great way of life and shall follow my orders. The average man has power, but I am the one who found and shall be the one to own this bunker till the day we fail. Which shall not be soon!


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 7, 2010)

...something tells me we are being plotted against...


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 8, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> ...something tells me we are being plotted against...


You know what, they may try, but I still have ownership of this Bunker!


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 8, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*locks and loads*

And I hereby affirm my loyalty to you, your adorableness. Let them come; I will destroy them. B3


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 8, 2010)

ANTHROPOMORHIC DAY TOMORROW!!
SPREAD THE WORD​


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 8, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My good man, there is no need to take up arms my friend. Our men can handle this. Well unless you want to take up arms


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 8, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



B3


----------



## Narayan (Dec 9, 2010)

your new men has their eyes cover, how can they hit us? 

haha this means we have a high chance to win.
Angry Bear Cavalry? i have enlisted daria's(Rune Factory 3) help, and with her casting rainbow they turned into this





as for the Pyramid Head with a Gun, i have not yet devised a plan, maybe our leader can think of something...


----------



## JackDeeEss (Dec 9, 2010)

Take off his pyramid mask and slap him with a fish.
Job done.


----------



## Narayan (Dec 9, 2010)

JackDeeEss said:
			
		

> Take off his pyramid mask and slap him with a fish.
> Job done.



good idea, i assume you're joining us?


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 9, 2010)

a certain song comes to mind:


Spoiler



At 18 seconds point



EDIT, then again, another Beatles song comes to mind:


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 9, 2010)

Wizzerzak said:
			
		

> a certain song comes to mind:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Micheal Jackson and John Lennon?


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 10, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> Wizzerzak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, no it's his wife, Yoko Ono.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 10, 2010)

Wizzerzak said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trollface?


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 10, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Wizzerzak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No.



Spoiler


----------



## JackDeeEss (Dec 10, 2010)

game01 said:
			
		

> JackDeeEss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heck no.
I hate the Cat Boy.
try to send the Angry Bear Cavelry on me and I'll use magic to turn them into the fluffy pet group >


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 10, 2010)

JackDeeEss said:
			
		

> game01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I hate you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Get out of my bunker,


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 10, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> JackDeeEss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May I blast him, your softness?


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 10, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aye, take him out


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 10, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...yar.

FALCUUN... 

*PAWNTCH!!!*


----------



## JackDeeEss (Dec 10, 2010)

What was that, a Poke?
Gotta try harder.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 10, 2010)

My Bunker in disarray and sadly seems to be falling apart, the men who are still dedicated to me, I beleive it is time for a refresher


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 10, 2010)

*enters*
hi guys!! Back from Sainsburys and the Furry Shop! You'll never guess what I got!! A new TV! and something else.


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 10, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> My Bunker in disarray and sadly seems to be falling apart, the men who are still dedicated to me, I beleive it is time for a refresher



Define.

Oh, welcome back, Tigris. Take a look at what I built you.

*9 ft tall battle suit; heavily armed*

I call it the Dark Cross (points if you get the reference). It fires PINGAS fluid as ammo for the cannons, just so you know what to refill it with...


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 11, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We must rid our bunker of the haters


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 11, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glooorius.

FOR THE suprise buttsecks BUNKER!!!


----------



## CarbonX13 (Dec 11, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> FOR THE suprise buttsecks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 11, 2010)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 11, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> CarbonX13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



B3


----------



## Narayan (Dec 11, 2010)

JackDeeEss said:
			
		

> game01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm not with the cat boy, currently i'm with the rebel group for now.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 11, 2010)

game01 said:
			
		

> JackDeeEss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And your rebel group has already been taken care of, now out of my bunker, you are no longer welcome here


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 11, 2010)

I won't encase the bunker in a temporal prison just yet...


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 11, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kewl!! That surprise i bought was a waterbed


----------



## Paarish (Dec 11, 2010)

wtf is going on?
Status update please


----------



## joshbean39 (Dec 11, 2010)

heres what the jail cells look like


----------



## Sephxus (Dec 11, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> And your rebel group has already been taken care of, now out of my bunker, you are no longer welcome here


Says you!
Freeze!





This is a mutiny. 


Spoiler: Reason



Failure to prevent a mutiny.



Throw him in the brig.


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 11, 2010)

tigris said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Also, you fail at guessing...


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 11, 2010)

Sephxus said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not a kitten


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 12, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Sephxus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*tosses yarn*

You were saying?


----------



## mameks (Dec 12, 2010)

WTF IS HAPPENING IN HERE????????




Bollocks, I missed a square bracket >.>


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 12, 2010)

...I don't get it...


----------



## Sop (Dec 13, 2010)

*Destroy's the bunker with an attack chopper and noobs rush in*


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 13, 2010)

Sop said:
			
		

> *Destroy's the bunker with an attack chopper and noobs rush in*


*no scopes you and your noobs*


----------



## Jolan (Dec 13, 2010)

Good to go, sir.
*sends 4 marines to take over the Bunker and make it sufficiently prepared for possible attacks*


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 13, 2010)

Jolan said:
			
		

> Good to go, sir.
> *sends 4 marines to take over the Bunker and make it sufficiently prepared for possible attacks*


*sends out only one Solid Snake* That's all I need


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 13, 2010)

*Kills everyone except us EOF mods.*


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 13, 2010)

damn you pokenoobs! you stained my avatar!!!!


----------



## mameks (Dec 13, 2010)

It was already stained.


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 13, 2010)

tigris said:
			
		

> *Kills everyone except us EOF mods.*



I assume that'd be me, you and Cat Boy?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 14, 2010)

You forgot about me.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Dec 14, 2010)

What's that awful smell?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 14, 2010)

Get your nose out of my ass.


----------



## Narayan (Dec 14, 2010)

tigris said:
			
		

> *Kills everyone except us EOF mods.*



you missed me


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 14, 2010)

game01 said:
			
		

> tigris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kills you


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 14, 2010)

tigris said:
			
		

> game01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As a precaution, I shall take him from behind!

...what?


----------



## geoflcl (Dec 14, 2010)

What the--

What are you guys doing lounging about in the bunker? I had it all nice and tidied up for the US release of Pokemon Black and White! 

Someone even drank half of the Coke already.


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 15, 2010)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> What the--
> 
> What are you guys doing lounging about in the bunker? I had it all nice and tidied up for the US release of Pokemon Black and White!
> 
> Someone even drank half of the Coke already.



_**BUUUUUUUUUUUUURP.**_


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm still here.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 15, 2010)

Is the bunker safe yet?


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 15, 2010)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> What the--
> 
> What are you guys doing lounging about in the bunker? I had it all nice and tidied up for the US release of Pokemon Black and White!
> 
> ...



thats a no then...


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 17, 2010)

That's AWESOME.


----------



## mameks (Dec 19, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> That's AWESOME.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Dec 20, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> That's AWESOME.



This


----------



## Raika (Dec 20, 2010)

Woah this is still alive? O_O


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 20, 2010)

It's stuck, so yes, it is.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 20, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

>


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 21, 2010)

Soo... It is almost time again...


----------



## mameks (Dec 21, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> Soo... It is almost time again...


LIEZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111111111ONEEONEONENENOENOEONENOENOENONENEO


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 21, 2010)

Um... Room for one more?


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 21, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Um... Room for one more?



Always, but...

We don't have anymore beds, so you'll have to bunk with someone...


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 21, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had an upgrade and an add on made onto the Bunker, we have plenty of beds and room!


----------



## monkat (Dec 21, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...Can I bunk with a random person anyway?


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 21, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go a head


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 21, 2010)

There's one free bunk left, and that's in the Nipple room


----------



## CarbonX13 (Dec 22, 2010)

tigris said:
			
		

> There's one free bunk left, and that's in the Nipple room


... Good thing I reserved mine already.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 22, 2010)

The nipple room is already reserved for me, guys. 
If you didn't notice, I'm adding a piercing to it.


----------



## Westside (Dec 22, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> The nipple room is already reserved for me, guys.
> If you didn't notice, I'm adding a piercing to it.


Can we get a sneak preview?


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 22, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> The nipple room is already reserved for me, guys.
> If you didn't notice, I'm adding a piercing to it.



We can has mod in bunker for inevitable flood?

We can haz.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 23, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We no speak americano


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 23, 2010)

tigris said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No habla espaniol, biatch. :3


----------



## CarbonX13 (Dec 25, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> tigris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


????????


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 25, 2010)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


buh


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 25, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Is this by any chance a StarCraft 2 reference?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 25, 2010)

Uno merry XMAS


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 26, 2010)

tigris said:
			
		

> Uno merry XMAS


What he said
Merry Late Christmas Bunker Mates!


----------



## monkat (Dec 27, 2010)

Whore whore whore!

Whore whore whore!

Merry Monkatmas, everyone!

Monkat The Super Awesome And Sexy Monkey King is here to distribute gifts! Mostly monkey poo!


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 27, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Whore whore whore!
> 
> Whore whore whore!
> 
> ...



Good, my Christmas present to the bunker needed ammo...

BEHOLD, THE "AWESOME SHIT SHOOTER!!!"

"That spells ass, dumpfuck."

Shaddap.


----------



## monkat (Dec 27, 2010)

HAHAHA POOP


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 27, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> HAHAHA POOP


No poop here >.


----------



## Jolan (Dec 27, 2010)

Well there is NOW!


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 27, 2010)

Jolan said:
			
		

> Well there is NOW!


You start and you will suffer


----------



## Jolan (Dec 27, 2010)

Too late, monkat went all over the rug.


----------



## monkat (Dec 27, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Jolan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...

SHUTUP!


----------



## Jolan (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm not cleaning that.


----------



## monkat (Dec 27, 2010)

CLEAN IT BITCH


----------



## Jolan (Dec 27, 2010)

AS YOUR MOM, I TELL YOU TO DO IT YOURSELF.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 27, 2010)

get ready cos Pokemon Black/White Coming to US March 6th!


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 27, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> get ready cos Pokemon Black/White Coming to US March 6th!



We know...


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 28, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Kwartel (Dec 28, 2010)

tigris said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*kidnaps Miyamoto mom so he'll won't install an AP*


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 28, 2010)

kwartel said:
			
		

> tigris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 30, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

>



That's epic.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 1, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## .Chris (Jan 1, 2011)

Bad boy, no bumping allowed.


----------



## Arithmatics (Jan 1, 2011)

Epic mario fail. Isn't he supposed to hit the block UNDER the mushroom? because I know that hitting the question mark will be more of a THUD than a BUMP (he hasn't gotten steroids yet so its not gonna smash)


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 1, 2011)

You can't really bump a sticky...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 1, 2011)

Arithmatics said:
			
		

> Epic mario fail. Isn't he supposed to hit the block UNDER the mushroom? because I know that hitting the question mark will be more of a THUD than a BUMP (he hasn't gotten steroids yet so its not gonna smash)


What are you talking about?


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 1, 2011)

Arithmatics said:
			
		

> Epic mario fail. Isn't he supposed to hit the block UNDER the mushroom? because I know that hitting the question mark will be more of a THUD than a BUMP (he hasn't gotten steroids yet so its not gonna smash)


What?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 1, 2011)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Arithmatics said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


0-o


----------



## mameks (Jan 1, 2011)

Arithmatics said:
			
		

> Epic mario fail. Isn't he supposed to hit the block UNDER the mushroom? because I know that hitting the question mark will be more of a THUD than a BUMP (he hasn't gotten steroids yet so its not gonna smash)


O.o
Wat?


----------



## Warrior522 (Jan 1, 2011)

Arithmatics said:
			
		

> Epic mario fail. Isn't he supposed to hit the block UNDER the mushroom? because I know that hitting the question mark will be more of a THUD than a BUMP (he hasn't gotten steroids yet so its not gonna smash)



For the love of all things gaming PLEASE SAY YOU ARE TROLLING...


----------



## Sop (Jan 3, 2011)

How many posts do you have to have to be in the bunker?*sarcasm*


----------



## Narayan (Jan 3, 2011)

i think anyone is welcome to the bunker except for noobs. but some noobs sneak up the back door, because someone forgot to close it. no it's not me, i was watching anime the whole time.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 3, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> i think anyone is welcome to the bunker except for noobs. but some noobs sneak up the back door, because someone forgot to close it. no it's not me, i was watching anime the whole time.



That's exactly what a noob would say. Arrest the noob, and throw him in a pokeball like the rest of them.


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 3, 2011)

I finally found the bunker!

Oh!

Finally, a place of safety!

Oh!

No more torrential downpour of n00bs! 

Oh!

Peace...


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 3, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> i think anyone is welcome to the bunker except for noobs. but some noobs sneak up the back door, because someone forgot to close it. no it's not me, i was watching anime the whole time.


I suspect that it was you who left that door open


----------



## Warrior522 (Jan 3, 2011)

Good news everyone! I have been overdosing on mecha anime, and can now say that I have finally perfected the bunker defenses. 

BEHOLD!!!

THE PINGAS GUNDAMS!

One for Cat Boy, one for ProtoKun, one for Shlong, one for Tigris, and one for me. They are equipped with Pingas cannons, giga drill breakers, and SHINING MIDDLE FINGERS!!!

...yup, I need to lay off the G Gundam...


----------



## iYoshi- (Jan 4, 2011)

*throws bombs at the bunker*


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 4, 2011)

iYoshi- said:
			
		

> *throws bombs at the bunker*


*throws your bomb back*


----------



## iYoshi- (Jan 4, 2011)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> iYoshi- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My master plan has failed, back to the drawing board.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jan 4, 2011)

*rings doorbell on bunker* HEY! IT'S ME!!!


----------



## Narayan (Jan 4, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> That's exactly what a noob would say. Arrest the noob, and throw him in a pokeball like the rest of them.
> 
> no, i'm not a noob. i took the noob detector test and it said i'm not a noob.
> 
> QUOTE(A Gay Little Cat Boy @ Jan 3 2011, 10:35 PM) I suspect that it was you who left that door open



no i didn't. i don't use the back door. i use the hidden door i dug in case of emergencies.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 4, 2011)

ineap09 said:
			
		

> I finally found the bunker!
> 
> Oh!
> 
> ...



The fact you didnt know where it was to begin with proves you are a n00b... GUARDS! Apprehend this man!


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 4, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> no i didn't. i don't use the back door. i use the hidden door i dug in case of emergencies.


----------



## monkat (Jan 4, 2011)

GIIIIIIIGAAA DORIIIIIRU BREAAAAKAAAAAAH


----------



## Warrior522 (Jan 4, 2011)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> game01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > no i didn't. i don't use the back door. i use the hidden door i dug in case of emergencies.



Well well well, a ducking shrub. What a suprise.


----------



## alidsl (Jan 4, 2011)

After 3 months of solid hentai watching I have returned with great news, there is a strange group of people who fight using their dicks.

Actually I was banned from my iPod for a few months


----------



## Warrior522 (Jan 5, 2011)

alidsl said:
			
		

> After 3 months of solid hentai watching I have returned with great news, there is a strange group of people who fight using their dicks.
> 
> Actually I was banned from my iPod for a few months



X3

Here ya go. (points at a 6th PINGAS gundam)


----------



## Jolan (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey guys, where do you keep your porn hidden in here? 
Under the bed? In the sofa? On top of the fridge?


----------



## Narayan (Jan 5, 2011)

Jolan said:
			
		

> Hey guys, where do you keep your porn hidden in here?
> Under the bed? In the sofa? On top of the fridge?


i'm still looking for it too. they keep it very well hidden.


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 6, 2011)

Someone unlock the door, I wanna get in, please? If you say no, I will teach the pokenoobs how to get in... =P


----------



## monkat (Jan 6, 2011)

Security has been breached and the bunker has proved ineffective.

GBAtemp had a server issue, and the bunker collapsed with it. Luckily, the issue was resolved, but what if it hadn't been?

Every single person who seeks shelter here would then become homeless, and possibly die of starvation due to their domesticated habits.

I'm sorry, cat boy, but I feel that something must be done.


----------



## Narayan (Jan 6, 2011)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> Someone unlock the door, I wanna get in, please? If you say no, I will teach the pokenoobs how to get in... =P


you don't have your keycard?


----------



## VentusVanitas (Jan 6, 2011)

I would like to join the war against Pokenoobs. Please provide me access to your sacred bunker and, together, GBATemp will fight back.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jan 6, 2011)

Someone ordered pizza?


----------



## Maplemage (Jan 6, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> Someone ordered pizza?


No :/


----------



## Sop (Jan 6, 2011)

Can we employ those Call of Duty Zombies, I've heard they're just to die for.. lol


----------



## Warrior522 (Jan 6, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> Security has been breached and the bunker has proved ineffective.
> 
> GBAtemp had a server issue, and the bunker collapsed with it. Luckily, the issue was resolved, but what if it hadn't been?



Backup bunker (aka GBAtemp2)


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jan 7, 2011)

Who the hell ordered this pizza?!?!


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 7, 2011)

That guy! *points towards a crowd*


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 7, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> That guy! *points towards a crowd*


Do you want him dead?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 7, 2011)

1. We did order pizza. Hawaiian style.
2. The porn is on the fridge.
3. Don't kill me. I ordered the pizza :3


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jan 7, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> 1. We did order pizza. Hawaiian style.
> 2. The porn is on the fridge.
> 3. Don't kill me. I ordered the pizza :3


*hands pizza*  
That will be $15.99.......

Can I come in teh bunker? I gots pizza connections?


----------



## Warrior522 (Jan 8, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> tigris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pizza, eh?

Do want.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 8, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> tigris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




U wantz monies fur itz? not a chance


----------



## alidsl (Jan 8, 2011)

We can't hire the zombies they aren't loyal

Also we need to put the backup on a free hosting site (like forummotion) to be used whenever we cannot reach the bunker, good idea?


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 8, 2011)

alidsl said:
			
		

> We can't hire the zombies they aren't loyal
> 
> Also we need to put the backup on a free hosting site (like forummotion) to be used whenever we cannot reach the bunker, good idea?


I already have zombies on the look out about 2 miles away from the bunker, they don't do much, which is why I keep them way over there


----------



## JackDeeEss (Jan 8, 2011)

Nearly on 100th page.
Shame no-one cares.


----------



## Kwartel (Jan 8, 2011)

OMGZ ALMOST 100!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111!1!!1!!!!!!!11!!!!11!!!1!!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 8, 2011)

WAOW I AM LUVING TEH INTERNETZ


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 8, 2011)

Great Scott! Both the Kingdom Hearts were dumped at the same time, batten down the hatches!


----------



## Warrior522 (Jan 8, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Great Scott! Both the Kingdom Hearts were dumped at the same time, batten down the hatches!



FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu....

(half a page later)

...uuuuuuUUUUUUUUUCK!!!!

Ok, I'm good.

*runs for his PINGAS Gundam*


----------



## Paarish (Jan 8, 2011)

*prepares Metal Gear Catboy*


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 8, 2011)

From the looks of the outside world, the game seems to be working fine and a million noobs aren't infesting the site, we are safe...for now


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 8, 2011)

Just wait for it.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 8, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Just wait for it.


We have waited for much too long.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 8, 2011)

Next post is page 100.
Also, I didn't realise you had your name shortened until now.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 8, 2011)

I am making my post be on the 100th page


----------



## Warrior522 (Jan 8, 2011)

Cheapshot.


----------



## alidsl (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 9, 2011)

Posting on 100th page.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 9, 2011)

wgroinsouebgowbgojblgosikbnolkjvsmxolcvknsrdifnlwanpfa;lnzflv.nz;vlbxncbljxcnvb


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 9, 2011)

OMFG RE:CODDED IS NOT TEH WURKEN ON DE R4 HITLER KUN SUMMUN PATCH EET?!


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 9, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> OMFG RE:CODDED IS NOT TEH WURKEN ON DE R4 HITLER KUN SUMMUN PATCH EET?!


Do you want to know how far a size 9 boot can fit up your ass?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 9, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> tigris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH NOEZ PL0X DONT DO THAT TO MEE ALL I WANT IS DE KEWL  R4 PATCHH :3


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 9, 2011)

You're trying too hard.


----------



## VentusVanitas (Jan 9, 2011)

100th Page!!

We can have my site as a backup. 

-snip-

I'm fearing 06/03/11


----------



## alidsl (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh noes we be diein bitchez


----------



## iYoshi- (Jan 9, 2011)

*upper decks the toilets*
MWAHAHAHA lets see you foil this master plan


----------



## alidsl (Jan 9, 2011)

Ok this thread is now shit open the time capsule to prevent this thread from happening


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 10, 2011)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Ok this thread is now shit open the time capsule to prevent this thread from happening


What?


----------



## Warrior522 (Jan 10, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> tigris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Speaking from experience, Cat Boy? :3


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 10, 2011)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Size 9, yes. Boot, no


----------



## monkat (Jan 10, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








....


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 10, 2011)

size 9 stilletoheel then?


----------



## Narayan (Jan 10, 2011)

what's size nine? i'm not familiar with your culture?


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 10, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> what's size nine? i'm not familiar with your culture?



Im hoping tehyre talking about shoesize but knowing AGLCB... it could mean something else


----------



## alidsl (Jan 10, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The time capsule will take us backto the time it was created, about when this thread was just starting up, if we use the capsule we can prevent this horror from happening


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 11, 2011)

I made that time capsule, remember?

It's still knocking around.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 11, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> I made that time capsule, remember?
> 
> It's still knocking around.


Oh that thing, where is it now?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 11, 2011)

It's stickied.


----------



## Schlupi (Jan 11, 2011)

HAI GAIZ DO YOU ALL KNOW WHEN TEH POKERMANS BLUCK IS CUMMING OUT ON DS THIS Yaer?


But really though, isn't this going to be hell AGAIN when It is released in the US in a couple of months?


----------



## Warrior522 (Jan 12, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> HAI GAIZ DO YOU ALL KNOW WHEN TEH POKERMANS BLUCK IS CUMMING OUT ON DS THIS Yaer?
> 
> 
> But really though, isn't this going to be hell AGAIN when It is released in the US in a couple of months?



Hell, yes.


----------



## Narayan (Jan 12, 2011)

well it's still a couple of months. we still got time to prepare the bunker. stock up more food, ammo, games, and porn.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 12, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> HAI GAIZ DO YOU ALL KNOW WHEN TEH POKERMANS BLUCK IS CUMMING OUT ON DS THIS Yaer?
> 
> 
> But really though, isn't this going to be hell AGAIN when It is released in the US in a couple of months?


It's going to be pure hell, which is why the Bunker must stand strong and be reapired before then


----------



## alidsl (Jan 12, 2011)

And we must have a backup, *bookmarks the shoutbox*


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 14, 2011)

No worries, we are fine, no need for a back up, thanks to my decoy!


----------



## Warrior522 (Jan 14, 2011)

Decoy? I hope it's more effective than the last one...


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 15, 2011)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> Decoy? I hope it's more effective than the last one...


*bursts from shadows* HAI THAR GUISE!


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> Decoy? I hope it's more effective than the last one...


No one knows where it is this time


----------



## Warrior522 (Jan 16, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_...including *US!*_


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 16, 2011)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You already know where it is


----------



## Sop (Jan 16, 2011)

I like cheese!


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 16, 2011)

Sop said:
			
		

> I like cheese!


No you don't


----------



## Sop (Jan 16, 2011)

Shut the monkat up!


----------



## Warrior522 (Jan 16, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...no, I don't.

unless you mean 2?


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 16, 2011)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's all in your head!


----------



## person66 (Jan 16, 2011)

I haven't visited this place in a while. Have you added anti-sop protection to the bunker yet?


----------



## Sop (Jan 16, 2011)

have you added SHUT THE MONKAT UP!! yet?


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jan 16, 2011)

person66 said:
			
		

> I haven't visited this place in a while. Have you added anti-sop protection to the bunker yet?


.....apparently not


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 16, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> person66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I vote for immediate actions against this so called entity named Sop

Attack plan Delta might be in order.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jan 16, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also vote for immediate action!

Initiate attack plan Delta!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## Warrior522 (Jan 16, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Destroy everything outside the bunker?


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 16, 2011)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Initiating attack plan Delta.

LET EM RIP!


----------



## Warrior522 (Jan 16, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_*GLORIOUS.*_ *83*

*opens up EVERY LONG RANGE WEAPON on his PINGAS Gundam*

_*FIRE!!!*_


----------



## Sop (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm still here!


----------



## alidsl (Jan 17, 2011)

Sop said:
			
		

> I'm still here!


Well then fuck off


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 18, 2011)

Sop said:
			
		

> I'm still here!


Not anymore. Now you are over there


----------



## Sop (Jan 18, 2011)

*Moves back here*


----------



## person66 (Jan 18, 2011)

*kicks over there*


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 18, 2011)

Sop, go call the cable company... the cable isnt working! Dont let them get off the hok easily.. keep calling untill it works!


...


There... that should keep him busy for about 3 weeks before he gets helped


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 18, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Sop, go call the cable company... the cable isnt working! Dont let them get off the hok easily.. keep calling untill it works!
> 
> 
> ...
> ...


But we don't use Cable...ah good idea. Yeah go call them


----------



## Narayan (Jan 19, 2011)

where's the infirmary?


----------



## Nujui (Jan 20, 2011)

So, what is this bunker really used for?


----------



## Warrior522 (Jan 20, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> So, what is this bunker really used for?



You'll find out in about a month...


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 20, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> So, what is this bunker really used for?


It's for defending the regular members against the hoards of Pokenoobs that infest the site during pokemon dumps.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 20, 2011)

I think we should have a real access point to who is allowed and who isnt >_>


----------



## Narayan (Jan 21, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> I think we should have a real access point to who is allowed and who isnt >_>



adding post-count requirement to read the EoF Bunker thread?


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 21, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Something like that
Have certain rights as EoF bunker poster so you can wield a localized banhammer ;O


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 21, 2011)

hi! *hammerbam*


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 21, 2011)

Fuck pokenoob!
http://gbatemp.net/t275652-duke-nukem-fore...-a-release-date
We now need this bunker to survive the apocalypse!


----------



## Nujui (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey am I allowed in?


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 21, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> Hey am I allowed in?


If you don't eat any of the bunker mates, of course!


----------



## monkat (Jan 22, 2011)

*WHAT DO YOU MEAN MONKAT IS BANNED!?*

You know what? Screw you guys. I'll go make my own bunker. With blackjack. And strippers.

You know what? Forget the bunker.


----------



## Narayan (Jan 22, 2011)

what kind of strippers? sample pic?


----------



## monkat (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## Narayan (Jan 22, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

>


uhh, female?


----------



## monkat (Jan 22, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> uhh, female?



What's that?


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 22, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> game01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Narayan (Jan 22, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> game01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## monkat (Jan 22, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOOH!

You're talking about those living sex dolls! Right, right!


----------



## Narayan (Jan 22, 2011)

yeah, they're the same right?


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jan 22, 2011)

Can we got some of them in the bunker?


----------



## Narayan (Jan 22, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> Can we got some of them in the bunker?



the sex dolls?


----------



## person66 (Jan 22, 2011)

What's the point of the bunker if the n00bs crash the server? There is no bunker in GBAtemp 2 (home of the :doublegrog: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Narayan (Jan 22, 2011)

i'm sure Costello already did something to prevent server crashes.


----------



## alidsl (Jan 22, 2011)

You can't prevent server crashes


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 22, 2011)

alidsl said:
			
		

> You can't prevent server crashes


Exactly

n00bs will always find a way


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 22, 2011)

person66 said:
			
		

> What's the point of the bunker if the n00bs crash the server? There is no bunker in GBAtemp 2 (home of the :doublegrog:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The point of this bunker is keep the regulars safe when the server is up. Plus GBAtemp one is better than 2


----------



## Nujui (Jan 23, 2011)

So, when are the wave of users suppose to come?


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 23, 2011)

March I believe


----------



## Ringo619 (Jan 23, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> March I believe



4th... March 4th


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 23, 2011)

Ringo619 said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea screw 12-12-2012... its all happening then ;(


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 23, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> So, when are the wave of users suppose to come?


During the night of March


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 23, 2011)

:3


----------



## Nujui (Jan 24, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> :3


Where do you get all those cute cat boy pictures?


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 24, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> tigris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yaoi hentai sites


----------



## person66 (Jan 24, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Ringo619 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's actually the 23 of December, not the 12th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But it still doesn't change the fact that we are all going to die on march 4th, unless this bunker is really strong enough to withstand the n00b flood.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 24, 2011)

person66 said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well Im workign on plans for reinforced concrete, with nanites. Auto turrets should also be added me thinks


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 24, 2011)

Also here is a pic of AGLCB in 20 years


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jan 24, 2011)

Ringo619 said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


god help us if it gets dumped early....again......


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 24, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Also here is a pic of AGLCB in 20 years


----------



## Narayan (Jan 25, 2011)

ineap09 said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Also here is a pic of AGLCB in 20 years



good thing 20 years will still be far away.


----------



## Warrior522 (Jan 26, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Sheaperd121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unsurprised Warrior is unsurprised.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 26, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> ineap09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't grow bears that awesome


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jan 27, 2011)

So ummm guys....can we use the bunker to protect us from all the Psp2 vs 3ds hate going on right now?


----------



## Warrior522 (Jan 27, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> So ummm guys....can we use the bunker to protect us from all the Psp2 vs 3ds hate going on right now?



Certainly.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jan 27, 2011)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh thank god....*orders pizza*


----------



## Cuelhu (Jan 27, 2011)

protect yourselves, the DSi was hacked.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jan 27, 2011)

Psp2 announced.....new wii hack...dsi finally softmodded...

This day is going to be hell


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 27, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> game01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can if you masturbate enough!


----------



## Narayan (Jan 28, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> Psp2 announced.....new wii hack...dsi finally softmodded...
> 
> This day is going to be hell



that's why you should repair and maintain the bunker regularly to avoid unexpected attacks.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 30, 2011)

With all the news, this is why the bunker shall stand strong as hell


----------



## person66 (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh hai, I left the large padlocked door in the front open because it was getting a little stuffy. Hope that's alright.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh noes I just blew up the door by mistake, lets build another one. *rollseyes*


----------



## Nujui (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey, is there any job I can do here?


----------



## Warrior522 (Jan 30, 2011)

3DS hackbitching 1 month and counting...


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 2, 2011)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> 3DS hackbitching 1 month and counting...


For that Im actually excited


----------



## Cuelhu (Feb 2, 2011)

Muslims everywhere! Run!


----------



## Warrior522 (Feb 2, 2011)

Cuelhu said:
			
		

> Muslims everywhere! Run!



X3


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 2, 2011)

is there a r4 gba emulator for r4 ???


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 3, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> Hey, is there any job I can do here?


Yes; me.


----------



## Warrior522 (Feb 4, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> Sheaperd121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You ran out of avatars, didn't you?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 4, 2011)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> tigris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... Yes! Waaahhh!! :'(


----------



## Warrior522 (Feb 5, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*pats*

Pm me, and i'll see if I can help you...


----------



## JakePsycho (Feb 5, 2011)

May i be joining? I'll bring...bagels  and ammo


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Cuelhu (Feb 5, 2011)

JakePsycho said:
			
		

> May i be joining? I'll bring...bagels  and ammo


of course! I'll share my bed with you.


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 5, 2011)

^


----------



## Cuelhu (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## JakePsycho (Feb 5, 2011)

Cuelhu said:
			
		

> JakePsycho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cuelhu (Feb 5, 2011)

JakePsycho said:
			
		

> Cuelhu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## The Catboy (Feb 5, 2011)

So everyone in the bunker? I am blowing up the decoy bunker soon


----------



## Cuelhu (Feb 5, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> So everyone in the bunker? I am blowing up the decoy bunker soon


ya, sir!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 5, 2011)

Urm, catboy, far be it from me to correct you but are you sure you wired up the right one?
I mean I would have sworn the decoy bunker was over th


----------



## Nujui (Feb 5, 2011)

Anything broken?


----------



## JakePsycho (Feb 5, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> Anything broken?



FUCKK. The Penis Cannon is Broken.


----------



## Cuelhu (Feb 6, 2011)

there are people trapped inside. We have to help them.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 6, 2011)

There should have been no one in the Decoy bunker, if there were people in the decoy, I am sorry, but they were most likely Pokenoobs I trapped in there along time ago...do pokenoobs need to eat?


----------



## Nujui (Feb 6, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> There should have been no one in the Decoy bunker, if there were people in the decoy, I am sorry, but they were most likely Pokenoobs I trapped in there along time ago...do pokenoobs need to eat?


As long as they are playing pokemon, they will survive. The light of the screen is like food to them.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 6, 2011)

Did the explosion just unhappen?


----------



## Cuelhu (Feb 6, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> There should have been no one in the Decoy bunker, if there were people in the decoy, I am sorry, but they were most likely Pokenoobs I trapped in there along time ago...do pokenoobs need to eat?


no, the real bunker exploded, not the decoy. I think we have a spy among us, a saboteur.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Feb 6, 2011)

Cuelhu said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright then...who wants to be the scapegoat?


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 6, 2011)

Cuelhu said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are in the real bunker. I know which one blew up


----------



## Cuelhu (Feb 6, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Cuelhu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vulpes was severely damaged by the explosion, he even closed this topic.. Wait, we were in the decoy one? Thank God I survived


----------



## croagunk.master (Feb 6, 2011)

Can I take shelter in the bunker? I'll get bodies of some pokenoobs who died waiting for black/white. They'll serve as scarecrows and will help scare live pokenoobs that try to break in.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 6, 2011)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> Can I take shelter in the bunker? I'll get bodies of some pokenoobs who died waiting for black/white. They'll serve as scarecrows and will help scare live pokenoobs that try to break in.


Sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Make sure you drag them to the New Decoy bunker, which I built far away from this one


----------



## croagunk.master (Feb 6, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> croagunk.master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, i'll do that but wont they just rot in there?


----------



## Fear Zoa (Feb 6, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> croagunk.master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where the hell do you get the money to finance these things


----------



## alphenor (Feb 7, 2011)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm...maybe, but we can always preserve them, right?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





==============
just got back ^^


----------



## Cuelhu (Feb 7, 2011)

alphenor said:
			
		

> croagunk.master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mummified scarecrows would be awesome.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 7, 2011)

Just so you guys know, the decoy bunker is made of pasteboard and scaffolding. 

Have a nice day!


----------



## Fudge (Feb 7, 2011)

Can we rename it to the EOF defense bunker?


----------



## Narayan (Feb 7, 2011)

can we destroy the bunker? why are you scared of pokenoobs anyway? what harm can they do?


----------



## croagunk.master (Feb 7, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> can we destroy the bunker? why are you scared of pokenoobs anyway? what harm can they do?



Global Warming is caused by pokenoobs...


----------



## Narayan (Feb 7, 2011)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> game01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



proof??


----------



## alphenor (Feb 7, 2011)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> game01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




exaggerated...

don't forget all of us were once one of them...


----------



## croagunk.master (Feb 7, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> croagunk.master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a bit complex but I'll try to explain. Two or three days before a pokemon game is released, pokenoobs queue up in front of shops. They don't move till they get their dirty hands on the game. Since they don't move, they don't poop. They take out all their gas(Carbon-dioxide) while standing in the queue, and it gets released into the air. Hence they cause global warming.


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 7, 2011)

has anyone got a copy of that r4 that walks and doesn't need patches?
i wanna play patchomon on it

gotta patch 'em all


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 8, 2011)

alphenor said:
			
		

> don't forget all of us were once one of them...


I wasn't.


----------



## alphenor (Feb 8, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> alphenor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh, c'mon...


----------



## Fear Zoa (Feb 8, 2011)

The bunker is to chaotic....Ill be on the EoF Zeppelin if anyone wants me


----------



## alphenor (Feb 8, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> has anyone got a copy of that r4 that walks and doesn't need patches?
> i wanna play *patchomon* on it
> 
> gotta patch 'em all





what is that?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 8, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> The bunker is to chaotic....Ill be on the EoF Zeppelin if anyone wants me



You mean that giant slow-moving thing with the target painted on it's side?


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 8, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> The bunker is to chaotic....Ill be on the EoF Zeppelin if anyone wants me


He shoots

*Zeppelin comes burning down*

HE SCORES


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 8, 2011)

ahem...


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 8, 2011)

alphenor said:
			
		

> Sausage Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you have to catch patches but some walk away


----------



## alphenor (Feb 9, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> alphenor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








?. . . . . . .


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 9, 2011)

alphenor said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was never a Pokénoob.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 9, 2011)

All pokenoobs in the bunker will be dead in 15 minutes unless they pack their shit and go into the new Pokenoob bunker I just built


----------



## croagunk.master (Feb 10, 2011)

GOTTA POKE 'EM ALL!

POKEMON!


----------



## monkat (Feb 10, 2011)

^
|
|
Uuuuh Who let this one in?


----------



## alphenor (Feb 10, 2011)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> GOTTA POKE 'EM ALL!
> 
> POKEMON!



aren't we hiding from them??
(POKING REQUIRES PHYSICAL PRESENCE, except on Facebook)


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 10, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> All pokenoobs in the bunker will be dead in 15 minutes unless they pack their shit and go into the new Pokenoob bunker I just built



The one that you...._just_....built?

Man this is such an insult to the people that actually build structures.

By now you would be waiting on the plumbing inspection before even forming up the walls.
By now your forming carpenters would be drinking coffee and talking about how to form up walls that not only curve around the perimeter, but also curve upward into a dome (the most difficult shape to make in wood and thus in concrete, unless you have plastic or fiber forms pre-made . It's not quite so difficult in steel, but even then making all the pieces bolt or tie up is difficult)
Once the form is built, and the steel inserted in the concrete cavity, you have to wait for 48 hours before the concrete is even close to being cured.

Man, no respect for builders these days.


----------



## Warrior522 (Feb 10, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And no respect for the poor bastards who wind up contracting the shitty ones...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 10, 2011)

It won't take a nuke to drop this new bunker. 
That's all I'm gonna say.


----------



## Ringo619 (Feb 10, 2011)

the pokemon noob raid  is over now its the 3ds raid  xD


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 10, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> ahem...


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 10, 2011)

BEYBLADE FTW


----------



## gameboy13 (Feb 10, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> BEYBLADE FTW


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 11, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> It won't take a nuke to drop this new bunker.
> That's all I'm gonna say.
> LESS YAPPIN' MORE ZAPPIN'


----------



## Warrior522 (Feb 12, 2011)

I hereby prohibit any and all things that go "Boom" from being used in this bunker. Doing so in the other one is fine. >B3


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 12, 2011)

gotta hide in here...
3ds flashcart questions are popping all up in every section


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 12, 2011)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> > BEYBLADE FTW


Digimon? T_T


----------



## The Pi (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't think I've been in this thread for 100 pages, so what's been going on?


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 12, 2011)

Invasion, explosions and the torture of pokemans... pretty regular stuff


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 12, 2011)

The Pi said:
			
		

> I don't think I've been in this thread for 100 pages, so what's been going on?


We are still the Bunker, I blew up the decoy bunker, built another decoy bunker filled with half-dead pokenoobs. Then I nuked Pokemon Black and White and now I am dominating all the pokenoobs with an iron fist of justice.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 15, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> The Pi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Avatar


----------



## Narayan (Feb 16, 2011)

i has pokevirus. give meh teh key to teh bunker, i shall take over!!


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks tigris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And that doesn't stop pokemon, it makes them stronger!


----------



## The Pi (Feb 16, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> The Pi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds good


----------



## Warrior522 (Feb 17, 2011)

We need a bunker theme song...


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 17, 2011)

^

i wanna be
the very best


----------



## alidsl (Feb 17, 2011)

Chips, glorious chips.

Search that on youtube


----------



## gameboy13 (Feb 18, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> i has pokevirus. give meh teh key to teh bunker, i shall take over!!


i has antipokevirus. you no get key to teh bunker, you shall not take over!!


----------



## Warrior522 (Feb 18, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> ^
> 
> i wanna be
> the very best



Like no one ever was...

Ahh, nonexistant memories...


----------



## Narayan (Feb 18, 2011)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> game01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what good is a key if i have the walk through walls cheat?


----------



## Raika (Feb 18, 2011)

Note: Manga is read from right to left, in case you didn't know... :3


----------



## alphenor (Feb 18, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> Note: Manga is read from right to left, in case you didn't know... :3



we'll if this is real then we would need more durable troops!


----------



## Sop (Feb 19, 2011)

Cool story bro.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 19, 2011)

Sop said:
			
		

> Cool story bro.


You are no allowed in Bunker


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 19, 2011)

Reeee-jected!


----------



## Sop (Feb 19, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 19, 2011)

Sop, this bunker is for serious and regular members of the Temp only. Only those who willing to fight for the Temp till the death and only those who are so willing to stand up against the evils of the Pokenoobs. You are not prepared for what this bunker holds and you will not be held in this shelter under the decree of The Catboy and the other leaders. You shall not pass!


----------



## Sop (Feb 19, 2011)

Why? I will stop trolling if I can be a member.. is there some kind of oath or test I can do?


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 19, 2011)

All you need to do is run through the mine field, then jump over the spike pits, finally you must have a peaceful conversion with The Angry Cavalry, who I just added a new members to who is simply known as The Bear with Chainsaw Arms!


----------



## geoflcl (Feb 19, 2011)

Sop said:
			
		

> Why? I will stop trolling if I can be a member.. is there some kind of oath or test I can do?



You can never even begin to understand the trials and strife of the Bunker Brotherhood. You wouldn't last a second in the battlefield, where the scorching heat of Ember can be felt behind your back, and the crippling backspray of Hydro Pump lashes into your face. You would buckle at the very sight of wild Charizards relentlessly piledriving through scores of innocent men, as the colossal army of Pigeots darken the sky with their sheer numbers. The deafening cries of Houndoom bring even the most stalwart of soldiers to tears. And just when you think the relentless, battering scores of Nidoran have began to thin, you glance wearily at the horizon, only to see a towering, immeasurable force of Missingno rushing mercilessly to the front line.

There is nothing you can to to comprehend the pain we have known. Nothing.


----------



## monkat (Feb 19, 2011)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> Sop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 dude...


----------



## Sop (Feb 19, 2011)

I know all about endless hoardes I've experienced a few zombie pokenoob massacres in my time.


----------



## Narayan (Feb 19, 2011)

Sop said:
			
		

> I know all about endless hoardes I've experienced a few zombie pokenoob massacres in my time.


this is a war here son. a few massacres is nothing compared to what you'll face.

now i forgot what i was actually gonna post.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 19, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> geoflcl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have seen nothing, till you've a Missingno rip a man in half and drink his blood! I didn't even know they could drink till that day


----------



## Warrior522 (Feb 19, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> geoflcl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[/final battle for "Real" Pokemon movie]


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 20, 2011)

Sop said:
			
		

> I know all about endless hoardes I've experienced a few zombie pokenoob massacres in my time.


Quite aptly, you were on the zombie side.
With their brains not in full working order...


----------



## Warrior522 (Feb 20, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Sop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mah Boi, you have been served. B3


----------



## monkat (Feb 20, 2011)

Diglett! Use dig!


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 20, 2011)

dig


----------



## person66 (Feb 21, 2011)

pig


----------



## Warrior522 (Feb 21, 2011)

person66 said:
			
		

> pi*n*g*as*



Fixed.


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 21, 2011)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> person66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saus'd


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 21, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Sop'd


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 21, 2011)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chyyran (Feb 21, 2011)

Black and White will be released in 10 days.
Reinforce the Walls, restock the mess halls, MAN THE GUNS!


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 22, 2011)

Everyone gather round!
In a short period of time we shall be in Hell once again. Pokemon Black and White are soon to be released and then will be dumped. As always the Internet (mostly the Temp) shall be stormed with waves of Pokenoobs. Tonight we shall prepare ourselves and show the Temp what this Bunker is all about! Tonight we shall start our training once again and we shall start fighting back these waves of Pokenoobs, we must also prepare for Radiant Historia. The game may not be Pokemon, but like last time, it's purely practice.

Now my men, we shall see the darkness once again...we shall see the walls of the Temp come crashing down and we shall see blood once again. There will be so many lost and there will be so many beaten down in this battle, but we can't let this win! We won the last war and we took back our Temp! We brought down the hordes of noobs that swarmed the Temp and we can do it again, but in this state we shall lose. My men open your eyes and look around, we have grown weak and fat, we are lazy. Stand up! Tonight we train! Tonight we shall prepare! Be prepared my men, this will be the battle of a life time. And if we don't make it through it, then we shall die fighting! Who's with me?!?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 22, 2011)

Official Statement from GBAtemp Civil Defense
Current DefCon: 3

The GBAtemp Civil Defense would like all citizens to be aware that NDS forcasts show a probable landfall of an approaching _mucho niños_ front within the next 24 to 48 hours.
Be prepared to experience high levels of ROM requests, not only in the NDS community but also in others as _mucho niños_ fronts are well known to spread to server-wide proportions. 
Civil Defense suggest that all those with delicate health seek shelter in the nearest secure bunker.
For most citizens this means proceeding in a calm and orderly fashion to the EoF. 
For staff members: Run madly while flailing your arms,  into the porn subforum. 

Postcounts of three per second are not uncommon during a _mucho niños_ flood, and at times connectivity to GBAtemp might be lessened. Those who see the inevitable ROM links and requests are asked to call the location in to their local Civil Defense Officers. (namely Vulpes Abnocto and TrolleyDave)
We advise you to avoid reply to these ROM-ments to keep from being dragged away by rushing postcounts. Fast moving threads have notoriously high undertow. 
The projected _mucho niños_ flood is expected to be a lesser version of last year's "baka-mon" flood, lasting for a number of months. 
Be Advised: a _mucho niños_ crisis Does NOT give citizens the right to act in a vigilantic manner. 
You are not to begin trolling in threads simply because of the extreme numbers of newcomers.

Good luck, and stay safe.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 22, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I changed the main post to have this included as well


----------



## Warrior522 (Feb 22, 2011)

COME AT ME, POKENOOBS!!!

*scrambles for assault mech*


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 22, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> Sausage Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH GOD FOR CRYING OUT LOUD DID YOU REALLY HAVE TO DO THAT OH MY FUCKING GOD ITS HORRIBLE


----------



## sergster1 (Feb 22, 2011)

*chuckles* You kids and your EOF Bunker 2i HA! I laugh at you! Meanwhile ill be chillin in my classy LIMITED EDITION SUPER EOF Bunker DS2! (the DS stands of DAAAAAMN SONNN which is what you will all be saying in regards to it) The second dem roms come out im retreating to my bunker and chillin being all classy and crud with my GBATEMP branded items. COME AT ME SON! BWAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 22, 2011)

sergster1 said:
			
		

> *chuckles* You kids and your EOF Bunker 2i HA! I laugh at you! Meanwhile ill be chillin in my classy LIMITED EDITION SUPER EOF Bunker DS2! (the DS stands of DAAAAAMN SONNN which is what you will all be saying in regards to it) The second dem roms come out im retreating to my bunker and chillin being all classy and crud with my GBATEMP branded items. COME AT ME SON! BWAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Warrior522 (Feb 23, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> sergster1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > *chuckles* You kids and your EOF Bunker 2i HA! I laugh at you! Meanwhile ill be chillin in my classy LIMITED EDITION SUPER EOF Bunker DS2! (the DS stands of DAAAAAMN SONNN which is what you will all be saying in regards to it) The second dem roms come out im retreating to my bunker and chillin being all classy and crud with my GBATEMP branded items. COME AT ME SON! BWAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Fear Zoa (Feb 23, 2011)

The storm ....it grows closer....ARE WE PREPARED FOR SUCH MADNESS!?!?!?!!?


----------



## Elvarg (Feb 23, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> The storm ....it grows closer....ARE WE PREPARED FOR SUCH MADNESS!?!?!?!!?



here what i say to the storm


----------



## Fear Zoa (Feb 23, 2011)

Elvarg said:
			
		

> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BUT YOUR ONLY ONE MAN!!!

We need a cloning machine....or more men.......or monkats nipples....


----------



## Narayan (Feb 23, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> Elvarg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whilst searching the basement i found an old map of the bunker. and i think there's a cloning vat in here, but it's guarded by 10 cerberuses, 50 cyclopses and 300 pokenoobs that was left from the previous attacks. 

so who will volunteer?


----------



## Elvarg (Feb 23, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sergster1 (Feb 24, 2011)

*chuckles* You poor naive fools


----------



## chyyran (Feb 24, 2011)

Sir, Is that a traitor we have here? Or an Infiltrator? We cannot have those when preparing for the great war!


----------



## sergster1 (Feb 24, 2011)

Something tells me that we ought to prepare the bunker for not only pokenoobs but nintenoobs whoare gonna be flooding the site saying Wi11 m4h f145hk4r7 w0rk 0n 7h3 3DEEE ESSSS?????!?!?!?!111oneone111eleven!!!!!oneexclamationpoint


----------



## Fear Zoa (Feb 24, 2011)

sergster1 said:
			
		

> Something tells me that we ought to prepare the bunker for not only pokenoobs but nintenoobs whoare gonna be flooding the site saying Wi11 m4h f145hk4r7 w0rk 0n 7h3 3DEEE ESSSS?????!?!?!?!111oneone111eleven!!!!!oneexclamationpoint


If anyone asks...we should all just say the original r4 works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





So how is getting to the cloning machine going? 
And do we have enough food in the bunker?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 24, 2011)

And so it was foretold, the second coming of the Impatient Ones was at hand. 
The Impatient Ones would come in parallel with the second coming of the artifacts of Black and White.
The incessant chantings of the Impatient Ones are said to be enough to drive a man insane in mere days. 
Be wary my children, for no mere bunker will hold off the horde. 
But, fear not, for there is hope. 
There are also tales of fierce Warriors from the hidden temple of Mod. They will come to your aid, and you may aid in them also! An artifact that until now lay dormant aptly named the Button of Report will summon a Warrior of Mod to your side to battle the Impatient Ones.
Stay vigilant, my children.


----------



## monkat (Feb 24, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> Elvarg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's alright.

I'm here.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Feb 24, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YAY!! We're not screwed! .......or at least...we are slightly less screwed.....


----------



## monkat (Feb 24, 2011)

Gather around, fellow tempers.

The day of reckoning is soon to arrive. This is the first release of a new generation of games that this bunker has been through. The flood of D/P/Pt Pokenoobs brought upon us the need for this bunker, and it has defended us against the minor onslaught brought upon us by HG/SS. Now, it is time to test our resilience.

I cannot say that this will be a battle without casualties. Many of us may not come back to the warm embrace that we have become accustomed to. Hell, this may be the last stand for our little shack. 

But damn it, in around 20 days, it will be *our* day. This is a day that the noobs will forget, win or lose. But no matter the outcome, this will be a day remembered for generations for us. To them, this is nothing but a fleeting whim. To us, this is *everything*.

Look to your neighbor. On them, you will rely, and them upon you. We share each other's lives in our hands. We may be knocked on the ground, we may have our faces in the mud, we might be face-to-face with defeat, but it's from there that we must grab victory. Together, we will not fall. Together, relying on one another, we will always find the strength to get back up.

In every man's life, he is tasked with doing the impossible. For us, that day is coming. And, damn it, we have no choice but to do it. For the future of GBAtemp, for the generations that will come beyond our own, we will fight. And we will win.


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 24, 2011)

I has SuperBunker EOFTWO. I can play ABG. games nao. nao. nao. nao.
oh noes

the patch doesn't walk.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 24, 2011)

Also someone finished the waffles.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 24, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Also someone finished the waffles.


WHAT!?!??! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Everyone out of the Bunker now till someone repays me with more Waffles! Or beef jerky.


----------



## Nujui (Feb 24, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will these do?


----------



## Berthenk (Feb 24, 2011)

I've begun preparations. Using a mob trap, and some hypnosis techniques I've learned from my great-great-great-grandma, I was able to force 1337 creepers under our command!


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 24, 2011)

I have my waffles, everyone is allowed back into the Bunker


----------



## Fear Zoa (Feb 24, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> I have my waffles, everyone is allowed back into the Bunker


GOOD!...its really cold outside......*walks inside* .....okay its cold inside too...WHERE THERMOSTAT?!?!?!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 24, 2011)

I think someone confused "thermostat" with "thermonuclear device" again.
It's glowing.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Feb 24, 2011)

...Will it make me warm? I'm willing to try anything at this point!


----------



## Narayan (Feb 25, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> ...Will it make me warm? I'm willing to try anything at this point!


yes. try it. nao.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Feb 25, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did.... unfortunately It gave me radiation sickness...which surprisingly didn't manage to do much besides lower some of my S.P.E.C.I.A.L. stats....anyone got some rad x or rad away?


----------



## Narayan (Feb 25, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> game01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just go straight this hall then turn left after the first right window, continue going down the stairs until you see a door. don't open it. walk to the left and you will see another door, don't open it also, continue walking and you'll see 3 doors, open the pink one. it's an elevator. go to B26 there should be a door to the right, enter that door and you'll see 5 chests. i forgot which one has it but it should be there.


----------



## sergster1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> I has SuperBunker EOFTWO. I can play ABG. games nao. nao. nao. nao.
> oh noes
> 
> the patch doesn't walk.



Way to butcher my joke just sayin /o (jk  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## monkat (Feb 25, 2011)

I have a zit on my nose and it hurts.


----------



## sergster1 (Feb 25, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> I have a zit on my nose and it hurts.



Blast it with the phallic cannon and it should disappear |:


----------



## alidsl (Feb 25, 2011)

Lolfail


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 25, 2011)

Who's failing in my Bunker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This Bunker is for winners and those who are willing to fight in this war. If you are fail, please either leave or stay for support! The Temp needs as many winners as we can get!


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 25, 2011)

lol http://gbatemp.net/uploads//av-265975.pngh...//av-265975.png


----------



## alidsl (Feb 25, 2011)

I will continue to fight a wor that we are garunteed to lose


----------



## Fear Zoa (Feb 25, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> I have a zit on my nose and it hurts.


Fix it with radiation! we seem to have plenty around here!


----------



## VentusVanitas (Feb 26, 2011)

Get ready people, only 5 days till hell breaks loose. Must play lots of Minecraft in the downtime.

Join Minecraft classic server FREEBUILD FOR FUN [BIG MAP]

My name is RikuCrafter, call me Riku.


----------



## Narayan (Feb 26, 2011)

Brace yourselves.


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 26, 2011)

fake & gay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



			
				VentusVanitas said:
			
		

> Get ready people, only 5 days till hell breaks loose. Must play lots of Minecraft in the downtime.
> 
> Join Minecraft classic server FREEBUILD FOR FUN [BIG MAP]
> 
> My name is RikuCrafter, call me Riku.


I know that server.
Lots of griefers.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Feb 27, 2011)

Are we ready for Ragnarök?


----------



## chyyran (Feb 27, 2011)

Geiger Counters for everyone!




Training my hardest for the great war right now while trying to juggle walmart shopping for more geiger counters.

http://www.videogamecountdown.com/Nintendo...--Black-Version
The time we have remaining till all hell breaks loose on the already bloodied fields of the land we all call GBAtemp
We must be ready in a week.


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 27, 2011)

wat?


----------



## sergster1 (Feb 27, 2011)

Here we go guys. Our time to shine has come again. In one week pokemon black and white will be officially released to the general public. We can expect slowdowns to the site massive redirects and 404 connection errors to our humble guardian gbaTemp. We will also see a massive increase of onetime members and countless threads asking IS DAH HAX OUT YETS?!?!?111?!?!?! exclamationpointoneoneeleven. Now i ask this of you. 

ARE
WE
READY?!?!?!?!

Get ready guys... TO YOUR BATTLE STATIONS! *mans the phallic cannon*


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 27, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> wat?


No


----------



## sergster1 (Feb 27, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Sausage Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I concur.


----------



## Warrior522 (Feb 27, 2011)

...goddammit. I'll be out of town on the 6th... FIGHT WELL, MY BROTHERS!!!


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 27, 2011)

sergster1 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with Catboy. However his last argument, "o", was a bit unclear.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Feb 27, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> sergster1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm lead to believe it was actually a Z sleeping next to a circle......which of course is a win


----------



## chyyran (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey Catboy, forecast is spelled wrong on the main post.
And it's DEFCON, with all capitals

BTW, the higher the DEFCON the lower the concern.

<img src="http://familysurvivalproducts.com/images/uploads/SKE2.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
Brought some supplies.

Stock up on this, everyone take some
It's PokeNoob repel, got it at Costco, got the jumbo pack



Spoiler: Kirkland Brand Non-Toxic PokeNoob Repel Jumbo Pack



<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />


----------



## Fear Zoa (Feb 28, 2011)

Someone help  me carry this into the bunker


----------



## chyyran (Feb 28, 2011)

Spray some Pokenoob repel on it first, Giant Pizzas attract pokenoobs (This is why I got the jumbo pack)
Don't worry, it's non-toxic <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/biggrin.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="biggrin.gif" />

Just in case, I got another pack
Feel Free to stock up.



Spoiler: Kirkland Brand Non-Toxic PokeNoob Repel Jumbo Pack



<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 28, 2011)

Now hear this, now hear this,
the first needless pokemon threads have been discovered and were quickly stifled by officers of GBAtemp Civil Defense.
Alert level is being raised to DEFCON 2
Remain vigilant, and stay safe.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Feb 28, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Now hear this, now hear this,
> the first needless pokemon threads have been discovered and were quickly stifled by officers of GBAtemp Civil Defense.
> Alert level is being raised to DefCon 2
> Remain vigilant, and stay safe.


We have less time then we expected then?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Goddamn pokenoobs....always firing prematurely


----------



## chyyran (Feb 28, 2011)

This isn't good...
Everyone, quickly buy all the PokeNoob Repel.. I only got enough Costco gift cards to buy one more.


Spoiler: Kirkland Brand Non-Toxic PokeNoob Repel Jumbo Pack



<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />



BTW, Vulpes, it's DEFCON not DefCon.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Feb 28, 2011)

Which reminds me...wheres the catboy....this is his bunker is it not?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 28, 2011)

I put the kitty out for the night. 
He's clawing at the door right now.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 28, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> Which reminds me...wheres the catboy....this is his bunker is it not?


Sorry about that, Vulpes Abnocto put me outside again for some odd reason, so I was busy trying to find away in...then I remembered I have the key to this place...yeah sometimes life as a catboy is hard


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 28, 2011)

I don't even want to know where you carry that key


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 28, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> I don't even want to know where you carry that key


I am a catboy >.< I wear cloths you know!
I only spend half my day naked


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 28, 2011)

A collar =/= clothing.

(no matter where you wear it)


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 28, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> A collar =/= clothing.
> 
> (no matter where you wear it)


Really?


----------



## Fear Zoa (Feb 28, 2011)

Does a fedora count as clothing?


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 28, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> Does a fedora count as clothing?


If my collar doesn't count, then a fedora doesn't count


----------



## Warrior522 (Feb 28, 2011)

Spandex space suits ftw.

Alsooo...

*positions Ropers outside doors*

There; that will make catching female noobs easier... B3


----------



## Ritsuki (Feb 28, 2011)

D-4 before the first wave of enemies. We need to be fully prepared.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Feb 28, 2011)

WE NEED MOAR ADDITIONAL PYLONS!!!!!!


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 28, 2011)

Did anyone remember the Beef jerky?


----------



## Ritsuki (Mar 1, 2011)

5 sorts of beef jerky : check.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 1, 2011)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> 5 sorts of beef jerky : check.


Then I claim the Peppered Jerky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Catboy loves his Peppered Jerky


----------



## Warrior522 (Mar 1, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Ritsuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Teryaki's mine, then.


----------



## chyyran (Mar 1, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3485072:date=Feb 28 2011, 05:01 PM:name=Fear Zoa)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Fear Zoa @ Feb 28 2011, 05:01 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3485072"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->WE NEED <strike>MOAR</strike> ADDITIONAL PYLONS!!!!!!<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


Spoiler: Kirkland Brand Anti-Pokenoob Pylons




<img src="http://www.newagearbor.com.au/shop/images/ab093006-thumb.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.newagearbor.com.au/shop/images/ab093006-thumb.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.newagearbor.com.au/shop/images/ab093006-thumb.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.newagearbor.com.au/shop/images/ab093006-thumb.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.newagearbor.com.au/shop/images/ab093006-thumb.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.newagearbor.com.au/shop/images/ab093006-thumb.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.newagearbor.com.au/shop/images/ab093006-thumb.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.newagearbor.com.au/shop/images/ab093006-thumb.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.newagearbor.com.au/shop/images/ab093006-thumb.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.newagearbor.com.au/shop/images/ab093006-thumb.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.newagearbor.com.au/shop/images/ab093006-thumb.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.newagearbor.com.au/shop/images/ab093006-thumb.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.newagearbor.com.au/shop/images/ab093006-thumb.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.newagearbor.com.au/shop/images/ab093006-thumb.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.newagearbor.com.au/shop/images/ab093006-thumb.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.newagearbor.com.au/shop/images/ab093006-thumb.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.newagearbor.com.au/shop/images/ab093006-thumb.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.newagearbor.com.au/shop/images/ab093006-thumb.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.newagearbor.com.au/shop/images/ab093006-thumb.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.newagearbor.com.au/shop/images/ab093006-thumb.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.newagearbor.com.au/shop/images/ab093006-thumb.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.newagearbor.com.au/shop/images/ab093006-thumb.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.newagearbor.com.au/shop/images/ab093006-thumb.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.newagearbor.com.au/shop/images/ab093006-thumb.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.newagearbor.com.au/shop/images/ab093006-thumb.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.newagearbor.com.au/shop/images/ab093006-thumb.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.newagearbor.com.au/shop/images/ab093006-thumb.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.newagearbor.com.au/shop/images/ab093006-thumb.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.newagearbor.com.au/shop/images/ab093006-thumb.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.newagearbor.com.au/shop/images/ab093006-thumb.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.newagearbor.com.au/shop/images/ab093006-thumb.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.newagearbor.com.au/shop/images/ab093006-thumb.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.newagearbor.com.au/shop/images/ab093006-thumb.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.newagearbor.com.au/shop/images/ab093006-thumb.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.newagearbor.com.au/shop/images/ab093006-thumb.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.newagearbor.com.au/shop/images/ab093006-thumb.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.newagearbor.com.au/shop/images/ab093006-thumb.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.newagearbor.com.au/shop/images/ab093006-thumb.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.newagearbor.com.au/shop/images/ab093006-thumb.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.newagearbor.com.au/shop/images/ab093006-thumb.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.newagearbor.com.au/shop/images/ab093006-thumb.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.newagearbor.com.au/shop/images/ab093006-thumb.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.newagearbor.com.au/shop/images/ab093006-thumb.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.newagearbor.com.au/shop/images/ab093006-thumb.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.newagearbor.com.au/shop/images/ab093006-thumb.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.newagearbor.com.au/shop/images/ab093006-thumb.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />



My mom gave me another $100 Costco gift card.. I'll be getting more pokenoob repel.
Hey Catboy, Catch
<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />

Everyone else just take some and get your gun ready


Spoiler: Kirkland Brand Non-Toxic PokeNoob Repel Jumbo Pack



<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />



I got my guns ready
<img src="http://www.topnews.in/usa/files/Guns.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

BTW, I call Jalapeno.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 1, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> My mom gave me another $100 Costco gift card.. I'll be getting more pokenoob repel.
> [br]Hey Catboy, Catch[/br]


Thanks! We have enough for everyone?


----------



## chyyran (Mar 1, 2011)

I hope, but if not, I can get more. I already got 3 cases total.


----------



## chyyran (Mar 1, 2011)

-snip-
Accidental double post
(Server side lag)


----------



## person66 (Mar 1, 2011)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> female noobs


I wasn't aware of this species?


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 1, 2011)

person66 said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Their rare, but they are around


----------



## Narayan (Mar 1, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> person66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can we.. uhmm... them... uhh... in room.... bon...  tied up?


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 1, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








If you want to be sexual about that, I created several bunkers for that. Just head directly to the left and you find a bunker that looks just link this one, but it's clearly different


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 1, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> -snip-
> Accidental double post
> *(Server side lag)*


You mean...it's finally starting?


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 1, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> ron975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man your battle stations!


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 1, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THE FLOOD IS TOO GREAT! *rrowwl*


----------



## digipokemaster (Mar 1, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RUN FOR UR LIVES TO THE BUNKERS LOL AND TIGRIS UR AVATAR IS AWESOME


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 1, 2011)

This bunker will hold! It was just upgraded last week to withstand the 3D rays of the 3DS!


----------



## Paarish (Mar 1, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> This bunker will hold! It was just upgraded last week to withstand the 3D rays of the 3DS!


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 1, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> This bunker will hold! It was just upgraded last week to withstand the 3D rays of the 3DS!


Which reminds me....How the hell did anyone get funding for this bunker?


----------



## sergster1 (Mar 1, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> This bunker will hold! It was just upgraded last week to withstand the 3D rays of the 3DS!



Still doesnt compare to my LIMITED EDITION SUPER EOFDSTWO Bunker which now has an unlimited supply of playboy and beef jerky!


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 1, 2011)

i have box


----------



## Raika (Mar 1, 2011)

Dun dun dun dunnnnn~


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 2, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chyyran (Mar 2, 2011)

Guns loaded. Everyone take some Pokenoob repel.
The pokenoobs are beginning to arise.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 2, 2011)

Well......I was just curious....cause....I kinda....wanted a.....bigass TV.......Bunker can haz?


----------



## sergster1 (Mar 2, 2011)

My bunker has a 4D Television YEAAAH SON MY TV SHOWS SPACE AND TIME


----------



## monkat (Mar 2, 2011)

I choose you....


FLYGON!


----------



## outgum (Mar 2, 2011)

Monkat


----------



## Narayan (Mar 2, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> I choose you....
> 
> 
> FLYGON!


that's my pokeball you're holding. see my name on it? and no don't rub my name off.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 2, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> Well......I was just curious....cause....I kinda....wanted a.....bigass TV.......Bunker can haz?


You can have the old one, in the back, it's like a week out of date, so I bought the new one for this week.


----------



## WarOmnimon (Mar 2, 2011)

*Comes in with warning sirens blaring*

The European Black and White ROMs are out... I suggest we take our battle stations once more.

*Pulls out his Digivice and a BFG10K*


----------



## JackDeeEss (Mar 2, 2011)

Ready, guys?
even though I hate you lot, especially the Catboy, I'm prepared to fight with you against the flood of Pokénoobs.


----------



## Ringo619 (Mar 2, 2011)

HEYZ GUYZZZZZZZZ H0WS ITS G0ING?!?!
I NEEDZ HELP
ANY0NE KN0W HOOW T0 FIX THE N0 EXP. Pr0blem?!?!?!??! PLEASE GUYS MY LITTLE SISTER NEEDZ THIS GAMEZ S0 BADLY. THIS GAME IST FOR ME OK?!?!?!? FOR MY LITTLE SISTER WH0 L0VEZ P0KKEMION


----------



## JackDeeEss (Mar 2, 2011)

Ringo619 said:
			
		

> HEYZ GUYZZZZZZZZ H0WS ITS G0ING?!?!
> I NEEDZ HELP
> ANY0NE KN0W HOOW T0 FIX THE N0 EXP. Pr0blem?!?!?!??! PLEASE GUYS MY LITTLE SISTER NEEDZ THIS GAMEZ S0 BADLY. THIS GAME IST FOR ME OK?!?!?!? FOR MY LITTLE SISTER WH0 L0VEZ P0KKEMION



I see i'll have to do my job.
FIRE THE HARPOONS.


----------



## Ringo619 (Mar 2, 2011)

JackDeeEss said:
			
		

> Ringo619 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IZ HARP0ONS THA PATCH NAME?!?!?!??


----------



## WarOmnimon (Mar 2, 2011)

Swallow this.  *Shoots Ringo619 with the BFG10K and calls in Damemon*

Hey Damemon... clean-up on aisle 7.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 2, 2011)

Ringo619 said:
			
		

> HEYZ GUYZZZZZZZZ H0WS ITS G0ING?!?!
> I NEEDZ HELP
> ANY0NE KN0W HOOW T0 FIX THE N0 EXP. Pr0blem?!?!?!??! PLEASE GUYS MY LITTLE SISTER NEEDZ THIS GAMEZ S0 BADLY. THIS GAME IST FOR ME OK?!?!?!? FOR MY LITTLE SISTER WH0 L0VEZ P0KKEMION


Noob be gone!
[youtube]YQiO9fLZKvc[/youtube]


----------



## VentusVanitas (Mar 2, 2011)

Can't believe it's here. It's only been what, a good 7 months since the jap release?!


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 2, 2011)

the noob rush is coming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



we're going to die


----------



## Warrior522 (Mar 2, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> the noob rush is coming
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AW, HEEL NAW!

*whips out chainguns and charges in screaming like a banshee*


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Mar 2, 2011)

You know what would be hilarious. If all the PokeNoobs found out this place and started asking for ROM links here. Then we're all screwed!


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 2, 2011)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> You know what would be hilarious. If all the PokeNoobs found out this place and started asking for ROM links here. Then we're all screwed!


I have the mods on my side, we are safe here


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 2, 2011)

The 3DS...
they say you wear no glasses, but look!




THEY LIED!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 2, 2011)

*sporadic .50 caliber fire is heard from the "nipple turret"*


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 2, 2011)

Damnit Game-freak every time you make a game our home gets torn to hell.....

But I mean...they are nice games  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*takes old TV*


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 2, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> The 3DS...
> they say you wear no glasses, but look!
> 
> 
> ...


Aw... I am not allowed to smoke in that cap? :


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 2, 2011)

POKéMON BLACK RELEASED! WE ARE GOING TO DIE! V
SURPRISE NOOB ATTACK! WE MUST DEFEND!
189 User(s) are reading this topic (142 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)	
44 Members: tigris, takeshi10123, jimmsu66, XXLANCEXX, funem, BurlyEd, YoUnGbUcK-X, DEagleson, Coolaaron88, disconnected, Shiroi Kaze, Callahah, SinR, BenoHawk, GTK_Kheirro, Balee56, Spongeroberto, kleferi301, megahunter, Drake5ive, updowners, ishin, Lookie401, SaddQ, Rydian, DjoeN, kirokun, Raven1992, Gullwing, chrisrlink, Keeper, amgupt01, Jaffar0, Elfeckin, MegaV2, Skeldel, Shadow#1, Skelletonike, Xipro786, Eon-Rider, Lyon_523, kamo, Xuio, knl


----------



## alidsl (Mar 3, 2011)

We're fuckin screwed, I'll go watch some porn


----------



## chyyran (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorry I was late, had school, but looks like the flood wasn't that bad.

It's gonna be worse for the US release


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 3, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> Sorry I was late, had school, but looks like the flood wasn't that bad.
> 
> It's gonna be worse for the US release


It's still early, everyone get ready, we're about to see the flood soon


----------



## Narayan (Mar 3, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> ron975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so this isn't the main flood?


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 3, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course not, the US version has yet to be dumbed. Once that is dumbed...god save the Temp...


----------



## chyyran (Mar 3, 2011)

I carry pokenoob repel around everywhere I go now, it's too risky.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 3, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> I carry pokenoob repel around everywhere I go now, it's too risky.



i'm gonna wear it like a perfume.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 3, 2011)

As the leader of the Bunker, I don't wear the repel. I just naturally scare pokenoobs!


----------



## Ikki (Mar 3, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> As the leader of the Bunker, I don't wear the repel. I just naturally scare pokenoobs!



And there's always the ABC if scaring them fails.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 3, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That too, I have those guys behind me as well.


----------



## chyyran (Mar 3, 2011)

Well I'm not the leader of the bunker, so i'm not riskin' anything


----------



## Nujui (Mar 3, 2011)

Great, I just notice the eur release....

I'm ready for anything.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 3, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> As the leader of the Bunker, I don't wear the repel. I just naturally scare pokenoobs!



They're probably scared of the white stripe I painted down your back


----------



## Maplemage (Mar 3, 2011)

Its out! TWO-ARMS BROTHERS! TWO ARMS!


----------



## Elvarg (Mar 3, 2011)

tails100 said:
			
		

> Its out! TWO-ARMS BROTHERS! TWO ARMS!


----------



## Narayan (Mar 3, 2011)

sigh i'm bored. no AP fix yet. so where are the noobs? gotta pawn them all. it's a good time killer.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 3, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> sigh i'm bored. no AP fix yet. so where are the noobs? gotta pawn them all. it's a good time killer.


The games not even out yet.....wait till its released then the flood comes...

Also apparently theres a patch for no$


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 3, 2011)

tails100 said:
			
		

> Its out! TWO-ARMS BROTHERS! TWO ARMS!




*nudge*

that would be "To-Arms"


----------



## monkat (Mar 3, 2011)

tails100 said:
			
		

> Its out! TWO-ARMS BROTHERS! TWO ARMS!



I see your two arms, and raise you one arm.


----------



## alidsl (Mar 3, 2011)

It works on DStwo. There are no walking patches


----------



## Zorua (Mar 3, 2011)

Is there NO one here? I thought some people would be heading to the bunker because the pokemon black and white patch just started walking.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 3, 2011)

i'm busy with something else. i don't know about the others.... dead maybe? pawned by noobs


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 3, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Is there NO one here? I thought some people would be heading to the bunker because the pokemon black and white patch just started walking.


I'm still here, The Catboy is asleep. He needs his sleep


----------



## Maplemage (Mar 3, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> tails100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I apologise if I did some confusion or any impact to the forum.


----------



## Warrior522 (Mar 3, 2011)

Sooo... it's out. and the site is fine. WTF.


----------



## Langin (Mar 3, 2011)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> Sooo... it's out. and the site is fine. WTF.



Weeelll yesterday the site had small slowdowns but yeah! its in a great state!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 3, 2011)

Guys, we're in a rather dire situation. we may hve to resort to the Top secret Plan D.
Plan D is a contingency where we launch our bunker into orbit 
(did you know that under the ground it's actually a full sphere? )
From there we can rain down photon blasts to eradicate the invading pokemon and their trainers. 




Spoiler: artist's conception











There we will have nothing to fear, apart from the exceedingly rare pilot pokedork.



Spoiler: seen here


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 3, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Guys, we're in a rather dire situation. we may hve to resort to the Top secret Plan D.
> Plan D is a contingency where we launch our bunker into orbit
> (did you know that under the ground it's actually a full sphere? )
> From there we can rain down photon blasts to eradicate the invading pokemon and their trainers.
> ...


YES


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 3, 2011)

Sassage, I am willing to decapitate you and use your head as provisions for the other bunker hunkerers. 

Don't put it past me.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 3, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Sassage, I am willing to decapitate you and use your head as provisions for the other bunker hunkerers.
> 
> Don't put it past me.


I'm rather hungry


----------



## Zeroneo (Mar 3, 2011)

Sigh... when will you people learn that you can't beat us? We already won.


----------



## GameWinner (Mar 4, 2011)

Open up please! I want to join, the flood is just too much!


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 4, 2011)

soo, i heard ths is the poken00bs HQ, i want in


----------



## unknownxat (Mar 4, 2011)

This is a pretty darn good bunker! But it needs one thing, a patch for the R4  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






DUN DUN DUN DUN!


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 4, 2011)

unknownxat said:
			
		

> This is a pretty darn good bunker! But it needs one thing, a patch for the R4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've already lost


----------



## chyyran (Mar 4, 2011)

We've Been Invaded! 
SPRAY THE POKENOOB REPEL EVERYWHERE!

OMG WE'RE AT DEFCON 1
This is not good.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 4, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> We've Been Invaded!
> SPRAY THE POKENOOB REPEL EVERYWHERE!
> 
> OMG WE'RE AT DEFCON 1
> This is not good.


The noob's dead already, the cavalry has already handled him. The Catboy is on top of everything


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 4, 2011)

Ill save us!!! Millennium shield!!! In defense position!!





We will survive!!!


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 4, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> Ill save us!!! Millennium shield!!! In defense position!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! For that you are promoted to head of the defense! Defend us well!


----------



## chyyran (Mar 4, 2011)

Silly Catboy and Fear Zoa.
The source of all power is not the Millennium Items.
The source of all power is Yugi's Leather Pants!

[youtube]mFd6r9fw0rM[/youtube]
Only then will we survive the flood of Pokenoobs.
We need his Leather Pants!


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 4, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> Silly Catboy and Fear Zoa.
> The source of all power is not the Millennium Items.
> The source of all power is Yugi's Leather Pants!
> 
> ...


I guess ill just smack him with the shield and take the pants.....
*hours later* 

Yep....I have the pants...and the shield.....any more powerful artifacts we need?


----------



## Narayan (Mar 4, 2011)

I think the flood already died. that was quick.


----------



## monkat (Mar 4, 2011)

Yup.

I believe that the bunker has overstayed its welcome. There is no longer a purpose without the flood of pokénoobs, which haven't really appeared very badly. Not badly to warrant a defense bunker, anyway. Or an attack bunker.


----------



## Didu50 (Mar 4, 2011)

WHat about the NA release. We still gotta prep for that.


----------



## Searinox (Mar 4, 2011)

Go Pokeyman gen 5!11 AMAGAWD do u see the logo coverin Reshiram's crotch???

SPOILER: Reshiram has a penis.



Spoiler



I have a penis for Reshiram.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 4, 2011)

As the assistant leader of the EOF Bunker, I declare this PokéWar OFFICIALLY on! Lest this go into thy GBAtemp Logbooks forever; Let this memory be preserveth!


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 4, 2011)

To anyone pokenoobs, avoid the bunker since I am about to throw a fit.
I bought Amnesia - The Dark Descent and can't even play it!


----------



## chyyran (Mar 4, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> ron975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His Leather SHOES!


----------



## sergster1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Guys prep the bunker tomorrow is NYC's Nintendo World Pokemon B/W release date they will be doing an early distro of the game. TOO ARMS MEN TO ARMS! 

Btw ill be attending so I will perhaps do some spying on the pokenoobs and learn how they think and their plans


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Mar 5, 2011)

GET INTO DA BUNKER!


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 5, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> Yup.
> 
> I believe that the bunker has overstayed its welcome. There is no longer a purpose without the flood of pokénoobs, which haven't really appeared very badly. Not badly to warrant a defense bunker, anyway. Or an attack bunker.


But its a great place to have a party......

Bunker Rave anyone?


----------



## chyyran (Mar 5, 2011)

Fear Zoa, Did you get his leather shoes yet?


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 5, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> Fear Zoa, Did you get his leather shoes yet?


Unfortunately I ran out of arrows when fighting the boss....now I'm running around cutting grass looking for more *hiyah!* ...nope...just more bombs......this is....unfortunate.....


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 5, 2011)

Guys! I just got confirmation, that it has buttons!


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 5, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Guys! I just got confirmation, that it has buttons!


Some love please? *mew*


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 5, 2011)

Love out of stock.
Press SELECT button refill stock


----------



## sergster1 (Mar 5, 2011)

I've infiltrated the pokenoob main base at nintendo world the line for the game stretches 4 full manhattan city blocks I'll keep you posted on the actions of the pokenoobs.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 5, 2011)

You've got only one option.

























Suicide.


----------



## chyyran (Mar 5, 2011)

You won't survive without Yugi's Leather Pants and shoes.
Bring Pokenoob Repel.


----------



## sergster1 (Mar 6, 2011)

*runs screaming and foaming at the mouth* AAARGGGH THEY ALMOST GOT ME!!!!!! BUT! I have found the source of their power *takes out a retail copy of pokemon black* I see the light...

Now someone tell me how to dump this god forsaken rom to make the pokenoobs go away c_c

Pictures~:

I think I have infiltrated the main gathering grounds of the pokenoobs



After 4 hours of blending in they have finally allowed me to get close to the main base!



OHH GOD! PIKACHU IS ON TO ME 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







False alarm... Finally the pokenoobs base...



...I just realized they had two registers open for the sale of the game and one was for cash and other was for credit/debit



Teh fruits of my labor NOW HOW THE HELL DO I DUMP THIS *wants pokenoobs gone NOW*e_e


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 6, 2011)

O.O 

2319!

*pounces on sergster, subdues, strips, shaves, and disinfects him before putting a cone of shame around his neck*


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 6, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> O.O
> 
> 2319!
> 
> *pounces on sergster, subdues, strips, shaves, and disinfects him before putting a cone of shame around his neck*


Thanks Fox! You saved us all!


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 6, 2011)

Back from killing having a long talk with Yugi and stealing buying his leather shoes 
Now what?


----------



## sergster1 (Mar 6, 2011)

I assure you I haven't been infected. I brought pokenoob repel which seems to have made them subconsciously leave me alone. Thanks ron!


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 6, 2011)

sergster1 said:
			
		

> I assure you I haven't been infected. I brought pokenoob repel which seems to have made them subconsciously leave me alone. Thanks ron!


So may I ask how long the walk back to the bunker was.....the number of steps you took perhaps....


----------



## sergster1 (Mar 6, 2011)

HA! I took the train so there plus i hacked the repel amt of steps to 9999


----------



## chyyran (Mar 6, 2011)

You can't hack Pokemon repel. It isn't some computer code.
_You can only do that in the Pokemon game_
I DECLARE YOU INFECTED!


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 6, 2011)

sergster1 said:
			
		

> HA! I took the train so there plus i hacked the repel amt of steps to 9999


Gentlemen, this man is clearly infected. There is no hacks for Pokenoob repel, trust me if there was I would use it.

Alright men, you know the deal, this man most be quarantined till his infection is cured!


----------



## chyyran (Mar 6, 2011)

Sir YES SIR


----------



## sergster1 (Mar 6, 2011)

HOLD IT! I actually have an immunity to Pokenoobitis... As i have a SUPERCARD DS2 LIMITED EDITION GBATEMP! So yeah...


----------



## chyyran (Mar 6, 2011)

That doesn't mean you have an immunity. A Limited Edition GBAtemp DS2 can be forced to run a pokemon game, so you will stay in Quarantine until the end of April.




Make sure to wear your hazmat suits near the Quarantine Area


----------



## sergster1 (Mar 6, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> You can't hack Pokemon repel. It isn't some computer code.
> _You can only do that in the Pokemon game_
> I DECLARE YOU INFECTED!



Whut... Im not in a game LIFES A LIEEEEEEE @[email protected]

Btw i have this cough so ive been coughing a crapload since i got back into the bunker JUST SAYIN


----------



## chyyran (Mar 6, 2011)

All the more reason we should keep you in quarantine.
Pokenoobs have a natural allergic reaction to the bunker. This may be the case.


----------



## sergster1 (Mar 6, 2011)

I got into the bunker 14 mins BEFORE you put me in quarantine ohh and i was coughing alot and drinking juice straight out of the carton JUST SAYIN


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 6, 2011)

Lock him in the outhouse and run up the quarantine flag.






You'll notice it's pikachu yellow. There's a reason for that.

EDIT: Heh. Whoever uploaded the flag originally misspelled "quarantine"


----------



## sergster1 (Mar 6, 2011)

Jesus btw THE VIRUS IS AIRBORNE


----------



## chyyran (Mar 6, 2011)

NO ONE DRINK THE JUICE
QUARANTINE THE KITCHEN
SANITIZE THE AREA WITHIN A 100 MILE RADIUS
PUT ON YOUR HAZMAT SUITS IMMEDIATELY!
SPRAY POKENOOB REPEL EVERYWHERE!!!!
FEBREZE THE AIR




Febreze works as a sanitizer to the Pokemon Virus. While this virus, known as "Pokerus" affects pokemon in a good way, it could cause extreme obsession of Pokemon to humans and foaming in the mouth.


----------



## sergster1 (Mar 6, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Lock him in the outhouse and run up the quarantine flag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reason?


----------



## sergster1 (Mar 6, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> NO ONE DRINK THE JUICE
> QUARANTINE THE KITCHEN
> SANITIZE THE AREA WITHIN A 100 MILE RADIUS
> PUT ON YOUR HAZMAT SUITS IMMEDIATELY!
> SPRAY POKENOOB REPEL EVERYWHERE!!!!



I was also in your room writing a letter thanking you for your pokenoob repel


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 6, 2011)

What? You've never heard of yellow fever?


----------



## chyyran (Mar 6, 2011)

sergster1 said:
			
		

> ron975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You traitor. A Brother of the noble house of the EOF never enters another brethren's room without permission
QUARANTINE MY ROOM!
MAKE SURE TO SANITIZE IT!
PUT ON HAZMAT SUITS!
WE HAVE A TRAITOR!
I REPEAT!
WE HAVE A TRAITOR!
ARREST HIM IMMEDIATELY!!


----------



## sergster1 (Mar 6, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> What? You've never heard of yellow fever?



...anyway.... At least my i have my dsi and a high speed router so i can dump the rom and make the pokenoobs go away for good?

Arrest me and ill make SURE that pokenoobs dont go away for atleast a month C8 ohh and btw where in the rules states that i cannot go into my Brethren's rooms


----------



## chyyran (Mar 6, 2011)

Dumping the rom will only increase pokenoob activity.
That is common sense
ARREST HIM IMMEDIATELY!


----------



## sergster1 (Mar 6, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> Dumping the rom will only increase pokenoob activity.
> That is common sense
> ARREST HIM IMMEDIATELY!



How so? The patch is already out so yeah it should DECREASE it.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 6, 2011)

You will not make the pokenoobs go away "for good" Because six months from now a new pokemon game will be announced. Lets call it pokemon pink and green. 
That will bring them running.
Then six months after that, they'll release pink/green in Japan.
(flood)
then you'll have a rush of people squealing for a translation. 
And patches to fix the AP.
And once there is a translation they'll want it to work with their N5, their firecard, their max Media Doxk.
then a few months later it'll be released in the US and EU. 

It's a vicious and neverending cycle. 

The best we could do is bomb Game Freak from orbit.


----------



## sergster1 (Mar 6, 2011)

Didnt we have an orbital base? Ohh and @ron I cannot be called a traitor you know why? I MADE THE BLACK/WHITE JAP PATCH SONN


----------



## chyyran (Mar 6, 2011)

But even then, Nintendo will find a way to revive GameFreak, and the cycle goes on.
You have sided with the pokenoobs when creating a patch. The infection has gone too far, THROW HIM INTO THE DUNGEON!


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 6, 2011)

Good news everyone! 

I found food that hasn't been effected by the virus!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 6, 2011)

So did I






Trade with me?


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 6, 2011)

Awww hell yea *gives candy canes*


----------



## sergster1 (Mar 6, 2011)

*whines*


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 6, 2011)

sergster1 said:
			
		

> *whines*



sergster does not like the cone of shame....


----------



## sergster1 (Mar 6, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> sergster1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*claws at it* btw you can call me serg


----------



## Narayan (Mar 6, 2011)

NOTE:
hi, i have just arrived at the bunker to perform maintenance problems. seems like everyone's out, nice i can do the regular maintenance task w/out anyone disturbing me. I've detected massive amounts of contamination and dealt with it properly. the bunker should be virus/bacteria/infection free from the time being. also installed a special air-conditioner that releases a microscopic organisms that will protect us from pokenoob threats. 

PS: i won't be back for some time but i left some things in my room that might help you with future problems if there will be any.


----------



## sergster1 (Mar 6, 2011)

*continues to whine* Can i come in now? Its cold out here and my ds battery is dying


----------



## Narayan (Mar 6, 2011)

sergster1 said:
			
		

> *continues to whine* Can i come in now? Its cold out here and my ds battery is dying


*calling you*


----------



## iYoshi- (Mar 6, 2011)

*knock knock*


----------



## chyyran (Mar 6, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> sergster1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Permission to enter denied. You will stay in Quarantine.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm lonely... Can someone hug me please... :3


----------



## Paarish (Mar 6, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> I'm lonely... Can someone hug me please... :3


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 6, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> I'm lonely... Can someone hug me please... :3


Depends....are you in the bunker?


----------



## sergster1 (Mar 6, 2011)

*shivers and stays in the corner of my quarantine box* Can i have some food 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 6, 2011)

*shares his food with serg, using a 39½' pole*







They're Unova....err....Manhattan style!


----------



## sergster1 (Mar 6, 2011)

umm... oddly im not hungry anymore...

Can i haz?


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 6, 2011)

Have we contained everyone who has been infected?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 6, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Have we contained everyone who has been infected?


Yes, we have. Also, someone left a present on our doorstep (the spoiler) let's see it then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/spoiler]
[youtube]6Lyom7gNLag[/youtube]
NOO!!! IT WAS A TRICK!!! OUR EYES!!!
[/spoiler]


----------



## sergster1 (Mar 6, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> *shares his food with serg, using a 39½' pole*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*stares at Vulpes* Are you sure that YOURE the one infected and not me?

I like using txt codes


----------



## sergster1 (Mar 6, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



spoiler fail *fixes*


----------



## chyyran (Mar 6, 2011)

WHO LET YOU IN!
GET BACK IN QUARANTINE!


----------



## sergster1 (Mar 6, 2011)

No *sets agumon after you*


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 6, 2011)

sergster1 said:
			
		

> No *sets agumon after you*


You can't use my Agumon against me, I've been his owner for years! Besides I have something better on my side


----------



## Warrior522 (Mar 6, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> I'm lonely... Can someone hug me please... :3



*glomps*


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 6, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> I'm lonely... Can someone hug me please... :3







*huggles*


----------



## sergster1 (Mar 6, 2011)

Sergster Used Dig! *digs a tunnel*


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 6, 2011)

sergster1 said:
			
		

> Sergster Used Dig! *digs a tunnel*


Catboy uses lead walls *blocks of tunnel with it* No, you need to be in there for at least 3 days before you are declared clean...or at least till someone gets bored of seeing you in there.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 6, 2011)

Finally I can actually post....it kept 404ing earlier 

There was about 5000 people on  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 500 regestered.....4500 not regestered.....

We're vastly outnumbered!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




......and I want a hug


----------



## sergster1 (Mar 6, 2011)

Ill hug you (~'')~


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 6, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> Finally I can actually post....it kept 404ing earlier
> 
> There was about 5000 people on
> 
> ...


----------



## sergster1 (Mar 6, 2011)

*attempts to dump pokemon black with a half broken ds phat*


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 6, 2011)

sergster1 said:
			
		

> *attempts to dump pokemon black with a half broken ds phat*


*steals ds phat and punts it into a very large hole*


----------



## sergster1 (Mar 6, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 6, 2011)

sergster1 said:
			
		

> Spoiler


Any chance I can get your I.P.


----------



## sergster1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> sergster1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure it be 192.168.1.101 gotta love dem routers


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 7, 2011)

I didn't get any 404s, only 502 and one 504.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 7, 2011)

sergster1 said:
			
		

> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ITS NOT WORKING!!!! MY ROUTER JUST KEEPS GETTING SLOWER!!!!


----------



## sergster1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> sergster1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mad?


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 7, 2011)

sergster1 said:
			
		

> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nah but your prema banned from the bunker....


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 7, 2011)

Why the fuck are we having so much pokemon-dumping talk in the fucking anti-pokemon bunker?

Especially when both the US versions are already dumped!?!

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=282082&hl=
http://gbatemp.net/t282080-ds-dsi-0130-pok...ack-version-usa


----------



## sergster1 (Mar 7, 2011)

If thats the case *quits program*


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 7, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Why the fuck are we having so much pokemon-dumping talk in the fucking anti-pokemon bunker?
> 
> Especially when both the US versions are already dumped!?!
> 
> ...


well good job....you spoiled the surprise


----------



## Warrior522 (Mar 7, 2011)

It's over?


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 7, 2011)

Those who talk about the Pokemon dump, outside of defending ourselves against it, shall be forcefully thrown out of the Bunker...BY THE ANGRY BEAR CAVALRY!!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 7, 2011)

Psst. 
Catboy.
The..um...angry bear cavalry took their leave this week.

All that we have left are the fluffy kitten commandos,
the rabid hamster force-recon unit,
and the giant pygmy squirrel spetsnaz


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 7, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Psst.
> Catboy.
> The..um...angry bear cavalry took their leave this week.
> 
> ...


...fucking yearly required vacation.
It's a good thing I summed up something new 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pyramid Head with a Gun! Oh yeah!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 7, 2011)

Is there anybody here that hasn't killed pyramid head a hundred times over?
Really?


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 7, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Is there anybody here that hasn't killed pyramid head a hundred times over?
> Really?


Why do you think he has a gun this time? I also trained him, as well he is backed up by the rage of the Digimon tactical attack force


----------



## chyyran (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, so that's what the 502 Gateway errors were from... its over right?


----------



## Warrior522 (Mar 7, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Is there anybody here that hasn't killed pyramid head a hundred times over?
> Really?



*raises hand*


----------



## sergster1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Does this mean i can come outta quarantine?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 7, 2011)

I just closed two or three threads, and suspended a few people in the pokemon threads.
It ain't over yet.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 7, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> I just closed two or three threads, and suspended a few people in the pokemon threads.
> It ain't over yet.


Good work Fox, if we keep this up, there might be hope for the Temp surviving through the night!


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 7, 2011)

Im off to bed for the night....I pray that the bunker is still secure when I wake up....


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 7, 2011)

My fellow Bunker Mates! We appear to have surviced yet another night. We were nearly invaded last night, but The Fox, Pyramid Head, and several others were able to defend against them


----------



## Nujui (Mar 7, 2011)

Is it just me, or does GBATemp look pretty quite. I haven't seen much pokenoob activity.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 7, 2011)

The bunker...its still here  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think the pokenoobs are thinning! the end is in sight!


----------



## Warrior522 (Mar 7, 2011)

That was... pitiful...


----------



## sergster1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hungry...


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 7, 2011)

We should create a SuperultimateSPAMrobot to defeat the Pokénoob floods.


----------



## sergster1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> We should create a SuperultimateSPAMrobot to defeat the Pokénoob floods.



Dont we have you and alan for that not only that WOULDNT THAT JUST BE FIGHTING FIRE WITH FIRE? LITERALLY?


----------



## joshbean39 (Mar 8, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> The bunker...its still here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



untill the next pokemon game.............


----------



## Narayan (Mar 8, 2011)

wanna trash the bunker?


----------



## haddad (Mar 8, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> wanna trash the bunker?



i dunno, do we wanna?


----------



## sergster1 (Mar 8, 2011)

haddad said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lets let a pokenoob into the bunker and see how long it lasts


----------



## Narayan (Mar 8, 2011)

sergster1 said:
			
		

> haddad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you're a pokenoob aren't ya?


----------



## chyyran (Mar 8, 2011)

sergster1 said:
			
		

> haddad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First, the pokenoob will not last a second, we have auto-quarantine and torture devices. My favourite (pardon my Canadian spelling) one is the one where wyou in a room with a random number generator for half an hour. If the generator reaches 0, you die. Survivors come out scared to hell.

And Second, we already have a Pokenoob in quarantine. His name is sergster1.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 8, 2011)

Any pokenoobs in the bunker are getting hit with my Millennium shield.........I promise...


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Mar 8, 2011)

Pokenoobs shall die a painfull death as i pull out their still beating hearts and force them to eat it!


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 8, 2011)

Zerosuit connor said:
			
		

> Pokenoobs shall die a painfull death as i pull out their still beating hearts and force them to eat it!


Which reminds me of this




Badass game.....


----------



## Narayan (Mar 8, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i see no bloody hearts on the pic.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 8, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....You would have to play the game.......you basically get stronger  by ripping peoples hearts out and eating them


----------



## Narayan (Mar 8, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


too bad there's none for PC yet.


----------



## alphenor (Mar 8, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have heard that concept in a PC game...but I don't remember where...all I know is red is the game color and the protagonist was experimented and got these weird powers, one of them was to be able to copy one's body and cloaking himself with that body..


----------



## Narayan (Mar 8, 2011)

alphenor said:
			
		

> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prototype


----------



## iYoshi- (Mar 8, 2011)

*bang bang*


----------



## sergster1 (Mar 8, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> sergster1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am not a pokenoob 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i am a victim of the pokenoob epidemic because i bravely went to nintendo world launch date to spy on the pokenoobs also i havent shown any symptoms so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So yeah can i come outta quarentine now?


----------



## Narayan (Mar 8, 2011)

sergster1 said:
			
		

> I am not a pokenoob
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wait for either tigris or catboy. maybe fear zoa


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 8, 2011)

sergster1 said:
			
		

> Sausage Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is that literal?
Where's the fire?


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 8, 2011)

One question...
What the fuck is going on in my bunker?


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 8, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> One question...
> What the fuck is going on in my bunker?


Sergster1 was being annoying so we put him in quarantine(no you can't come out).......some of the bunker mates decided to throw a party.....there was talk of cannibalism........ and I ate fudge tracks ice cream while playing flash games on kongregate.... 

Thats...pretty much it...


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 8, 2011)

Sergster1, I would like you to stay where you are. Those throwing the party and forgot to order pizza are in big trouble!


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 8, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Sergster1, I would like you to stay where you are. Those throwing the party and forgot to order pizza are in big trouble!


.......*wasn't at the party*


----------



## haddad (Mar 8, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was I ?


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 9, 2011)

haddad said:
			
		

> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes


----------



## Narayan (Mar 9, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> haddad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


iNot at party, iSick so iStay at infirmary. no not pokenoob disease.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 9, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not willing to take that chance.....I'm putting you in quarantine with sergster1


----------



## sergster1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NO! I like my quarantine its fun to be secluded c_c

Effing Flood Controls


----------



## sergster1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Nuff Said


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 9, 2011)

I just found out that the Pokénoobs are caused by infection of a virus transmitted via other Pokénoobs and in rare cases green batteries.

*!!Put your gasmask on before killing Pokénoobs¡¡*


----------



## haddad (Mar 10, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> I just found out that the Pokénoobs are caused by infection of a virus transmitted via other Pokénoobs and in rare cases green batteries.
> 
> *!!Put your gasmask on before killing Pokénoobs¡¡*




*puts mask on* rofl


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 10, 2011)

Everyone throw your green batteries out, they might be carrying the virus


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 10, 2011)

Please, someone hug me. :3


----------



## TheViolentOne (Mar 10, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> Please, someone hug me. :3



sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  but first I should wear my spiked armor


----------



## Warrior522 (Mar 11, 2011)

sergster1 said:
			
		

> Nuff Said



*punts*

We do not speak of that webcomic here.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 12, 2011)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> sergster1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, Warrior's back!


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 12, 2011)

And now the War is done! We have survived another war! We now most prepare for the 3DS wars >.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 12, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> And now the War is done! We have survived another war! We now most prepare for the 3DS wars >.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 13, 2011)

On this the Twelveth day of March, 2011 the Defense Condition has been downgraded to DEFCON 3.
Low-lying areas may still retain noobs with archaic hardware so Civil Defense advises you to remain aware, but for the most part this particular flood seems to be drawing to a close.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 13, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> On this the Twelveth day of March, 2011 the Defense Condition has been downgraded to DEFCON 3.
> Low-lying areas may still retain noobs with archaic hardware so Civil Defense advises you to remain aware, but for the most part this particular flood seems to be drawing to a close.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 13, 2011)

We lost Henry, Barry, and Wilson. That's five.


----------



## haddad (Mar 13, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> We lost Henry, Barry, and Wilson. That's five.



noooo!


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 13, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> We lost Henry, Barry, and Wilson. That's five.


Oh god and we lost our ability to count too?!?! That most have been some battle to lose that!


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 13, 2011)

Vulpes got hit in the head with a pokeball....I think it gave him a concussion

Would explain his counting fail


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 13, 2011)

One of the damn pokenoobs tried to catch me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know I'm shiny but that's just fucked up!


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 13, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> One of the damn pokenoobs tried to catch me.


Oh no! You should be fine though, we have the best doctors around, that I am not holding against their will.
Well at least you kept them off of my Vulpix


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 13, 2011)

To hell with the doctors, bring me a nurse! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(I'll be waiting for her in the nipple turret)


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 13, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> To hell with the doctors, bring me a nurse!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I only have male nurses, but their not much help...in fact their not even really nurses.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 13, 2011)

See, this is why I was so leery about putting you in charge of hiring the help


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 13, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> See, this is why I was so leery about putting you in charge of hiring the help


You're in charge of hiring too >.>
What did you expect from The Catboy, not to be a pervert? You are giving this little catboy too much credit.
At least i got some great doctors that were not kidnapped and not being held against their will.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 13, 2011)

Don't care if you're a pervert, you're _supposed_ to be making sure there's somebody to keep me warm too!

*thinks about that for a minute and sprays himself with rydian-repel*



And sometimes the ones that are held against their will can be preferable.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 13, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Don't care if you're a pervert, you're _supposed_ to be making sure there's somebody to keep me warm too!
> 
> *thinks about that for a minute and sprays himself with rydian-repel*
> 
> ...








 Meanie~~~ Fine, I will hire some for you, they should be here soon enough.

Also I just got a shipment of Monkat-be-gone!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 13, 2011)

.>

looks like it's pretty effective.


----------



## Nujui (Mar 13, 2011)

I can't get this stupid vid out of my head! Someone help me!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-k9OMjViiXI&feature=feedf[/youtube]


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 13, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> .>
> 
> looks like it's pretty effective.


.> Your right, it did work!


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 13, 2011)

.....Who wants pizza?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 13, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> .....Who wants pizza?


MEMEMEMEEMEMEMEMEEMEMMEMEME


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 13, 2011)

I saw the medical bay and it turns out I'm the only Doctor around.
And I spend my time in a police box; I don't even stay in the bunker.

I'm a Doctor in a police box; am I getting my professions muddled again? I do that.


----------



## chyyran (Mar 14, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> I can't get this stupid vid out of my head! Someone help me!
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-k9OMjViiXI&feature=feedf[/youtube]





Spoiler: Try this











@Protokun,
You aren't Doctor Who.
You are Protokun7.
You aren't a doctor. Did one of your regenerations go wrong?


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 14, 2011)

We have a Doctor here? I did not know


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 14, 2011)

Please look at my horse


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 14, 2011)

ron975: That's what you think.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 15, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

>


NOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 15, 2011)

Who ever ordered the pizza is now my best friend!


----------



## sergster1 (Mar 15, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Who ever ordered the pizza is now my best friend!



Your welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can i come out now?


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 15, 2011)

sergster1 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sure, you seem better now


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm the one that ordered teh pizza


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 16, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> I'm the one that ordered teh pizza


Here, have one on me!


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 16, 2011)

Beautiful.

I'd hit that.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 17, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your pizza has been banned!


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 19, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> tigris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fix'd?


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 19, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 19, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With a rock or something heavy


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 19, 2011)

Spoon.
Nothing else.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 20, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

>


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 20, 2011)

No iz caturday guiz.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 20, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> No iz caturday guiz.








Looks familiar


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 20, 2011)

Vulpes, what are you doing to our windows?


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 20, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Vulpes, what are you doing to our windows?







I believe it is quite obvious


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 20, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That seems about right, just one thing
I am a catboy not a cat


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 20, 2011)

You can get high by licking the mildew that grows on glass. 


The More You Know!



_I really hope nobody takes this comment seriously..._


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 20, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> You can get high by licking the mildew that grows on glass.
> 
> 
> The More You Know!
> ...


_It's the EOF, if they do, it's their fault._
...Vulpes, you know I allow pot in here right?


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 20, 2011)

didn't work on r4 noob!!!
:@


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 20, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> didn't work on r4 noob!!!
> :@


Wait Sausage Head, where have posted over 600 times outside of the EOF?


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 20, 2011)

no, why do you ask?


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 20, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> no, why do you ask?


No reason


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 20, 2011)

>.>


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 20, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NO WAI!!!!


----------



## Paarish (Mar 21, 2011)

CAN I HAZ POT PWEASE!?


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 21, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

>


http://www.supersizedmeals.com/food/images...izza_FAIL_4.jpg
into the pot


----------



## haddad (Mar 21, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> Sausage Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lolz..


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 21, 2011)

I'd hit that too​


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 22, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> I'd hit that too​


Get out of the bunker.....we're all tired of you constantly hitting shit


----------



## alphenor (Mar 22, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> Sausage Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SECOND THE MOTION!


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 22, 2011)

Spoon rules.
Spoon makes the rules.

i want a sausage head smiley collection nao


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorry, spoon no longer rules, Catboy rules here


----------



## Narayan (Mar 22, 2011)

i rule!! weeeeeee 

nah just kidding. just wanna post something.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 22, 2011)

Catboy might rule _HERE_, but Spoon rules the whole *SUBDIVISION!*


----------



## Narayan (Mar 22, 2011)

let's start another rebellion?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 22, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> Catboy might rule _HERE_, but Spoon rules the whole *SUBDIVISION!*


*kills Sausage Face*


----------



## Narayan (Mar 22, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> Sausage Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Revives Sausage Face, and gives him legendary spoon*


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 22, 2011)

Who the heck is Sausage Face


----------



## Narayan (Mar 22, 2011)

you're missing twin brother or an evil clone.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 22, 2011)

My lost twin brother is Weener Face, not Sausage Face.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 22, 2011)

it's an evil clone then. should we purge him?


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 22, 2011)

He's lost.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 22, 2011)

oh, good riddance then. should we celebrate? i have lots of curries.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 22, 2011)

Anyone who starts another rebellion shall be thrown to the pokenoobs that I keep locked in the basement.


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 22, 2011)

^surely that's animal cruelty or something?


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 22, 2011)

Wizzerzak said:
			
		

> ^surely that's animal cruelty or something?


Their fine, they get fed and I release them once they learned their lesson.


----------



## alphenor (Mar 23, 2011)

Wizzerzak said:
			
		

> ^surely that's animal cruelty or something?



they ain't animals.. they're of unknwn species.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 23, 2011)

alphenor said:
			
		

> Wizzerzak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they're not animals and they're known. they're of the BOSS species


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> He's lost.


murders sausij faic


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 23, 2011)

Tehwat?


----------



## Narayan (Mar 23, 2011)

teh ban


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 23, 2011)

Well I officially have no idea whats going on....so Ima post some yummy food!


----------



## Narayan (Mar 23, 2011)

why did you eat without us?


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 23, 2011)

I only ate 1/4th.....*burp*


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2011)

MORE PIE!


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 25, 2011)

Can we use this bunker to escape from the 3ds noobs......there seems to be alot of hate around the temp recently


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 25, 2011)

Yesh, the 3DS section is flooded with noob stuff.

I wonder how they found it, anyway?


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 25, 2011)

honestly I don't know....the only way to really find this forum is to look for flashcard info....


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 25, 2011)

I meant the 3DS section, as it's so hidden


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 25, 2011)

I thought you meant how they found the temp in the first place


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 25, 2011)

fix for r4


----------



## Narayan (Mar 26, 2011)

help. my 3ds won't turn on anymore. i just played with it for 3 hours. now it won't turn on.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 26, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> help. my 3ds won't turn on anymore. i just played with it for 3 hours. now it won't turn on.


Well good sir...what your experiencing is a lapse in technology ....we are improving everything EXCEPT battery life......

I do declare your 3ds to be dead


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 26, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> MORE PIE!


That just looks like a pizza with puke on it.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 26, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i see cockroaches.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 26, 2011)

*PECAN PIE!!!*







































I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pecan pie!


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 26, 2011)

i don't


----------



## Narayan (Mar 26, 2011)

i don't eat pies. i like cakes. i love cookies.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 26, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> i don't


You suck!


----------



## Narayan (Mar 26, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Sausage Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i agree


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 26, 2011)

i am sausage head


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 26, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> i am sausage head


I am FearZoa


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 26, 2011)

I LIKE TRAINS!! *zooom* *SPLAT*


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 26, 2011)

marmite


----------



## alphenor (Mar 29, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> marmite



what is that?


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 29, 2011)

alphenor said:
			
		

> Sausage Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



marmite... but Pa might not?


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Mar 29, 2011)

alphenor said:
			
		

> Sausage Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=am6fco14Gi0[/youtube]


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 30, 2011)

What is going on in here?


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 30, 2011)

i am sausage head


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 31, 2011)

*dances*


----------



## alphenor (Mar 31, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> i am sausage head



yes we know.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 31, 2011)

i found something in room 1,657. It's a big dome-like machine. there's something in there, but the glass window is a bit foggy.


----------



## Raika (Mar 31, 2011)

OH MY GOD NO NO MUSIC NO SMILE, OH MY GOD NO NO FRIENDS NO LIFE, ALL RIGHT NO NO NO STOP GOING OUR WAY, WE HAVE A FABULOUS BODY SOUL AND LOVE!


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 31, 2011)

Friday Friday gotta get down on Friday


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 31, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> Friday Friday gotta get down on Friday


You're fired


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 31, 2011)

At least I'm not fired on friday.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 31, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> At least I'm not fired on friday.


Your staying till Friday, then I will fire you!


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 31, 2011)

this bunker is my home


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 31, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Sausage Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now you're being cruel.
>


----------



## Maplemage (Apr 1, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Today is Friday!


----------



## Snailface (Apr 1, 2011)

Can people seeking asylum from AprilFoolsTemp find safe harbor here?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



I know I'm not a regular, but I've nowhere else to go! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The 700th post on the death of 3ds or the full hack of it will destroy me, haaalp!


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 1, 2011)

i pour a bucket of cold water over me.
ya can't fire me now!


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 1, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your not getting fired today


----------



## Nujui (Apr 1, 2011)

Anyone want this kitty?


----------



## Narayan (Apr 1, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> Anyone want this kitty?


i do. i like any kitty.


----------



## Cuelhu (Apr 1, 2011)

so you swallowed Catboy?


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 1, 2011)

Cuelhu said:
			
		

> so you swallowed Catboy?


He swallowed something from the Catboy


----------



## Narayan (Apr 1, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Cuelhu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uhhhh... swallow? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   oh!!


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 1, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Cuelhu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i smell good mojo around here


----------



## Warrior522 (Apr 1, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Delayed reaction win. XD


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## 1234turtles (Apr 3, 2011)

can i still join the pokenoob bunker or am 142 pages to late


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 3, 2011)

You're actually about a month too late. (or about eleven months too early for the next pokemonsoon)


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 3, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> can i still join the pokenoob bunker or am 142 pages to late


too late the thread is diamonds bro  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





DAMNIT VULPES!!!! ...you always ninja me


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2011)

ChickenChicken NINJA'd


----------



## alphenor (Apr 4, 2011)

If this thread is diamonds, then a lot of people would be digging this thread...and holes would be all over the place


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 4, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> can i still join the pokenoob bunker or am 142 pages to late


You stay, but there is very little we are hiding from till the next big game release


----------



## mameks (Apr 4, 2011)

Thought this place got nuked?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 4, 2011)

It did...twice....but it seems to be kin to cockroaches. 
diamond cockroaches


----------



## mameks (Apr 4, 2011)

Hmmm...most interesting...


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 4, 2011)

shlong said:
			
		

> Hmmm...most interesting...


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 4, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 4, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> tigris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 4, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> Sausage Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 4, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 4, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

>


omg cute catboy avatar...but whats with the communism thing?


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 4, 2011)

communism


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 4, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am a Communist


----------



## alphenor (Apr 5, 2011)

I thought this would turn out into the blinking sausage thread...thanks a lot Catboy, sir.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 5, 2011)

the bunker gets derailed whenever there's no noob flood.

i say we take the bunker down.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 5, 2011)

alphenor said:
			
		

> I thought this would turn out into the blinking sausage thread...thanks a lot Catboy, sir.



I'd have nuked the place with myself inside before that happened.


----------



## alphenor (Apr 5, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> the bunker gets derailed whenever there's no noob flood.
> 
> i say we take the bunker down.



and rebuild it again when we need it again?


----------



## Narayan (Apr 5, 2011)

alphenor said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 5, 2011)

The bunker stays......

tis my home


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 5, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> alphenor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Bunker stays, or I smite you.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 5, 2011)

give me a good reason for the bunker to stay.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 5, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> give me a good reason for the bunker to stay.


In case of emergency this bunker doesn't just protect against Pokefloods, it protects from all kinds of floods.
And after the 3DS update, which I am pretty sure will lock out flashcards in May, The Temp will be flooded again by noobs wanting a fix for it.
Just like when the DSi updated.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 5, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> give me a good reason for the bunker to stay.


.....you don't have the power to get rid of it.....
vulpes does but he's licking the windows right now.....

And cause I live here.....and homeless is bad.....
and cause I want a hug.....


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 5, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quickly! *pushes Fear Zoa into bunker igloo*

p.s nothing to see here! *whistling*


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 5, 2011)

What the fuck where did this igloo come from?? 

I put the thermostat on 70 how the hell is this igloo not melted......


...its cold in here


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 6, 2011)

i am sausageman


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

i am Narayan. a parallel dimension tsuna who gained spiral energy.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 6, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> i am sausageman


*guitar riff* 
He Has Lost his mind
Encased in a huge pork rind.
How Did He get here? 
Does his head go well with beer?
*guitar riff*


----------



## Jolan (Apr 6, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Sausage Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love you.


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 6, 2011)

pics or it didn't happen


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 8, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> pics or it didn't happen


+1


----------



## Xuphor (Apr 9, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Sausage Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Sorry, but everyone must obey Ryan Stiles. No pics for you.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 9, 2011)

*looks around* 

*thinks about the possibilities with the design*

i guess i found a new home but its gonna need some renovation hope no one minds if ya do too bad


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 9, 2011)

DarkShinigami said:
			
		

> *looks around*
> 
> *thinks about the possibilities with the design*
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 17, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> DarkShinigami said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What happened to the bunker? Is it...bunked?


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 20, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No major releases lately, so it's just chillen till the next release


----------



## alidsl (Apr 20, 2011)

The year was 2101, a war was beginning


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 24, 2011)

im a pokenoob, hate me.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 24, 2011)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> im a pokenoob, hate me.


HATEHATEHATEHATE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






















Spoiler


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 24, 2011)

Thread unpinned until one of you does something genuinely interesting.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Apr 24, 2011)

Ruh-roh...


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 24, 2011)

It was better off unpinned, this thread was slowly going dieing anyways


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 24, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> It was better off unpinned, this thread was slowly going dieing anyways


WHAT?! Quickly!! Someone post something awesome! *brainstorms* gotit!


----------



## Terminator02 (Apr 24, 2011)

something awesome!


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 24, 2011)

I can... 
I am the *BEST* photoshopper *EVER*...


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 24, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Thread unpinned until one of you does something genuinely interesting.








 .....I just can't do it


----------



## Nujui (Apr 24, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Thread unpinned until one of you does something genuinely interesting.


Does this count?







Spoiler


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 24, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Thread unpinned until one of you does something genuinely interesting.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 25, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Thread unpinned until one of you does something genuinely interesting.


needs more black I thinks


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 25, 2011)

Let's nuke it again.
And build the sausage bunker


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 25, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> Let's nuke it again.
> And build the sausage bunker


You make that and I'll nuke you


----------



## The Catboy (May 19, 2011)

This must be bumped!
The world is going to end this Saturday, so we need the Bunker!


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 19, 2011)

Wait... If teh world is going to end, where would we hide teh bunker?


----------



## Sausage Head (May 19, 2011)

not in the world!


----------



## The Catboy (May 19, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Wait... If teh world is going to end, where would we hide teh bunker?


The Bunker lived through 2 pokefloods, it will survive the end of the world
We just need to do some cleaning up.


----------



## Narayan (May 19, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i recommend we uproot the bunker and make it float in water, or add rockets and make it airtight. wings too.


----------



## Sausage Head (May 19, 2011)

sausage zeppelin


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 20, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This bunker is sounding more and more like a Terran Command Center...


----------



## DarkShinigami (May 20, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll help if it can survive pokefloods it can survive the end of the world.  what is my job commander


----------



## AlanJohn (May 21, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> sausage zeppelin


+1


----------



## Sausage Head (May 21, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Sausage Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 21, 2011)

Man. You guys were _so close_ to making this place interesting again. 
Oh well.


----------



## The Catboy (May 21, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed, which is why I have made it that way.
Starting today, the Bunker shall be floating over the ocean. Anyone not in the Bunker shall be left behind, anyone in the Bunker shall be floating with him. Long live the Bunker and God save GBAtemp!


----------



## Sausage Head (May 21, 2011)

BWAAAAAAAAOEOADKEAOODFAEGAOEGAH.


----------



## ars25 (May 21, 2011)

i'm drowning i'm drowning help help askfdawqwq i don't know how to swim


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 22, 2011)

ars25 said:
			
		

> i'm drowning i'm drowning help help askfdawqwq i don't know how to swim




Poor dude doesn't wanna drown...

[writes in Death Note = Gets eaten by shark]

Hope that heLps.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 22, 2011)

What was that bedlam outside?


----------



## ars25 (May 22, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> ars25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


too late i was picked up by a us navy ship


----------



## Fear Zoa (May 22, 2011)

Hey guys...miss me?


----------



## alphenor (May 22, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> Hey guys...miss me?



I'd say not much..


----------



## Fear Zoa (May 22, 2011)

alphenor said:
			
		

> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 maybe someone else did....


----------



## Sausage Head (May 22, 2011)

no


----------



## Fear Zoa (May 22, 2011)

Fine then...i'll be back when e3 starts :/


----------



## The Catboy (May 22, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> Fine then...i'll be back when e3 starts :/


I forgot all about E3! Keep this bunker alive then!


----------



## Narayan (May 23, 2011)

i missed you dude!!!


----------



## The Catboy (May 23, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> i missed you dude!!!


I went some where?


----------



## Narayan (May 23, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not you... Fear Zoa


----------



## The Catboy (May 23, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkShinigami (May 23, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aww wheres the wuv for AGLCB


----------



## Sausage Head (May 23, 2011)

SAUSAGE ZEPPELIN


----------



## Narayan (May 23, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> SAUSAGE ZEPPELIN


is it free? the porn?


----------



## Sausage Head (May 24, 2011)

it floats


----------



## JackDeeEss (May 25, 2011)

HA! You have been unstickied!
No more EOF bunker now!
It's now floating in SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACE


----------



## Sausage Head (May 25, 2011)

are we in SPACE?


----------



## Narayan (May 25, 2011)

not yet, i think.


----------



## Sausage Head (May 25, 2011)

with sausage zeppelin we can travel to SPACE.


----------



## Narayan (May 25, 2011)

good. we need to upgrade the bunker. Now!!


----------



## The Catboy (May 26, 2011)

JackDeeEss said:
			
		

> HA! You have been unstickied!
> No more EOF bunker now!
> It's now floating in SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACE


Oh you~
Thinking you is funny. I chose to have it unstickied myself and in fact agreed with it till it is needed again.


----------



## Ace (May 26, 2011)

Mods asked you? Last time one of my threads went unstickied, it went unnoticed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



No problem, though


----------



## Deleted User (May 26, 2011)

Me liek


----------



## Fear Zoa (May 26, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8r6WVxUJ850[/youtube]


----------



## Paarish (May 26, 2011)

[youtube]GCO62VNm67k[/youtube]

I've posted a vid

AM I POPULAR NOW!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> I've posted a vid
> 
> AM I POPULAR NOW!?!?!?!?!?



It lacks the humour content necessary to elevate you to that status.


----------



## Paarish (May 26, 2011)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi TD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How have you been?


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Hi TD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good mate thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just feeling a little cream crackered after a busy couple of months.  Spent the whole day doing sweet FA tho so can't complain!  How've you been?


----------



## Paarish (May 26, 2011)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Helped out in the elections, doing poll clerk and postal votes but now I'm unemployed but on JSA. I'm trying to get on one of those courses from jobcentre. I haven't actually enquired yet cos I literally just found out about. Other than that it's all good!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Helped out in the elections, doing poll clerk and postal votes but now I'm unemployed but on JSA. I'm trying to get on one of those courses from jobcentre. I haven't actually enquired yet cos I literally just found out about. Other than that it's all good!



Nice one!  Well impressed with you helping out with the elections! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I was asked by the UPP (United Peoples Party) to help out but unfortunately just didn't have the time.  You should be proud of yourself mate!  Nightmare about being on JSA tho, I know from experience the last year or so that it sucks.  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you about getting on the course.  I tried to get on some myself but couldn't get on the ones I wanted and the ones they sent me on were shite! lol  Stuff like learning to communicate with people, overcoming shyness and that kind of thing.  I think they must have mistaken me for someone else. lol  If there's any charity shops near you I can highly recommend volunteering for one.  It stops you falling into a rut, gives you experience and it looks really good on application forms/your CV.


----------



## Paarish (May 26, 2011)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks TD! I'll be sure to do that. Work is hard to find these days but I'll persevere.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Thanks TD! I'll be sure to do that. Work is hard to find these days but I'll persevere.



Yeah it most definitely is!  Specially for the unskilled worker.  There's been jobs I've applied for recently that have had 4 or 500 others applying for them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm in the countryside tho so it makes it a little harder.  And yep, perseverance is definitely the answer.  It's like darts, throw enough at a dartboard and you're bound to hit the bullseye eventually!  If it ever starts to get you down and you need to vent feel free to drop me a PM.


----------



## Paarish (May 26, 2011)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers TD!


----------



## alphenor (May 27, 2011)

so, the once famous bunker shrunk into a dialogue, eh?


----------



## AlanJohn (May 27, 2011)

im stil waiting 4 teh knew poekmon gaem it sound sooooo cool


----------



## The Catboy (May 27, 2011)

alphenor said:
			
		

> so, the once famous bunker shrunk into a dialogue, eh?


Without any reason to hide, it's just a hangout now


----------



## Paarish (May 27, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> alphenor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You say that now...


----------



## The Catboy (May 27, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I said that yesterday too


----------



## AlanJohn (May 27, 2011)

Lets make love instead of dialogue.


----------



## The Catboy (May 27, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Lets make love instead of dialogue.


----------



## Narayan (May 27, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Lets make love instead of dialogue.


c2c?


----------



## The Catboy (May 27, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What?


----------



## AlanJohn (May 27, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't listen to him, he's a troll. Lets continue where we started.


----------



## Narayan (May 27, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sir. i am not a troll. probably.


----------



## Fear Zoa (May 28, 2011)

HAIII


----------



## AlanJohn (May 28, 2011)

fail.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 6, 2011)

E3 is coming up, make this interesting again


----------



## Narayan (Jun 6, 2011)

okay, 30084pm and FrozenIndignation... Catboy says we can camp here... will Tanveer come?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 6, 2011)

I DUNNO LOL

is FI even online?

EDIT: He is but probably AFK


----------



## Narayan (Jun 6, 2011)

let's keep bumping these... to attract other people as well.

but i'll take a shower first..

EDIT: what might he be doing?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> okay, 30084pm and FrozenIndignation... Catboy says we can camp here... will Tanveer come?


Sweet, another topic


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 6, 2011)

3DS NOOB WAVE IS OFFICIAL!
GET TO DAH BUNKAH!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2011)

YAY, this got teh stikee'd


----------



## Paarish (Jun 6, 2011)

GO! GO! GO!!!!!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 6, 2011)

okay, how do we protect ourselves from them noobz?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 6, 2011)

Don't we have Agumons or something? I don't know.
Catboy was in charge of security


----------



## Narayan (Jun 6, 2011)

maybe we can 'borrow' the angry bear cavalry... let's just return it before catboy notices.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2011)

We create a distraction!!! Lets make a topic that claims a 3DS flashcart is real and post the link to a DS flashcart manufacturer. Bonus points if;
The site says its 3DS compatible
They have a forum.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 6, 2011)

@Narayan or we could use mine:



Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> @Narayan or we could use mine:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


We're in catboys topic, lets just combine the two.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 6, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


penguins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i like this better. they're organized. less savage.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cant we just throw the bears onto the front line first so that there can be less dead penguins?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 6, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. Bears maul them with melee and Penguins shoot with range. Sounds good. Like in LotR where the elves stay at the back and are protected while the men go out and die.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 6, 2011)

yep a good idea indeed. 

after the fight, the bear cavalry's already exhausted, then we can slaughter them and overtake this thread.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 6, 2011)

Sounds good! Ummmm should we be saying this out loud?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but keep in mind


----------



## Paarish (Jun 6, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Yes, but keep in mind


You were on Know Your Meme today weren't you?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup... then after that i played qwop... got to 66.6 meters >_< I think I'm cursed...


----------



## Paarish (Jun 6, 2011)

I can barely do ten so you must be good.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2011)

There's an obstacle at 50 meters  I was seriously scared by that.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't think I'll make it to 50


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2011)

Jump?! FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 6, 2011)

^JUMP FROZEN! JUMP!


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 7, 2011)

Gentlemen and Ladies. We have once again came back on top. As there appears to be a new war ahead of us, we shall see the days darken once again and the fear grow in our enemies eyes. There is shall be blood and we will lose countless troops, but in the end we shall be victors and we will tell the stories of our fallen comrades. My friends I don't just stand before your Catboy (Lucario) I stand for the Temp when I say, "We shall not fail and we shall not fall!" Now my friends, let us march into battle and show them what we are made of! Who's with me?!?


----------



## DarkShinigami (Jun 7, 2011)

im in but can i have a cookie before i march to battle with my DEATH NOTE


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 7, 2011)

You know, your whole "death note" schtick was kinda annoying to begin with, 
but I like how you've held onto it and made it yours.

You can haz cookie.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Jun 7, 2011)

yay i like cookies

and yay i have a schtick (whatever that is)

so i can go to battle happy using my DEATH NOTE and die happy


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jun 7, 2011)

THE BUNKER IS ALIVE AGAIN!!!!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 7, 2011)

darn, cant this bunker get some good nachos?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 7, 2011)

Sorry, we blew our food funding on cheezy poofs and purple soda.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 7, 2011)

well that explains it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 guess i'll go snack on those cheesy whatsits.


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 7, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Sorry, we blew our food funding on cheezy poofs and purple soda.



No orange soda?? NOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 7, 2011)

umm.. guys? There's like spiders and cobwebs all over the place. Someone should better get to cleaning...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 7, 2011)

Nah its cool, ive got this stick here, now just set it on fire and cobwebs are instago- err... anyone got a fire extinguisher?


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 7, 2011)

I have a buster cannon. Let's see if that will work.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 7, 2011)

no, that's not enough...


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 7, 2011)

how to downlaod wiiu roms


----------



## Narayan (Jun 7, 2011)

your body must be ready first.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 7, 2011)

my body is ready - barrack obama, e3 2011


----------



## Narayan (Jun 7, 2011)

follow this link: _[link removed]_

Reason for edit: You know Rom links are against the Rules right?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 7, 2011)

^Narayan you so funny


----------



## Narayan (Jun 7, 2011)

haha thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 also how do you like my new ava and sig? is it okay?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 7, 2011)

urgh... females....
im joking. Avatar is very sexy and sig is very manly. Is that what you want to hear? >.>


----------



## Narayan (Jun 7, 2011)

haha, nope. didn't expect anything... you know oz vessalius, from Pandora Hearts?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 7, 2011)

ye-nooooo....


----------



## Narayan (Jun 7, 2011)

Wikia said:
			
		

> He retains a bright, optimistic, and energetic personality. -snip- He thought of himself as weak and, in order to protect people, he could at least remain an obedient child and let harm come his way. Oz likes cute, younger girls and flirts with them frequently.



the optimistic part... he just accepts mostly what comes.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 7, 2011)

wait... I don't understand why you are telling me this.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 7, 2011)

when i asked you about my sig, i wasn't expecting anything. or rather, i'll accept anything.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 7, 2011)

oh ok. I just call them as i see them.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 7, 2011)

but what i see in my ava is not sexy. but cute. i prefer cute lolis. even not lolis, as long as she's cute.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 7, 2011)

IMO cute can sometimes be sexy.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 7, 2011)

true. hehe. you have pets?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 7, 2011)

no no. I HAD a fish and two rabbits. However the fish died and my parents gave the rabbits away because we were too incompetent to look after them. And looking back, I have to agree with them


----------



## Narayan (Jun 7, 2011)

do the rabbits live in a cage? and fishes are high maintenance.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 7, 2011)

yes the rabbits lived in the cage.

and the fishes weren't hard to look after. Just remember to feed it everyday and clean it once a week.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 7, 2011)

hmm... it was probably hard because i was a kid back then... rabbits are cute... i wish i have one too. i really like cute animals with very soft fur. better than a pillow.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 7, 2011)

they are very cute. did you have any other pets?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 7, 2011)

only cats... 3 of them. my favorite really has soft fur... i love it when i cuddle him. but he meows which is so cute.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 7, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> do the rabbits live in a cage? and fishes are high maintenance.



agreed. I had about 7 of them on separate occasions... they all died.....

We should install a massive posh fish tank in here! With sharks.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 7, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> only cats... 3 of them. my favorite really has soft fur... i love it when i cuddle him. but he meows which is so cute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can we put lasers on top of their friggin' heads?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 7, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Paarish (Jun 7, 2011)

@Narayan I know they're really cute. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Amber is the fat one and Milly is the shy one. I wish I had a pics to share


----------



## Narayan (Jun 7, 2011)

nice names too. 

i'm starting to read wii u as will u


----------



## Paarish (Jun 7, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> nice names too.
> 
> i'm starting to read wii u as will u


I don't understand


----------



## Narayan (Jun 7, 2011)

the wii u titles in while i go to the 'view new posts'

i see 4 wii u threads, and sometimes i see it as will u?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 7, 2011)

OOOOHHHHH!!!! silly me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




why so much hate?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 7, 2011)

haha no hate... just tired.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 7, 2011)

not you... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




alot of people are hating on it when they haven't even played it.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 7, 2011)

ahh.. probably because they saw a tablet with buttons...


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 8, 2011)

give it some time.

people will learn to love the Wii U....eventually.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 8, 2011)

and until they do... I'll be hiding out here in the Bunker


----------



## Narayan (Jun 8, 2011)

we need more chips...


----------



## Paarish (Jun 8, 2011)

go to the supermarket then


----------



## Narayan (Jun 8, 2011)

i don't want to go out...


----------



## Paarish (Jun 8, 2011)

you're gonna have to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we need crisps and coke and get some dip while you're at it.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 8, 2011)

uhhmmm... it's raining...


----------



## Paarish (Jun 8, 2011)

I can't help you there. Be a man! Wear a coat!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 8, 2011)

uhmm.... no one will guard the house...


----------



## Paarish (Jun 8, 2011)

what about your cats. Train them to be awesome super ninjas like in that movie


----------



## Narayan (Jun 8, 2011)

erm... no... they'll be hurt... i don't want them hurt..


----------



## Paarish (Jun 8, 2011)

then put lasers on top of their friggin heads


----------



## Narayan (Jun 8, 2011)

uhhmmm... okay, i'll just go, but just lock up the house.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 8, 2011)

done and done!


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 8, 2011)

We all have to hide here when the new pokemon is announced


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 8, 2011)

I pinned the thread.
Using softmod powers.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 8, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> I pinned the thread.
> Using softmod powers.


when did you get softmod powers? and where the heck are mine?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 8, 2011)

okay i'm back... damn i should have asked for help. where do i stock these?


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 8, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was playing a bit around with my chest penis and then some white cream went out of it.
I tried it and it tasted a bit dull.
I gave it then to my sister and then she recognized that it was Sony's cream.
I then asked in the forums what I could do with it, then I was told that you can drink the cream and you can downgrade your OFW.
Then when I was on OFW 6.20 I was able to download the CFW, and I installed it.
After Costello saw me he was truly amazed by me and made me an 'under-cover GBAtemp Moderator'.
And then he touched my chest penis and my sisters vagina penis.
In conclusion, I am know a GBAtemp Softmod.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 8, 2011)

that's very... well...


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 8, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alanjohn


----------



## Paarish (Jun 8, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> okay i'm back... damn i should have asked for help. where do i stock these?


Silly boy... Ur obviously meant to put them on the coffee table so our inhabitants can enjoy them. Also don't forget to get glasses so they can drink


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 8, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> alanjohn


Yes.
Wat do you wannit?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 8, 2011)

We shall QWOP to the finish!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 8, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> We shall QWOP to the finish!


I can't QWOP though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can I have bio mechanical legs please?


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 8, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Sausage Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the post after you is going to be about qwop


----------



## Narayan (Jun 8, 2011)

i can't sleep properly...


----------



## Paarish (Jun 8, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> i can't sleep properly...


close your eyes? like this


----------



## Narayan (Jun 8, 2011)

no good. chaos;head. yandere.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 8, 2011)

you and your fascinated with yandere characters


----------



## Narayan (Jun 8, 2011)

can't help it... they're so... i don't know... cute?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 8, 2011)

They are anything but cute. Especially after seeing that page you sent me >.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 8, 2011)

what? they're not cute? but...i really like them...


----------



## Paarish (Jun 8, 2011)

everyone has their own tastes i guess


----------



## Narayan (Jun 8, 2011)

i like the eyes and the smile


----------



## Paarish (Jun 8, 2011)

not cute, just creepy...

EDIT: and can you please get back on MSN? >.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 8, 2011)

where's the secret food storage here?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 8, 2011)

already got the food, but if you're talking about the other storage.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 8, 2011)

don't go into the other one... I'm telling you for your own good.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 8, 2011)

nah, i was just stealing bunkerfuel


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## Narayan (Jun 8, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> -snip-


lacks body


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 8, 2011)

tell me that's original work and you'll be vip on the zeppelin


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 8, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> tell me that's original work and you'll be vip on the zeppelin


Yes.
Original.
Finally fixed my scanner IMO.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 8, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lacks penis


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 12, 2011)

We now have a new war on hand. The WiiU flood most be stopped!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2011)

It is restored! *sniff* I never left the bunker once!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 12, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> We now have a new war on hand. The WiiU flood most be stopped!


*salutes* i'll gladly follow you into battle... and do something other things for you


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 12, 2011)

noobs are not interested in the wiiu as it has no call of duty modern warfare 3


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 17, 2011)

My troops are attacking your base!!!
Tomorrow 10:00 AM gmt they will arrive!
BE WARNED!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 17, 2011)

YES!!! another invader! we can release the pyramid head with a gun squad again!!

muahahahahaha!


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 17, 2011)

And the leader(yes me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 17, 2011)

wow your pic so sexy wow sexy porn star wow.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 17, 2011)

haha Your army is no match compared to our hordes of agumon and the angry bear cavalry.


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 17, 2011)

And one of our troops:


----------



## Narayan (Jun 17, 2011)

SausageHead is sexier...


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 17, 2011)

One of our weapons:


----------



## Paarish (Jun 17, 2011)

Your powers are useless against me!


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 17, 2011)

We will see that tomorrow


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 17, 2011)

--TEST OF TROLL--
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
IMAGE OF MLP:




SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 18, 2011)

We got delay, first my troops want to kill catboy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



New date:19-06-2011 and i don`t gonna give a time!!!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 18, 2011)

ha! you fail! muhahahaha!


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 19, 2011)

Sorry, the Catboy can not be killed


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 19, 2011)

Every member must carry this from now on.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 19, 2011)

^recoil is slow and it's only a mid ranged weapon. but, it's has an aoe effect.


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 19, 2011)

My troops are walking
From now on we need to walk 50km


----------



## Maplemage (Jun 19, 2011)

Whelp! I havent posted in here for a long time, cause I was sacrificing my life fighting the pokenoobs while you guys went on this thread and kept on posting stuff but never did anything! I LOST 3 MEN OUT THERE! AND A MAGIKARP!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 19, 2011)

Maplemage said:
			
		

> Whelp! I havent posted in here for a long time, cause I was sacrificing my life fighting the pokenoobs while you guys went on this thread and kept on posting stuff but never did anything! I LOST 3 MEN OUT THERE! AND A MAGIKARP!


i want to recruit you to join us in the Sausage Zeppelin.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 19, 2011)

Worry not my men, I was able to convert Mudkip to our cause and now we shall have Mudkip to Mudkip well we Mudkip!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 19, 2011)

Excellent 
lemmy will regret the day he decided to fight the bunker


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 19, 2011)

Did I recruit the help of Strax and Vastra yet?


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 19, 2011)

We see the bunker!
But first my troops are eating.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 19, 2011)

lemmymet said:
			
		

> We see the bunker!
> But first my troops are eating.




How are you enjoying our new meat? 
It's made from 100% recycled..urm..._material_.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 19, 2011)

we dont want mcdonalds in the bunker, do we?


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 19, 2011)

And we are done with eating
Where we ate:




And your bunker now:




THE INVASION STARTS 30-minutes AFTER THIS POST!
edit:there are troops behind the trolls


----------



## Narayan (Jun 19, 2011)

mod!! delete above post!!


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 19, 2011)

lemmymet said:
			
		

> And we are done with eating
> Where we ate:
> 
> 
> ...


backed up for sec00rity purposes


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 19, 2011)

20 minutes left...


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 19, 2011)

attaq!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 19, 2011)

Target locked. Shall I fire?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 19, 2011)

Then, just when it seemed that carnage was imminent, the uprising was quashed.


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 19, 2011)

DAMMIT, MY TROLLS ARE DEAD
Now the next level
*stupid music* LEVEL UP, YOU ARE IN LEVEL 2
my next man




In 5 minutes he is doing a air attack with this weapon:


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 19, 2011)

You're going to attack with a soggy cadaver?


----------



## Nujui (Jun 19, 2011)

Wha, It got restickyed?


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 19, 2011)

And it attacks


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 19, 2011)

And the impact:


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 19, 2011)

Next troop attacking in 10 minutes


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 19, 2011)

Dark vader is walking to the bunker and put his floppy with sounds in his floppy drive(there are 3 of them)


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 19, 2011)

He has arrived in the waiting room and waits...


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 19, 2011)

Stop spamming my thread


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 19, 2011)

And trys to kill catboy


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 19, 2011)

For the last time. I am demonic humanoid created to kill. I can't die


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 19, 2011)

Dammit, then i will attack your base.
*destroys airco and calls adolf for help*


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 19, 2011)

Troops are retreating to rest for tomorrow.
Tomorrow the war will go further


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 19, 2011)

Maybe I should have left the thread locked for a while longer...


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 19, 2011)

inb4lock


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 19, 2011)

You didn`t, so i am happy


----------



## alphenor (Jun 21, 2011)

yay! bunker is stickied again!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(What did I miss?)


----------



## Narayan (Jun 21, 2011)

Sausage Zeppelin


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 21, 2011)

Just wondering why this thread is still here... I mean, isn't the pokenoob raid already over? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Or is it still here for the next raid?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 21, 2011)

it was here for E3


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 21, 2011)

pker[× said:
			
		

> N]
> it was here for E3
> And then the Wii U flood?
> 
> ...


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 21, 2011)

I will prepare the weapons. I feel that a new war is about to begin.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2011)

OUR WEAPONS ARE:
LOVE
JUSTICE
SEXUALITY!!!


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 21, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> OUR WEAPONS ARE:
> LOVE
> JUSTICE
> SEXUALITY!!!


Indeed these shall be our weapons!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 21, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> OUR WEAPONS ARE:
> LOVE
> JUSTICE
> SEXUALITY!!!








I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Raven

[youtube]0zkUGjAUngM[/youtube]


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 22, 2011)

I sense that there will be great turmoil here. Everyone, Prepare Yourselves!!!


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 22, 2011)

Man your battle stations!


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 22, 2011)

i read that as go to the zeppelenin


----------



## YetoJesse (Jun 22, 2011)

Pokémon! Gotta catch 'm all! (On wii u-oeh!!)
our world will get flood by the U!
Pokémon OW! 
you have no chance! 
no wayz, to defeeend!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 24, 2011)

WIIII YOOOOO WIII YOOO WIII YOOOO


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2011)

YAAAY! Time for secks :3


----------



## Paarish (Jun 24, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> YAAAY! Time for secks :3


The room is ready


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 24, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> tigris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 24, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wanna be the very reggie


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm just gonna curl up here for awhile....kinda sleepy.

Besides...the EoF is a bit lonely and empty right now.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 25, 2011)

*blasts airhorn*

OKAY PEOPLE, TIME TO WAKE UP. IT'S FRIDAY, FRIDAY, GOTTA GET DOWN ON FRIDAY!


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 25, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> *blasts airhorn*
> 
> OKAY PEOPLE, TIME TO WAKE UP. IT'S FRIDAY, FRIDAY, GOTTA GET DOWN ON FRIDAY!



Ughhh...

What....what time is it

6:48PM!? Yikes! I overslept! No wonder it's so dark!


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 30, 2011)

Just got news! The DSi has updated! There is a room for that, just chill there for now till the flood calms down!


----------



## The Pi (Jul 3, 2011)

Isn't the pokeflood long over?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 3, 2011)

Not all floods are due to Poke'monsoon season.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 3, 2011)

i am sausage head


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 4, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> i am sausage head


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 4, 2011)

I think I just pulled a certain someone's tail. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And this certain someone sounds pissed! hehehe


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 4, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> I think I just pulled a certain someone's tail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You fucking pulled my tail.....nobody pulls....my tail.

Little did you know it brings bad luck.

Enjoy your 4000 years of bad karma biatch!


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jul 4, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Not all floods are due to Poke'monsoon season.


Yeah... Now we got to hide about people asking is the 3DS hacked yet...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 4, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds strangely familiar...Ah, forget it.
*yanks tail even harder* :trollface:
Hehehe...I'm so evil.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Furries! Yaaaay! *Jumps at Nimbus*


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 4, 2011)

hello


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 4, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> hello



lovely weather


----------



## Paarish (Jul 4, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> Sausage Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey nimbus


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 4, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Nimbus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 4, 2011)

Cat curry is delicious.


Spoiler



Not really.


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 4, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Cat curry is delicious.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



How can you people eat that stuff? 

Everytime you eat cat curry, a kitten in the world dies.

Think of all the itty bitty kitties out there?

I hate typos.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 4, 2011)

Well, bad translations are worse.

Original text:

"Cat curry"

...56 translations later we get:

"Cat bark."


----------



## Paarish (Jul 9, 2011)

how is the bunker holding up?


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 9, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> how is the bunker holding up?


It's holding back the pokenoobs quite nicely.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 9, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm getting confused between the two of us


----------



## Narayan (Jul 9, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


of course you don't understand each other, you should both say "meow".


----------



## Paarish (Jul 9, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im not a cat, im a catboy. (right AGLCB?)


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 9, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a Catboy >.< Not a cat. I don't even like cats


----------



## Paarish (Jul 9, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exactly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so i DON't "meow" right?


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 9, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> exactly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can mew, but I never heard a catboy meow before


----------



## Paarish (Jul 9, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Narayan (Jul 9, 2011)

i didn't hear you.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 9, 2011)

mew!


----------



## Narayan (Jul 9, 2011)

louder?


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 9, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> louder?


----------



## Paarish (Jul 9, 2011)

MMMMEEEEEWWWWWW!!!!

(btw aren't you tired yet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Narayan (Jul 9, 2011)

ok now faster!

no i'm not tired i'm doing a 40+ hour w/o sleep.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 9, 2011)

MEW! MEW! MEW! MEW! MEW! MEW! ME--

Wait a minute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'M NOT A PERFORMING MONKEY!!!!


----------



## Narayan (Jul 9, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> MEW! MEW! MEW! MEW! MEW! MEW! ME--
> 
> Wait a minute!
> 
> ...









Spoiler: cookie


----------



## Paarish (Jul 9, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Spoiler: cookie








I'll take that cookie though


----------



## Narayan (Jul 9, 2011)

oh, i didn't say you can take it. you can only stare and drool.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 9, 2011)

why are you being a total douche today?


----------



## Narayan (Jul 9, 2011)

i don't know... 

want to find out? just look at my ava. cute isn't it?


----------



## Paarish (Jul 9, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> i don't know...
> 
> want to find out? just look at my ava. cute isn't it?


ummm ok

hey since you're obviously not reading can you respond to me on IRC please? >_>


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 10, 2011)

hello


----------



## Narayan (Jul 10, 2011)

hi


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 10, 2011)

how are you


----------



## Narayan (Jul 10, 2011)

i'm fine. did you bring the sausages?


----------



## Paarish (Jul 10, 2011)

i would like some sausages


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 10, 2011)

we have sausages


----------



## Paarish (Jul 10, 2011)

are these metaphorical sausages or do you actually have some?


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 10, 2011)

yes


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 10, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> yes



I brought some seasonings, some grills, and some various high-class wines and sodas.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> Sausage Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I brought some furry porn DVDs. Both Yaoi types and regular. :3


----------



## Paarish (Jul 10, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> Nimbus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love you


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 11, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> Nimbus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Regular is boring, now yaoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You got my attention!


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 11, 2011)

fridge


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 11, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> fridge


Those are fighting words in here!


----------



## joshbean39 (Jul 13, 2011)

wakes up from the iceburge yaoi furry porn woooo time to watch


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 13, 2011)

*Ends up sleeping through most of all of it because he's lazy*

Oh by the way, the Sausage Zepplin was officially destroyed, before p1ngpong just shot it down. We retrieved it, grilled it, it wasn't as tasty as it looked.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 14, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> *Ends up sleeping through most of all of it because he's lazy*
> 
> Oh by the way, the Sausage Zepplin was officially destroyed, before p1ngpong just shot it down. We retrieved it, grilled it, it wasn't as tasty as it looked.


*looks at sausage-roll*
oh so that's where you got it from... yuck....


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2011)

It tasted way worse than i expected... and i expected it to be the worst tasteing thing in creation


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jul 19, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Don't you dare quote me!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 19, 2011)

RiderLeangle said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Don't you dare quote me!


----------



## Narayan (Jul 19, 2011)

this thread is dying again.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> this thread is dying again.


Does that mean this thread is a zombie? Can I keep it as a pet? 


Spoiler


----------



## Narayan (Jul 19, 2011)

ask catboy. or steal this thread.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2011)

This is now a pony thread, watch comically as i foolhardily get myself banned due to my pony shenanigans.

Coming to a bunker near you.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah, im not gonna, im not a complete masochist


----------



## Paarish (Jul 19, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Yeah, im not gonna, im not a complete masochist


I might do it...


----------



## Narayan (Jul 19, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do it.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 19, 2011)

What is going on in here?


----------



## Narayan (Jul 19, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> What is going on in here?


nothing


----------



## Paarish (Jul 19, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what do you mean "nothing"?
you told me to post ponies? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


----------



## Narayan (Jul 19, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shhh

he might call p1ng.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 19, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm telling!


----------



## lemmymet (Jul 19, 2011)

@catboy:Your new avatar looks like a girl?!
And you get all your avatars from a yaoi-site and then this?!
THIS IS HORRIBLE


----------



## machomuu (Jul 19, 2011)

Aw crap, I forgot my translated copy of Ace Attorney Investigations 2 at home, can I go get it?


----------



## lemmymet (Jul 20, 2011)

This topic is boring


----------



## Narayan (Jul 20, 2011)

lemmymet said:
			
		

> This topic is boring


agree. mod unsticky please.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 20, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> lemmymet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you even think about it mods... I will post MLP.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 20, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it'll be either topic get locked, or you get a warn/suspension.

i'm thinking about the latter.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 20, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


probably...


----------



## lemmymet (Jul 20, 2011)

I will do it for you:




Don`t forget that this isin`t mlp but a normal flying pony


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 20, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> fridge


THATS IT YOU PISS ME OFF I BAN YOU MWAHAHAHA OH SO FUNNY 
I'LL GO MAKE A FANBOY THREAD OF ME!


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 20, 2011)

_*NANI*_


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 20, 2011)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> _*NANI*_


Nani no hanashi o shite iru no?
Anata wa k?ruda nihongo no tango o shitte ireba to omou?
Baka!


----------



## machomuu (Jul 20, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> sinharvest24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, don't call people Baka...In America!


----------



## Narayan (Jul 20, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


both of them don't have an american flag.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 20, 2011)

Amerika! 
Hai fakku!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

Salut. Ça va?


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 20, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Salut. Ça va?


I know what you said.
I know a little spanish/italian/japonja/romanian


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

That was french.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 20, 2011)

fuck


----------



## Narayan (Jul 20, 2011)

tae ka AlanJohn!


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 20, 2011)

yea


----------



## lemmymet (Jul 20, 2011)

This topic needs to be destroyed
We are gonna [striketrough]nyanning[/striketrough] mlping


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 21, 2011)

*Thinks to himself*

*Puts on Meta-Knight mask*

They suspect nothing....In due time I shall claim this bunker as my own, and from it a new empire shall rise.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 22, 2011)

No ponies in the Bunker >.


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 22, 2011)

"Reactor 1, output normal."

"Adjust the balancer to...0003!"

"Let's raise the anchor."

"Check anti-gravity plant. 1, 2, 3 OK!!"

"Release the sails, solar level 288!"

*Looks out window*

"The time has come. The time to show our power!"

"GBATemp's lazy lifestyle will end! I will rule!"


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 30, 2011)

say something!


----------



## Paarish (Jul 31, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> say something!


SOMETHING!


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 31, 2011)

Something else


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 1, 2011)

.... no ponies in the bunker....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... I'll go.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 1, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bandit Keith will kill you not understanding.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Aug 1, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> "Reactor 1, output normal."
> 
> "Adjust the balancer to...0003!"
> 
> ...


And the rebellion will arise to destroy the empire and the GBATemp lifstyles will go back to normal.

REBEL! ATTACK THE EMPIRE!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2011)

Can't let you do that, Star Fox.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 1, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Can't let you do that, Star Fox.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Aug 1, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Can't let you do that, Star Fox.


YOU WON'T GET AWAY WITH THIS! YOU KILLED MY FATHER!!

Wolf: No it was Andross...

ANDROSS, YOU WILL DIE!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2011)

[youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

le gasp?


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 4, 2011)

I've been trolled..in the bunker..?
...

FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU...!!


----------



## Paarish (Aug 6, 2011)

my gosh this place is a mess...
can someone call a maid service or something?


----------



## Nimbus (Aug 12, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> my gosh this place is a mess...
> can someone call a maid service or something?



Dont look at me, I'm currently a Puppetmaster as far as I know. I'm not suited to cleaning up messes.

In reality I make them for the most part.

*Looks out to fast moving object in the distance of his Airship*

Wait! Is that AlanJohn!? Omg, yes it is, out in the distance, on that giant troll-faced star!

*Dons Meta Knight Mask*

FrozenIndignation: "AlanJohns's here! He's flying this way!"

Cat Boy: "Oh no! Oh no! What do we do?!"

Hydreigon: "He mustn't interfere with our plans!"

Captain Xuphor: "Lord Meta Nimbus, what is your command?"

Meta Nimbus: "All on deck prepare for battle! All others prepare for takeoff!"


----------



## Paarish (Aug 14, 2011)

Where's Maid-chan when you need her!?


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 14, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> Where's Maid-chan when you need her!?


I hired more catboys to clean, but then we ended up sleeping together...hiring more lazy sluty gay catboys to help was a bad/good idea


----------



## Narayan (Aug 14, 2011)

for you it was good. for the bunker. it was not. still if you enjoyed them, it's no waste. 



now to kidna-hire maid-chan to work here...


----------



## Paarish (Aug 14, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ffs catboy!
Leave some for me!


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 14, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I made the more interesting parts bolder.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 14, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but knowing you... you're gonna sleep with them and then I'll be stuck with sloppy seconds...


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

wassup in here ? any catgirl?


----------



## Paarish (Aug 15, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> wassup in here ? any catgirl?


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> koimayeul said:
> 
> 
> 
> > wassup in here ? any catgirl?


any prinny girl?


----------



## Paarish (Aug 15, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

nothing to fit my hunger


----------



## Paarish (Aug 15, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> nothing to fit my hunger


you may leave then


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

meanie prinny


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 15, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry, I can only sleep with like 5 or 6 at one time, so there should be plenty.
Also any news on any new wars to come?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 17, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. We have a war against this after the day after the day after tomorrow.


Spoiler



[youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]CyzyOnOh9A8[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]CyzyOnOh9A8[/youtube]


----------



## Ace (Sep 3, 2011)

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003D--><span style="color:#C8003D"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70034--><span style="color:#C70034"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002B--><span style="color:#C8002B"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70022--><span style="color:#C70022"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80018--><span style="color:#C80018"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8000E--><span style="color:#C8000E"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80004--><span style="color:#C80004"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80500--><span style="color:#C80500"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70F00--><span style="color:#C70F00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81900--><span style="color:#C81900"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82200--><span style="color:#C82200"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82A00--><span style="color:#C82A00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83300--><span style="color:#C83300"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83B00--><span style="color:#C83B00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84300--><span style="color:#C84300"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84A00--><span style="color:#C84A00"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85200--><span style="color:#C85200"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85A00--><span style="color:#C85A00"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C76100--><span style="color:#C76100"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C76800--><span style="color:#C76800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87000--><span style="color:#C87000"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87800--><span style="color:#C87800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87F00--><span style="color:#C87F00"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88700--><span style="color:#C88700"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88F00--><span style="color:#C88F00"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79700--><span style="color:#C79700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A000--><span style="color:#C8A000"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A800--><span style="color:#C8A800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B200--><span style="color:#C8B200"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8BB00--><span style="color:#C8BB00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C500--><span style="color:#C8C500"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BFC800--><span style="color:#BFC800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B5C800--><span style="color:#B5C800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ACC700--><span style="color:#ACC700"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A2C800--><span style="color:#A2C800"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#99C800--><span style="color:#99C800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#90C800--><span style="color:#90C800"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#87C800--><span style="color:#87C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7EC800--><span style="color:#7EC800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#75C800--><span style="color:#75C800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6DC800--><span style="color:#6DC800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#64C800--><span style="color:#64C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5BC800--><span style="color:#5BC800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#52C800--><span style="color:#52C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#49C800--><span style="color:#49C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#40C800--><span style="color:#40C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#36C800--><span style="color:#36C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2CC800--><span style="color:#2CC800"><!--/coloro-->G<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#22C800--><span style="color:#22C800"><!--/coloro-->B<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#17C800--><span style="color:#17C800"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0CC800--><span style="color:#0CC800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C700--><span style="color:#00C700"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C80B--><span style="color:#00C80B"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C817--><span style="color:#00C817"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C821--><span style="color:#00C821"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C82C--><span style="color:#00C82C"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C836--><span style="color:#00C836"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C83F--><span style="color:#00C83F"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C749--><span style="color:#00C749"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C752--><span style="color:#00C752"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85B--><span style="color:#00C85B"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C864--><span style="color:#00C864"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86C--><span style="color:#00C86C"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C875--><span style="color:#00C875"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87E--><span style="color:#00C87E"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C887--><span style="color:#00C887"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C890--><span style="color:#00C890"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C799--><span style="color:#00C799"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A2--><span style="color:#00C8A2"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8AB--><span style="color:#00C8AB"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B5--><span style="color:#00C8B5"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8BF--><span style="color:#00C8BF"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C6C8--><span style="color:#00C6C8"><!--/coloro-->q<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BBC8--><span style="color:#00BBC8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B2C7--><span style="color:#00B2C7"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A9C7--><span style="color:#00A9C7"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A0C8--><span style="color:#00A0C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0097C8--><span style="color:#0097C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008FC7--><span style="color:#008FC7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0087C8--><span style="color:#0087C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007FC8--><span style="color:#007FC8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0078C8--><span style="color:#0078C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0070C8--><span style="color:#0070C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0069C8--><span style="color:#0069C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0061C8--><span style="color:#0061C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005AC8--><span style="color:#005AC8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0052C8--><span style="color:#0052C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004BC8--><span style="color:#004BC8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0043C8--><span style="color:#0043C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003BC8--><span style="color:#003BC8"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0033C8--><span style="color:#0033C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002AC8--><span style="color:#002AC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0022C7--><span style="color:#0022C7"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0019C8--><span style="color:#0019C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000FC8--><span style="color:#000FC8"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0005C8--><span style="color:#0005C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0400C8--><span style="color:#0400C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0E00C8--><span style="color:#0E00C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1800C7--><span style="color:#1800C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2100C8--><span style="color:#2100C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B00C7--><span style="color:#2B00C7"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3400C8--><span style="color:#3400C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3D00C8--><span style="color:#3D00C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4600C8--><span style="color:#4600C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4E00C8--><span style="color:#4E00C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5700C8--><span style="color:#5700C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6000C7--><span style="color:#6000C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6900C8--><span style="color:#6900C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7200C8--><span style="color:#7200C8"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7B00C8--><span style="color:#7B00C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8400C8--><span style="color:#8400C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8D00C8--><span style="color:#8D00C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9700C8--><span style="color:#9700C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A100C8--><span style="color:#A100C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AC00C7--><span style="color:#AC00C7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B700C8--><span style="color:#B700C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smileipb2.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smileipb2.png" />


----------



## Maplemage (Sep 6, 2011)

This shelter should be used for an zombie apocalypse.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 6, 2011)

What da fuck?


----------



## Fear Zoa (Sep 7, 2011)

Bunker reinstated to run away from 3ds 2nd slide pad ugly ass accessory backlash


----------



## Paarish (Sep 11, 2011)

PREPARE THE BUNKER!
I'M EXPECTING WE'LL NEED IT AGAIN!

http://gbatemp.net/t308049-pokemon-massive...ement-next-week?


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 11, 2011)

Everyone get your trollface ready


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Sep 11, 2011)

Prepare the defenses.
We're gonna need it.


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 11, 2011)

Engineers are now working on upgrading the bunker.


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 11, 2011)

EOF3





The engineers at The University Of Canada, New Jersey have brought to use the new updated bunker!
With the new upgrade, we added a new mega-partical data transmiter which allows use to collaborate with other worlds in our universes!
We also added _new_ 5g high-speed internet port for a connection near 500gbps!
The new satellite dish we use for TV is awesome! (Paarish has unlocked XXX channels for us! Unfortunately only gay-porn).
Oh, we also mowed the lawn! Now its nice and green!
The new sign we added is used to lurk trolls into our _new_ atomic-fusion based force field, which shreds anything near it to sub-atomic particals!
The dish we added can also work as a laser, or high-quality hentai stream.
[/p]


----------



## machomuu (Sep 11, 2011)

But I'm allergic to gey pron!


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 11, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> But I'm allergic to gey pron!


Don't worry, we have both a premium Netflix and Brazzers.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 11, 2011)

Alan John said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?:


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 11, 2011)

HAI GUYS WANNA SEE MY POKE'MANS!?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 11, 2011)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

> HAI GUYS WANNA SEE MY POKE'MANS!?


no


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 11, 2011)

WHO TURNED OFF THE LIGHTS? I CAN'T SEE SHIT!


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 11, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> BrightNeko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WHA- *explodes into blueberries*


----------



## machomuu (Sep 12, 2011)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Promptly eats BrightNeko*


----------



## Narayan (Sep 12, 2011)

the bunker looks colorful.

i think this will lure ponies.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 12, 2011)

Spoiler: Lure ponies?


----------



## chyyran (Sep 13, 2011)

Yay for Canadian engineering 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, Do you guys have CTV? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, I still have some Pokenoob repel from a few pages ago, anyone need?


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Sep 13, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> Yay for Canadian engineering
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that'd be great.

I always wanted some Pokenoob repel. Do you sell in bulk?


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 13, 2011)

everyone, pokepark wii is that "big title".
we can all go home now


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 14, 2011)

I HAVE RETURNED FOR THE UPCOMING BATTLE-wait, it's over? 

_*FUCK.*_

*goes digging through the refrigerator for snacks*


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 15, 2011)

...Just so you know, that's a junction box, not a refrigerator.


----------



## chyyran (Sep 15, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3883973:date=Sep 13 2011, 01:49 AM:name=8BitWalugi)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(8BitWalugi @ Sep 13 2011, 01:49 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3883973"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3883637:date=Sep 13 2011, 12:07 PM:name=ron975)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(ron975 @ Sep 13 2011, 12:07 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3883637"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Yay for Canadian engineering <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/biggrin.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="biggrin.gif" />

BTW, Do you guys have CTV? <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/unsure.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="unsure.gif" />

Also, I still have some Pokenoob repel from a few pages ago, anyone need?<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
Yes, that'd be great.

I always wanted some Pokenoob repel. Do you sell in bulk?
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
Yes, I buy directly from the supplier



Spoiler



[titleoke<b>OFF</b> Brand Non-Toxic PokeNoob Repel Jumbo Pack]<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/234164/NoobRepel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />



You can never be too safe when dealing with PokeNoobs


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 16, 2011)

If you guys wonder why I'm no longer present in the bunker, it's because I found a better one.


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Sep 17, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> If you guys wonder why I'm no longer present in the bunker, it's because I found a better one.



If it has wi-fi then imma charging in!!


----------



## ferofax (Sep 20, 2011)

...yyyyyyyyyyyyyeaah.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## s4mid4re (Sep 30, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

>


----------



## Quincy (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi. I is pokenoob.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 2, 2011)

s4mid4re said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Narayan (Oct 2, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alex_0706 (Oct 2, 2011)

make a stargate by the bunker (for faster escapes)


----------



## Narayan (Oct 2, 2011)

alex_0706 said:
			
		

> make a stargate by the bunker (for faster escapes)


if enemies enter through the stargate, then we would be doomed.

and besides, the bunker is indestructible.


----------



## mameks (Oct 3, 2011)

This is still going?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 6, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Narayan (Oct 10, 2011)

:lock:


----------



## Thesolcity (Oct 15, 2011)

I think we need a holographic decoy for n00bs who found their way here.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 15, 2011)

Oig


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 18, 2011)

Spoiler



Waffles
Waffles 
Waffles 
Waffles 
Waffles
Waffles
Waffles  
Waffles  
Waffles
Waffles 
Waffles
Waffles 
Waffles 
Waffles 
Waffles 
Waffles 
Waffles 
Waffles  
Waffles   
Waffles	
Waffles   
Waffles 
Waffles 
Waffles  
Waffles
Waffles 
Waffles  
Waffles   
Waffles 
Waffles
Waffles
Waffles 
Waffles  
Waffles  
Waffles
Waffles   
Waffles  
Waffles 
Waffles
Waffles
Waffles  
Waffles 
Waffles
Waffles 
Waffles 
Waffles 
Waffles 
Waffles 
Waffles 
Waffles 
Waffles 
Waffles  
Waffles  
Waffles  
Waffles  
Waffles  
Waffles  
Waffles  
Waffles  
Waffles  
Waffles  
Waffles  
Waffles  
Waffles  
Waffles  
Waffles  
Waffles  
Waffles  
Waffles  
Waffles  
Waffles  
Waffles  
Waffles  
Waffles  
Waffles  
Waffles  
Waffles  
Waffles  
Waffles  
Waffles 
Waffles
Waffles 
Waffles   
Waffles  
Waffles 
Waffles 
Waffles   
Waffles   
Waffles  
Waffles  
Waffles 
Waffles
Waffles 
Waffles	
Waffles  
Waffles  
Waffles  
Waffles  
Waffles  
Waffles  
Waffles  
Waffles  
Waffles  
Waffles  
Waffles  
Waffles  
Waffles  
Waffles  
Waffles  
Waffles  
Waffles  
Waffles  
Waffles  
Waffles   
Waffles  
Waffles 
Waffles  
Waffles   
Waffles  
Waffles  
Waffles 
Waffles  
Waffles   
Waffles   
Waffles   
Waffles   
Waffles   
Waffles	
Waffles  
Waffles 
Waffles 
Waffles  
Waffles   
Waffles   
Waffles  
Waffles 
Waffles
Waffles 
Waffles   
Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles	Waffles


----------



## coolness (Oct 27, 2011)

i dont need a bunker give me a F16 and than i gonna win the fight
I really won on BF3


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 27, 2011)

I can't believe such a fine example of hard work and engineering has been filled with this amount of fail-trolls and spam


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2011)

Alan John said:


> I can't believe such a fine example of hard work and engineering has been filled with this amount of fail-trolls and spam


No Pokemon - No Problem - No Bunker.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 29, 2011)

What is going on in here?


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 29, 2011)

sadly, nothing :/


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 29, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> sadly, nothing :/


I will burn this place down if this continue!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 30, 2011)

Weren't you the one who built this place?


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 30, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> Weren't you the one who built this place?


And I will be the one to burn it down!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 30, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > Weren't you the one who built this place?
> ...


But...but... D:
Can't let you do that, Star Fox! ;O;


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 30, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


Then I will clean it!


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey, where's Agumon?


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 30, 2011)

GameWinner said:


> Hey, where's Agumon?


Still guarding that trash can


----------



## coolness (Dec 1, 2011)

hey can i enter the bunker?
and can i guard the tv?


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm guarding the lolis. Try nuking my lolis, you shotas!


----------



## chyyran (Dec 2, 2011)

Nuclear forecast for next Pokenoob flood:

Minor flood imminent due to 15th Pokemon Movie

Prepare yourselves. 

GUARD THE COOKIES!! DON'T FORGET THE COOKIES!! I WANT TO EAT COOKIES!!


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Dec 4, 2011)

Punyman said:


> GUARD THE COOKIES!! DON'T FORGET THE COOKIES!! I WANT TO EAT COOKIES!!


I'm guessing  he wants some cookies.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 4, 2011)

ChaosZero816 said:


> Punyman said:
> 
> 
> > GUARD THE COOKIES!! DON'T FORGET THE COOKIES!! I WANT TO EAT COOKIES!!
> ...


ofc not in the way you think! 
He wants it so that he can attract some lolis to his van~ 

btw.... *looks at avatar*... I think we have similar interests~


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 13, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> ChaosZero816 said:
> 
> 
> > Punyman said:
> ...



Are you trying to say that only females between the age of 14 and 16 are admitted to the bunker due to decreased food consumption levels and increased kawaii levels, thus increasing the survivability rate and the fun factor? Because that'd make sense in an incredibly racist and pedo kind of way.


----------



## Thesolcity (Dec 13, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > ChaosZero816 said:
> ...



I see nothing about race.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 13, 2011)

Thesolcity said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > s4mid4re said:
> ...


Well then it's settled - that makes it "ok". XD


----------



## Paarish (Dec 14, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> I'm guarding the lolis. Try nuking my lolis, you shotas!


Shotas are on our side you fool!
Lolis and Shotas... UNITE!


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 15, 2011)

Paarish said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > I'm guarding the lolis. Try nuking my lolis, you shotas!
> ...


All hail, Lolis and Shotas~


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 16, 2011)

*GET*​http://foxi4.w.interii.pl/flashvortex.swf​*READY*​


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 17, 2011)

Ooooh shit. LEMME IN LEMME IN! GUYS, HEY GUYS CAN I COME IN?? PLEAASE GOD LET ME IN?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 17, 2011)

First you've gotta do the truffle shuffle.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 17, 2011)

But...I don't wanna do the truffle shuffle...

You ever randomly check a thread and see a new post, then post because why not? Then you notice the time of the two posts and it makes it seem like you've just been waiting for a reply in a thread to reply to?


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 21, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> First you've gotta do the truffle shuffle.


This


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 31, 2011)

I am hiding in the bunker to deal with a new threat: 3DS hacking noobs.


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 4, 2012)

I want in, but can my Pikachu come too?


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 4, 2012)

VVoltz said:


> I want in, but can my Pikachu come too?


Can I use it as a power source?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 6, 2012)

VVoltz said:


> I want in, but can my Pikachu come too?


...there is always place in the food storage. The cleaver is over there. Make it quick, I'm in the mood for electric mouse burgers.


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 8, 2012)

Some of these noobs these days... *shudders*


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 28, 2012)

A Gay Little Catboy said:


> VVoltz said:
> 
> 
> > I want in, but can my Pikachu come too?
> ...


Avatar = ♥
Full Image =


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 28, 2012)

tigris said:


> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > VVoltz said:
> ...


Can't post it again


----------



## machomuu (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm here, but I don't think we'll have space for all of my Touhou Doujinshi.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 28, 2012)

A Gay Little Catboy said:


> tigris said:
> 
> 
> > A Gay Little Catboy said:
> ...


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 28, 2012)

machomuu said:


> I'm here, but I don't think we'll have space for all of my *Hentai* Doujinshi.


----------



## KazoWAR (Feb 4, 2012)

You guys herd?



Spoiler



There is place holder code in B/W for Kyurem to have a Forme, turns out the person who found it decided to double check to see if D/P had somthing simular for Rotom, Shaymin and Giratina and it did.


----------



## Narayan (Feb 4, 2012)

KazoWAR said:


> You guys herd?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


were there sprites for the formes?


----------



## KazoWAR (Feb 4, 2012)

Narayan said:


> KazoWAR said:
> 
> 
> > You guys herd?
> ...





Spoiler



No acual data for the forme, there is some data in the game that lists info about each pokemon's forme. all without any formes is listed as 0s, one with are listed as number of forms with other data for other stuff about the pokemon. so a shaymin has land and sky so its listed as 2. Kyurem is listed as 1. being listed as having 1 forme doesnt really mean much but sice all other single forme pokemon is listed as 0 makes you wonder. when the dude double checked D/P (at the time if you dont remember D/P had no sky shaymin forme, as well as rotom and giratina and thier formes) shaymin, rotom and giratina was listed as having 1 forme and not just 0 like all the rest.

http://pokebeach.com...nd-white-coding


----------



## ~.~ (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm Glad Someone **coughHydreigonCough* *had Assisted me in finding this shelter, seeing as what you're hiding from is the majority of my kind. I can assure you that as an ambassador among my kind, I will gladly show you that it is now safe to step out of  your *Forretress* And see that is completely safe to return to the outside..

Now who's willing to come out and give me some roms. Show everyone its safe out here?


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh dear, what have I done!? heheheh...oops.


----------



## Ace (Feb 7, 2012)

You whore.


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 7, 2012)

ANGRY FACE


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 7, 2012)

Laugh it up, all of you. But keep making preparations.

Winter is Coming.

And with it, the Poke'monsoon.


----------



## Narayan (Feb 9, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Laugh it up, all of you. But keep making preparations.
> 
> Winter is Coming.
> 
> And with it, the Poke'monsoon.


i already prepped up room 263,683. nobody is allowed to enter.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 9, 2012)

It has been a warm and quiet winter. Although it maybe too soon to tell, but I think we should be safe till the next release. Till then, I want everyone to be prepared and to help me with this, I brought scar with me


Spoiler: Scar


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 9, 2012)

From what I've read lately, this time Poken00bs will come not only with their Pokemon, but also Ninja's and Samurais. Nobunaga or not, we have to re-supply our stock of Pirates - the only useful weapon againts Ninjas and such.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> From what I've read lately, this time Poken00bs will come not only with their Pokemon, but also Ninja's and Samurais. Nobunaga or not, we have to re-supply our stock of Pirates - the only useful weapon againts Ninjas and such.


WE NEED MORE PIRATES!!! Everyone man your battle stations!


----------



## Narayan (Feb 10, 2012)

chill out, Jack Sparrow is here.


----------



## Quincy (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi i iz poken00b what iz thiz?


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 14, 2012)

Quincy said:


> Hi i iz poken00b what iz thiz?


----------



## Quincy (Feb 14, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Quincy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi i iz poken00b what iz thiz?


W0w iz th4t new gen p0k3m0nz? osm!


----------



## ShinyLatios (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh no, a pokenoob has entered! ARM YOURSELF, DONT LET HIM ESCAPE. KILL IT WITH FIRE!

I SHALL BLOCK THE ENTRANCE, AS I JUST CAME INSIDE!


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Feb 16, 2012)

haw does i get da p0keeballz 2 campure dem animawl tingys from de grass?


----------



## Quincy (Feb 16, 2012)

YoshiInAVoid said:


> haw does i get da p0keeballz 2 campure dem animawl tingys from de grass?


u pr3z on 1t3m n thn p0keeballz n thn us3 mby tht way u cn catch that eww creatures in thiz bunkr


----------



## ShinyLatios (Feb 16, 2012)

guys, be quick! they're already growing in numbers!


----------



## Quincy (Feb 17, 2012)

ShinyLatios said:


> guys, be quick! they're already growing in numbers!


*thr0wz p0k33ballz @ ur ava*


----------



## ShinyLatios (Feb 17, 2012)

Quincy said:


> ShinyLatios said:
> 
> 
> > guys, be quick! they're already growing in numbers!
> ...


cant catch other trainers pokémon!

as a pokén00b, you should know that!


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Feb 17, 2012)

Quincy said:


> YoshiInAVoid said:
> 
> 
> > haw does i get da p0keeballz 2 campure dem animawl tingys from de grass?
> ...


thx


----------



## Quincy (Feb 17, 2012)

ShinyLatios said:


> Quincy said:
> 
> 
> > ShinyLatios said:
> ...


i iz tm r0ck3t. i cn catch 0th3r ppl pkmn t00 >=D


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 17, 2012)

Warning!
Dangerous levels of stupid have been detected within this facility.
Self-destruct sequence: Activated. 
Automated internal defenses: Activated.
Proceed in an orderly and calm fashion toward any nearby sentry turret.


----------



## chyyran (Feb 19, 2012)

Better put in my order for Pokenoob repel.

500 crates oughta do it


Oh, and who wants cake?


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Feb 19, 2012)

THE CAKE IS A LIE!


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 19, 2012)

YoshiInAVoid said:


> THE CAKE IS A LIE!


Old meme is old


----------



## Quincy (Feb 19, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> YoshiInAVoid said:
> 
> 
> > THE CAKE IS A LIE!
> ...


Are you the catboy, former known as the little gay catboy?


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 19, 2012)

Quincy said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > YoshiInAVoid said:
> ...


I am indeed the same catboy, formerly know as A Gay Little Catboy. And still gayer than ever


----------



## Quincy (Feb 19, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Quincy said:
> 
> 
> > The Catboy said:
> ...


You're the most awesome person on here =D Publicly liking cats + being gay = awesome ^^


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 19, 2012)

Quincy said:


> You're the most awesome person on here =D Publicly liking cats + being gay = awesome ^^



Yet publicly liking dogs and being straight makes you a moderator.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Quincy said:
> 
> 
> > You're the most awesome person on here =D Publicly liking cats + being gay = awesome ^^
> ...


----------



## Quincy (Feb 19, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Quincy said:
> 
> 
> > You're the most awesome person on here =D Publicly liking cats + being gay = awesome ^^
> ...


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Quincy said:


> Well, no offence to anyone but gay's aren't as publicly accepted as straight persons are. So in my eyes, someone who has the courage to get out of the closet, deserves more respect (and beleive me, I know a lot of gay people who are "stuck" in the closet because they are afraid what the rest will think, do and such)


Myeh, we're not in the 1960'ties anymore, unless someone lives in a backwards country like the ones in middle-east or 45% of America or "The Bad parts of Europe" then being gay is not really "cool and brave" anymore. Who cares about other people's bedroom buisness, seriously? It's already accepted by the majority, give it 10-20 more years (aka, give the hillbillies time so that the unevitable death by means of Darwin arrives at their doorstep. I mean, accidents happen, mostly to dumb people) and it'll be socially accepted in all the developed countries.


----------



## Quincy (Feb 19, 2012)

OMG, It's a miracle! Like... serious talk in the EOF


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 19, 2012)

That's what makes it so funny!


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 19, 2012)

Quincy said:


> You're the most awesome person on here =D Publicly liking cats + being gay = awesome ^^


I don't like cats though


----------



## Snailface (Feb 26, 2012)

Time to charge up the EOF bunker's generators.

A new Pokemon game is coming!  







Catboy, you must protect us!


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Feb 26, 2012)

The temp will be down again!
Oh no!!
I'm hiding in here, I'll spam thundaga to power the generators.


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 26, 2012)

Why does a mod not just ban every noob?


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 26, 2012)

WE MUST IMPLIMENT THE 3.0 UPDATE TO SECURE OURSELVES


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Feb 26, 2012)

is this the eof or am i in the wrong place?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 26, 2012)

Luigi2011SM64 said:


> is this the eof or am i in the wrong place?


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Feb 27, 2012)

A new pokemon game?
Prepare the defenses. Gather materials. Horde Porn.
The storm is brewing.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 27, 2012)

Snailface said:


> Time to charge up the EOF bunker's generators.
> 
> A new Pokemon game is coming!
> 
> ...


EVERYONE GET TO THE BUNKER! WE HAVE A WAR TO LIVE THROUGH! Damn it men, I won't lose anymore men this battle!


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 27, 2012)

Why won't we just... lock the bunker tight... and screw this whole Pokemon buisness?

They're going to kill eachother fighting for an AP patch or ROM links anyways, let them exterminate themselves.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 27, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Why won't we just... lock the bunker tight... and screw this whole Pokemon buisness?
> 
> They're going to kill eachother fighting for an AP patch or ROM links anyways, let them exterminate themselves.


Because I need to go out and _*buy*_ my copy when the game comes out...I buy the games, thus I have no concern for the AP and that stops me from being a Pokenoob


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 27, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Why won't we just... lock the bunker tight... and screw this whole Pokemon buisness?
> ...


...I'm sorry, I think I'm in the wrong bunker...

*leaves quietly*


----------



## Fear Zoa (Feb 29, 2012)

Fear Zoa reporting for bunkering
I came as soon as I remembered my password


----------



## Narayan (Feb 29, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> Fear Zoa reporting for bunkering
> I came as soon as I remembered my password


you should post it somewhere in your room. it's been a long time.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 5, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> Fear Zoa reporting for bunkering
> I came as soon as I remembered my password


Good, you can bunk with Agumon, he's been pretty lonely lately since people tend to forget he's here


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 6, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> > Fear Zoa reporting for bunkering
> ...


How can people forget? He's right on the first page.
Does anyone look at the first page of this thread?


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 6, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > Fear Zoa said:
> ...


181 pages, I forgot what that page looks like by this point.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Mar 8, 2012)

I kinda missed like 100 pages myself. I havent been here too long, but I'm staying atleast until the next generation of pokenoobs leave =.=


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Mar 14, 2012)

Men, as your resident NeoSupaMario, it is my job to show you what we're up against:





Now, men! The fate of GBAtemp is in your hands! (or paws, in Catboy and Vulpes and many other's cases)


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Mar 14, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Why won't we just... lock the bunker tight... and screw this whole Pokemon buisness?
> ...


IMPERIAL TROOPS HAVE ENTERED THE BUNKER. REPEAT. IMPERIAL TROOPS HAVE ENTERED THE *radio buzzing*


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 14, 2012)

>plays with Hello Kitty plushies.

Don't mind me.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Mar 15, 2012)

Is everyone armed with non-pokemon games and comments?


----------



## ShinyLatios (Mar 15, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> Is everyone armed with non-pokemon games and comments?



YES SIR. WELL. ON THE GAMES PART, I HAVEN'T READIED MY COMMENTGUN YET SIR.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Mar 15, 2012)

ShinyLatios said:


> NeoSupaMario said:
> 
> 
> > Is everyone armed with non-pokemon games and comments?
> ...


THEN READY IT, SOLDIER!!! THIS IS WAR!!!


----------



## ShinyLatios (Mar 15, 2012)

SIR YES SIR.

COMMENT COMMENT COMMENT COMMENT COMMENT

Sorry, I slipped my finger over the trigger.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Mar 15, 2012)

Hey! You shot DinohScene in the shoulder!


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 16, 2012)

You are Catboy


----------



## Densetsu (Mar 16, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> I am Catboy


As we agreed, I will now restore control of the EoF Bunker back to you.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 16, 2012)

wait, are there any threats?


----------



## Densetsu (Mar 16, 2012)

No actual threats, yet. I only temporarily hijacked the Bunker just to see if it's possible, and it is. We'll have to increase our defenses for the release of _Pokemon + Nobunaga's Ambition_. The release date in Japan is March 17th, which is tomorrow for us Westerners, but it's already nearly the 17th in Japan (only 4 hours to go over there).

I'll be on a plane flying to CA tomorrow to start my spring break, so if the ROM is dumped within the next 24 hours I will not be able to assist in battling Poke-tards while I'm in the air. But I will join TrolleyDave and Vulpes Abnocto in the battle as soon as I touch down.

I suggest that you batten down the hatches in preparation for when the ROM is dumped.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 16, 2012)

you posted @4:04pm philippine time.
and it's 21:46 now. but i think the coast is still clear.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Mar 16, 2012)

This bunkers getting too full! Im off to create more. 

*puts on mecha armor and walks out of the bunker*


----------



## Narayan (Mar 16, 2012)

yes! yes please do!


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Mar 16, 2012)

*clanks back in* I'm back! Check out the off topic chat section


----------



## Narayan (Mar 16, 2012)

MEN! FIRE AT WILL NEOSUPAMARIO!!!


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Mar 16, 2012)

Traitor.
I'm bunkering here and there's nothing you can do about it.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 16, 2012)

yes he fell for the decoy.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 16, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> Traitor.
> I'm bunkering here and there's nothing you can do about it.


I'm The Fucking Catboy, there is a lot I can do about this!


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Mar 16, 2012)

There was no decoy. *aims machine gun mecha arm at Narayan*


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 16, 2012)

The Catboy has banished NeoSupaMario from the Bunker!
Fend for yourself in the upcoming flood!


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Mar 16, 2012)

Oh you wish you could. Catboy. And I thought u were ok when u said u liked star wars.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 16, 2012)

You underestimate my power


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Mar 16, 2012)

This place safety has been compromised!


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Mar 16, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> You underestimate my power


If only you had any.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 16, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > You underestimate my power
> ...


You'll learn, you'll learn


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm sure i will.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 16, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > You underestimate my power
> ...


He will intimidate you.
Believe me, he fooled me a lot of times, but it was worth it


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Mar 16, 2012)

While you were all occupied with NeoSupa, I broke in through the back with my Samurott army.



Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 16, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> I'm sure i will.


I win


----------



## ShinyLatios (Mar 17, 2012)

ScarletCrystals said:


> While you were all occupied with NeoSupa, I broke in through the back with my Samurott army.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


seems like nobody is caring. let's face it, samurott could never beat me.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Mar 17, 2012)

Damn legendaries.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 18, 2012)

NeoSupaMario is now in space jail


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Mar 20, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> NeoSupaMario is now in space jail


you wish.   I haven't been banned or suspended. I just had surgery. I won't be posting regularly for awhile so you can all breathe a sigh of relief. 
But I will return someday.....


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 20, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > NeoSupaMario is now in space jail
> ...


Don't make me get ugly on you!


----------



## ShinyLatios (Mar 21, 2012)

Suddenly, memories of the space core return to me. good times.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 22, 2012)

We should send a team to retrieve space core and stash it in the bunker


----------



## ShinyLatios (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah, we should.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 26, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> We should send a team to retrieve space core and stash it in the bunker


I am the best at space


----------



## joshbean39 (Apr 2, 2012)

Any thing new going on?..havent been on in a while.


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 14, 2012)

attention all, with the new pokemon info and new game upcoming, now is a better time than ever to start packing away and abandoning your family to hide.... from.... THEM!!!


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 14, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> attention all, with the new pokemon info and new game upcoming, now is a better time than ever to start packing away and abandoning your family to hide.... from.... THEM!!!


THE BUNKERS BACK BABY!


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 14, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > attention all, with the new pokemon info and new game upcoming, now is a better time than ever to start packing away and abandoning your family to hide.... from.... THEM!!!
> ...


WOOT!


----------



## Qtis (Apr 15, 2012)

Moving to the bunker with extra rations. Anything else I need?


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 15, 2012)

Qtis said:


> Moving to the bunker with extra rations. Anything else I need?


a gun and plenty of ammunition.


----------



## Qtis (Apr 15, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> Qtis said:
> 
> 
> > Moving to the bunker with extra rations. Anything else I need?
> ...


I also stumbled on a few extra pokéballs for bait. I'll take them just in case there is a Normandy-type assault happening. Easier for artillery and grenades


----------



## alphenor (Apr 17, 2012)

guess I'm in the right moment, eh? anything else we need for this bunker to withstand the increasing number of........ya know.


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 17, 2012)

alphenor said:


> guess I'm in the right moment, eh? anything else we need for this bunker to withstand the increasing number of........ya know.


everything to create a new establishment.
the old world is about to be dead, bring over everything you can.


----------



## alphenor (Apr 17, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> alphenor said:
> 
> 
> > guess I'm in the right moment, eh? anything else we need for this bunker to withstand the increasing number of........ya know.
> ...



eh? 2012's gonna happen? O_O

I'm gonna bring napkins and sell them. (it is an actual necessity)


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

This bunker has acquired a repugnant stench since the last time i posted here...


----------



## alphenor (Apr 17, 2012)

maybe it's because it was quite a long time since Black and White.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned cuz... wait... this isent the you are banned game


----------



## alphenor (Apr 17, 2012)

that's why I edited it as "*mispost*" before I made my actual reply to this thread.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

Banne I didn't notice 

Edit: >_


----------



## alphenor (Apr 17, 2012)

it's fiiiiiiiiiiine 
the only enemies in the bunker are pokenoobs.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 18, 2012)

Guys there is a war coming soon


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 18, 2012)

A war?! *hides*


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 18, 2012)

Pokemon Black 2, White 2, and Conquest are right around the corner, the site shall hit the fan very soon and we need to fix this place up to survive this war!


----------



## Narayan (Apr 18, 2012)

so, where can i download pokemon romz again?


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 18, 2012)

Narayan said:


> so, where can i download pokemon romz again?


Sure, just go here


----------



## Narayan (Apr 18, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > so, where can i download pokemon romz again?
> ...


ooh, you look good. nice smile. 







...about the roms...


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 19, 2012)

Hmmm.... I'll join the bunker. on one condition.... I GET TO BUNK THE BUNKER!!!


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 19, 2012)

Narayan said:


> so, where can i download pokemon romz again?


Sorry only banned people get access to that feature.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 20, 2012)

We need Mtn Dew in the bunker


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Apr 25, 2012)

Here u go, Fear Zora. *comes in with a lifetime supply of each mountain dew flavor*

Ps Catboys gonna be pissed cuz I have returned to the bunker!!!!


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 25, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> Here u go, Fear Zora. *comes in with a lifetime supply of each mountain dew flavor*
> 
> Ps Catboys gonna be pissed cuz I have returned to the bunker!!!!


I already have proper tools to handle you


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Apr 25, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> NeoSupaMario said:
> 
> 
> > Here u go, Fear Zora. *comes in with a lifetime supply of each mountain dew flavor*
> ...


Dragon Dildo? >: D


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 25, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > NeoSupaMario said:
> ...


How did you guess?


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Apr 25, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> > The Catboy said:
> ...


It's a bi-curious tool of mine


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Apr 25, 2012)

But that's already been in Catboy. (ps Catboy, how do you pike the dragon dildo?)


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 26, 2012)

I can believe the filth coming out of your mouths!

It's just pure vulgarity!


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Apr 26, 2012)

Ikr? Catboy, u r evil!!!


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm going to do something your mothers should have done a long time ago.

*grabs Catboy and ZC*
*turns on coldwater tap*

You are both potty mouths and I am going to wash that foul language out of your mouths!
With soap!


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Apr 26, 2012)

No more foul language, or thou shalt be kick-ed from the EOF Bunker and left to fiend for yourselves in the pokèmon b&w 2 tempest!!!

*high fives DinohScene*


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 26, 2012)

Amen to that chap!


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Maplemage (Apr 28, 2012)

It's been 2 years since this was made, well almost.


----------



## alphenor (Apr 30, 2012)

what's going on here?


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 30, 2012)

alphenor said:


> what's going on here?


Roms and whatnot


----------



## ShinyLatios (May 9, 2012)

I shall take refuge here again soon. please look forward to my return!


----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2012)

Guys the bunker isn't stickied anymore! We must get it returned to it's rightful place before the next pokemon release!


----------



## p1ngpong (May 14, 2012)

The EOF had a ridiculous amount of pinned threads (13 in all). So I decided to do a spring clean and only leave the popular games pinned. If we have another potential pokemon flood or whatever I will re-pin it.

If people spam in order to keep this thread bumped to the top or whatever (like they have done in the past) I will just lock or delete it.


----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2012)

Yeah I know this guy, he's serious. My friends, we must lay low till Pokemon Black 2 and White 2 are released. For now it is safe to venture onward into the rest of the Temp


----------



## Foxi4 (May 14, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Yeah I know this guy, he's serious. My friends, we must lay low till Pokemon Black 2 and White 2 are released. *For now it is safe to venture onward into the rest of the Temp*.


WARNING!​



​RED QUEEN A.I HAS BEEN ACTIVATED!​PROCEED TO EMERGENCY EXITS!​


----------



## ShinyLatios (May 14, 2012)

Before you guys head out, I brought some weapons from outside of the bunker.


----------



## Xarsah16 (May 14, 2012)




----------



## NeoSupaMario (May 15, 2012)

Actually... Pkmn Conquest is coming out soon. Therefore the thread should be re-pinned before then.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 15, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> Actually... Pkmn Conquest is coming out soon. Therefore the thread should be re-pinned before then.


And Black & White 2


----------



## Foxi4 (May 15, 2012)

Wait, wait, wait...

The thread is unpinned...
Everybody's outside the bunker temporarily...
_Pokemon *Conquest*_ is coming...

 _Con... quest..._

*IT'S A CONSPIRACY, RUN, RUN, RUN!** EVERYBODY PANIC, S*IT JUST GOT REAL!*

[yt]dddAi8FF3F4[/yt]

_"Take evasive action. Green Group, stay close to holding sector MD-7!"_

_"Admiral, we have enemy Pokenoobs in sector 47!"_

_"IT'S A TRAP!"_


----------



## Eerpow (May 15, 2012)

*pokenoob level 42 appears


----------



## Foxi4 (May 15, 2012)

*Foxi4 takes evasive action*


----------



## Janthran (May 15, 2012)

reshiram is best pony


----------



## KingVamp (May 16, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> The EOF had a ridiculous amount of pinned threads (13 in all). So I decided to do a spring clean and only leave the popular games pinned. If we have another potential pokemon flood or whatever I will re-pin it.
> 
> If people spam in order to keep this thread bumped to the top or whatever (like they have done in the past) I will just lock or delete it.


Is that what happen to the very popular spam thread?

Oh and I'm entering the bunker.


----------



## ShinyLatios (May 16, 2012)

I'm still here, ready to draco meteor any poken00bs


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 16, 2012)

Will the pokenoobs be worse than the Zelda fanatics when Skyward was close to being leaked?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 3, 2012)

A warning to all, the pokemon releases are right around the corner. Make sure you have all the things you need and ready the bunker!


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Jun 3, 2012)

I brought my rage comics, PSP, 3DS, N64, Wii, (all with games), trolling skills, and a 60 pack of coke. I'm good ta go


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 3, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> I brought my rage comics, PSP, 3DS, N64, Wii, (all with games), trolling skills, and a 60 pack of coke. I'm good ta go


No you didn't, I banned you from my bunker.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 3, 2012)

Guys, I have a confession.  I'm...probably going to buy BW2 ):


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 3, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Guys, I have a confession.  I'm...probably going to buy BW2 ):


I am going to buy it too. But this is not place to hide from people buying the game, this is a place to hide from noobs pirating the game and doing their pokenoob thing when they whine about the game not working.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 3, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, I have a confession.  I'm...probably going to buy BW2 ):
> ...


Oh thank God, I was sure I was going to be trampled by those 5 year old Jackals.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Jun 3, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> NeoSupaMario said:
> 
> 
> > I brought my rage comics, PSP, 3DS, N64, Wii, (all with games), trolling skills, and a 60 pack of coke. I'm good ta go
> ...


Then I'm still here because...?


----------



## machomuu (Jun 3, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > NeoSupaMario said:
> ...


Nope, right now you're talking to us from outside the door.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Jun 3, 2012)

Fom outside of the Door of your room. Ur room has a repulsive smell so I don't wanna come in.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 3, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> Fom outside of the Door of your room. Ur room has a repulsive smell so I don't wanna come in.


Actually, my room has a natural, refreshing smell.  I checked.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 3, 2012)

Someone do something about that guy, I banned him from the bunker, so I did my job


----------



## machomuu (Jun 3, 2012)

Got it.

*Readies Bow and Arrow*


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 3, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Someone do something about that guy, I banned him from the bunker, so I did my job



Am I allowed in with Paary~


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 3, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > Someone do something about that guy, I banned him from the bunker, so I did my job
> ...


Of course!


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 3, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> DinohScene said:
> 
> 
> > The Catboy said:
> ...



YAAAY.

1 room then please ;3
With a single bed


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 3, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> YAAAY.
> 
> 1 room then please ;3
> With a single bed


Go forward, then turn right. It's the first room number 1234.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 3, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> DinohScene said:
> 
> 
> > YAAAY.
> ...



There's no CCTV right? .__.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 3, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > DinohScene said:
> ...


This a Bunker run by me and a hidden group of catboys...so no.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 3, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> DinohScene said:
> 
> 
> > The Catboy said:
> ...



Hmmm
This seems suspicious, but delicious~

I'll take it ;D


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 3, 2012)

This thread could be perfect if it had more Irish Dancing and [member='NeoSupaMario'] as a punching bag.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Jun 3, 2012)

I already am a punching bag... But not for long


----------



## The Milkman (Jun 3, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> I already am a punching bag... But not for long



Shut up! Punching bags arent supposed to make empty threats!


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Jun 4, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> NeoSupaMario said:
> 
> 
> > I already am a punching bag... But not for long
> ...


Then I'm breaking the rules. > 

Anyways im inside the bunker I live in my own dug out hole that I plan to make into the best friggin room EVAR


----------



## The Milkman (Jun 4, 2012)

HEY! LET ME IN! WHO LOCKED THE DOOR! I WANT FREE NETFLIX AND PRON TOO!


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Jun 4, 2012)

Well... Catboy and I were starting ta become friends so... Yeah. P.S. This is my first bunker room remodel (it'll undergo changes a few times)


----------



## ShinyLatios (Jun 5, 2012)

*wakes up* ...hm. *goes back to sleep*


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> Well... Catboy and I were starting ta become friends so... Yeah. P.S. This is my first bunker room remodel (it'll undergo changes a few times)


----------



## ShinyLatios (Jun 5, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> Well... Catboy and I were starting ta become friends so... Yeah. P.S. This is my first bunker room remodel (it'll undergo changes a few times)


I was friends with catboy before it was- nvm being friends with catboy has always been cool.


----------



## KazoWAR (Jun 14, 2012)

GUYS B2W2 WILL BE OUT IN ABOUT A WEEK ITS TIME TO STOCK UP ON SUPPLIES TO RIDE OUT THE SHITSTORM THAT WILL SOON FOLLOW.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 14, 2012)

/me sits on his bed and plays Pokemon Gold.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 14, 2012)

We need this thread pinned again!


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 15, 2012)

A pokemon release is only 3 days away!


----------



## KazoWAR (Jun 15, 2012)

WHAT!


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 15, 2012)

Pokemon Conquest comes out June 18th!
As well B&W2 comes out June 23rd!


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Jun 16, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Pokemon Conquest comes out June 18th!
> As well B&W2 comes out June 23rd!


Oh shit! But since I am a Borrower (from that recent Studio Ghibli film) My Girlfriend Arrietty and I can easilly hide because of my height. Oh... wait... There's a catboy in here... Arrietty, don't move and he won't eat us!!


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 16, 2012)

Neo, you're still banned from the bunker, deal with it


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Jun 16, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Neo, you're still banned from the bunker, deal with it


I'm still here. You deal with it. My girlfriend and I only need one room... And one bed... Heeheehee


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 16, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > Neo, you're still banned from the bunker, deal with it
> ...


Yeah, your room is way outside away from my bunker. I am Lord of think bunker and my work is law!


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Jun 16, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> NeoSupaMario said:
> 
> 
> > The Catboy said:
> ...


 Haha no. My gf and I are so tiny you won't even notice are room, kk?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 16, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> Haha no. My gf and I are so tiny you won't even notice are room, kk?


Yeah, I'm just going to release some cats.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Jun 16, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> NeoSupaMario said:
> 
> 
> > Haha no. My gf and I are so tiny you won't even notice are room, kk?
> ...


 But you are a cat...? (hide, my sweet! I'll take care of this!) 








... I'm about to get eaten, aren't I?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 16, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > NeoSupaMario said:
> ...


I am not a cat.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Jun 16, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> NeoSupaMario said:
> 
> 
> > The Catboy said:
> ...


 Right. You are THE Catboy. Now, is there anything I can do to stay and not have to fight off hoards of cats? Ill do ANYTHING except leave.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 16, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> Right. You are THE Catboy. Now, is there anything I can do to stay and not have to fight off hoards of cats? Ill do ANYTHING except leave.


I will bring this up for a vote


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Jun 16, 2012)

A vote on what?


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 16, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> A vote on what?



If you'll be my personal cleaning slave or Catboys cleaning slave ;D

Only joking ;3


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 16, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> A vote on what?


Be silent and vote! ;o;


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Jun 16, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> NeoSupaMario said:
> 
> 
> > A vote on what?
> ...


 wait you mean cleaning as in sweep sweep ? Or... Cleaning as in... Lick lick suck suck? Cuz I don't think Arrietty would like the second option... (I can only do that for her )


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 16, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> DinohScene said:
> 
> 
> > NeoSupaMario said:
> ...



Cleaning as in sweep sweep ofcourse ;o
Always thinking of the worst D;
Tut tut tut~


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Jun 16, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> NeoSupaMario said:
> 
> 
> > DinohScene said:
> ...


Phew! I was expecting the worst from Catboy- not you.  Anyways, gotta go *ahem* help "clean" Arrietty. Brb (heeheehee)


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

I don't know what this poll is for, but imma vote both options just because I can


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 16, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NO YOU WILL GET BACK HERE AND CLEAN MY BROOMCABINET.
I assure you.
It's pretty dirty in there


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Jun 16, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> NeoSupaMario said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...


 Um... I hope you mean broomcabinet and not... Something else...


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 16, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> DinohScene said:
> 
> 
> > NeoSupaMario said:
> ...



You don't want to know what happened in there.
That's not just a place to store innocent brooms you know.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Jun 16, 2012)

Oh! Um... Hehehe... Can I bring Arrietty with me?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 16, 2012)

*HQ come in HQ, this is border patrol. I'm seeing something on the horizon*


----------



## Flame (Jun 16, 2012)

pokemon conquest is on the horizon


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Jun 16, 2012)

Battle stations everyone!!!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 16, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> Battle stations everyone!!!


no, not yet. they're still far. but strengthen anything that needs strengthening. on the outside for you, since you can't get in.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Jun 16, 2012)

Narayan said:


> NeoSupaMario said:
> 
> 
> > Battle stations everyone!!!
> ...


I am inside...?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 16, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > NeoSupaMario said:
> ...


negative. i see you from where i am.


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 16, 2012)

Narayan said:


> NeoSupaMario said:
> 
> 
> > Narayan said:
> ...


*Stalkers gonna stalk.*​


----------



## Narayan (Jun 16, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > NeoSupaMario said:
> ...


nope, i'm from border patrol.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Jun 16, 2012)

But I'm a tiny, cute, borrower with my girlfriend Arrietty! How can you see me?! (p.s. We just slipped inside)


----------



## Narayan (Jun 16, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> But I'm a tiny, cute, borrower with my girlfriend Arrietty! How can you see me?! (p.s. We just slipped inside)


how the hell am i supposed to be in border patrol if i can't spot the noobs smaller than you?

oh and that was just a pile of tires.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Jun 16, 2012)

Well now that pile of tires is my bunker. I covered it in solid metal and built a small house for Arrietty and me inside. It has one bedroom... And one bed....


----------



## Narayan (Jun 16, 2012)

@The Catboy
^
^
fixed a problem for ya.

ahh didn't werk. 




The Catboy said:


> NeoSupaMario said:
> 
> 
> > A vote on what?
> ...


maybe this'll summon you.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Jun 16, 2012)

Narayan said:


> @[member='The Catboy']
> ^
> ^
> fixed a problem for ya.
> ...


 hmm? What do you mean?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 16, 2012)

Why are there still noobs in my bunker?
BTW, the yes was to throw Neo out  Even he voted to throw himself out!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 16, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Why are there still noobs in my bunker?


he's out.



NeoSupaMario said:


> Well now that pile of tires is my bunker. I covered it in solid metal and built a small house for Arrietty and me inside. It has one bedroom... And one bed....



kicking him won't even be necessary. he volunteered.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Jun 16, 2012)

Narayan said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > Why are there still noobs in my bunker?
> ...


For a couple reasons:
1) my bunker is connected to the main one
2) I am now a patrol/soldier guy
3) it means me and Arrietty get some privacy...


----------



## 1234turtles (Jun 16, 2012)

I would think you would be stocking up on supplies for when the pokenoobs return for pokemon black and white 2.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Jun 16, 2012)

I already have. Starting a new file on Radiant Historia...


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 19, 2012)

Everyone, get to the bunker! ;o;


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 19, 2012)

I didn't know Conquest was so....wanted...


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 19, 2012)

GameWinner said:


> I didn't know Conquest was so....wanted...


Then you thought wrong! ;O;


----------



## Flame (Jun 19, 2012)

GameWinner said:


> I didn't know Conquest was so....wanted...



Pokemon is like cocaine. its hell of a drug.


----------



## Qtis (Jun 19, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> GameWinner said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't know Conquest was so....wanted...
> ...


I found out today that it was going to be released and that the game had leaked. Somehow I had managed to get away from the pokemon hype and then I read p1ng's global notice @USN.. That ruined my day and I had to escape to the bunker. Luckily I don't have to be alone here. Man the turrets and machine guns! \o/


----------



## finkmac (Jun 19, 2012)

Can I join? I have some "weapons" to contribute...









I have waaaay too many of these... First person to guess what they are correctly gets 3...


----------



## 1234turtles (Jun 19, 2012)

*Plants explosives in EOF bunker*
Soon they will go off and you will not be safe when the pokenoobs come...........did I say that out loud.


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 20, 2012)

If this many people are here for a spin off, imagine the number for BW2 next week!


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 20, 2012)

GameWinner said:


> If this many people are here for a spin off, imagine the number for BW2 next week!


Why do you think I made this bunker?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Banned for not being in the bunker!


I'm in your bunker now


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 20, 2012)

No longer banned!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

Woot~ *starts re-enforcing bunker's protection in preparation of incoming flood.*


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2012)

*hides a bomb HAHAHAHA (upps dint mean to say that out loud)


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 20, 2012)

My friends, there are over 5000 people viewing this site right now.
Today we take our stand, for this flood shall be upon us! Let us march into battle with our keyboards raised high and let our voices be heard! No Pokenoob shall pass our wall! For today shall be the start of war!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 20, 2012)

i shall support you on the sidelines. i'm no longer capable of fighting them bacause of the injuries i received in the last pokeflood.


i'll just rewatch some The Last Airbender episodes here in the room. .


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> hl2 (that what headcrabs ride in)


Personally, I like to think headcrabs ride like this


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 20, 2012)

I NEED TO STAY HERE
i fell pray to the drug of pokenoob desperation and got myself a warn
D: I must undergo rehab


----------



## finkmac (Jun 20, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> *hides a bomb HAHAHAHA (upps dint mean to say that out loud)


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2012)

finkmac said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> > *hides a bomb HAHAHAHA (upps dint mean to say that out loud)


----------



## ars25 (Jun 20, 2012)

i'm ready to fight as well with this 



Spoiler










 naw i will really fight with these 



Spoiler


----------



## Densetsu (Jun 20, 2012)

@[member='The Catboy']

We have been on the front lines battling Poketards and Poken00bs in the _Pokemon Conquest_ thread for the past two days, and I am battle-worn.  But we can't rest easy yet.  The Poketards are preparing to mount another offensive.  

I'll need you to weaken the enemy from your vantage point at FileTrip.  I'll infiltrate the B/W-2 thread and ambush the first wave.  

Civilians!  Hold down the bunker!  

_*ninja vanish*_


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 20, 2012)

My Ninja friend, I am holding down the lines over at The File Center, but I shall send some troops over to the next gathering!


----------



## finkmac (Jun 20, 2012)

Troopses, you say?


----------



## Zeroneo (Jun 20, 2012)

Silly EOF Bunker dwellers. Thinking they can stop us.


----------



## ars25 (Jun 21, 2012)

Zeroneo said:


> Silly EOF Bunker dwellers. Thinking they can stop us.


AN Infiltrator dam who was sleeping


----------



## finkmac (Jun 21, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> all of the above (poison)



Order fulfilled. Shells ready for launch.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 21, 2012)

hit the flank


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Jun 21, 2012)

Replace "Go Charmander" with "Master Chief, Deploy!"


----------



## Flame (Jun 21, 2012)

originally posted by @*ScottNorton*



I wanna get the latest ROM before someone else does.
To patch it is my real quest; to play it is my cause.
I will scour the Internet, searching far and wide.
Each hint I find, I will collect. There's no where the ROM can hide.

Pokemon - Gotta Find That ROM (It's all 'bout me.)
I know it's my destiny! (Pokemon)
Ooh, I care for you not
Once the ROM is what I've got...

Pokemon - Gotta Find That ROM (It's what I do.)
These damn surveys smell like poo.
When it's found I will tell you.
Pokemon!
Gotta Find That ROM
Gotta Find That ROM!
Pokemon!


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 22, 2012)

It appears you guys are crazy organised to try and minimise madness on this release. Sometimes the best laid plans will still go to shit.
Luckily we are safe in the bunker.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 22, 2012)

As long as we keep the bullshit to one thread, everything will be A-OK.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 22, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> As long as we keep the bullshit to one thread, everything will be A-OK.


That's the whole point of this thread


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 22, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > As long as we keep the bullshit to one thread, everything will be A-OK.
> ...



No, I meant the bullshit in the Pokemon B2W2 thread. This thread is fine by me


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 22, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > TwinRetro said:
> ...


Same shit different story


----------



## Zeroneo (Jun 22, 2012)

Jamstruth said:


> It appears you guys are crazy organised to try and minimise madness on this release. Sometimes the best laid plans will still go to shit.
> Luckily we are safe in the bunker.


You are not safe. You were never safe.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jun 22, 2012)

So I just woke up and apparently black and white 2 roms leaked or whatever and now there's a thread with almost 200 pages and ~1000 viewers on it

I'm scared guys


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 22, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> So I just woke up and apparently black and white 2 roms leaked or whatever and now there's a thread with almost 200 pages and ~1000 viewers on it
> 
> I'm scared guys


Don't worry my friend, you are safe here


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jun 22, 2012)

Yay someone sticky the bunker again!


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 23, 2012)

Please let me in 
*knocks on door*

I have biscuits to share ;_;


----------



## Narayan (Jun 23, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Please let me in
> *knocks on door*
> 
> I have biscuits to share ;_;


and muffins?


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 23, 2012)

And muffins yes D;

Just let me in D;


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 23, 2012)

*walks in dressed like a dragonite*


----------



## Narayan (Jun 23, 2012)

yay muffins!!

i was gonna let you in either way coz you're married to paary.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 23, 2012)

Yaaaay

>goes sitting on the stairs and strarts drawing/writing fanfics


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 23, 2012)

*continues dancing in a dragonite costume*


----------



## Narayan (Jun 23, 2012)

*noms muffins*


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 23, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> And muffins yes D;
> 
> Just let me in D;


MUFFINS!!!
Let this man in!


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 23, 2012)

OMG thank you ;o;

It's chaos on the streets!!
Pokiemans has been released and I've nearly been mugged off my DSTwo.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jun 23, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> OMG thank you ;o;
> 
> It's chaos on the streets!!
> Pokiemans has been released and I've nearly been mugged off my DSTwo.


I was almost mugged of my Cyclods but then they remembered it kinda sucks these days and hasn't been updated in over a year


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 2, 2012)

We have survived the pokeflood my friends.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 2, 2012)

Yaaaay

Party at Catboy's house!


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## The Catboy (Jul 8, 2012)

The days have grown quiet. I believe it to be safe to venture outside again


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jul 8, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> The days have grown quiet. I believe it to be safe to venture outside again


Screw that, that giant fireball in the sky makes my skin burn and my eyes hurt.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 8, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > The days have grown quiet. I believe it to be safe to venture outside again
> ...


That giant fireball is very hot 
Everyone, fend for yourselves!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 8, 2012)

We have emerged from this battle victorious, but the war has not yet been won. Remember...there's always an English release...


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 8, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> We have emerged from this battle victorious, but the war has not yet been won. Remember...there's always an English release...


;O;
More pokehacks will come 
who will be the first to hack B&W2???


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 14, 2012)

The pokehacks have slowed thanks to our great staff.
We are safe for now


----------



## rastsan (Jul 16, 2012)

I just found myself answering a pokenoob question.  I did it without thinking about it and worse it wasn't a troll answer... somehting must be wrong with me today...


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 22, 2012)

rastsan said:


> I just found myself answering a pokenoob question.  I did it without thinking about it and worse it wasn't a troll answer... somehting must be wrong with me today...


CODE RED!!! THIS MAN NEEDS TO BE CLEANED BEFORE IT SPREADS!


----------



## rastsan (Jul 22, 2012)

don't worry I got tanned, showered 3 times today, and I am pretty sure I am going to lose a layer of skin from sun burn.

though if you still think I need more of a cleanup you are welcome to....


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 22, 2012)

rastsan said:


> don't worry I got tanned, showered 3 times today, and I am pretty sure I am going to lose a layer of skin from sun burn.
> 
> though if you still think I need more of a cleanup you are welcome to....


I must clean this man!
Quick grab me a random Digimon! Preferably Flamedramon!


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jul 22, 2012)

What is this bunker thing?


----------



## Daemauroa (Jul 22, 2012)

Luigi2012SM64DS said:


> What is this bunker thing?



You could shelter here when the zombies are here, but I would not recommend it to shelter here.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jul 23, 2012)

Daemauroa said:


> Luigi2012SM64DS said:
> 
> 
> > What is this bunker thing?
> ...


When do they come?


----------



## Daemauroa (Jul 23, 2012)

Luigi2012SM64DS said:


> Daemauroa said:
> 
> 
> > Luigi2012SM64DS said:
> ...



well, the mayas said 21th december 2012, but I really doubt that.though I don't know or have the slightest idea when. but one thing may be sure, they will come one day.... probably.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jul 23, 2012)

Daemauroa said:


> Luigi2012SM64DS said:
> 
> 
> > Daemauroa said:
> ...


ok i'll come back here that day.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Jul 23, 2012)

Luigi2012SM64DS said:


> ok i'll come back here that day.


That's if you make it back alive...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 25, 2012)

Daemauroa said:


> Luigi2012SM64DS said:
> 
> 
> > Daemauroa said:
> ...


It didn't happen in December, nor was it zombies, but something happened in the future...it's a fixed point I can't seem to find.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 26, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Daemauroa said:
> 
> 
> > Luigi2012SM64DS said:
> ...


i think that parallel world got destroyed. all records of it vanished. i'm not sure why, somehow you can remember it happened. maybe because it's prophesied and you witnessed it. but the experience traumatized you.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 26, 2012)

Narayan said:


> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> > Daemauroa said:
> ...


No...something happened to this world, this reality, and everything changed...(for the better on the whole, mind you), but it's still quite a dramatic change. I know it happened, I just don't know when it will.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Aug 7, 2012)

WAUGH!!!!!! POKEMON B&W 2 ARE ON THE HORIZON!!!!!


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 7, 2012)

Neo, you are still banned for the bunker


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 9, 2012)

Neo's ban from the bunker has now been lifted.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Aug 9, 2012)

Yay! I shall be safe! I will bring supplies and stash for the upcoming storm!


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm here because of an outbreak of zombles!


----------



## Castiel (Aug 10, 2012)

cherryw17 said:


> I'm here because of an outbreak of zomb*i*es!


Fixed, but you were very close this time


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm here to claim my spot with Frozen and Hydro


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 10, 2012)

Castiel said:


> cherryw17 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm here because of an outbreak of zomb*i*es!
> ...



I actually like Zombles better.
Particularly if you're describing slowly-shambling zombies. 

Tell your friends. It's gonna be a thing.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 10, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Castiel said:
> 
> 
> > cherryw17 said:
> ...


Fixed. Also, I shall most definitely tell my friends that zombles will be a thing.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Aug 11, 2012)

Hey, just wondering... Is this a shelter from Mario n00bs too?


----------



## Fear Zoa (Aug 11, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> Hey, just wondering... Is this a shelter from Mario n00bs too?


I have a strange suspicion you'll want to stay here if the answer is yes....

So its no!


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 1, 2012)

Black and White 2 is right around the corner!


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 1, 2012)

Preparations must be made.
Where are the guards?


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 1, 2012)

Can I hide in here again?? );


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 1, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Preparations must be made.
> Where are the guards?


The old ones are dead...turns out you need to feed Digimon 
I suggest we hire more Digimon!




DinohScene said:


> Can I hide in here again?? );


Of course you are welcome!


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 1, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Of course you are welcome!




Yaaaay~

>throws HK blanket in the corner along with a bigass HK plushie and goes sit in the corner listening to music and staring at you people


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 1, 2012)

*Sleeps under kuro posters and giant dragonite plush*


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 1, 2012)

I am going to hire Flamedramon and Guilmon.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 1, 2012)

I pull my HK blankie over me for pretty much every situation.
I just can't live without it );

>pulls blankie over him and turns music volume up

I


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 1, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> I am going to hire Flamedramon and Guilmon.


What about kyubimon


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 1, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to hire Flamedramon and Guilmon.
> ...


Hire any digimon you guys want.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 1, 2012)

*SURPRISE INSPECTION!*
(by the Spanish Inquisition)​


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 1, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> *SURPRISE INSPECTION!*
> (by the Spanish Inquisition)


QUICK HIDE THE POT


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 1, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> QUICK HIDE THE POT







*Our chief tool is surprise, which might be why it's in the fucking name Surprise Inspection. 
We already know all about your illicit drugs, your pornography, your downloaded games, your tasty little chocolates. 
(we licked all of those, by the way)
and we know that inside these walls 
some of you are harboring *




*....poke'mon*.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 1, 2012)

NOT MY chocolates nooooo


and 										*Luigi2012SM64DS *is the one with the pokemon

i have proof



Spoiler



&


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 1, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> *Luigi2012SM64DS *is the one with the pokemon







*None within these walls is to be trusted, and as they say, the guilty dog is the one that barks loudest.
I believe we have found our traitor, and it is none other than 

nukeboy95!*​


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 1, 2012)

ya dont got no proof i do have a pokemon

(but i do have a digimon)


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 1, 2012)

*We make no distinction between poke and digi, 
as we are charged by the holiest Pope'mon to root out all unclean 'mons and purge them from this world. 

CARDINAL FANG! 
bring forth....
THE RACK!*


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 1, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> *We make no distinction between poke and digi*








i can see there is a different


~Digimon can talk and Pokemon cant. All Pokemon can say is their name.
~Digimon Digivolve and Pokemon Evolve
~When Digimon Digivolve, they go back to their rookie or in-training form. When a Pokemon Evolves, they stay like that.
~Digimon was created before Pokemon
~Digimon used to be very popular, but Pokemon came in and took over.
~The partner's of Digimon are usually for the good side, the partner's of Pokemon are sometimes for the good side and a lot for the bad side.
~Digimon has more movies than Pokemon
~Digimon doesnt have more episodes and seasons as Pokemon
~Digimon have games on their devices like D-Powers. Pokemon just have their games on a pokedex or gamecube, ps2, gameboy, etc.
~Digimon arent in a pokeball or a 'digiball' they are out in the open, except for the fifth season. Pokemon are always in a pokeball except Ash's pikachu.
~Did I mention Digimon was made before Pokemon?
~Digimon could be real where Pokemon cant


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 1, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> Taken point by point:
> 
> ~Digimon can talk and Pokemon cant. All Pokemon can say is their name.
> _Poke'mon clearly exhibit conversational tendencies, though it's expressed in how they say their names, and therefore have similar intelligence to digimon. _
> ...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 1, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> > Taken point by point:
> ...


hmm you try to place a blame on me I SAY ITS YOU WHO WAS POKEMON


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 1, 2012)

*Enough of your endless squawking!
CARDINAL BIGGLES!*






*Give the rack**
a turn!*








*Confess!

CONFESS!


CONFESS!*​


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 1, 2012)

Burn the witch!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 1, 2012)

How do you know he is a witch?


----------



## Narayan (Sep 1, 2012)

*stays quiet*


----------



## Fear Zoa (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey gaiz who wants to trade pokemans?


----------



## Flame (Sep 1, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> Hey gaiz who wants to trade pokemans?



which pokemon do you want, i have pokesav and pokegen.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 1, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> How do you know he is a witch?


What witch?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 1, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> What witch?




No no no, it's "Which witch?"


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 1, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > What witch?
> ...


Then who's on first?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 1, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Then who's on first?







*RED HERRING*​


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 1, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > Then who's on first?
> ...


Earth to Freddy, please beam your brain back to the vapor trail of my bike


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 1, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> *Enough of your endless squawking!*
> *CARDINAL BIGGLES!*
> 
> 
> ...


thank god you did not give me the comfy chair


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 2, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> thank god you did not give me the comfy chair



It was too large to carry. Cardinal Biggles kept setting it down, and sitting in it when we turned our backs.....


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 2, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> > thank god you did not give me the comfy chair
> ...


add wheel and fire Cardinal Biggles


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 2, 2012)

My fellow bunker mates, we have risen to the top! We are not just stickied, we are important!
Don't let this bunker fall again! We must stand and defend! We shall not fall again!


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 2, 2012)

Congrats on your Important sticky Catboy ;o

Yaay the EoF bunker shall be filled with Hello Kitty and GIR and jolliness


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 2, 2012)

What is this shit? Who unstickied it?
Show yourself!


----------



## Castiel (Sep 2, 2012)

LOLZ


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 2, 2012)

Hmmm and the Spanish inquisition is nowhere to be found... I wonder...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 2, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Show yourself!


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 2, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > Show yourself!


Fix this or Batman gets a kick in the balls!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 2, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Fix this or Batman gets a kick in the balls!



You wasted the 3000th post in the thread on that?


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 2, 2012)

Sticky, Unsticky, Sticky, Unsticky

WHATS GOING ON HERE? ;O;


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah what the fuck is wrong with the mods.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Sep 2, 2012)

Fun question, If the temp suddenly died a horrible and tragic death, Where would we all go?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 2, 2012)

Pokecommunity.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 2, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > Fix this or Batman gets a kick in the balls!
> ...


*I REQUEST OF YOU TO NOT SHED A TEAR! ;O;*


----------



## Flame (Sep 2, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Sticky, Unsticky, Sticky, Unsticky
> 
> WHATS GOING ON HERE? ;O;



fuck you , im sticky icky.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 2, 2012)

Flame said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Sticky, Unsticky, Sticky, Unsticky
> ...


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 2, 2012)

Flame said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Sticky, Unsticky, Sticky, Unsticky
> ...



Sticky icky, crap that.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 2, 2012)

Flame said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Sticky, Unsticky, Sticky, Unsticky
> ...


You need any help with that? 

On topic:
Guys I think we need to update The Bunker again, we have been at EOF2i by JetSet Technologies™ for way too long.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 2, 2012)

The Sexy Bunker :3
Woo I'll update! Me Me Me!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 2, 2012)

Done!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 2, 2012)

Meet EOF3G, a revolution in comfort





Meet the best bunker available with the best defenses in the universe. Presenting the tigsytech EOF3G Bunker. It comes with all the features of the former EOF2i Bunker (832m cloaked skyscraper with observation deck, air conditioning, high-speed satellite internet connection, a forceFire™ Forcefield, a lengthy underground shelter and hype-repellant subsystem, an anti-R4 scanning device and noob-detecting grass technology combined with a selection of the finest phallic expulsion liquid) and more.

New features include:
>Planet included in package
>Over 2,000 cities just waiting to be inhabited
>Sexy time house on the corner of every street
>NEW Planet-wide forcefield
>NEW Anti-3DS Hacking theory technology that incinerates offenders and transforms them into catboy sex slaves imprisons them humanely.
>NEW Super-Duper Rainbow Atmosphere because just because
>Also everyone inside can fly

Full picture of included planet bunker (entire planet and 2x space elevators = bunker)


----------



## Fear Zoa (Sep 2, 2012)

tigris said:


> Meet EOF3G, a revolution in comfort
> *snip*


 
Does it have a pizza hut?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 2, 2012)

tigris said:


>



.....so the bunker is now an enormous nipple piercing?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 2, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> tigris said:
> 
> 
> > Meet EOF3G, a revolution in comfort
> ...


nope just a wallmart


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 2, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> > tigris said:
> ...


It's made out of pizza
edit: could be if you wanted it to :3


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 2, 2012)

*UPDATED!!!!!!!! ;O;*


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 2, 2012)

=3 CELEBRATION PARTY


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 2, 2012)

Sexy time house?


I'm in!


----------



## Fear Zoa (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm taking over this here bunker!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 3, 2012)

Did you guys hear something? 

Is sounds like there's somebody out on the aureola!


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 3, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Did you guys hear something?
> 
> Is sounds like there's somebody out on the aureola!


How can there possibly be someone here in space?
Could it be?

The Doctor?


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 3, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> The Doctor?



Please state the nature of the medical emergency.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 3, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > The Doctor?
> ...


Not that doctor!


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 3, 2012)

He's a good man and a holographic wonder!

You can even mess around with is progam to make him shorter ;3


Anyways Shaun the Sheep is on telie.
>zaps EoF Bunker telie to Shaun the Sheep.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 3, 2012)

/me takes the remote and changes to Adventure Time.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Sep 3, 2012)

machomuu said:


> /me takes the remote and changes to Adventure Time.


*takes remote*
*throws remote at tv*
*sets tv on fire*
*draws ritual circle in blood*
*chants to the almighty* 
* receives immortality*


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 3, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > /me takes the remote and changes to Adventure Time.
> ...




Minor corrections.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Sep 3, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Minor corrections.


Don't ever underestimate the power of +10 Butt


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 3, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> Don't ever underestimate the power of +10 Butt



No need to tell me. I've got one of my own.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Sep 3, 2012)

I hereby declare myself leader of this bunker. Any objections? You have 3 mins...


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 3, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> I hereby declare myself leader of this bunker. Any objections? You have 3 mins...


You shitting me?
Sorry if you want to overthrow my leadership, I will toss you overboard.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Sep 3, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> > I hereby declare myself leader of this bunker. Any objections? You have 3 mins...
> ...


But i'm bored and can't think of anything else to do 

I'll back down if you meet my demands.
1. I want pizza in the bunker, always.
2. We need a T1 line in the bunker
3. The bunker needs a Gmod server.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 3, 2012)

But we spent all our money on the enormous nipple piercing. Seriously, look at it! The damn thing is planet-sized!


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 3, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > Fear Zoa said:
> ...


You pay for the pizza, I will handle the rest.




Vulpes Abnocto said:


> But we spent all our money on the enormous nipple piercing. Seriously, look at it! The damn thing is planet-sized!


Mine has glitter on it!


----------



## machomuu (Sep 3, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> I hereby declare myself leader of this bunker. Any objections? You have 3 mins...


Please, I haven't finished my second cup of coffee, also...


----------



## Fear Zoa (Sep 3, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> > I hereby declare myself leader of this bunker. Any objections? You have 3 mins...
> ...


That objection was too late, also it wasn't flashy enough. Needs lasers and explosions, or kittens and glitter. Either one is fine.



The Catboy said:


> You pay for the pizza, I will handle the rest.


I suppose that will work.....anyone wanna help pay for a near constant supply of pizza


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 3, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> DinohScene said:
> 
> 
> > The Catboy said:
> ...


The Gallifreyan, not Voyager's hologram?

In that case...checking in.


----------



## FailName (Sep 3, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> lasers and explosions,


Could I supply those? They're also in space, which is always a plus. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_g81_vRhT70


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 4, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > Fear Zoa said:
> ...



the pizza will be bad
the t1 line will only be 2.3MBS
the gmod server will be ran on a  computer with this specs 1ghz cpu single core 512mb ram and a 5g hdd


----------



## Fear Zoa (Sep 4, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> > The Catboy said:
> ...


If thats the case then I'm making a EoF bunker counter bunker.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 4, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> If thats the case then I'm making a EoF bunker counter bunker.



See, that's exactly what the opposing side of the bunker needs to be. 
And between them both a maze of labyrinthine tunnels
tons of assorted weapons
and a single flag.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Sep 4, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> > If thats the case then I'm making a EoF bunker counter bunker.
> ...


The counter bunker will be located on the dark side of the planet.

We'll have raves or something.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 4, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> The counter bunker will be located on the dark side of the planet.
> 
> We'll have raves or something.



There is no dark side of the moon, really. 
Matter of fact it's all dark.
~Gerry O'Driscoll


----------



## Fear Zoa (Sep 4, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> > The counter bunker will be located on the dark side of the planet.
> ...


Does this mean I don't get the counter bunker?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 4, 2012)

Nothing of the sort. It means that the moon has neither a light side nor a dark side. 
The moon does not emit light, but merely reflects it. 
Without the sun the whole damn thing is dark. 

And control of Bunker B is the prize for winning the Deathmatch.
*gut-shoots Fear Zoa before that last point sinks in*


----------



## Fear Zoa (Sep 4, 2012)

Little did you know I'm wearing a bulletproof vest due to paranoia. 
*attempts to disarm Vulpes*


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 4, 2012)

What vulpes? 
Where? 
He was gone before you looked back.
The fox does not wait to see if his prey is dead.
He merely begins lining up his next shot.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Sep 4, 2012)

I guess I win then? 
 


Bunker B is now hereby known as The Counter Bunker.
Free pizza for everyone!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 4, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Nothing of the sort. It means that the moon has neither a light side nor a dark side.
> The moon does not emit light, but merely reflects it.
> Without the sun the whole damn thing is dark.


Something described as having a light or dark side does not require the criterion of emitting light.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 4, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> I guess I win then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but bunker B is not underground


----------



## Fear Zoa (Sep 4, 2012)

If you look at the picture on the first post you'll see that none of the bunkers are underground anymore.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 4, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> If you look at the picture on the first post you'll see that none of the bunkers are underground anymore.







it goes underground that just the top


----------



## Fear Zoa (Sep 4, 2012)

Its on a thin disk, there's nowhere underground to go.

Its a lot like this 


Spoiler


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 4, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> Its on a thin disk, there's nowhere underground to go.
> 
> Its a lot like this
> 
> ...


it a  2d pic it gonna look like a disk forever


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 5, 2012)

From the guy who made it ( :3 ):
There are tunnels
It is spherical
Those are nipples
There is more than one TV
Not sure about planet-sized nipple growth yet


----------



## Fear Zoa (Sep 6, 2012)

If there are tunnels then I call dibs on those too!


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 10, 2012)

Pokemon Black and White 2 are right around the corner and the bunker is barely ready to handle it!
Get your shit together people!


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 10, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Pokemon Black and White 2 are right around the corner and the bunker is barely ready to handle it!
> Get your shit together people!


WELCOME BACK GENERAL CATBOY SIR.
WE ARE READY TO HOLD DOWN THE FORT SIR.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 10, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > Pokemon Black and White 2 are right around the corner and the bunker is barely ready to handle it!
> ...


Then we need all the repairs finished, the upgrade finished, and someone please throw out the trash!


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 10, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > The Catboy said:
> ...


*starts handywork*


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 10, 2012)

Also someone burn down all the fake bunkers!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 10, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Also someone burn down all the fake bunkers!


WOOO!


----------



## TheRedfox (Sep 10, 2012)

I just finished the EoF bunker GOLD EOF2.0 COMPITABLE ULTRAFAST clone >


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 10, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> and someone please throw out the trash!



*tosses Black-Ice out the door*

Done.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 10, 2012)

Remove Lemmings.

Fake clone makers don't deserve a spot in the most awesome bunker in the universe D;


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 10, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Remove Lemmings.



*ponders for a moment....tosses DinohScene out the window*

Don't worry, he'll follow you!


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 10, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> DinohScene said:
> 
> 
> > Remove Lemmings.
> ...


Hey! DinohScene is just one of my many toys!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 10, 2012)

*glances out the window at the drop*

I hope he was a paper airplane.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 10, 2012)

At least I have my other toys.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 10, 2012)

>flies back in.

Thank god for my GIR suit ;D


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 10, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> >flies back in.
> 
> Thank god for my GIR suit ;D


My toy has returned!


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 10, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> My toy has returned!





May I continue to run around hyper-actively and get naked?


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 10, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > My toy has returned!
> ...


Sure why not


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 10, 2012)

Boooyeah!

[yt]C9FFfuqMWnw[/yt]


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 11, 2012)

im gonna poke EVERY ON HERE


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm here because, the guys at school are calling me a pimp because I did not let a girl give me her phone number.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 12, 2012)

cherryw17 said:


> I'm here because, the guys at school are calling me a pimp because I did not let a girl give me her phone number.


*what WHAT WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT*


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 12, 2012)

cherryw17 said:


> I'm here because, the guys at school are calling me a pimp because I did not let a girl give me her phone number.


I don't get it.


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 13, 2012)

A girl from school asked me for my number and other guys where with me, as soon as I said no, the guys where calling me a pimp. I hate those guys. Plus it was a girl I don't even like.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 13, 2012)

cherryw17 said:


> A girl from school asked me for my number and other guys where with me, as soon as I said no, the guys where calling me a pimp. I hate those guys. Plus it was a girl I don't even like.


She's obviously never seen your grammar skills...


Spoiler



Jokes


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 13, 2012)

cherryw17 said:


> A girl from school asked me for my number and other guys where with me, as soon as I said no, the guys where calling me a pimp. I hate those guys. Plus it was a girl I don't even like.


I don't think that is the proper use of the word "pimp."
You see a "pimp" by it's definition


> A pimp is an agent for prostitutes who collects part of their earnings. This act is called procuring. The pimp may receive this money in return for advertising services, physical protection, or for providing, and possibly monopolizing, a location where she may engage clients.


Source
You see by not wanting her number, that means you would have fewer "bitches." which taken into account what a "pimp" is, that would be a bad thing.
My confusion comes from the fact that they are calling you a "pimp" for rejecting her number.
I don't think they quite know what a "pimp" is.


Spoiler: This is a "pimp"




A Pimp Named Slickback


----------



## Fear Zoa (Sep 13, 2012)

If A Pimp Named Slickback were real He would belong in the bunker, hes important damnit!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 13, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> How do you know he is a witch?


He looks like one.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Sep 13, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> > How do you know he is a witch?
> ...


Good enough


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 13, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> cherryw17 said:
> 
> 
> > A girl from school asked me for my number and other guys where with me, as soon as I said no, the guys where calling me a pimp. I hate those guys. Plus it was a girl I don't even like.
> ...


This is good to know, I'll try to piss them off about this sometime, but man they desrve it, they used a word improperly.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 13, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> cherryw17 said:
> 
> 
> > A girl from school asked me for my number and other guys where with me, as soon as I said no, the guys where calling me a pimp. I hate those guys. Plus it was a girl I don't even like.
> ...


this is my fav pimp


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 13, 2012)

@[member='The Catboy']

That's "fewer", not "less".


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 13, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > cherryw17 said:
> ...



Lol king of the hill. I'm sorry, but Hank Hill is not a pimp.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 13, 2012)

cherryw17 said:


> Lol king of the hill. I'm sorry, but Hank Hill is not a pimp.



...Have you even seen that episode?


----------



## Fear Zoa (Sep 13, 2012)

Apparently Valwin is unbanned.

Let me back in damnit!


----------



## Flame (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 13, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> cherryw17 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol king of the hill. I'm sorry, but Hank Hill is not a pimp.
> ...



No I have not. I've only seen like a few episodes.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 13, 2012)

cherryw17 said:


> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> > cherryw17 said:
> ...


Thank you, come again.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 14, 2012)

cherryw17 said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> > The Catboy said:
> ...


he was a pimp


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0620240/


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 14, 2012)

I looked at that link, hard to beleave that he was a pimp.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 15, 2012)

cherryw17 said:


> I looked at that link, hard to beleave that he was a pimp.


ikr


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 15, 2012)

"I tell you hwat."


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 18, 2012)

Pokemon Black and White 2 are only a few weeks away people! Brace yourselves!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 18, 2012)

*hides under bed


tell me when it over


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 18, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> *hides under bed
> 
> 
> tell me when it over


I regret to inform you that, that is my sex bed.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 18, 2012)

*jumps and runs


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 1, 2012)

Soon my friends...


----------



## Eerpow (Oct 1, 2012)

I have supplies that will last me for at least a month now... hope it's enough.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 1, 2012)

here comes the flood










if this had been a real test you wud be dead SO BE REDY


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 5, 2012)

It appears the reckoning is upon us. We will all be tested, pushed to the brink of madness only to be forced to turn around and run back. It will not be easy, these walls will inevitably fall and we will inevitably be crushed underneath the tide of those who seek to destroy us. Alas, here we make a stand against overwhelming odds, for our ancestors are watching over us, waiting for us to join them, and in the future when our sons and daughters remember this day it will not be as the day we fell, but as the day we stood up for what we believed in. We will fight tooth and nail to hold this line, back to back with our brothers in arms, for we are the only thing that stands between them and everything we stand for. Odds are against us and this very well may be the end, but i'll be damned if i'm going to let them simply take what we worked so hard to build.

To arms my brothers and sisters, for today we make our final stand!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 6, 2012)

There, guys.
We can hide now.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 6, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> It appears the reckoning is upon us. We will all be tested, pushed to the brink of madness only to be forced to turn around and run back. It will not be easy, these walls will inevitably fall and we will inevitably be crushed underneath the tide of those who seek to destroy us. Alas, here we make a stand against overwhelming odds, for our ancestors are watching over us, waiting for us to join them, and in the future when our sons and daughters remember this day it will not be as the day we fell, but as the day we stood up for what we believed in. We will fight tooth and nail to hold this line, back to back with our brothers in arms, for we are the only thing that stands between them and everything we stand for. Odds are against us and this very well may be the end, but i'll be damned if i'm going to let them simply take what we worked so hard to build.
> 
> To arms my brothers and sisters, for today we make our final stand!




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRj01LShXN8


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 6, 2012)

Guys, last call!
If you are going to be in the Bunker for Black and White 2, this is the last call! If you are not in the Bunker by tomorrow, you are on your own!


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 6, 2012)

But but.
Can I leave tomorrow quickly for some food for my cat?
She's ran out of food tonight D;


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm going to have to leave quickly this Sunday so I can go grab White 2 like a boss, though.

But the situation in the Black2/White2 thread is just... no...
No words can describe how awful it is.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 6, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> I'm going to have to leave quickly this Sunday so I can go grab White 2 like a boss


grab a pokemon


WE NEED TO BURN HIM NOW

*start fire


----------



## Flame (Oct 6, 2012)

CatBoy you can do what you want, but you'll never be able to stop us.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 6, 2012)

Flame said:


> CatBoy you can do what you want, but you'll never be able to stop us.
> -snip-


No man we'll be fine! GO TINY TANK!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 7, 2012)

HERE IT COMES'



"hide your kids, hide your wife
and hide your husband"


i hope your in the bunker


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 7, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> i hope your in the bunker


I'm always in the bunker, I am one with the bunker. Alas the bunker is cold and unloving, just like my parents.

Bonus T-shirt


Spoiler


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 8, 2012)

day one: so for the death toll is over 9000 poken00bz have been attacking since 12:00am
so far the bunker has held fine but i still think there is one person hiding a pokemon
if we do find the one hiding the pokemon they will be killed on the spot
idk when the war will end

-nukeboy95​


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 8, 2012)

*POKEMON BLACK AND WHITE 2 HAVE BEEN DUMPED!!!*​*I AM CLOSING THE GATES NOW!*​


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 8, 2012)

I THINK THERE A POKENOOB WITH US


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 8, 2012)

Good thing I picked up a copy of white 2 eh guys?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 8, 2012)

*looks away as FZ is mauled by the masses*


----------



## FailName (Oct 8, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCii4Q_-bLA


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 8, 2012)

Guess I'm not dumping the R** them


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 8, 2012)

hmm i think You ARE


LETS BURN HIM ALIVE


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 9, 2012)

And I bought the 3ds app......


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 9, 2012)

NOW WE HAVE TO KILL YOU ON THE SPOT

*starts fire


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 9, 2012)

But I'm just a fan of pokemon games....not roms, I'll actually buy my shit legit so I don't have to bitch when something doesn't work


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 9, 2012)

Pokemon fans are welcome. Pokenoobs are not. There is a difference here people.
Pokemon fans are fans of the game and mostly buy the game, so you never hear them bitching about the AP or those who pirate the game and still don't bitch about the AP.
Pokenoobs only join to bitch about the AP and are only here for Pokemon.

Plus the bunker was created by a Pokemon fan.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 9, 2012)

You know what that means angry mob! You can go play whatever games you enjoy while I play mine in this bunker of incredibly diverse gaming tastes that all somehow live in relative harmony.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 9, 2012)

but how do we know he bought the game?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 9, 2012)

AHH there a fire in the in tower #2


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 9, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> but how do we know he bought the game?


If their not bitching about the AP, they either bought the game or learned to wait, either way their welcome here as long as their not a Pokenoob.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 10, 2012)

why did you change ur avater


----------



## chavosaur (Oct 10, 2012)

Im really enjoying black2. I need to find out how to get my friend code for it though...


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 10, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> why did you change ur avater


I got bored of the last one and this one needed to progress the story along more.

BTW, I have closed off the Bunker, those who are in, are in till the flood is over, those who are out shall stay out.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 10, 2012)

*Announcement!*
Since I am now Hideyoshi, I now control the FFF Inquisition (also known as the Class F Inquisition)!
They shall now be protecting The Bunker from Pokenoobs, among other things!​


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 10, 2012)

Cool shit, anyone else get genesect?


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 10, 2012)

Fuck yeah I'm still in ;D
>grabs GBA and starts playing Sheep~


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 10, 2012)

I forgot meh gba


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 30, 2012)

My friends, the dark days are slowly coming to an end.
We lost power last week and have resorted to huddling in the facebook bunker as we tried to brace for the upcoming war. We saw many of our comrades fall before us and watched our mighty empire burn down to the ground in our last battle.
All was lost...it seemed nothing could save us from the darkness.

Then a light from the sky appeared and down descended Lord Costello! His mighty Hammer of the Banning slam down upon the ashes that once was our kingdom! Smashing those who torched it! He raised his fist, holding the ashes of old and released them to the winds as a tear went down his cheek. He saw before him, his once mighty empire soiled by evil and now a vast empty wasteland. He was too late to stop the this hellish action.
"This shall not happen again!" he shouted to the Heavens above, as he thrust his Hammer of Banning into the air, summing his finest Staffers to his side. Nothing more could be done to save the once mighty empire, thus they start a new. The once great servers were flushed as all the darkness was taken from them. The ashes of old were tossed aside as new empire has begun! "Our empire shall rise again!" the cheered as they rebuild the once fallen kingdom!
What seemed like eons had pasted that week as they rebuilt, we watched from a far. We watched as a new castle was formed, bigger, better, and stronger. "This new castle shall withstand a greater blow!" declared Costello as he lowered the gates. We watched as new light shined from this castle, it shown a new hope. We were saved.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 30, 2012)

It seems to me that this bunker was not good enough to withstand the ravages that befell it, and for that, me and my construction team are sorry


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 31, 2012)

The time has come to rebuild the Bunker. Our bunker was not safe in this battle and it is time for it to be rebuilt.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 1, 2012)

Bump!
Let not this Bunker die, for it is our last hope!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 5, 2012)

aww man, rebuilt again? T_T


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 10, 2012)

tigris said:


> aww man, rebuilt again? T_T


Yes, we need a new Bunker again. We need to rebuild with the site as well.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Nov 10, 2012)

Somebody make EoF Bunker V4 xenforo edition


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Nov 10, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> Somebody make EoF Bunker V4 xenforo edition


 
Yeah! I can program most of the bunkers homebrew games with T3, NightFox and Relminator while Costello codes everything else. Vulpes can do all the noob pwning scripts, Tj_cool can code the FileTrip, You, Fear Zoa can try to deal with all the fanboys (oh wait, that's Guild McCommunist's job!) but what you can REALLY do is paint the outsides of the bunker with EOF Bunker V4 (XenForo Special Edition) and p1ngpong can ban everyone!


----------



## Snailface (Oct 6, 2013)

<swipes away dust>

This thing still operational?


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 6, 2013)

Snailface said:


> <swipes away dust>
> 
> This thing still operational?


/Stumbles in after snails

Ooh are those MRE rations? Dibs!


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Oct 6, 2013)

I REMEMBER THE EOF BUNKER!!!

I think I posted in this. I just don't know where...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 6, 2013)

C'MON MEN (AND MEN PRETENDING TO BE WOMEN) LETS GET THIS PLACE CLEANED UP. WE HAVE ANOTHER SHITSTORM OF POKETARDS COMING IN NEXT WEEK AND WE NEED TO BE READY. NOW MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE


----------



## calmwaters (Oct 6, 2013)

I didn't know you guys had an end of file thread; that's awesome


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 6, 2013)

*ignores everyone and sleeps*


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 6, 2013)

/ironically starts cleaning up cob webs


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 6, 2013)

Oh my, the bunker is dusty.


----------



## alex_0706 (Oct 6, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Oh my, the bunker is dusty.


the cleanbots will come after the poketard storm, we do not want to waste recources


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 6, 2013)

/makes a Web hammock. Dibs on this corner.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 6, 2013)

_*Prepares for Cyber-Warfare with the Poketards*_


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 6, 2013)

I claim the spot next to Bortz <3


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 6, 2013)

*presses the delete bunker button*


----------



## Flame (Oct 6, 2013)

*day 1337, part of the bunker, its the calm before the storm*


SCUM BAG POKETARDS... at least we still have our bunker. <3 





*.....they dont know still, im a poketard.*


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 6, 2013)

*Still sleeping*


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Oct 7, 2013)

/made a website for the time being(critique is appreciated )
site


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 10, 2013)

*/// WARNING! \\\*​​​

Pokemon X and Y _*have leaked*_, *I repeat*, Pokemon X and Y _*have leaked*_. Poketards are *now* on the prowl! This is *not* a drill, to arms and make your way to your turret stations! *I repeat*, this is *not* a drill, to arms and make your way to the turret stations!

*IT HAS BEGUN!*​ 
​
​*Lord have mercy upon our souls...*​


----------



## Damian666 (Oct 10, 2013)

oh fuck... here we go again xd


----------



## _kbnft (Oct 10, 2013)

Tbh, im not expecting a big pokeflood, i doubt anyone would shell out 80$ for a fc, and have 4.5 fw.

Hurry up my slaves and tell me if the rom is legit. 

edit: BOOOOOOO, GATEWAY SUX BOOOOO ;o;


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 10, 2013)

_kbnft said:


> Tbh, im not expecting a big pokeflood, i doubt anyone would shell out 80$ for a fc, and have 4.5 fw.


 
*>"I'm not expecting a big Pokeflood"*
*>+1500 guests the moment the thread about the releases was posted*

Okay. Just you wait.



> Hurry up my slaves and tell me if the rom is legit.


Leave.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 10, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> */// WARNING! \\\*​​​
> 
> Pokemon X and Y _*have leaked*_, *I repeat*, Pokemon X and Y _*have leaked*_. Poketards are *now* on the prowl! This is *not* a drill, to arms and make your way to your turret stations! *I repeat*, this is *not* a drill, to arms and make your way to the turret stations!
> 
> ...




FOXI HAVE YOU PREPARED THE SECRET WEAPON???? THIS IS VITAL MAN


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 10, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> FOXI HAVE YOU PREPARED THE SECRET WEAPON???? THIS IS VITAL MAN


 
It is being worked on! I'm sorry, I didn't expect the leak! Thankfuly, we have time! The X & Y wunderwaffe is still not functional... without _a patch..._


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 10, 2013)

Well fuck, I didn't think someone would actually dig up this old bunker. I guess it's time for an upgrade!


----------



## Qtis (May 7, 2014)

I heard rumours from the front lines. The floods are coming, revive the bunker!


----------



## Black-Ice (May 7, 2014)

*I*
*AM*
*THE FLOOD*


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 7, 2014)

Don't worry guys, I know someone who has dealt with the Flood before






lelelele


----------



## GameWinner (May 7, 2014)

These are no ordinary Pokemon games.

THESE ARE RUBY AND SAPPHIRE REMAKES!


----------



## Qtis (May 8, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> These are no ordinary Pokemon games.
> 
> THESE ARE RUBY AND SAPPHIRE REMAKES!


Get the anti-Portendo grenades, seems like the problems is larger than we thought!

I'll be contacting Dogfort for backup


----------



## The Catboy (May 11, 2014)

Someone bumped my bunker! I missed this old place! <3


----------



## Flame (May 11, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Don't worry guys, I know someone who has dealt with the Flood before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
one man vs pokemon....

this magical creatures who can shoot lighting blots from they arses....


good luck.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 11, 2014)




----------



## Vipera (May 14, 2014)

_hi_


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 21, 2014)

​
​We must prepare for the inevitable, man the turrets, dust the shelter, prepare provisions, the flood is coming! I repeat, _THE FLOOD IS COMING!_​


----------



## Flame (Nov 21, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> ​
> ​We must prepare for the inevitable, man the turrets, dust the shelter, prepare provisions, the flood is coming! I repeat, _THE FLOOD IS COMING!_​






I AM THE FLOOD! OR "TOO MUCH WATER"


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Nov 21, 2014)

wtf who revived this ded thred


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 21, 2014)

Ubuntuの刀 said:


> wtf who revived this ded thred


I did. The Flood is coming, we must take shelter. Now, I know what you guys think, but stay calm - we can survive this.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Nov 21, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I did. The Flood is coming, we must take shelter. Now, I know what you guys think, but stay calm - we can survive this.


 
dear god foxi


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hai guys, I heard this is where I go to talk about where to find pokemon OR/AS roms


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 21, 2014)

Pingouin7 said:


> Hai guys, I heard this is where I go to talk about where to find pokemon OR/AS roms


POKETARDS DETECTED ON THE PERIMITER, FIRE AT WILL, MEN!


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Feb 4, 2015)

I remember this shit. EOF Bunker.... dear lord


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 4, 2015)

Holy crap I haven't thought about this in forever!

By the way, why did Foxi post such a slow-firing chain gun?


----------



## Kiddo Doyle (Feb 27, 2015)

Can I join?


----------



## Kiddo Doyle (Feb 27, 2015)

Hello?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 27, 2015)

Kiddo Doyle said:


> Hello?


----------



## Kiddo Doyle (Feb 27, 2015)

Can I get in?


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 7, 2015)

I just a like, so I am fucking bumping this shit!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 7, 2015)

Sorry; that was me

We'll need a new model built soon, for when Wii U piracy noobs strike: The EOFU. Take the name any way you wish. Build it in the shape of a giant middle finger if you want

Edit: Ideas for what it will include:
All of the previous features of EOF 3G, but now...
...has a basement level that has as many floors as the skyscraper, w/observation deck to see planet below on bottommost floor
...accommodates an entire solar system, with light bridges to warp between planets
...has public domain parking garages in every city with a complimentary Ferrari for every occupant
...utilizes battalion-class laser turrets to fend off pesky space pirates
...also has artificial hibernation chambers for those that wish to sleep through the siege


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 8, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Sorry; that was me
> 
> We'll need a new model built soon, for when Wii U piracy noobs strike: The EOFU. Take the name any way you wish. Build it in the shape of a giant middle finger if you want
> 
> ...




Not enough left in the budget for your suggestions but I have this bouncy ball you can play with.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 8, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Not enough left in the budget for your suggestions but I have this bouncy ball you can play with.


 
 when was the budget blown?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 8, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> when was the budget blown?



Well, see, there was this party. It was a really big party. Aaaaand I don't think you were there.....


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 8, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Well, see, there was this party. It was a really big party. Aaaaand I don't think you were there.....


 
I was not. I was still down on the surface. I did see a bright, flashing light at one point while staring at the technicolor sky, though... It lasted a solid 24 hours, if memory serves. Maybe longer, but I had to pack up camp and move quickly; a pack of ROM hunters were getting a bit close for comfort


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 8, 2015)

We'll need a 3DSBunker too.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 8, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> We'll need a 3DSBunker too.


 
I was under the assumption that that's what EOF 3G was for? That's when I was left for dead, evading the ROM hunters, only surviving by the skin of my teeth. Fortunately, there's time to relax, now that the GaitWait is underway...


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 9, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> when was the budget blown?


 
The budget was blown that one time when I really needed some toys and found some money. It turns out the money I found was the budget.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 9, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> The budget was blown that one time when I really needed some toys and found some money. It turns out the money I found was the budget.


 
Dangit, Crystal, stop leaving the budget stuffed under your mattress, you know how easy it is to start sneaking money from it


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 9, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Dangit, Crystal, stop leaving the budget stuffed under your mattress, you know how easy it is to start sneaking money from it


 
Actually the money was in my panties drawer. I went out for one of my pantie raids, but ended up raided my own home.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 9, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Actually the money was in my panties drawer. I went out for one of my pantie raids, but ended up raided my own home.


 
Well that's just silly. Don't you remember that you're supposed to raid your mother's house? (Ahhh references)


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 10, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Well that's just silly. Don't you remember that you're supposed to raid your mother's house? (Ahhh references)


 
Mr.Krabs was feeling that


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 10, 2015)

Anyway, how much do you need to fund a new bunker of my specifications? I'll fund it in TempCoins


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 10, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Anyway, how much do you need to fund a new bunker of my specifications? I'll fund it in TempCoins


 
Watch some magic because I have powers!


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 10, 2015)

You see that? I changed the title! Now what you all gonna do aboot it?
Dis gurl be muving up in da wurld!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 10, 2015)

!! She can magicks!

Oh my gosh XD So no EOFU? Sadness...


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 10, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> !! She can magicks!
> 
> Oh my gosh XD So no EOFU? Sadness...


 





And I dis title more because I saw it first.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 10, 2015)

Ah, I see. EOF 4 hype, regardless!


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 10, 2015)

Everyone like the new bunker? I didn't see is this time...ok I did.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 10, 2015)

Pft if it gets the job done I'm fine with whatever, even if it's ripped from Fallout

Anything's better than being stuck with these savage ROM seekers e_e


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 19, 2015)

Sick of hearing about E3? Well the Bunker is born again to shelter you from all that pesky E3 drama!


----------



## frogboy (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm sick of hearing people be sick about E3.


----------



## Retr0Capez (Jun 20, 2015)

I WANT ME SOUP


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 20, 2015)

frogboy said:


> I'm sick of hearing people be sick about E3.




 



Retr0Capez said:


> I WANT ME SOUP






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Who wants to see this thread stickied again?


----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 20, 2015)

Thanks @Crystal the Glaceon for giving my refuge status


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 20, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Thanks @Crystal the Glaceon for giving my refuge status


I too am tired of hearing about E3, this bunker was made to shelter myself and those who are tired of the same shit I am tired of.
Welcome to the new Bunker!


----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 20, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I too am tired of hearing about E3, this bunker was made to shelter myself and those who are tired of the same shit I am tired of.
> Welcome to the new Bunker!


Me too!!!!

I mean it is a big deal but I feel it's like the presidential election.
Important yet many people don't want to hear about it 24/7


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 20, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Me too!!!!
> 
> I mean it is a big deal but I feel it's like the presidential election.
> Important yet many people don't want to hear about it 24/7


I could care less about E3, it hasn't been good in years.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 20, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I could care less about E3, it hasn't been good in years.


Agree 100%


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 20, 2015)

Now for new things to the Bunker!



 
As you can see, we've added animated gifs to the bunker! So new, much animated.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 20, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Now for new things to the Bunker!
> View attachment 20568
> As you can see, we've added animated gifs to the bunker! So new, much animated.


If you look closely enough you see Michael Jackson in her blue eye


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 20, 2015)

We need new features for the Bunker, make suggestions or I burn down your house!


----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 20, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> We need new features for the Bunker, make suggestions or I burn down your house!


Collard greens would be good


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 20, 2015)

WE NEED MORE FEATURES! OUR BUNKER MUST OUT BUNK THE OTHER BUNKERS! WE NEED MORE PEOPLE!


 
Praise be on to Gabe!


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 23, 2015)

We need this thread stickied again! Don't let it die! The bunker is very important!


----------



## Vipera (Jun 23, 2015)

We need chicks to keep going in the bunker though.


----------



## Flame (Jun 24, 2015)

Vipera said:


> We need chicks to keep going in the bunker though.



or we are fucked.... 




eh eh... did you see what i did they


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 24, 2015)

Vipera said:


> We need chicks to keep going in the bunker though.


There's a chick who created the bunker, but I do think we need more girls to keep this bunker interesting.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 24, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> There's a chick who created the bunker, but I do think we need more girls to keep this bunker interesting.


I 100% agree


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 24, 2015)

We also need more dank memes


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## The Catboy (Jun 24, 2015)

The patch has flown again!


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 25, 2015)

*ATTENTION BUNKER DWELLERS!!*
There is going to be a Pokemon pron parody! This is the time for us to shine and hide from the new PokeN00bs! These pervs who will be cumming coming from all around trying to get us to share our Pokeprons with them! We must protect the prons at all cost!
*Join the Bunker today and defend the Pokeprons!*​


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 25, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I could care less about E3, it hasn't been good in years.


You mean you couldn't care less?


----------



## Retr0Capez (Jun 25, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> View attachment 20564
> 
> 
> View attachment 20565
> ...


No ants pls. But a permenant bunker that could be just for Fallout (no pun intended) would be gr8.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## The Catboy (Jun 25, 2015)

ProtoKun7 said:


> You mean you couldn't care less?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 27, 2015)

The poll will close soon and it looks like this thread should be stickied again! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm hiding thanks.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 27, 2015)

Our bunker is back where it belongs! We can forever protect the Tempers from the n00bs! May our bunker stand strong!


----------



## Flame (Jun 27, 2015)

this is sticky again...


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 27, 2015)

Flame said:


> this is sticky again...


Proof that all it takes to be great is being awesome!
The bunker is secure and the Tempers are safe. Long live the EOF bunker!


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 28, 2015)

Any news on how our Pokeporn is coming along?


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 6, 2015)

Bunkers? We need to ensure we keep production on the Bunker. We must defend our fort!


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 17, 2015)

We need a new pokémon game. This would make the bunker alive.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 20, 2015)

Nintendo, where is my gen 1 remake? We need this place to be flooded by the Genlosers!


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Jul 30, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> We need a new pokémon game. This would make the bunker alive.


Not to worry, I hear Delta Emerald is on its way. (May I join the bunker pwease?)


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 5, 2015)

Guys! IronHAX! This bunker is to keep us safe from the n00bs that are sure to come with this hax!


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 5, 2015)

I still have cubic ninja to protect me


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 5, 2015)

THE GATES HAVE BEEN OPENED! THE N00BS ARE COMING! GET TO THE BUNKER!
I have updated the main post


----------



## migles (Aug 5, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> THE GATES HAVE BEEN OPENED! THE N00BS ARE COMING! GET TO THE BUNKER!
> I have updated the main post


please help


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 6, 2015)

migles said:


> please help


You are all safe in my bunker, the ironn00bs will never find their way into the EOF


----------



## migles (Aug 6, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> You are all safe in my bunker, the ironn00bs will never find their way into the EOF


can we bring pets?


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 6, 2015)

migles said:


> can we bring pets?


Of course! They are Tempers too, by proxy.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 7, 2015)

Help! IronHax gets noobs attacking me! Please let me enter the bunker!


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Help! IronHax gets noobs attacking me! Please let me enter the bunker!


Quick! I've opened the doors! The n00bs won't be able to get passed! You will be safe our bunker!
And interesting update!


----------



## Konno Ryo (Aug 10, 2015)

Quick let me in, the IronHax n00bs are coming, and I'm bringing a bass-canon.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 14, 2015)

Konno Ryo said:


> Quick let me in, the IronHax n00bs are coming, and I'm bringing a bass-canon.


The doors shall open and I shall grant you passage through our gates, but make haste, for the n00bs are not far behind


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 14, 2015)

I need to take shelter here because the iron/tube hax wave of noobs are coming.


----------



## Konno Ryo (Aug 14, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> I need to take shelter here because the iron/tube hax wave of noobs are coming.


They're here already.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 15, 2015)

Must... resist... update 3ds...


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 15, 2015)

Konno Ryo said:


> They're here already.


Be you Iron00b or pure newbie? Speak now or be cast into the pit of DS-Scene!


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Aug 15, 2015)

Yes, I didn't really this place was iron00b prüf. I must stay here.


----------



## Konno Ryo (Aug 16, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Be you Iron00b or pure newbie? Speak now or be cast into the pit of DS-Scene!


I recently got my account, but I've been using temp to hack my consoles for about 6 years now. So yea, I'm a newbie, but not an Iron00b(I don't even think it's real, yet).


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 16, 2015)

Konno Ryo said:


> I recently got my account, but I've been using temp to hack my consoles for about 6 years now. So yea, I'm a newbie, but not an Iron00b(I don't even think it's real, yet).


You may enter, but note, we shall keep an eye on you. Any talk of this "Ironhax" and we might have to hack you with iron!


----------



## Konno Ryo (Aug 16, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> You may enter, but note, we shall keep an eye on you. Any talk of this "Ironhax" and we might have to hack you with iron!


Aye, aye, captain. You think a rpgtemp reboot for the 3DS would be a good idea, I think it would be(also a yay3ds smile).


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 17, 2015)

This is the best news that I have ever gotten coming out of work!


--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I posted that in the wrong thread, but I am keeping it anyways because it's rather funny


----------



## Konno Ryo (Aug 17, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I posted that in the wrong thread, but I am keeping it anyways because it's rather funny


Yes, that it is.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Aug 18, 2015)

The Iron00bs and T00bN00bs are upon us.


----------



## Konno Ryo (Aug 18, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> The Iron00bs and T00bN00bs are upon us.


So, you noticed just now?


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Aug 18, 2015)

Konno Ryo said:


> So, you noticed just now?


It's been... _Released._


----------



## Konno Ryo (Aug 18, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> It's been... _Released._


Sorry, be clearer next time.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 19, 2015)

People who are trying to install cia in Ironx/tubehax


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## The Catboy (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Deleted User (Aug 20, 2015)

ＬＥＴ ＭＥ ＩＮ


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 20, 2015)

I think we should add a warning for WiiU noobs!

Now the kernel exploit is wild, it attracted a lot of new people lately.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 20, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> ＬＥＴ ＭＥ ＩＮ


We do need more hentai in here for reason, come on inside!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinsCool said:


> I think we should add a warning for WiiU noobs!
> 
> Now the kernel exploit is wild, it attracted a lot of new people lately.


Warning added!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 20, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> We do need more hentai in here for reason, come on inside!


thank u


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 21, 2015)

WiiU Kernels b00bs, the new term I just made up!


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 29, 2015)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Side note, I hate to triple post, but I feel it's important to note that this bunker is coming up on it's 5 year anniversary. That's pretty fucking impressive if you ask me.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 29, 2015)

Liked the post twice then :^)


----------



## nxwing (Sep 7, 2015)

I resign from Hotel GBAtemp. Let me in! I will bring food with me


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 7, 2015)

I see you brought hot chicken. We will have a nice meal with you joining.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 13, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> I resign from Hotel GBAtemp. Let me in! I will bring food with me





keven3477 said:


> I see you brought hot chicken. We will have a nice meal with you joining.


I am letting you both in because we need some more Pokemon in this club house


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 13, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I am letting you both in because we need some more Pokemon in this club house



How do you get more Pokémon in this club house?

You Poke 'em on


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Sep 14, 2015)

Pingouin7 said:


> How do you get more Pokémon in this club house?
> 
> You Poke 'em on


Did you just


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 14, 2015)

Yea


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Sep 14, 2015)

Pingouin7 said:


> How do you get more Pokémon in this club house?
> 
> You Poke 'em on


I would make a Zelda pun in reply, but I don't want to tri and force it.


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 17, 2015)

Now that the news of a backup loader and kernel exploit is under develop, wiiu noobs will start ranting to release it now.
In the mean time anyone who wants to keep their sanity should get inside the bunker while they still can


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Sep 17, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> Now that the news of a backup loader and kernel exploit is under develop, wiiu noobs will start ranting to release it now.
> In the mean time anyone who wants to keep their sanity should get inside the bunker while they still can


I think I entered a while back but LET ME IN


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Sep 27, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> Now that the news of a backup loader and kernel exploit is under develop, wiiu noobs will start ranting to release it now.
> In the mean time anyone who wants to keep their sanity should get inside the bunker while they still can


I actually haven't seen many Wii nÚbs


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 3, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I think I entered a while back but LET ME IN


You were already allowed in though  I should check the chart though.


 
You need to about there to get back in.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 3, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> You were already allowed in though  I should check the chart though.
> View attachment 26312
> You need to about there to get back in.


Like this?


Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 3, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler


K, you coo, come on it.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 3, 2015)

It's time for an update! Who wants to help make a new Bunker with me! Our bunker needs more reinforcements!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 3, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> It's time for an update! Who wants to help make a new Bunker with me! Our bunker needs more reinforcements!


I dunno but this needs to be posted everywhere


----------



## nxwing (Oct 4, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> It's time for an update! Who wants to help make a new Bunker with me! Our bunker needs more reinforcements!


If we were to harness @keven3477 and I's Pokémon Powers, we should be able to make canons that both shoot out water and fire. We should also make the walls of the bunker even more stronger and more durable by adding XBOne's and PS4's to the wall for stability.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 4, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> If we were to harness @keven3477 and I's Pokémon Powers, we should be able to make canons that both shoot out water and fire. We should also make the walls of the bunker even more stronger and more durable by adding XBOne's and PS4's to the wall for stability.


If you want to add stability there's literally nothing more stable than an N64. You could drop a cathode ray television and they would reply "oh I'm sorry, did you want something?"


----------



## Konno Ryo (Oct 5, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> It's time for an update! Who wants to help make a new Bunker with me! Our bunker needs more reinforcements!


Yes! But remember to prepare for the inevitable DSTwo+ n00b invasion (+n00bs?), and restock the kitchen with more coffee, Tabasco, @Cherry Pie , and lots of PIZZA.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 5, 2015)

Konno Ryo said:


> Yes! But remember to prepare for the inevitable DSTwo+ n00b invasion (+n00bs?), and restock the kitchen with more coffee, Tabasco, @Cherry Pie , and lots of PIZZA.


Tag everyone with photoshopping skills! This bunker needs to be big!


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 5, 2015)

Konno Ryo said:


> Yes! But remember to prepare for the inevitable DSTwo+ n00b invasion (+n00bs?), and restock the kitchen with more coffee, Tabasco, @Cherry Pie , and lots of PIZZA.


You can have all of me


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 6, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Tag *everyone with photoshopping skills!* This bunker needs to be big!


I am your man!


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 6, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I am your man!


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 6, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> View attachment 26473


----------



## nxwing (Oct 6, 2015)

@Margen67, we need you. I'll also help in photoshopping


----------



## Margen67 (Oct 6, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> @Margen67, we need you. I'll also help in photoshopping


There's going to be a github repo for the PSD right :^)


----------



## nxwing (Oct 6, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> There's going to be a github repo for the PSD right :^)


There will be if you need one so we can use your epic skills


----------



## Margen67 (Oct 6, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> There will be if you need one so we can use your epic skills


Actually I think just a link to the PSD would be fine as long as it's not uploaded to a shitty site.
So how can I help? What do I need to do?


----------



## Margen67 (Oct 7, 2015)

Thread detected!
Deploying Like Cannon 13.37-69!


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Oct 10, 2015)

cAn I cOmE iN pLeAsE?


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 11, 2015)

I don't know what this thread was made for but... hey @Crystal the Glaceon , Nice boobs


----------



## Margen67 (Oct 12, 2015)

The n00bs are invading! Quick! To the Vinny Van!


Spoiler: Giant picture!


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 12, 2015)

I'M COMMING


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 12, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> The n00bs are invading! Quick! To the Vinny Van!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Giant picture!


So what's with the propeller beanie on top??


----------



## Margen67 (Oct 12, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> So what's with the propeller beanie on top??


It provides extra momentum.


----------



## Konno Ryo (Oct 12, 2015)

Let me on that Vinny Van! It has free roms legitimate back ups that are not pirated.


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Oct 12, 2015)

Once everyone leaves in the Vinny Van I shall go inside and wreck havok. By all means... leave in the Vinny Van...


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Oct 14, 2015)

...I think everyone is finally gone in the Vinny Van... Now my wrecking of the havok begins...


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 14, 2015)

the_randomizer has been banned


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 14, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> the_randomizer has been banned


He was too late, the Vinny Van left without him 

@Real_Redwolf will be next


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Oct 14, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> He was too late, the Vinny Van left without him
> 
> @Real_Redwolf will be next



Wait, what happened to him? How did he get banned from the Vinny Van? And also, I won't be next! I am invincible! Everything I touch is invincible!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 14, 2015)

Real_Redwolf said:


> Wait, what happened to him? How did he get banned from the Vinny Van? And also, I won't be next! I am invincible! Everything I touch is invincible!


You should touch me 

But no, I honestly have no idea why he was banned/suspended, it was sudden and really unfortunate


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> the_randomizer has been banned


rip in ripperoni


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 16, 2015)

We may have lost him, but I as your glorious slut leader shall ensure this bunker continues to thrive!
Tonight I remind everyone that Inkling Girl is still the best waifu!


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 16, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> We may have lost him, but I as your glorious slut leader shall ensure this bunker continues to thrive!
> Tonight I remind everyone that Octoling Girl is still the best waifu!


Fixed


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 16, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Fixed


An Octoling is good too


----------



## daxtsu (Oct 16, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> An Octoling is good too



I really should get Splatoon and get back into the Wii U groove..the 3DS is so much fun, though. Also, you rang (from the other thread)?


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 16, 2015)

daxtsu said:


> I really should get Splatoon and get back into the Wii U groove..the 3DS is so much fun, though. Also, you rang (from the other thread)?


Waifu Wars Splatoon is quite possibly one of the best games on the Wii U right now. And my 3DS is back to collecting dust because my PSP has replaced it.
You will be safe here in the Bunker. I don't know what happened when I went to work, but I only left for 4 hours and everything turned to shit.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 16, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Waifu Wars Splatoon is quite possibly one of the best games on the Wii U right now. And my 3DS is back to collecting dust because my PSP has replaced it.
> You will be safe here in the Bunker. I don't know what happened when I went to work, but I only left for 4 hours and everything turned to shit.


blame meitro master lel troll doge maymay


----------



## daxtsu (Oct 16, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Waifu Wars Splatoon is quite possibly one of the best games on the Wii U right now. And my 3DS is back to collecting dust because my PSP has replaced it.
> You will be safe here in the Bunker. I don't know what happened when I went to work, but I only left for 4 hours and everything turned to shit.



The sky fell down when Nintendo patched Tubehax and Ironhax, causing the trolls to come out from under their bridges, to fearmonger and such.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 16, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> blame meitro master lel troll doge maymay


I don't know who this person is, but they are of no interest to me. I have ruled over this bunker for half a decade now!


daxtsu said:


> The sky fell down when Nintendo patched Tubehax and Ironhax, causing the trolls to come out from under their bridges, to fearmonger and such.


Well sucks to be anyone who updated.


----------



## daxtsu (Oct 16, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Well sucks to be anyone who updated.



That's the funny thing, every entrypoint aside from those two still work, so there was no reason to freak out in the first place.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 16, 2015)

I have actually been overseeing this Bunker for 5 years last month and that is fucking awesome to me. I started this as a throwaway thread 5 years to mock the PokeN00b floods that used to be so common every Pokemon release and 5 years later we have been able to keep it alive. Sure it's had it's down times, but it always seems to find it's way back and that makes me so happy to know this still going. Seriously, to everyone in our little bunker, thanks for keeping this Bunker thriving! Let's hope this makes it to 10 years!


daxtsu said:


> That's the funny thing, every entrypoint aside from those two still work, so there was no reason to freak out in the first place.


Fair enough, I haven't turned my 3DS on since IronHAX was released, so I will continue to not care until something interesting happens.


----------



## daxtsu (Oct 16, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Fair enough, I haven't turned my 3DS on since IronHAX was released, so I will continue to not care until something interesting happens.



What counts as interesting to you? Just curious.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 16, 2015)

daxtsu said:


> What counts as interesting to you? Just curious.


More progress in the homebrew scene, Kernel access, an actual stable Homebrew launcher, ect. Basically when the 3DS becomes as stable a homebrew scene as the Wii, it will be of interest to me. For now, I will keep my system on 9.9 and turned off until something happens.


----------



## daxtsu (Oct 16, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> More progress in the homebrew scene, Kernel access, an actual stable Homebrew launcher, ect. Basically when the 3DS becomes as stable a homebrew scene as the Wii, it will be of interest to me. For now, I will keep my system on 9.9 and turned off until something happens.



It'll get there eventually. Right now we've got homebrew cold-booting (for all firmwares from 9.0-10.1 right now) into CFW (9.2 and below still, I hope that changes though), and there's a nice homebrew launcher/menu being made by @mashers that is beginning to make the original one obsolete. I'd say give it another few months and see what happens.

Oh, and um..if my constant quoting is annoying you (because of alerts), just let me know. I'm not trying to be annoying or anything.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 16, 2015)

daxtsu said:


> It'll get there eventually. Right now we've got homebrew cold-booting (for all firmwares from 9.0-10.1 right now) into CFW (9.2 and below still, I hope that changes though), and there's a nice homebrew launcher/menu being made by @mashers that is beginning to make the original one obsolete. I'd say give it another few months and see what happens.
> 
> Oh, and um..if my constant quoting is annoying you (because of alerts), just let me know. I'm not trying to be annoying or anything.


Then it is good that I wait because that means if anything new happens, I should be ready for it!

And it's cool  Nothing really annoys me


----------



## daxtsu (Oct 16, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Then it is good that I wait because that means if anything new happens, I should be ready for it!



Indeed. Just keep your 3DS close, I imagine we'll be in for some exciting times eventually.



Crystal the Glaceon said:


> And it's cool  Nothing really annoys me



That's good to know.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Oct 17, 2015)

Shield me from kelton! Please!
Add these anti-thread kelton-seeking missiles!


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 17, 2015)

Is that a... pen?
Oh I understand, Kelton doesn't know how to write and read?


----------



## daxtsu (Oct 18, 2015)

Ugh. Back into the bunker from more 3DS annoyances. Save us, @Crystal the Glaceon!


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 18, 2015)

Fear not! For in the Bunker, no n00b shall enter! Very few live long enough to see through the first layer, that being the layer of the EOF and less venture close enough to our bunker. We have been safe for well over 5 years, we shall continue to thrive!
Also we need more guns!


----------



## daxtsu (Oct 18, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Fear not! For in the Bunker, no n00b shall enter! Very few live long enough to see through the first layer, that being the layer of the EOF and less venture close enough to our bunker. We have been safe for well over 5 years, we shall continue to thrive!
> Also we need more guns!



<engineer voice>Sentry goin' up..!</engineer>


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 18, 2015)

daxtsu said:


> <engineer voice>Sentry goin' up..!</engineer>


It better be American


----------



## daxtsu (Oct 18, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> It better be American




This one's made in 'murricuh, yeah.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 18, 2015)

daxtsu said:


> This one's made in 'murricuh, yeah.


----------



## daxtsu (Oct 18, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> -snip-



It's a start.


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Oct 18, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Fear not! For in the Bunker, *no n00b shall enter*! Very few live long enough to see through the first layer, that being the layer of the EOF and less venture close enough to our bunker. We have been safe for well over 5 years, we shall continue to thrive!
> Also we need more guns!



It's clear that everyone forgot I was here! How did I get in? I walked through the front door.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 18, 2015)

Real_Redwolf said:


> It's clear that everyone forgot I was here! How did I get in? I walked through the front door.


You are a glitch, it's clear that you glitched your way in here.


----------



## daxtsu (Oct 19, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> -snip-



Ugh, today's the big maintenance day. Best to take cover now before the sky falls down.


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Oct 20, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> You are a glitch, it's clear that you glitched your way in here.



So you say I am a glitch? You are probably right. I'm so big of a mess that I'm surprised that I'm still in one piece.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 20, 2015)

Real_Redwolf said:


> So you say I am a glitch? You are probably right. I'm so big of a mess that I'm surprised that I'm still in one piece.


As a Pokemon, I can't do shit about this.


----------



## daxtsu (Oct 20, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> As a Pokemon, I can't do shit about this.



Don't get too close, or you might turn into a Missingno. yourself.


----------



## Margen67 (Oct 20, 2015)

Real_Redwolf said:


> So you say I am a glitch? You are probably right. I'm so big of a mess that I'm surprised that I'm still in one piece.


You need to do a save glitch to get back out


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 20, 2015)

What about the index 65535 Glitch Bulbasaur?


----------



## daxtsu (Oct 20, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> What about the index 65535 Glitch Bulbasaur?



Avoid it too.


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Oct 21, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> What about the index 65535 Glitch Bulbasaur?



You mean this one?


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 23, 2015)

Listen, glitches are ok with me, glitches help break down the armies of n00bs trying to flood us. Even if this glitch is a n00b, we just need to keep an eye on them.


----------



## daxtsu (Oct 23, 2015)

..Just as long as that one doesn't look at us. Those eyes!


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Oct 24, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Listen, glitches are ok with me, glitches help break down the armies of n00bs trying to flood us. Even if this glitch is a n00b, we just need to keep an eye on them.



Okay... and when you are not looking I'll steal your panties...


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Oct 26, 2015)

Now that *hax 2.5 is released I'm gonna hide in here while the explosions rage on outside.

HaPpY bUnKeR... sAfE bUnKeR...


----------



## daxtsu (Oct 29, 2015)

Ack! The bunker has been unstickied!


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 29, 2015)

daxtsu said:


> Ack! The bunker has been unstickied!


So now it's an ark?


----------



## daxtsu (Oct 29, 2015)

I guess so, yeah. As long as we have two of every good game and hack/entrypoint, we should be fine.


----------



## Margen67 (Oct 29, 2015)

daxtsu said:


> I guess so, yeah. As long as we have two of every good game and hack/entrypoint, we should be fine.


Including STRUYA CFW? :^)


----------



## daxtsu (Oct 29, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> Including STRUYA CFW? :^)



Of course.


----------



## Margen67 (Oct 29, 2015)

daxtsu said:


> Of course.


We should also make VHS, Betamax, and DVD copies of


----------



## daxtsu (Nov 10, 2015)

We have a competing bunker. They shall not overtake us!


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 5, 2016)

The bunker is needed once more! With the 3DS hack happening, we need this more than ever! ;O;


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 5, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> The bunker is needed once more! With the 3DS hack happening, we need this more than ever! ;O;


And the WiiU drama as well


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jan 5, 2016)

I need this! Let me in! Again...


----------



## Games&Stuff (Jan 5, 2016)

They wanna brick us all 
I need a safe place to hide​


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 5, 2016)

This bunker is a brick-free zone! We've replaced all bricks with dark matter!


----------



## Games&Stuff (Jan 5, 2016)

Ah I'll be safe here then, along with my shadows


----------



## daxtsu (Jan 6, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> The bunker is needed once more! With the 3DS hack happening, we need this more than ever! ;O;



The bunker is always needed!


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jan 7, 2016)

The bunker is needed once more due to sysupdater. :'^O


----------



## Konno Ryo (Jan 7, 2016)

Can I hide here too? There are too many n00bs in the rest of the temp.


----------



## Margen67 (Jan 7, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> The bunker is needed once more due to sysupdater. :'^O


We must prepare for the inevitable..


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (May 26, 2016)

Hmmmm can this bunker house my storm troopers? lol


----------



## endoverend (May 26, 2016)

I think this needs to be stickied again with all the spam coming in...


----------



## VinsCool (May 26, 2016)

Let this bunker protect us from shitposter kids DX


----------



## WeedZ (May 26, 2016)

I just like to be included


----------



## nxwing (May 26, 2016)

Let us in please


----------



## Chary (May 26, 2016)

NERCROBUMP UP IN HERE---Oh...this place has been decently active...Well then. Continue on with your regularly scheduled bunkering.


----------



## endoverend (May 26, 2016)

Stickied it is then! Everyone hide!


----------



## WeedZ (May 26, 2016)

Margen was the last poster here..


----------



## nxwing (May 26, 2016)

I'm scared


----------



## The Catboy (May 26, 2016)

With the new wave of spambots flooding the Temp, it's time to bring back the Bunker!


----------



## endoverend (May 26, 2016)

We need @Crystal the Glaceon to find us a new bunker because it's her thread and i would feel bad for doing it for her <3


----------



## GhostLatte (May 26, 2016)

Can I come in? I don't want to die.


----------



## WeedZ (May 26, 2016)

I think we should all hold each other for warmth


----------



## daxtsu (May 26, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> With the new wave of spambots flooding the Temp, it's time to bring back the Bunker!



Thanks x3


----------



## nxwing (May 26, 2016)

Build a wall around the bunker for security


----------



## The Catboy (May 26, 2016)

endoverend said:


> We need @Crystal the Glaceon to find us a new bunker because it's her thread and i would feel bad for doing it for her <3


This Bunker is more than safe from these spambots! We survived all the Pokenoob floods and even paddled through the ironnoob waves! These walls have seen battle, but continue to stand strong!


----------



## VinsCool (May 26, 2016)

I'M scared :C


----------



## GhostLatte (May 26, 2016)

You guys can eat me


----------



## endoverend (May 26, 2016)

This bunker also doubles as a giant PC which has enough processing power to emulate everyone's gaming consoles individually


----------



## nxwing (May 26, 2016)

endoverend said:


> This bunker also doubles as a giant PC which has enough processing power to emulate everyone's gaming consoles individually


How deep does that bunker go?


----------



## endoverend (May 26, 2016)

nxwing said:


> How deep does that bunker go?


Into ur mum ;OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO;


----------



## The Catboy (May 26, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I'M scared :C


You are safe now, fear not for the bunker is the safest place on the Temp!


----------



## GhostLatte (May 26, 2016)

endoverend said:


> Into ur mum ;OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO;


I can't get out of his mum ;o;


----------



## WeedZ (May 26, 2016)

endoverend said:


> Into ur mum ;OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO;


That's pretty deep, but we'll have plenty of heat and food there.


----------



## endoverend (May 26, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> You are safe now, fear not for the bunker is the safest place on the Temp!


As soon as you update the op :3


----------



## The Catboy (May 26, 2016)

A new bunker is posted!


----------



## endoverend (May 26, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> A new bunker is posted!


Yaaaaaas


----------



## Dorimori (May 26, 2016)

wow it's snowy outside

get it
cause i'm snow

please let me in


----------



## endoverend (May 26, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> wow it's snowy outside
> 
> get it
> cause i'm snow
> ...


Nope get out


----------



## Dorimori (May 26, 2016)

endoverend said:


> Nope get out


please it's cold


----------



## The Catboy (May 26, 2016)

endoverend said:


> Nope get out


Hey now, we live in a progressive time. Pokenoobs are no longer thing. 


Snowdori said:


> please it's cold


You are welcome to the Bunker, just don't touch my stuff or pee in a corner someone has already claimed.


----------



## Dorimori (May 26, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Hey now, we live in a progressive time. Pokenoobs are no longer thing.
> 
> You are welcome to the Bunker, just don't touch my stuff or pee in a corner someone has already claimed.


how to instal browsrehax


----------



## Chary (May 26, 2016)

Yes, the pokenoob floods are gone, BUT AT WHAT COST?!


----------



## The Catboy (May 26, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> how to instal browsrehax


reported


Chary said:


> Yes, the pokenoob floods are gone, BUT AT WHAT COST?!


A better temp ;O;


----------



## Dorimori (May 26, 2016)

Chary said:


> Yes, the pokenoob floods are gone, BUT AT WHAT COST?!


I wasn't here for that. What were they like?


----------



## Chary (May 26, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> I wasn't here for that. What were they like?


How to pkmn blk 2 on supercard.HOW I R4??? LINK ME TO FREE ROMZ. how 2 instahack online battlez.


----------



## nxwing (May 26, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> I wasn't here for that. What were they like?


The spawn of hell


----------



## The Catboy (May 26, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> I wasn't here for that. What were they like?


Bad enough that we needed a bunker to hide from them. It got so bad one time, that the entire shutdown to guests and forced users to make an account to view the site. That's where I came from.


----------



## Dorimori (May 26, 2016)

So essentially...

how 2 get aroun anti pirat on blakc 2?


----------



## Chary (May 26, 2016)

Y my pokemans no get EXP????

*Sheds a nostalgic tear*


----------



## The Catboy (May 26, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> So essentially...
> 
> how 2 get aroun anti pirat on blakc 2?


You see how there's spam in the 3DS CFW? Picture that, 150% worse and the entire site.


----------



## Dorimori (May 26, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> You see how there's spam in the 3DS CFW? Picture that, 150% worse and the entire site.


Must have been a dark time.


----------



## The Catboy (May 26, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> Must have been a dark time.


I made a fucking bunker for people to hide from it. This is both a joke and serious thread, made for people to have a safe space away from the spam because the EOF was the only safe spot that they never ventured into.
Think about that for a second. The EOF was the only safe spot on the Temp.


----------



## Dorimori (May 26, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I made a fucking bunker for people to hide from it. This is both a joke and serious thread, made for people to have a safe space away from the spam because the EOF was the only safe spot that they never ventured into.
> Think about that for a second. The EOF was the only safe spot on the Temp.


Wouldn't the bunker be raided eventually? Nothing gold can stay.


----------



## daxtsu (May 26, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I made a fucking bunker for people to hide from it. This is both a joke and serious thread, made for people to have a safe space away from the spam because the EOF was the only safe spot that they never ventured into.
> Think about that for a second. The EOF was the only safe spot on the Temp.



Thanks for reviving it, it's much warmer and nicer here than in some of the _other_ sections and threads currently..


----------



## The Catboy (May 26, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> Wouldn't the bunker be raided eventually? Nothing gold can stay.


6 years and still standing strong. Most spambots tend to stay in sections where their spam can be seen. Since the EOF is not posted on the main page, they rarely end up here. Most floodnoobs are here for one thing and only stay in one area, so they never venture into the EOF. It's these common traits that keep the Bunker safe.


daxtsu said:


> Thanks for reviving it, it's much warmer and nicer here than in some of the _other_ sections and threads currently..


I was aiming to bump the Bunker soon and I am glad someone did it!


----------



## daxtsu (May 26, 2016)

*Tacks a "No spam/drama allowed" sign onto the bunker/fort, and watches through a window with suspicious eyes.*


----------



## Touko White (May 26, 2016)

Will there be Tempfall parodies here? Just wondering.


----------



## The Catboy (May 26, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


> Will there be Tempfall parodies here? Just wondering.


Yes


----------



## LittleFlame (May 26, 2016)

I'll just be grumpy in the left hand corner thank you


----------



## mgrev (May 26, 2016)

EY dat is de seed bank in Longyearbyen! i've been there!


----------



## nxwing (May 26, 2016)

mgrev said:


> EY dat is de seed bank in Longyearbyen! i've been there!


What kinds of seed (lenny) do thye store in there


----------



## VinsCool (May 26, 2016)

nxwing said:


> What kinds of seed (lenny) do thye store in there


The same kind of seed that gave Mgrev a carpal tunnel thing.


----------



## mgrev (May 26, 2016)

nxwing said:


> What kinds of seed (lenny) do thye store in there


seeds of every plant discovered ever. in case of world disaster n stuff. if there is a new plant discovered, there will be seeds there after a short while.


----------



## daxtsu (May 26, 2016)

*Activates the bunker's stealth shielding* Spammers are back.


----------



## The Catboy (May 26, 2016)

mgrev said:


> EY dat is de seed bank in Longyearbyen! i've been there!


It's our PC tower  but we do have seeds


----------



## nxwing (May 26, 2016)

daxtsu said:


> *Activates the bunker's stealth shielding* Spammers are back.


Quick! Get in!


Crystal the Glaceon said:


> It's our PC tower  but we do have seeds


Specs?


----------



## xtheman (May 26, 2016)

*Knocks on the outside of the bunker* Can i come in?


----------



## DinohScene (May 26, 2016)

I don't need no permission to get in~


----------



## The Catboy (May 26, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Quick! Get in!
> 
> Specs?


Quantum PC with the power so great, it can get to the deepest parts of the Net. That is where our base is now located


xtheman166 said:


> *Knocks on the outside of the bunker* Can i come in?


Be you a bot?


----------



## LittleFlame (May 26, 2016)

CRYSTAL I'M A PROFESSIONAL SHITPOSTER I REQUIRE ENTRY


----------



## The Catboy (May 26, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> CRYSTAL I'M A PROFESSIONAL SHITPOSTER I REQUIRE ENTRY


We need more shitposters! Shitposters scare the bots! You may enter!


----------



## LittleFlame (May 26, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> We need more shitposters! Shitposters scare the bots! You may enter!


Bitchin'
hehehe
HAHAHA
*spams forum*


----------



## xtheman (May 26, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Quantum PC with the power so great, it can get to the deepest parts of the Net. That is where our base is now located
> 
> Be you a bot?


be a bot i am not


----------



## The Catboy (May 26, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> be a bot i am not


Ye may enter


----------



## CIAwesome526 (May 27, 2016)

Shield meh!


----------



## joyoshi (May 27, 2016)

I must get in!


----------



## The Catboy (May 27, 2016)

EVERYONE TO THE BUNKER! THE SPAM BOTS HAVE RETURNED!


----------



## Deleted User (May 27, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> EVERYONE TO THE BUNKER! THE SPAM BOTS HAVE RETURNED!


The Temp needs to be nuked to cleanse it from sin.


----------



## rileysrjay (May 27, 2016)

I need protection from the bots 2 day


----------



## keven3477 (May 27, 2016)

There may be nothing going on outside the bunker but I will still rest inside it.


----------



## Feeling it! (May 27, 2016)

I want to bring my new 3ds and manga so I can finally be at peace from all the networths shit posting.


----------



## Deleted User (May 27, 2016)

Feeling it! said:


> I want to bring my new 3ds and manga so I can finally be at peace from all the networths shit posting.


Should I nuke Net Worths instead?


----------



## Feeling it! (May 27, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Should I nuke Net Worths instead?


Nuke him and we shall take refuge in the bunker, God speed tomato.


----------



## Luglige (May 28, 2016)

Protect me senpai!


----------



## Feeling it! (May 28, 2016)

Luglige said:


> Protect me senpai!


We need protection against ISIS. (net worthy and his spam)


----------



## Luglige (May 28, 2016)

Feeling it! said:


> We need protection against ISIS. (net worthy and his spam)


GET THE GUNS!


----------



## Touko White (May 28, 2016)

ISIS: International Spam, Intentional Shit


----------



## VinsCool (May 28, 2016)

Another fake exploit thread gone! All hail the moderating team!


----------



## Touko White (May 28, 2016)

Right in der moderator team's face!


----------



## Feeling it! (May 28, 2016)

Luglige said:


> GET THE GUNS!


MURICA!!!!


----------



## Touko White (May 28, 2016)

and for great justice, too.


----------



## Feeling it! (May 28, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


> and for great justice, too.


I quoted that for so many years........for great justice.


----------



## The Catboy (May 29, 2016)

All the members getting random hate from the Spam bots, come join the bunker!


----------



## daxtsu (May 29, 2016)

*Huddles in the bunker with everyone anyway*


----------



## Touko White (May 29, 2016)

yes, Crystal is adorable ^^
especially in this bunker


----------



## sirocyl (May 29, 2016)

Bunkers are comfy. *ducks in a corner and begins desoldering MCU's*


----------



## rileysrjay (May 29, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> All the members getting random hate from the Spam bots, come join the bunker!


I HAVE JOINED THE BUNKER 2 DAY!!!
I AM PROTECTED FROM THE SPAM BOTS 2 DAY!!!


----------



## Touko White (May 29, 2016)

We are the spam robots
We are here to annoy you
We are here to annoy you of the terrible products from us


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 29, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


> yes, Crystal is adorable ^^
> especially in this bunker


*wonk*


----------



## The Catboy (May 29, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


> yes, Crystal is adorable ^^
> especially in this bunker


Is this the part where I get fondled? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 29, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Is this the part where I get fondled? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


*wonkety wonk*


----------



## Touko White (May 29, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Is this the part where I get fondled? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Yes, it is. ^^


----------



## The Catboy (May 30, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


> Yes, it is. ^^


----------



## Luglige (May 30, 2016)

Brought good music:


>


----------



## The Catboy (May 31, 2016)

Everyone! We are at a Code Pokenoob! I repeat, Code Pokenoobs! The spambot is back and at it again! Get to the bunker!


----------



## Luglige (May 31, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Everyone! We are at a Code Pokenoob! I repeat, Code Pokenoobs! The spambot is back and at it again! Get to the bunker!


I'm In!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Everyone! We are at a Code Pokenoob! I repeat, Code Pokenoobs! The spambot is back and at it again! Get to the bunker!


Also what is "Code Pokenoob"?


----------



## mgrev (May 31, 2016)

Luglige said:


> *teen "hacker" voice* I'm In!


fix'd


----------



## The Catboy (May 31, 2016)

Luglige said:


> I'm In!
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


It's a code I made up!


----------



## Luglige (May 31, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> It's a code I made up!


So what does it translate too? Also where is the spam? I wanna investigate.


----------



## The Catboy (May 31, 2016)

Luglige said:


> So what does it translate too? Also where is the spam? I wanna investigate.


It was already taken care of and it's code made up because it's a reference to the original intention of the Bunker.


----------



## Luglige (May 31, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> It was already taken care of and it's code made up because it's a reference to the original intention of the Bunker.


Ah, Ok.


----------



## mgrev (May 31, 2016)

i wonder of gbatemp mods feel like the doom guy when cleaning threads and banning members. running around like a total badass wrecking everything with shotguns, rpgs and chainsaws


----------



## Luglige (May 31, 2016)

mgrev said:


> i wonder of gbatemp mods feel like the doom guy when cleaning threads and banning members. running around like a total badass wrecking everything with shotguns, rpgs and chainsaws


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 1, 2016)

As the night settles and the troll has been brought to their knees. We fear they may raise again, but the bunker still stands. We've watched many battles and upgrade through time and space. We are now so deep in the Deep Web, that Spam can't touch us. We are the Bunker. We Stand Strong.


----------



## nxwing (Jun 1, 2016)

Due to one of the recent attacks being done by a member that has registered in January, I was wondering if there was any chance that the account was hacked. Could it be possible that other accounts may get hacked and become spambots?


----------



## Touko White (Jun 1, 2016)

*Insert parody of 'Can't Touch This'*


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 2, 2016)

I finnaly see the spam bots happening on the current threads, good thing i have acces to hide in the bunker.


----------



## Touko White (Jun 3, 2016)

If it IS Margen67 I'd have got something by now, just saying ^^


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 6, 2016)

The float waters seem to have slowed and the bots are dead. The Bunker still stands!


----------



## daxtsu (Jun 6, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> The float waters seem to have slowed and the bots are dead. The Bunker still stands!



Did we get hammered with spam today? I was out for most of the day.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 6, 2016)

daxtsu said:


> Did we get hammered with spam today? I was out for most of the day.


Nope, just commenting on the fact that the Bunker stood through countless floods!


----------



## Touko White (Jun 6, 2016)

No Crystal I loved your old avatar...


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 6, 2016)

Will there ever be a day were the bunker would not be necessary? of course not, floods will forever happen and we will continue to use this for safety.


----------



## Touko White (Jun 6, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Will there ever be a day were the bunker would not be necessary? of course not, floods will forever happen and we will continue to use this for safety.


Do they try flood the bunker ??


----------



## mgrev (Jun 6, 2016)

thread is about to hit 100k views soon


----------



## Luglige (Jun 6, 2016)

mgrev said:


> View attachment 51960
> thread is about to hit 100k views soon


HECK YEAH!


----------



## Feeling it! (Jun 13, 2016)

If everyone can be in the bunker then why do we even have the bunker or an outside?


----------



## Touko White (Jun 13, 2016)

Dunno ^^
but this bunker is relaxed. I like it <3


----------



## brickmii82 (Jun 19, 2016)

.... I'm sorry... I had no choice... After they caught me on the deep web hacking NATO, NORAD, the FBI, Visa, and that kiosk at McDonald's that never works right for the cashier, they kidnapped my step-brothers cousins aunt on her fathers side and said they were gonna turn her...INTO A REPUBLICAN(sob, sob, sob, weeeeep!) I'm sooo sorry!(sob) If I am to be executed now for my treason, I (sob) understand.(sob) I love you all!


----------



## Touko White (Jun 19, 2016)

lol
Hard Times eh?


----------



## brickmii82 (Jun 19, 2016)

Touko White said:


> lol
> Hard Times eh?


#thestruggleisreal....stupid
(Forgive me, it's late and my sleeping pill is kicking in lol)


----------



## Touko White (Jun 19, 2016)

lol


----------



## Touko White (Jun 19, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/George-the-Pug-147687488973981/?fref=ts

my adorable pug now has his own page ^^


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 20, 2016)

The floods have calmed and the bunker has done it's job. We have survived again and the bunker still stands! 
Those spambots seem to have stopped for quite some time now.


----------



## Dorimori (Jun 21, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> The floods have calmed and the bunker has done it's job. We have survived again and the bunker still stands!
> Those spambots seem to have stopped for quite some time now.


A new spammer has arrived... Peter.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 21, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> A new spammer has arrived... Peter.


He's an old spammer and didn't get through my walls before. This time won't be different!


----------



## joyoshi (Jun 26, 2016)

WE'RE UNDER ATTACK


----------



## GreaterDog (Jun 26, 2016)

My Bunker Never Fails To Live




(if you were wondering , its a mice hole)


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 26, 2016)

Someone made Brickwait thread! Get to the bunker!


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 26, 2016)

EVERYBODY RUNNNNNN


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 29, 2016)

Did we evacu8 or something? Haven't seen anybody here since I arrived...


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Lia (Jun 30, 2016)

Gratz on 100k views, @Crystal the Glaceon 
Also join the #cult


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 1, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


>


One day without a post, "Abandoned."
The Bunker is just quiet because it's safe!


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 1, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> One day without a post, "Abandoned."
> The Bunker is just quiet because it's safe!


That timing tho...
I mean, look at the post above mine.
So, while we're dealing with our current infestation, can I ask for a room please? Yes, I already got in. You all left the door open, which is how both I and this idiot above me got in.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 1, 2016)

Everyone in! Another spam bot has shown itself! 


Swiftloke said:


> That timing tho...
> I mean, look at the post above mine.
> So, while we're dealing with our current infestation, can I ask for a room please? Yes, I already got in. You all left the door open, which is how both I and this idiot above me got in.


You're cool, get in here! You need protection, you got the Bunker!...and condoms...


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 4, 2016)

Let us reboot this thread!


----------



## Dorimori (Jul 4, 2016)

rebooted


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 5, 2016)

How long has the bunker been abandoned? We might even get un-stickied.


----------



## Dorimori (Jul 7, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> How long has the bunker been abandoned? We might even get un-stickied.


I just checked outside the bunker door. The amount of shitpost is at an all-time high. If we get unstickied, there's no telling what would happen.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 7, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> I just checked outside the bunker door. The amount of shitpost is at an all-time high. If we get unstickied, there's no telling what would happen.


Not to mention the near-record high levels of noobs.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 7, 2016)

So, I've got an idea of how to get everybody to come back to these abandoned halls:
@VinsCool


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 7, 2016)

Well that didn't work at all...


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

New member TheVinAnator here!?


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 8, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> New member TheVinAnator here!?


Welcome to the bunker, I guess. This place is pretty much abandoned now, I bet not even Crystal is still here. @VinsCool even ignored my tagging him here.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 10, 2016)

Jettison said:


> 10 minutes till release! HYPE TRAIN HAS LEFT THE STATION


*Attention everyone! A massive wave of noobs has been spotted approaching GBATemp! Everybody get to the bunker NOW!*


----------



## Jettison (Jul 10, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> *Attention everyone! A massive wave of noobs has been spotted approaching GBATemp! Everybody get to the bunker NOW!*


i see how it is....


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 10, 2016)

Jettison said:


> i see how it is....


Look, how many people do you think are going to try to downgrade from 11.0 with this?


----------



## Jettison (Jul 10, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Look, how many people do you think are going to try to downgrade from 11.0 with this?


no one if they google before posting "HOW TO DOWNGRADE TO 9.2 FROM 11.0 HALP PLZ!!!"


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 10, 2016)

Jettison said:


> no one if they google before posting "HOW TO DOWNGRADE TO 9.2 FROM 11.0 HALP PLZ!!!"


....
Exactly....


----------



## Jettison (Jul 10, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> ....
> Exactly....


let me inside the bunker pls ;_;


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 10, 2016)

Jettison said:


> let me inside the bunker pls ;_;


xD
I guess until Crystal remembers this place exists I'm the leader here.
Welcome in!


----------



## Jettison (Jul 10, 2016)

Thx


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 10, 2016)

We need a plan of attack and defense.
@Crystal the Glaceon, you get to work on a new bunker design.
@VinsCool, you handle PR and outside communications.
Anyone who wants to help can, come up with something you can do.
Good luck and don't die.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jul 10, 2016)

prepare for noobs


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 10, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> We need a plan of attack and defense.
> @Crystal the Glaceon, you get to work on a new bunker design.
> @VinsCool, you handle PR and outside communications.
> Anyone who wants to help can, come up with something you can do.
> Good luck and don't die.


I will help obly if you stop tagging me everywhere.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 10, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I will help obly if you stop tagging me everywhere.


*tags*


----------



## Jettison (Jul 10, 2016)

what can i do to help?!


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 10, 2016)

Jettison said:


> what can i do to help?!


Perhaps you can stand in front of the door. As a giant thing of Jell-O, you can suspend noobs before they can invade. If you don't want to do that, that's understandable. *shivvers*


----------



## Jettison (Jul 10, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Perhaps you can stand in front of the door. As a giant thing of Jell-O, you can suspend noobs before they can invade. If you don't want to do that, that's understandable. *shivvers*


Will do! *blocks entry using my self*


----------



## Chary (Jul 11, 2016)

@chavosaur Welcome back. You can hide from the furries here


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 11, 2016)

Are you sure the furries aren't already inside.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 11, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Are you sure the furries aren't already inside.


Yes they already are.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 11, 2016)

Chary said:


> @chavosaur Welcome back. You can hide from the furries here


That's rude 
The bunker should be a place where we put race aside towards a common goal: safety.
Yes, we are letting weebs in too.
Just because someone is different from you doesn't mean you have to hide from them


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Jul 14, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Yes they already are.



Where are they? I can't find them! They could be AMONG us!


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 14, 2016)

Real_Redwolf said:


> Where are they? I can't find them! They could be AMONG us!


They are everywhere! They are everyone!


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Jul 14, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> They are everywhere! They are everyone!



OH NO! QUICK! USE THE ANTI-FURRY LAYZAR!


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 14, 2016)

Real_Redwolf said:


> Where are they? I can't find them! They could be AMONG us!





Real_Redwolf said:


> OH NO! QUICK! USE THE ANTI-FURRY LAYZAR!





Swiftloke said:


> That's rude
> The bunker should be a place where we put race aside towards a common goal: safety.
> Yes, we are letting weebs in too.
> Just because someone is different from you doesn't mean you have to hide from them


Also look at who's saying that.


----------



## Dorimori (Jul 14, 2016)

Man, I sure do hate them darned furries. /s


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 15, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> Man, I sure do hate them darned furries. /s


Yes I hate them too.

oh wait.


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Jul 16, 2016)

I AM NOT A FURRY TROJAN. DON'T MIND ME.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 18, 2016)

493,000th EOF post! Woo hoo!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 21, 2016)

ass


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 28, 2016)

BROWSERHAX ON 11.0.0-33! I REPEAT! BROWSERHAX ON 11.0.0-33!
AND MENUHAX!

*EVERYONE GET IN THE BUNKER BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE!*


----------



## ihaveahax (Jul 28, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> BROWSERHAX ON 11.0.0-33! I REPEAT! BROWSERHAX ON 11.0.0-33!
> AND MENUHAX!
> 
> *EVERYONE GET IN THE BUNKER BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE!*


and menuhax, too.

I can already feel the wave of "11.0 downgrade" threads coming.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 28, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> and menuhax, too.
> 
> I can already feel the wave of "11.0 downgrade" threads coming.


You will be safe here, my child. This Bunker has seen far worse battles and withstood the test of time. Here we shall all be safe.


----------



## endoverend (Jul 28, 2016)

Wow, how cute, the menuhax peasants are still trying to stay relevant in this world ;o;


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 28, 2016)

endoverend said:


> Wow, how cute, the menuhax peasants are still trying to stay relevant in this world ;o;


And this is why we have the Bunker. To protect the A9LH from the filthy Menuhax peasants.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 28, 2016)

Joke's on you, I use Lesshax :^)


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 29, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> BROWSERHAX ON 11.0.0-33! I REPEAT! BROWSERHAX ON 11.0.0-33!
> AND MENUHAX!
> 
> *EVERYONE GET IN THE BUNKER BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE!*





ihaveamac said:


> and menuhax, too.
> 
> I can already feel the wave of "11.0 downgrade" threads coming.


I'm gone for 2 DAYS and THIS happens? Either way, yeah we need to lock down. As clearly you're back Crystal, I'll leave it to you to perform the procedures.


----------



## ihaveahax (Jul 29, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> I'm gone for 2 DAYS and THIS happens? Either way, yeah we need to lock down. As clearly you're back Crystal, I'll leave it to you to perform the procedures.


they've already come.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 29, 2016)

Deck of Noobs said:


> Joke's on you, I use Lesshax :^)


When you have a pile of trash, but it's a smaller pile of trash


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 29, 2016)

It still has a great bootrate though


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 29, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> they've already come.


I don't see any threads yet... Are you sure? We may still have time. 
LOCK US DOWN CRYSTAL


----------



## ihaveahax (Jul 29, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> I don't see any threads yet... Are you sure? We may still have time.
> LOCK US DOWN CRYSTAL


they're not only on gbatemp though.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 29, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> they're not only on gbatemp though.


Links?


----------



## ihaveahax (Jul 29, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Links?


I don't really want to call out specific users but you can find some in the noob paradise thread, as well as probably some of the recent /r/3dshacks Q&A threads.

"MY friend is thinking 11.0 can be downgraded now without a game or hardmod because of this

https://yls8.mtheall.com/3dsbrowserhax.php

Shows 11.0 for old and new 3ds, there's a catch right?"


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 29, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> I don't really want to call out specific users but you can find some in the noob paradise thread, as well as probably some of the recent /r/3dshacks Q&A threads.
> 
> "MY friend is thinking 11.0 can be downgraded now without a game or hardmod because of this
> 
> ...


Yup, I definitely saw that one. If Crystal would lock down the bunker I would use my robot to safely check the 3dshacks section.


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 3, 2016)

I've been monitoring the 3ds section, and it's the worst it's ever been. If the section was flooded before, then we just got a hurricane of noobs. It's only a matter of time before they make their way to the bunker.


----------



## Dorimori (Aug 8, 2016)

*tumbleweed*


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 8, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> *tumbleweed*


^
RIP The Bunker. Might as well just unsticky it, it's a ghost town.


----------



## Feeling it! (Aug 12, 2016)

Honestly guys I am nearing my end with this site.
I just checked up on an old thread and I am just so done with biased rules.
I guess I am just gonna post in here now.
It's the only place that isn't shitty since nobody else uses it.


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Aug 12, 2016)

Feeling it! said:


> Honestly guys I am nearing my end with this site.
> I just checked up on an old thread and I am just so done with biased rules.
> I guess I am just gonna post in here now.
> It's the only place that isn't shitty since nobody else uses it.


Could you name at least one biased rule?  I say this sincerely, as I've never considered any of the rules I know of here to be biased.


----------



## Feeling it! (Aug 12, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> Could you name at least one biased rule?  I say this sincerely, as I've never considered any of the rules I know of here to be biased.


"Do not "flame", "bash", "troll" or harass others. Blatantly offensive comments or actions directed at others will not be tolerated. While we do allow members to debate and voice their own opinions, there will be a limit to how far a heated debate can go before it is closed by staff. If you harass someone you will be disciplined. Period.

Please show respect for all members at GBAtemp; new or old. Disparaging remarks towards others about race, gender, origin, handicap, age, sexual orientation, personal politics and religion will NOT be tolerated and will most likely be removed by staff. The poster will then be warned, suspended or banned (see the Warnings section below for more information on warnings).

Flaming, even in self-defense, is strictly prohibited. If you have something to say, say it respectfully or not at all. If someone is harassing you either use the report function or contact a staff member directly. Replying to a flame post will likely result in the removal of your post as well. Flambaiting, or attempting to draw other members into personally attacking you or eachother is also not allowed."

This entire rule got broken in one thread and I got locked from it because I pointed it out.
If you don't know the thread then that makes you even better off bro.
Oh yeah and of course all of the shit is still on there without the removal.


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Aug 12, 2016)

Feeling it! said:


> "Do not "flame", "bash", "troll" or harass others. Blatantly offensive comments or actions directed at others will not be tolerated. While we do allow members to debate and voice their own opinions, there will be a limit to how far a heated debate can go before it is closed by staff. If you harass someone you will be disciplined. Period.
> 
> Please show respect for all members at GBAtemp; new or old. Disparaging remarks towards others about race, gender, origin, handicap, age, sexual orientation, personal politics and religion will NOT be tolerated and will most likely be removed by staff. The poster will then be warned, suspended or banned (see the Warnings section below for more information on warnings).
> 
> ...


Yeah, I don't know the thread, so there might be government secrets being leaked and I wouldn't know about it.


----------



## Feeling it! (Aug 12, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> Yeah, I don't know the thread, so there might be government secrets being leaked and I wouldn't know about it.


Bro I wish I could say the same for me.  end my fucking suffering. please just fucking do it p1ng pong just end my suffering.   Also who the fuck edited my signature without talking to me about it? wtf guys.


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Aug 12, 2016)

Feeling it! said:


> Bro I wish I could say the same for me.  end my fucking suffering. please just fucking do it p1ng pong just end my suffering.   Also who the fuck edited my signature without talking to me about it? wtf guys.


At least this forum doesn't have outrageous rules - mainly just "be nice", and "don't spread warez".  On other forums (that will remain unnamed), mods seem to ban people for fun.


----------



## Dorimori (Aug 12, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> On other forums (that will remain unnamed), mods seem to ban people for fun.


*BY OTHER FORUMS HE MEANT GAMEFAQS*


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Aug 12, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> *BY OTHER FORUMS HE MEANT GAMEFAQS*


Yep, they are certainly notorious for that.


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 12, 2016)

Feeling it! said:


> "Do not "flame", "bash", "troll" or harass others. Blatantly offensive comments or actions directed at others will not be tolerated. While we do allow members to debate and voice their own opinions, there will be a limit to how far a heated debate can go before it is closed by staff. If you harass someone you will be disciplined. Period.
> 
> Please show respect for all members at GBAtemp; new or old. Disparaging remarks towards others about race, gender, origin, handicap, age, sexual orientation, personal politics and religion will NOT be tolerated and will most likely be removed by staff. The poster will then be warned, suspended or banned (see the Warnings section below for more information on warnings).
> 
> ...


What thread was it?


----------



## Feeling it! (Aug 12, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> What thread was it?


I have no idea what might happen to me if I bring up the name of the thread so I don't think that is a good idea....


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 19, 2016)

I know the Bunker has gone quiet, but that's the peace is what all true Tempers strive for. We've lived through another flood and will stand strong!


----------



## Flame (Aug 20, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I know the Bunker has gone quiet, but that's the peace is what all true Tempers strive for. We've lived through another flood and will stand strong!



how can we hold back the floods?

have you seen the Pokemon moon & sun islands?

7.8/10

too much water.


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 20, 2016)

I think we need a new bunker. This old one seems too old and dusty, plus im seeing design flaws _everywhere._ No outside GBATemp monitoring program? Cracks in the wall everywhere? Disgusting!
I've got quite some Photoshop skill, I'm even certified by Adobe for Communications using Photoshop. I can help develop a new one.


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 22, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> I think we need a new bunker. This old one seems too old and dusty, plus im seeing design flaws _everywhere._ No outside GBATemp monitoring program? Cracks in the wall everywhere? Disgusting!
> I've got quite some Photoshop skill, I'm even certified by Adobe for Communications using Photoshop. I can help develop a new one.


 
Our next base needs to be on the Moon. the dark side of course


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 26, 2016)

Deonot1 said:


> Our next base needs to be on the Moon. the dark side of course


That's a great idea! It'll keep us very safe. We'll need to include a heating system and develop some way to walk on the surface. Shouldn't be hard.


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 26, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> That's a great idea! It'll keep us very safe. We'll need to include a heating system and develop some way to walk on the surface. Shouldn't be hard.


Anti-Gravity Genorator. or we could use the force.


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 26, 2016)

Deonot1 said:


> Anti-Gravity Genorator. or we could use the force.


Nahhh, we don't need a gravity generator. That would ruin it- walking on the moon would be fun! 
I'm thinking there will be an issue with, you know, the fact that there's no atmosphere and we'd die instantly.


----------



## Jao Chu (Aug 26, 2016)

We should have a vote, raise your hand if you think we should re-purpose this bunker to protect ourselves from the upcoming PS Vita piracy-flood.

Who's in? It's going to be one of the biggest influx of noobs to date, one for the history books. Sign me up lads.


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 26, 2016)

Jao Chu said:


> We should have a vote, raise your hand if you think we should re-purpose this bunker to protect ourselves from the upcoming PS Vita piracy-flood.
> 
> Who's in? It's going to be one of the biggest influx of noobs to date, one for the history books. Sign me up lads.


 Don't forget about the noobs coming, when They figure out running ds Roms from the sd card.


----------



## Jao Chu (Aug 26, 2016)

Deonot1 said:


> Don't forget about the noobs coming, when They figure out running ds Roms from the sd card.



They're coming guys! I can hear the clicking of their keyboards as they fill out the registration form. 

Nooooooooooooooooooo




 
(From the Odin Sphere vita backup thread)


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 26, 2016)

Jao Chu said:


> They're coming guys! I can hear the clicking of their keyboards as they fill out the registration form.
> 
> Nooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> ...


 LOL


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 26, 2016)

Deck of Noobs said:


> It still has a great bootrate though


About as great as my Toshiba craptop with a fried CPU


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 27, 2016)

I switched to A9LH a while ago, yay


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 27, 2016)

Deck of Noobs said:


> I switched to A9LH a while ago, yay


 Are you still a deck Noob?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 27, 2016)

maybe, maybe not


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 27, 2016)

Man I was sooooooo afraid when I installed Al9H on 3ds I was afraid
I was gonna brick it


----------



## Jettison (Aug 27, 2016)

Lol did anyone forget I was blocking the entrance


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 27, 2016)

Jettison said:


> Lol did anyone forget I was blocking the entrance


 Well your not doing a Good Job.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 27, 2016)

Jettison said:


> Lol did anyone forget I was blocking the entrance


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 27, 2016)

LOL LOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 27, 2016)

Oh no, Kernel exploit nintenyearsolds are coming. Quick, let me in.


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 27, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Oh no, Kernel exploit nintenyearsolds are coming. Quick, let me in.


Get out of the way @Jettison let him in


----------



## ihaveahax (Aug 27, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Oh no, Kernel exploit nintenyearsolds are coming. Quick, let me in.


what happened


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 27, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> what happened


The noobs found out. Quick, come in. I'm still designing the new bunker, but it's better than nothing.


----------



## ihaveahax (Aug 27, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> The noobs found out. Quick, come in. I'm still designing the new bunker, but it's better than nothing.


yes i found that already


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 27, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> yes i found that already


Well, that's what happened.


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Aug 27, 2016)

Am I edgie enough 2 join 2day?


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 28, 2016)

Just got here from my Tardis, whats up?


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Aug 29, 2016)

WTF is this thread


----------



## Touko White (Sep 6, 2016)

hide from the blog entry spammers !!


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 10, 2016)

Boogieboo6 said:


> Am I edgie enough 2 join 2day?


Such edge, much join



TheDarkGreninja said:


> WTF is this thread


This is the Temp Bunker. This Bunker was made to keep Tempers safe and alive through the floods.



Touko White said:


> hide from the blog entry spammers !!


Fair not! For the walls have seen worse!

BTW the Bunker turned 6 years old yesterday!


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Sep 10, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Such edge, much join
> 
> 
> This is the Temp Bunker. This Bunker was made to keep Tempers safe and alive through the floods.
> ...


Ahh thanks!
Edit: HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! wooo


----------



## Touko White (Sep 10, 2016)

@Crystal the Glaceon Cool. Also, that's great news!


----------



## Swiftloke (Sep 10, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Such edge, much join
> 
> 
> This is the Temp Bunker. This Bunker was made to keep Tempers safe and alive through the floods.
> ...


Happy birthday bunker


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 10, 2016)

Touko White said:


> @Crystal the Glaceon Cool. Also, that's great news!


I know right? And here I made this Bunker as a random EOF post about the Pokenoob floods. My, how times have changed, yet the Bunker still stands.


----------



## daxtsu (Sep 13, 2016)

Brace for impact, 3DS 11.1.0-34 is out.


----------



## ihaveahax (Sep 13, 2016)

here come the swarm of update threads!!!!


----------



## Chary (Sep 14, 2016)

3DS update threads got nothing on Pokefloods


----------



## Swiftloke (Sep 15, 2016)

Chary said:


> 3DS update threads got nothing on Pokefloods


While we're waiting out the storm, does anyone have an actual archive of those? I keep hearing about how bad they were, and I've never seen them, having only been here... about a year now? (I first started posting here on Nov 1st to get help with a busted Smash save. Maybe I've been here longer, I forget... )


----------



## Chary (Sep 23, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> While we're waiting out the storm, does anyone have an actual archive of those? I keep hearing about how bad they were, and I've never seen them, having only been here... about a year now? (I first started posting here on Nov 1st to get help with a busted Smash save. Maybe I've been here longer, I forget... )


...that's a good question. I'd recommend maybe checking Pokemon diamond/pearl threads waiting for a scene release? They're years old at this point so it'd be hard to find.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 23, 2016)

Chary said:


> 3DS update threads got nothing on Pokefloods


I don't think people understand how true this statement is
Pokemon DS releases used to be so large, that it often cause the site to lag or crash. We were get flooded with thousands (not even a joke) of threads about the games' AP and "Does it work on the R4?" "Is there an R4 patch yet?" In fact, the reason I joined is because one flood was so bad, they shut the site down to guests and you had to join to see the site.
Pokemon releases were hardcore and there hasn't been floods as bad as Pokemon release.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Swiftloke said:


> While we're waiting out the storm, does anyone have an actual archive of those? I keep hearing about how bad they were, and I've never seen them, having only been here... about a year now? (I first started posting here on Nov 1st to get help with a busted Smash save. Maybe I've been here longer, I forget... )


Google pulled up this many results
https://www.google.com/search?q=is+...here+an+r4+patch+yet+gbatemp+site:gbatemp.net

But most of the threads made back then would have been locked or deleted.


----------



## Swiftloke (Sep 25, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I don't think people understand how true this statement is
> Pokemon DS releases used to be so large, that it often cause the site to lag or crash. We were get flooded with thousands (not even a joke) of threads about the games' AP and "Does it work on the R4?" "Is there an R4 patch yet?" In fact, the reason I joined is because one flood was so bad, they shut the site down to guests and you had to join to see the site.
> Pokemon releases were hardcore and there hasn't been floods as bad as Pokemon release.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that Google link only pulled up one locked thread... Too bad. I wonder if anyone bothered to keep an archive around.
But still... Whoa. That's what Poke Floods were like? Wow. They crashed the site? That's... Uh... Stupid... 
Tell me more. I'm interested.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 25, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Yeah, that Google link only pulled up one locked thread... Too bad. I wonder if anyone bothered to keep an archive around.
> But still... Whoa. That's what Poke Floods were like? Wow. They crashed the site? That's... Uh... Stupid...
> Tell me more. I'm interested.


That wasn't an uncommon thing actually. Pokemon releases would literally kill the Temp. There would be like 50 threads made every 30 minutes asking about the Pokemon AP. 

Pokemon releases were hardcore.


----------



## Swiftloke (Sep 25, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> That wasn't an uncommon thing actually. Pokemon releases would literally kill the Temp. There would be like 50 threads made every 30 minutes asking about the Pokemon AP.
> 
> Pokemon releases were hardcore.


I can't imagine that... I guess I'll find out soon enough with S/M ._.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 25, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> I can't imagine that... I guess I'll find out soon enough with S/M ._.


It won't be that bad.
CFW's have 100% compatibility and most likely the only form "AP" they will have will be an OFW requirement.


----------



## Swiftloke (Sep 25, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> It won't be that bad.
> CFW's have 100% compatibility and most likely the only form "AP" they will have will be an OFW requirement.


Sure, but 11.0. there will be noobs going "hOI [email protected]ñ í [email protected] pókëmøn suñ fr33 [email protected] 11.0 pl0x". Maybe not as bad as the Poke Floods of the past, which would be a bit disappointing.


----------



## ihaveahax (Sep 27, 2016)

otpless a9lh is on its way. a test build is out for those with New 3DS and hardmod. here come the noobs who can't follow directions and will brick.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 27, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> otpless a9lh is on its way. a test build is out for those with New 3DS and hardmod. here come the noobs who can't follow directions and will brick.


ERVERYONE GET TO THE BUNKER!


----------



## daxtsu (Oct 9, 2016)

@Crystal the Glaceon, please guide and shelter us in our time of need from the flood of Sun and Moon "leak" threads.

tl;dr: Time to hide.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 9, 2016)

daxtsu said:


> @Crystal the Glaceon, please guide and shelter us in our time of need from the flood of Sun and Moon "leak" threads.
> 
> tl;dr: Time to hide.


The Bunker still stands! You will all be safe!


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Oct 14, 2016)

I never knew about this before. Are drunk foxes allowed in the bunker? Because this is awesome.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 14, 2016)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> I never knew about this before. Are drunk foxes allowed in the bunker? Because this is awesome.


That's a silly question! I am a drunk fox!


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 14, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> That's a silly question! I am a drunk fox!


What about drunk cats?


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 14, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> What about drunk cats?


If we allow one drunk furry, we allow all drunk furries.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 16, 2016)

IOSU wen?


----------



## daxtsu (Oct 21, 2016)

Time to dive in for safety from the future floods of Wii U USB loading and Switch hype.


----------



## xtheman (Oct 21, 2016)

https://twitter.com/WiiUbru/status/789567282980724736
Rednand wii u tease.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 22, 2016)

We need to upgrade the Bunker! I say this time we crowdsource this upgrade! Everyone post one idea at a time and that will be part of the upgrade! You have until the November 1st or if the redNAND gets released before the 1st.


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 23, 2016)

We should build it on the moon


----------



## GreaterDog (Oct 23, 2016)

you can always stay home . . .  (pls get triggered. im asking for it)


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 31, 2016)

DeoNaught said:


> We should build it on the moon


Step one! On the moon!


GreaterDog said:


> you can always stay home . . .  (pls get triggered. im asking for it)


Step two, take this guy's home to it.


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 31, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Step one! On the moon!
> 
> Step two, take this guy's home to it.


 Your right, screw people on earth


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 1, 2016)

I am disappointed in the lack of crowdsourcing we had going on here.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## daxtsu (Nov 18, 2016)

Time to hop on in the bunker now that Moon and Sun are officially released.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 27, 2016)

daxtsu said:


> Time to hop on in the bunker now that Moon and Sun are officially released.


That was short lived flood. There were like 3 threads for RXFools and they quickly died down when they stopped using RXDead.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 27, 2016)

rxTools, please die


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## The Catboy (Dec 2, 2016)

Just updated to Moon base 1.0!


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 2, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Just updated to Moon base 1.0!


 We should move to the sun.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Dec 6, 2016)

DeoNaught said:


> We should move to the sun.


Or your anus... I mean Uranus


----------



## xtheman (Dec 10, 2016)

Waithax (Slowhax) is out.
Better get in the bunker before the million "How to use?" posts.


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 11, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> Waithax (Slowhax) is out.
> Better get in the bunker before the million "How to use?" posts.


 WE NEED PROVISIONS


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 14, 2016)

It's been a rather tame flood though far. I have no fears of our walls breaking. I do fear though that some might make it to the moon!


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 14, 2016)

we should start prepping for Fasthax


----------



## rastsan (Dec 17, 2016)

this place still exists what the f-ck....
how long has it been?
edit 
dang really 2010? 
I have been coming here for a long long time... sigh

its a moon base now?  
I prefer the secluded funky bunker type bunker.  With the fetish like stuff.  
where are the "swings" now?  oh over there with the cabinet of s-xual aides?  its all dusty from lack of use... 

I understand some people see s-x stuff and just slowly back away...
But I KNOW there are other perverts here on the temp.  More over they spent time in the bunker.  SO why the dust?   poor unused s-x aides...

Yep looks like I need to raid these supplies before the best before dates... what a week ish for that ... expired 4 years ago for those ... sigh... time for some fun...


playing funky s-x party music... anyone up for some fun?


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 26, 2016)

rastsan said:


> this place still exists what the f-ck....
> how long has it been?
> edit
> dang really 2010?
> ...


The fuck room has been moved to it's own base attached to the base. It was getting out of control, so I moved to be out of control elsewhere.


----------



## rastsan (Dec 26, 2016)

nobody offers to get into the swing.... sigh...

I guess I could but then I would be "that" person in the weird position on the "swing" all alone and trying not to look too desperate as people look my way.  

(sounds of swing swinging and chains clanging echo hauntingly as the brightly lit "PARTY" sign does that on off thing old signs do....)


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 2, 2017)

rastsan said:


> nobody offers to get into the swing.... sigh...
> 
> I guess I could but then I would be "that" person in the weird position on the "swing" all alone and trying not to look too desperate as people look my way.
> 
> (sounds of swing swinging and chains clanging echo hauntingly as the brightly lit "PARTY" sign does that on off thing old signs do....)


We've a lot of depraved Tempers last year.
But this year will be different!


----------



## rastsan (Jan 2, 2017)

your to do list includes?


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 3, 2017)

rastsan said:


> your to do list includes?


Hentai, furry porn, and R34 of XJ9


----------



## Touko White (Jan 3, 2017)

What happened to the word 'the' in the thread title
oh wait, I see it now


----------



## rastsan (Jan 3, 2017)

Once again... (I don't know if I made this offer to you or someone else....), If you want to shoot some furry porn I am up for that... (but here in toronto and private non released to public stuff).

as to r34 of sj9 dressing up in metal costumes not my thing (I had a 2 bad experiences).  



oh with metal costumes....


I for some reason thought your to do list would be bigger...

I am not a size queen.  I believe as long as pleasure can be had you should....

Did you finish some items?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 6, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> We've a lot of depraved Tempers last year.
> But this year will be different!



Oh, wow, thanks.


----------



## rastsan (Jan 19, 2017)

Is the thanks for cleaning up the pleasure room?  I didn't see your name on the sign in sheet... Come with me... yeah sit there can I get you anything?
just relax and let me help you get more comfortable what happens in the bunker stays in the bunker....


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 19, 2017)

rastsan said:


> Is the thanks for cleaning up the pleasure room?  I didn't see your name on the sign in sheet... Come with me... yeah sit there can I get you anything?
> just relax and let me help you get more comfortable what happens in the bunker stays in the bunker....


----------



## rastsan (Jan 21, 2017)

@DeoNaught And you can I do anything for you or are you just here to watch?


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 23, 2017)

rastsan said:


> @DeoNaught And you can I do anything for you or are you just here to watch?


 im just here to watch right now


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 23, 2017)

Is there a bathroom here?  I just want to know.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 24, 2017)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/good-news.458533/

This thread gave me cancer. Please let me hide here forever.


----------



## rastsan (Jan 24, 2017)

I am not into under the stall or glory hole stuff easier and more fun to use the pleasure room...
But if you are into the kinkier things  that might also involve that... chocolate... vanillaaa...... then this room equipped for that... be at ease ... and that stuff is done OVER THERE (waving to the left hand corner past the third bar that has the "fountain")...I will join you soon...


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 28, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Is there a bathroom here?  I just want to know.


It's right over here
We also have another one on the other side of the bunker


VinsCool said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/good-news.458533/
> 
> This thread gave me cancer. Please let me hide here forever.


Don't worry! We have weed to fite that cancer!


rastsan said:


> I am not into under the stall or glory hole stuff easier and more fun to use the pleasure room...
> But if you are into the kinkier things  that might also involve that... chocolate... vanillaaa...... then this room equipped for that... be at ease ... and that stuff is done OVER THERE (waving to the left hand corner past the third bar that has the "fountain")...I will join you soon...


Do you want ants? Because that's how you get ants.


----------



## rastsan (Jan 28, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> It's right over here
> We also have another one on the other side of the bunker
> 
> Don't worry! We have weed to fite that cancer!
> ...



wrong type of fountain... and misunderstanding what gets served at the bar (very VERY BADLY). 
Drinks don't get served but people still get serice(d)... and what colour is that liquid in the fountain....

edit lurking in the bunker for some more people to play with...


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Feb 1, 2017)

hey im new in temp (only been a moth) can i crash here?

I can draw owo (but i dont have a wacom :c )


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 1, 2017)

we need to stock on supplies,
and close doors on March 3


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Feb 1, 2017)

i have elotes!

the elote has fed us mexicans for generations!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

wait why march 3?


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 1, 2017)

because when the switch release, EVERYBODY is going to ask

"How do I get free games"

"Can we use the web as a exploit"
etc etc


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Feb 1, 2017)

oh...

fret not,my american friend!

you will likely acustom to organic food and hot sauce.







combine our elotes with all the fat filled american food,and we got enough fat to last till the switch gets discontinued!

hey crystal! is there a room for crop growing? it can be next to the mari,since it doesnt really release any chemicals until its burned...


----------



## rastsan (Feb 4, 2017)

I got some shrooms growing in in the mushroom bay and just expanded the hydroponics bay.  finding a way to get the liquid moving at just the right gravity was a pain in the keister but yes we have food on the moon... well plants that are food ... harumph  
romp in the artificial grass in low g anyone?  I got bored as no one was playing with me... sooooooo....
or off to the sling for some strapped in stuff?

As a Canadian I hope you don't lump us together with the united states.  sure there is canadian bacon but we also have sausage and maple syrup... 

s a u s a g e....

would you like to taste my sausage?


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 4, 2017)

rastsan said:


> I got some shrooms growing in in the mushroom bay and just expanded the hydroponics bay.  finding a way to get the liquid moving at just the right gravity was a pain in the keister but yes we have food on the moon... well plants that are food ... harumph
> romp in the artificial grass in low g anyone?  I got bored as no one was playing with me... sooooooo....
> or off to the sling for some strapped in stuff?
> 
> ...


 
i'll stick with my Vermont grown Maple syrup


----------



## rastsan (Feb 4, 2017)

this is canadian maple syrup imported to the MOON... really don't want to lick it?  or is this some form of self... job... thing...  I'll will enjoy watching you with that 
vermont 
sticky 
syrup...
... 
uh huh... 
or getting a good looonnnngggg taste


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 4, 2017)

*Shrugs, Better than Human sausauge


----------



## rastsan (Feb 4, 2017)

Mumbles...



not so sticky anymore managed to get all that off of you ... 
you... off...

...
my turn...


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 4, 2017)

rastsan said:


> Mumbles...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I need some space... hehe... space get it? ill see myself out.. *Opens airlock


----------



## rastsan (Feb 4, 2017)

oh okay....

low g romp anyone... sigh... 

big sigh....

fine off to the moon showers... for a slow shower....


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 5, 2017)

Wot

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@eechigoo GET THE TOSTITOS, TAMALES, CHILAQUILES, CHELAS AND OTHER STUFF


----------



## rastsan (Feb 5, 2017)

decided the 8 ball was too edgy, went back to the funky monkey... 
do you want to know how much effort I put into getting a monkey into an rainbow afro wig... then finding one that fit a monkey... sigh...
(for those who know where the original image is from no disrespect intended as I once did actually put a monkey into an afro wig she only smiled after I put one on too... it really took a lot of effort... on my friends behalf I was sick and they wanted to cheer me up)... it still does...


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Feb 5, 2017)

Imacaredformy2ds said:


> Wot
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> @eechigoo GET THE TOSTITOS, TAMALES, CHILAQUILES, CHELAS AND OTHER STUFF




as for tostitos,we'll obviously need industrial quantities of salsa,but we can make it with tomato,tomatillo and different kinds of chile crops.

for tamales we'll need meat,and us rabbits arent known for being beefy. Soy meat is a good alternative,but its soy meat :l

We're gonna need cattle.


----------



## rastsan (Feb 5, 2017)

this moon base has protein factories... you don't need livestock if you can grow it in big vats...
you won't even taste the difference...


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Feb 5, 2017)

its just not the same! 

Go get a taco from taco bell. Then go get one from a mexican owned restaurant.

See my point? If you use real meat it tastes better!


----------



## dAVID_ (Feb 7, 2017)

11.3 IS OUT! 11.3 IS OUT! THIS IS NOT A DRILL! I REPEAT, THIS IS NOT A DRILL!
EVERYONE GET INTO THE BUNKER!


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 7, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> 11.3 IS OUT! 11.3 IS OUT! THIS IS NOT A DRILL! I REPEAT, THIS IS NOT A DRILL!
> EVERYONE GET INTO THE BUNKER!


too slow


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Feb 7, 2017)

hey lil bro owo.

What have you brought to help the bunker? I brought the corn and the salsa,ima brought all the mexican food (and guns)


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 7, 2017)

eechigoo said:


> hey lil bro owo.
> 
> What have you brought to help the bunker? I brought the corn and the salsa,ima brought all the mexican food (and guns)


 I got the Phillipino food Kare Kare, SiniGung, Pancit, Mungo, and for dessert Ginnytaung


----------



## rastsan (Feb 8, 2017)

I have the sausage and certain much needed "toys".  

Does the pancit have the shrimp heads or just peeled shrimp?  if it has the heads not interested.  adobo or tom yun soup would be better.... wait forgot about the lower gravity... there is going to be food all over the place... sigh...

we are going to get messy and then need to get cleaned up... 

uh huh... head over to showers to make some changes... giggle...


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 13, 2017)

eechigoo said:


> oh...
> 
> fret not,my american friend!
> 
> ...


We are on the moon, we have plenty of room


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Feb 13, 2017)

aye aye! time to plant some corn and peppers


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 13, 2017)

eechigoo said:


> aye aye! time to plant some corn and peppers


 and some mangoes, andddddddd maybe some Carrots

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I got the solar panels working, so if the power goes out, it was because of a overcharge, or the sun died and the battery is out of juice....  I should start working on the back up genorators


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Feb 14, 2017)

buddy,im a fucking rabbit.

Its like asking a canadian to give you maple syrup. (no offense) 
_
have a whole fucking plantation of it!!_


----------



## rastsan (Feb 15, 2017)

Somebody ask a for acanadian to give them their syrup....*furious hand action*
hold on....

...

almost there
*more furious hand action*
yeah there is your canadian syrup...
augh....
why would I be offended you want some canadian "syrup" you got it....no offense taken


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Feb 16, 2017)

maple syrup comes from trees. how dare you slap a defenseless tree just to get maple syrup.Canadians are such monsters.

Dont take me seriously,im in EOF....


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 16, 2017)

rastsan said:


> Somebody ask a for acanadian to give them their syrup....*furious hand action*
> hold on....
> 
> ...
> ...


DO YOU WANT ANTS? BECAUSE THAT'S HOW YOU GET ANTS!


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 17, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> DO YOU WANT ANTS? BECAUSE THAT'S HOW YOU GET ANTS!


 can you get ants, on the moon?


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 17, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> can you get ants, on the moon?


That's how you get ants on the moon


----------



## rastsan (Feb 18, 2017)

well "Aunites" (older guys in drag that only dress up because they like it and aren't your typical b-tchy drag queen) have been known to lick a syrupy guy down... (I have had that experience before I kinda liked it).   But if you are talking actual ants as in bugs they go where the food is and I am pretty clean.  
Even though I talk dirty....​If you think other little furry things are going to be attracted to this ... oh yeah bring it on .... I like little furry things...


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Feb 24, 2017)

alright guys: we're at 8 days from launch;

I managed to fill a whole room with food.

Ok one thing: Do we have the yiff ready? try to get yaoi yiff in there too.


----------



## rastsan (Feb 25, 2017)

food sex... yeah 

yiff too... hmmm

well I don't fit the age range but will partake anyways...


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Feb 27, 2017)

4 days! close the gates!


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 27, 2017)

so you got food..... what about water?


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Feb 27, 2017)

i thought the moom already had water...


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 27, 2017)

The Moom might, but not the moon


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Feb 27, 2017)

well fuck.

Better go down there for some water.

That or we can get water how the aztecs did! Im gonna need a really big hole and a bunch of little kids!


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 27, 2017)

:/

ANYWAYSSSSS there is always sweat we could use,


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Feb 27, 2017)

GET ME THE FUCKING CHILDREN WE CAN GET THEM FROM THE 3DS NOOB THREAD!!!


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 27, 2017)

Or we could get them from the Nintendo switch Hacking and Emulation sub? .....maybe


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Feb 27, 2017)

alright i got some children! NOW WHERE'S THE FUCKING HOLE!?

It needs to be a cenote,an underwater river!

fortunately,there's one in the moon!


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 27, 2017)

THE ORPHANS!!!


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Feb 27, 2017)

Ah well threw em all into the pit.

Here's ta hoping tlaloc likes those kids ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

if he did then we have an endless amount of water.

if he didnt we just have to throw more kids into the pit!


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Feb 27, 2017)

Hiding in the Temp bunker to hide from the Zelda threads


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Feb 27, 2017)

welcome,darling.

Try to make yourself useful soon,we're closing doors in 4 days and need water!

If you don't help i throw you into the pit!


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 27, 2017)

wait where is he... Billy? *looks in the pit. BILLY!!!, @eechigoo BRING me back mai boi.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

( Its a Jcksepticeye reference )


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Feb 27, 2017)

too late he's with tlaloc now


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Feb 28, 2017)

@Boogieboo6 i just came back from witnessing the horror of kids asking for warez.

@Crystal the Glaceon we might have to close the gates sooner.


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 28, 2017)

BILLY!!!!!!


I got some water, they are my tears ;-;


----------



## proflayton123 (Feb 28, 2017)

How do I play


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Mar 1, 2017)

you hide...


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Mar 3, 2017)

reckoning day is upon us...


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 4, 2017)

THE SWITCH IS A REAL THING! THE TEMP WILL SOON GET NOOBS! THE BUNKER IS NEEDED!


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 4, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> THE SWITCH IS A REAL THING! THE TEMP WILL SOON GET NOOBS! THE BUNKER IS NEEDED!


​


----------



## rastsan (Mar 5, 2017)

and yet strangely the s=x room is still only occupied by me.... some guy gets thrown in a pit....
yet here I am all alone with a faint smell of maple syrup...
any0ne wanna bunk with me?


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Mar 5, 2017)

i rather go chill in the pit with tlaloc.

He's chill.


----------



## rastsan (Mar 5, 2017)

U sure its not whats been thrown into the pit?


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Mar 5, 2017)

the pit is around 1km deep.

The kids couldnt have POSSIBLY survived it!


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 13, 2017)

It seems the Switch flood was no match for out new Bunker. Being that we are on the furthest moon from The Temp. We are so far out, we also touched DS-Scene.
It seems no flood could ever match the Floods of Old, but our bunker will still stand, so long as the Temp stands. 
Let us pray!
Our Founder, which art in the Staff section,
KiVan be thy Name.
Thy GBATemp come.
Thy will be done in the forums,
As it is in Staff section.
Give us this day our daily posts.
And forgive us our trolling,
As we forgive them that troll against us.
And lead us into The Temp,
But deliver us from ds-screne.
For thine is the kingdom,
The staff, and the glory,
For ever and ever.
I beg you don't cry! ;O;


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 13, 2017)

The 7/10 wars have began! No matter what score you give Zelda, you are safe in my bunker!


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Mar 14, 2017)

I got some fanboy repellent! 







we just hang this at the door! If it fails, lets put some linkcest instead! 

Now i REALLY want it to fail :c


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 14, 2017)

eechigoo said:


> I got some fanboy repellent!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 23, 2017)

The 'Temp never needed a bunker.


----------



## dAVID_ (Mar 24, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> The 'Temp never needed a bunker.


The Bunker™ protects us from the noobs. WE NEED IT.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 24, 2017)

@Crystal the Glaceon what happened to your avatar deary?


----------



## xtheman (Mar 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> @Crystal the Glaceon what happened to your avatar deary?


She left the temp, had you read her last posts/last profile post you would see that


----------



## rastsan (Mar 25, 2017)

Asking why anyone needs a bunker is just plain weird to me.  I grew up with both grandparents having bunkers.  One was better than the actual house they lived in the other was just what it was supposed to be a way to survive the dangerous.  I inherited the one and am not supposed to tell my family about it.  Its nice having a place to hole up in when I need it.  (the only problem is that its in london ontario and 2+ hours drive away so not much use to me here in toronto).
now for the one here in gbatemp... well don't you like having somewhere you can sort of hang with like minded individuals who just don't want to read yet another obvious didn't read the rules or use the search function of most web browser POST(S).  People who just don't listen when you say I am not answering yet another already asked dumb fucking question about blah as all you have to do is read through the entire thread to see the answer you dumbass....
who doesn't like having fun in the eof?

grumpy grump grump....


----------



## eddiecharette (Mar 28, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> and some mangoes, andddddddd maybe some Carrots
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> I got the solar panels working, so if the power goes out, it was because of a overcharge, or the sun died and the battery is out of juice....  I should start working on the back up genorators



Till some time before, the only reason which stopped me from installing solar panels was the expense. Though the price seems to drop every year, the total cost of installation is quite heavy. But there are few encouraging signs too, like the ease of installment and the simplicity. One of its trending reasons is that they are no longer paired to the roof (http://www.cestarcollege.com/blog/solar-power-trends/5-interesting-solar-power-trends-to-watch-in-2017/). On the flip side, Despite subsidies, solar power is very expensive compared to conventional electricity, though sunlight is free :-).
Recently, finally, I got it installed because it is worth the investment. Could save on utility bill!


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 7, 2017)

eddiecharette said:


> Till some time before, the only reason which stopped me from installing solar panels was the expense. Though the price seems to drop every year, the total cost of installation is quite heavy. But there are few encouraging signs too, like the ease of installment and the simplicity. One of its trending reasons is that they are no longer paired to the roof (http://www.cestarcollege.com/blog/solar-power-trends/5-interesting-solar-power-trends-to-watch-in-2017/). On the flip side, Despite subsidies, solar power is very expensive compared to conventional electricity, though sunlight is free :-).
> Recently, finally, I got it installed because it is worth the investment. Could save on utility bill!


My base is powered by pure unobtainium. We don't need your solar panels! Damn hippies.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 7, 2017)

Is there space to keep my 200+ Skiddos?


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 10, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> My base is powered by pure unobtainium. We don't need your solar panels! Damn hippies.


new hot profile pics?
I love it


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 10, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> new hot profile pics?
> I love it


Just... no


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 10, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Just... no


why?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 10, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> why?


just no


----------



## daxtsu (Apr 11, 2017)

Time to hide from the incoming flood of "Can I downgrade on 11.4!?!?!?!1one" posts.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 12, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> just no


no u


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 12, 2017)

I gave zelda 8.5 out of 10 (just beat it yesterday), please let me in before the fans start dismembering for not rating it a 10.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 12, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> I gave zelda 8.5 out of 10 (just beted it yesterday), please let me in before the fans start dismembering for not rating it a 10.


Too late *gets torch*


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 12, 2017)

Quick let me in, i just heard that they are planning to make me take an arrow to the knee.... sounds like a reference.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 12, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Quick let me in, i just heard that they are planning to make me take an arrow to the knee.... sounds like a reference.


Sure, just bunk with gameboy camera dancing myimoto


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm baaaaaacccccckkkk *Cue duck hunt dog laugh

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Crystal the Glaceon said:


> My base is powered by pure unobtainium. We don't need your solar panels! Damn hippies.


got a problem with us hippies?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 23, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> I'm baaaaaacccccckkkk *Cue duck hunt dog laugh
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Ah, hippies?  No, I think she meant hipsters.  Whereas hippies had some class, hipsters have as much class as Physical Education; in other words, it's hardly a class at all.


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 23, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Ah, hippies?  No, I think she meant hipsters.  Whereas hippies had some class, hipsters have as much class as Physical Education; in other words, it's hardly a class at all.


well then, do you guys still have a problem?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 23, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> well then, do you guys still have a problem?



I only really returned quite recently, so I wouldn't know of any problems.  Apologies, comrade.


----------



## EthanAddict (May 21, 2017)

BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMPed on the Bunker


----------



## dAVID_ (May 21, 2017)

The SigHax n00bs are coming...


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 3, 2017)

The banwave passed the Bunker because you know, we on the Moon and shit.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 3, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> The banwave passed the Bunker because you know, we on the Moon and shit.


maybe you can tell me why is this thread so sticky?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 3, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> maybe you can tell me why is this thread so sticky?


I am a gross slut.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 3, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I am a gross slut.


you slept with @Costello or @shaunj66 ?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 3, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> you slept with @Costello or @shaunj66 ?


There are many staff secrets that must be kept under lock en key. Just know this thread must be stickied in order to keep the Temp safe. When there is flood or there are waves, teh Bunker stands strong on the Me Gusta Moon. We are EOF strong and we stand to defend the regulars of the Temp. In KiVan we trust.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 3, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> you slept with @Costello or @shaunj66 ?


Both


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 3, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Both


It's such a lovely day today on the Moon. So many friends on the Moon


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 3, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> It's such a lovely day today on the Moon. So many friends on the Moon


i brought my new switch on the moon bunker


----------



## APartOfMe (Jun 9, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> i brought my new switch on the moon bunker


hey so did i!


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 9, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> i brought my new switch on the moon bunker


It's not hacked, we coo


----------



## Filo97 (Jun 13, 2017)

All forms of defense are still active? Let me test...My theory on the 3DS hacking is that the hbl is good because smealum is smealum.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 24, 2017)

Will this bunker protect me from sneks?


----------



## Luglige (Jun 24, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Will this bunker protect me from sneks?


Not @Vipera


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 25, 2017)

WIll this protect me from @Luglige


----------



## Luglige (Jun 25, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> WIll this protect me from @Luglige


;~;


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 25, 2017)

Luglige said:


> ;~;


Guess not


----------



## Luglige (Jun 25, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Guess not


You could block me , but that would be an asshole thing to do as I'm just jokin with you. Gotta grow a backbone sometimes .


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 25, 2017)

Luglige said:


> You could block me , but that would be an asshole thing to do as I'm just jokin with you. Gotta grow a backbone sometimes .


I'm just messing with you


----------



## Luglige (Jun 25, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> I'm just messing with you


Damnit, I take things too literal. Well, I still need to see that toilet paper roll burn.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 25, 2017)

Luglige said:


> Damnit, I take things too literal. Well, I still need to see that toilet paper roll burn.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 25, 2017)

The Bunker is under new management! I am Lilith! And we are no longer going to be "on" the moon! No! We are going to turn the Moon into the base!


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 25, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> The Bunker is under new management! I am Lilith! And we are no longer going to be "on" the moon! No! We are going to turn the Moon into the base!


What happened to the to crystal?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 25, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> What happened to the to crystal?


Who's Crystal?


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 25, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> The Bunker is under new management! I am Lilith! And we are no longer going to be "on" the moon! No! We are going to turn the Moon into the base!





DeoNaught said:


> What happened to the to crystal?


yea, i loved crystal


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 25, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> What happened to the to crystal?


Crystal was a wild Pokemon. Her desire to stay dwindled


Noctosphere said:


> yea, i loved crystal


----------



## Joshua Wright (Jun 25, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> The Bunker is under new management! I am Lilith! And we are no longer going to be "on" the moon! No! We are going to turn the Moon into the base!


Will it have a giant space laser?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 25, 2017)

Joshua Wright said:


> Will it have a giant space laser?


We will have orbiting space lasers with freaking lava sharks tethered to them!


----------



## Joshua Wright (Jun 25, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> We will have orbiting space lasers with freaking lava sharks tethered to them!


Yes this is good news none shall invade us with these weapons at our disposal


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 25, 2017)

Joshua Wright said:


> Yes this is good news none shall invade us with these weapons at our disposal


Oh! And I threw a big rock!


----------



## Luglige (Jun 26, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Crystal was a wild Pokemon. Her desire to stay dwindled
> 
> View attachment 91405


Hello there Lilith!


----------



## APartOfMe (Jun 27, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Who's Crystal?


Some asshole furry from some random website called gbatemp

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lilith Valentine said:


> We will have orbiting space lasers with freaking lava sharks tethered to them!


What about laser cows?


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 3, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> Some asshole furry from some random website called gbatemp* ( ͡° _ʖ ͡°) *
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Nah, we have cows that shoot rockets.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 3, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Nah, we have cows that shoot rockets.


Who the hell are you and what you did to crystal?


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 3, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Who the hell are you and what you did to crystal?


We don't talk about that anymore


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 3, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> We don't talk about that anymore


You're not crystal, therefore('ignore')


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 3, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> You're not crystal, therefore('ignore')


We dont talk about "It" anymore


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 11, 2017)

Quick, hide hefore the 3D noobs come asking what to do on 11.5


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 18, 2017)

11.5 seems to be overshadowed by the looming fear of being banned. Our bunker has long been fortified against such measures. We shall be preparing for upgrades when the day comes and the Switch is hacked.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 18, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> 11.5 seems to be overshadowed by the looming fear of being banned. Our bunker has long been fortified against such measures. We shall be preparing for upgrades when the day comes and the Switch is hacked.


Can we have laser skiddos?


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 18, 2017)

Don't forget about the new wii u update


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 18, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Who the hell are you and what you did to crystal?


Who am I? I am your new leader, a being more stable. I am so sad, even the 3DS is jelly of my stability. I shall rule over this domain.


Dionicio3 said:


> Can we have laser skiddos?


We may need some.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 20, 2017)

still lost to the meaning of this thread o.o


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 24, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> still lost to the meaning of this thread o.o


So here's a serious history to a not so serious thread.
When this thread was made, it was made a joke thread to counter the ever looming "Pokefloods." Back then whenever anything was announced about Pokemon, this site became flooded with so many users/guests/bots, that the servers would actually start to lag and even crash. Once the games were dumped, they always came with an AP, which just made this site an unbearable nightmare for regulars. Literal hundreds of threads would be made about the AP, "My game boots to a black screen?!" "I'm not getting exp!" "Is there an R4 patch yet?!?" The actual main site would be rendered impossible to navigate due to the sheer number of Pokemon threads that were being made and bumped. Seriously new threads would end up with literally 10 pages in a matter of minutes, before getting locked or removed. 
That's where this thread came in. This thread was simply made in the safest place on the Temp, since no one taking part in the Pokeflood ever went past the NDS section. I made this as a mock apocalyptic bunker. Basically we treated every Pokemon release as if it were the apocalypse and this was our bunker. Basically it was made to users to play out a mock apocalypse for the fun of mocking big releases.
Now it's more or less just a safe place for users to mock basically anything popular or current events. Right now it's the safe place to hide out the Switch Hack and Spambots.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 29, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> So here's a serious history to a not so serious thread.
> When this thread was made, it was made a joke thread to counter the ever looming "Pokefloods." Back then whenever anything was announced about Pokemon, this site became flooded with so many users/guests/bots, that the servers would actually start to lag and even crash. Once the games were dumped, they always came with an AP, which just made this site an unbearable nightmare for regulars. Literal hundreds of threads would be made about the AP, "My game boots to a black screen?!" "I'm not getting exp!" "Is there an R4 patch yet?!?" The actual main site would be rendered impossible to navigate due to the sheer number of Pokemon threads that were being made and bumped. Seriously new threads would end up with literally 10 pages in a matter of minutes, before getting locked or removed.
> That's where this thread came in. This thread was simply made in the safest place on the Temp, since no one taking part in the Pokeflood ever went past the NDS section. I made this as a mock apocalyptic bunker. Basically we treated every Pokemon release as if it were the apocalypse and this was our bunker. Basically it was made to users to play out a mock apocalypse for the fun of mocking big releases.
> Now it's more or less just a safe place for users to mock basically anything popular or current events. Right now it's the safe place to hide out the Switch Hack and Spambots.


I suppose this will be the best place to go when people go nuts when the first switch code exec exploit comes out
feels like the switch is the new wii


----------



## Filo97 (Aug 3, 2017)

Filo97 said:


> All older forms of defense are still active? Let me test...My theory on the 3DS hacking is that the hbl is good because smealum is smealum.


I have still not been "Imprisoned humanely". The defense dows not work.


----------



## APartOfMe (Aug 9, 2017)

We need to fortify this base with large lazy laser Lenny's


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Aug 15, 2017)

We need cute lumas to protect us.
Also, a new apocalypse is coming, with the 5.5.2 Newbrowserhax.


----------



## Touko White (Aug 16, 2017)

i miss lilith's old avatar it was so cute...


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 18, 2017)

Touko White said:


> i miss lilith's old avatar it was so cute...


One this one has a knife!


----------



## drenal (Aug 20, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> One this one has a knife!
> View attachment 96090


ok


----------



## Touko White (Aug 20, 2017)

drenal said:


> ok


kkk


----------



## drenal (Aug 20, 2017)

Touko White said:


> kkk


#bringbackcrystal


----------



## Touko White (Aug 20, 2017)

drenal said:


> #bringbackcrystal


Lilith is a cuter name tbh


----------



## drenal (Aug 20, 2017)

Touko White said:


> Lilith is a cuter name tbh


No, furries are gross ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)™ #lilithisoverparty


----------



## Touko White (Aug 20, 2017)

drenal said:


> No, furries are gross ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)™ #lilithisoverparty


you're dead to me (jk)


----------



## drenal (Aug 20, 2017)

Touko White said:


> you're dead to me (jk)


You're dead to me #toukowhiteisoverparty


----------



## Touko White (Aug 20, 2017)

drenal said:


> You're dead to me #toukowhiteisoverparty


if this was mid-2016 half the board would celebrate if I was over

but it's 2017, and I have better relations with people here now


----------



## drenal (Aug 20, 2017)

Touko White said:


> if this was mid-2016 half the board would celebrate if I was over
> 
> but it's 2017, and I have better relations with people here now


oh ok


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 21, 2017)

drenal said:


> #bringbackcrystal





drenal said:


> No, furries are gross ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)™ #lilithisoverparty








News! With the the news of the switch exploit on 3.0, we will soon be seeing a flood of noobs asking, "Can I downgrade?!?!?" "Can I gets frez gaemz?" the works. Plus the news that Brickwait is making Starwait, we are going to have to prepare for that as well.
Upgrade coming soon!


----------



## drenal (Aug 21, 2017)

@Lilith Valentine what the hell did you do to crystal


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 21, 2017)

drenal said:


> @Lilith Valentine what the hell did you do to crystal


----------



## drenal (Aug 21, 2017)

@Lilith Valentine TELL ME


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 21, 2017)

drenal said:


> @Lilith Valentine TELL ME


No one really knows


----------



## drenal (Aug 21, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> No one really knows
> View attachment 96459


You're lying, tell me


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 21, 2017)

drenal said:


> You're lying, tell me


----------



## drenal (Aug 21, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 96461


Tell me, goddammit


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 21, 2017)

drenal said:


> Tell me, goddammit


No one knows


----------



## drenal (Aug 21, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> No one knows
> View attachment 96462


Stop lying *slams fists on table*


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 21, 2017)

Post an image if you're gey


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 21, 2017)

drenal said:


> Stop lying *slams fists on table*





Dionicio3 said:


> Post an image if you're gey


----------



## drenal (Aug 21, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 96463


hehe ur gey


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 21, 2017)

drenal said:


> hehe ur gey


You're*


----------



## drenal (Aug 21, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> You're*


no one cares


----------



## Touko White (Aug 21, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Post an image if you're gey







only posted this because you said that


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 21, 2017)

drenal said:


> hehe ur gey


To be fair, my friend calls me "Cuddle Lesbian."


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 21, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> To be fair, my friend calls me "Cuddle Lesbian."


That's hot


----------



## drenal (Aug 21, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> That's hot


Agreed ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 31, 2017)

EVERYONE WATCH OUT, THE DAB IS RETURNING


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 31, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> To be fair, my friend calls me "Cuddle Lesbian."


( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Touko White (Aug 31, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> EVERYONE WATCH OUT, THE DAB IS RETURNING


I can't believe in meme culture because of cringe shit like dabbing...


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 31, 2017)

Touko White said:


> I can't believe in meme culture because of cringe shit like dabbing...


My school dabs the second the teacher turns away so... I'm traumatised


----------



## Touko White (Aug 31, 2017)

throw dabbing under a bus


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 31, 2017)

Touko White said:


> throw dabbing under a bus


Your still hanging on to that shitpost?


----------



## Touko White (Aug 31, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> Your still hanging on to that shitpost?


it's just a phrase I say a lot because it was in an IP-ban message I once received in my face lol


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 31, 2017)

Touko White said:


> it's just a phrase I say a lot because it was in an IP-ban message I once received in my face lol


Oh ok also your post count is 666


----------



## Touko White (Aug 31, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> Oh ok also your post count is 666


yes I know lol


----------



## brickmii82 (Sep 3, 2017)

Stopping by to say hi and give Lilith a hug!! 

Thanks for keeping the bunker safe!!


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 3, 2017)

brickmii82 said:


> Stopping by to say hi and give Lilith a hug!!
> 
> Thanks for keeping the bunker safe!!


Thanks! ^0^
And an interesting note, the 7 year anniversary is right around the corner!


----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 4, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Thanks! ^0^
> And an interesting note, the 7 year anniversary is right around the corner!



7 years of n00b free thread. Amazing.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 4, 2017)

i can't believe my dumb ass forgot about this thread


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 9, 2017)

@Lilith Valentine 
Sistra?

Btw i almost tagged you with crystal's name


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2017)

The bunker has stood for 7 years now!


----------



## brickmii82 (Sep 9, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> The bunker has stood for 7 years now!


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2017)

brickmii82 said:


>


In only a few days, I will have been on this site for 8 years


----------



## brickmii82 (Sep 9, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> In only a few days, I will have been on this site for 8 years


On that day m'lady, I shall be Knighted by you, the Queen. Henceforth may my sword deliver swift justice and vengeance in thy name. For I shall be "The Flame of Queen Lilith!"


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 10, 2017)

brickmii82 said:


> On that day m'lady, I shall be Knighted by you, the Queen. Henceforth may my sword deliver swift justice and vengeance in thy name. For I shall be "The Flame of Queen Lilith!"


Yeah! Do that!


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 13, 2017)

Oshiath, We need to close em doors


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 18, 2017)

I think I'll hide here till the flog disapates o.o


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 18, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> I think I'll hide here till the flog disapates o.o


yea idk, wassup with flog emulator?
whats so new with it?


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 18, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> yea idk, wassup with flog emulator?
> whats so new with it?


they supposedly found that it has the game golf in it and that it may be accessible as an easter egg for everyone


----------



## drenal (Sep 18, 2017)

what the fuck is flog emulator, ive been living under a rock


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2017)

drenal said:


> what the fuck is flog emulator, ive been living under a rock


All Switches ship with a hidden NES emulator (codenamed flog (golf backwards)) which contains a copy of the Golf NES game in its executable... and is apparently accessible by some easter egg people are still trying to figure out.


----------



## drenal (Sep 18, 2017)

Voxel said:


> All Switches ship with a hidden NES emulator (codenamed flog (golf backwards)) which contains a copy of the Golf NES game in its executable... and is apparently accessible by some easter egg people are still trying to figure out.


cool, but will it be able to stop the train in gta v?


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 18, 2017)

drenal said:


> cool, but will it be able to stop the train in gta v?


all you have to do is follow the train


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 18, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> *Moon base 1.0!*​*
> A moon base has been made! We are now stationed on the Me Gusta Moon! All previous forms of defense are still active, this time on the moon!
> View attachment 70908
> *
> ...


I guess Crystal is adorable is no longer a valid option in the vote?
shouldn't it be changed to Lilith is adorable?


----------



## drenal (Sep 20, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> all you have to do is follow the train


I need two number 9s


----------



## WeedZ (Sep 21, 2017)

Move over. I'm hiding from the flog flood

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Fuck it's here too


----------



## rileysrjay (Sep 21, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> Move over. I'm hiding from the flog flood
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Fuck it's here too


It's everywhere now. No place is safe. It starting to get that with the 3ds noobs too. Either we run, or we should add some more defense mechanisms to the bunker to keep them out!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 21, 2017)

*NO GOLFING IN THE BUNKER PLEASE*
[gets hit by golf ball]


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 21, 2017)

drenal said:


> I need two number 9s


a number 9 large


----------



## drenal (Sep 21, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> a number 9 large


A number 6 with extra dip


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 21, 2017)

drenal said:


> A number 6 with extra dip


a number 7


----------



## drenal (Sep 21, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> a number 7


Two number 45s, one with cheese


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 21, 2017)

drenal said:


> Two number 45s, one with cheese


and a large soda.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 21, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> and a large soda.


with a number 34,5 multiplied by 2


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 21, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> with a number 34,5 multiplied by 2


a 42 times the number of 3ds moder noobs divided by the amount of people who own wii u's to the square root of smash 4 switch hype


----------



## WeedZ (Sep 21, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> a 42 times the number of 3ds moder noobs divided by the amount of people who own wii u's to the square root of smash 4 switch hype


Now we can get to the edge of the simulation


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 21, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> Now we can get to the edge of the simulation


ya, that was enough cancer for me between yesterday and today for me


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 22, 2017)

I was really hoping the R4i-BS cart would bring in some more spam and I would have an excuse to upgrade the security.
Instead no one was fooled by their shitty cart! ;O; rip in pieces


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 22, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I was really hoping the R4i-BS cart would bring in some more spam and I would have an excuse to upgrade the security.
> Instead no one was fooled by their shitty cart! ;O; rip in pieces


Dont you think crystal is adorable is now obsolete in the vote? Shouldnt it be lilith is adorable?


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 22, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Dont you think crystal is adorable is now obsolete in the vote? Shouldnt it be lilith is adorable?


It won't let me edit the poll .-.


----------



## WeedZ (Sep 22, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> It won't let me edit the poll .-.


Thought you had mod privileges over your own threads


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 22, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> Thought you had mod privileges over your own threads


I do, but for some reason polls are broken.
I am actually starting to think this one is broken because of the software changes. Polls really weren't meant to be kept around for this long and I should really report it.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 22, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I do, but for some reason polls are broken.
> I am actually starting to think this one is broken because of the software changes. Polls really weren't meant to be kept around for this long and I should really report it.


Delete me please


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 22, 2017)

-snip I'm an idiot-


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 22, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> -snip I'm an idiot-


i totally agree


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 22, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> i totally agree


Wow taking the bait of a predictable joke


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 22, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Wow taking the bait of a predictable joke


*runs away*


----------



## drenal (Sep 23, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I was really hoping the R4i-BS cart would bring in some more spam and I would have an excuse to upgrade the security.
> Instead no one was fooled by their shitty cart! ;O; rip in pieces


You can still upgrade security though right?


----------



## APartOfMe (Oct 2, 2017)

inb4 everyone starts freaking out  about pegaswitch


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 2, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> inb4 everyone starts freaking out  about pegaswitch


and so it begins, tbh, well, theres shit for homebrew so let them wollow in there shallow hype


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 2, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> inb4 everyone starts freaking out  about pegaswitch


I believe this is causing the 502/504 errors


----------



## drenal (Oct 2, 2017)

lets hope the errors go away soon. i can't browse the site for five minutes without getting a 502/504 error


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 3, 2017)

drenal said:


> lets hope the errors go away soon. i can't browse the site for five minutes without getting a 502/504 error


Must be an enemy attack.  Prepare for battle.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 3, 2017)

drenal said:


> lets hope the errors go away soon. i can't browse the site for five minutes without getting a 502/504 error


seems fixed now, we must have won the battle


----------



## drenal (Oct 3, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> seems fixed now, we must have won the battle


dunno, it seems to go away as it gets later in the day


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 3, 2017)

drenal said:


> dunno, it seems to go away as it gets later in the day


*WTF IS WRONG WITH YOUR AVATAR*


----------



## drenal (Oct 3, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> *WTF IS WRONG WITH YOUR AVATAR*


what do you mean? there's nothing wrong with it


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 3, 2017)

*runs through gateways to make it to the bunker*


----------



## drenal (Oct 3, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> *runs through gateways to make it to the bunker*


quick, hide from the pegaswitch flood before it's too late!


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 3, 2017)

slap it on my butt


----------



## JFlare (Oct 4, 2017)

slap me on your butt


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 4, 2017)

JFlare said:


> slap me on your butt


Slap me in your butt.


----------



## JFlare (Oct 4, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Slap me in your butt.


Slap me up your butt.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 4, 2017)

JFlare said:


> Slap me up your butt.


_*Slap you down my butt.*_


----------



## JFlare (Oct 4, 2017)

Slap me right your butt


----------



## drenal (Oct 4, 2017)

slap me left your butt


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 4, 2017)

Spoiler: Quotes






hobbledehoy899 said:


> slap it on my butt





JFlare said:


> slap me on your butt





hobbledehoy899 said:


> Slap me in your butt.





JFlare said:


> Slap me up your butt.





hobbledehoy899 said:


> _*Slap you down my butt.*_





JFlare said:


> Slap me right your butt





drenal said:


> slap me left your butt





this is what I cam to the bunker to hide from o.o


----------



## drenal (Oct 4, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> this is what I cam to the bunker to hide from o.o


no, you came to hide from the pegaswitch flood.
although it seems the errors caused by it have stopped...


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 11, 2017)

first....



To call boomerang cancerous


----------



## drenal (Oct 11, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> first....
> 
> 
> 
> To call boomerang cancerous


i agree


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 11, 2017)

I'm never leaving this place again now that I know boomerang has been tainted


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 3, 2017)

Is it safe here from the Chris Benoit post Apocalypse?


----------



## drenal (Nov 3, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Is it safe here from the Chris Benoit post Apocalypse?


i hope so


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 3, 2017)

drenal said:


> i hope so


Dude, you just posted a Chris Benoit blog. Should, should I trust you?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 3, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Dude, you just posted a Chris Benoit blog. Should, should I trust you?


No one should ever trust him


----------



## drenal (Nov 3, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Dude, you just posted a Chris Benoit blog. Should, should I trust you?


i posted it because dragonballvintage kept bugging me about it


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 3, 2017)

drenal said:


> i posted it because dragonballvintage kept bugging me about it


That's why there's an ignore function


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> No one should ever trust him


Great, no where is safe now, not even the temp bunker. 


drenal said:


> i posted it because dragonballvintage kept bugging me about it


That's how he spreads the Chris Benoit infection, you fell for it


----------



## drenal (Nov 3, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Great, no where is safe now, not even the temp bunker.
> 
> That's how he spreads the Chris Benoit infection, you fell for it


oh shit, where's the antidote


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 3, 2017)

drenal said:


> oh shit, where's the antidote


Delete your account for the cure


----------



## drenal (Nov 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Delete your account for the cure


uh-huh. sure.
@rileysrjay do you know a cure?


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 3, 2017)

drenal said:


> uh-huh. sure.
> @rileysrjay do you know a cure?


There is no cure that we know of, you're now forever branded with the Chris Benoit fever, congrats. Deleting your account just gets rid of the evidence so no one knows that you have the infection, it's currently the recommended route for those with the Chris Benoit fever.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 3, 2017)

drenal said:


> uh-huh. sure.
> @rileysrjay do you know a cure?


Smash everything you own capable of connecting to the internet


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 3, 2017)

drenal said:


> uh-huh. sure.
> @rileysrjay do you know a cure?


Deleting your account may work but the infection is already spreading thanks to you. Quick edit that blog and distance yourself from the bernoit stuff to stop the spread.


----------



## drenal (Nov 3, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Deleting your account may work but the infection is already spreading thanks to you. Quick edit that blog and distance yourself from the bernoit stuff to stop the spread.


on it

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



keven3477 said:


> Deleting your account may work but the infection is already spreading thanks to you. Quick edit that blog and distance yourself from the bernoit stuff to stop the spread.


done


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 3, 2017)

drenal said:


> done



you may have stopped the current spread, but you are going to live with yourself knowing you started the spread and infected many people.


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 3, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> you may have stopped the current spread, but you are going to live knowing you started the spread and infected many people.


So If the Apocalypse happens and we all die, we can blame @drenal ? Cool!


----------



## drenal (Nov 3, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> you may have stopped the current spread, but you are going to live with yourself knowing you started the spread and infected many people.


did you not see @dAVID_ 's post? he was the first one other than dragonballvintage to make a chris benoit post


rileysrjay said:


> So If the Apocalypse happens and we all die, we can blame @drenal ? Cool!


;-;


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 3, 2017)

drenal said:


> ;-;


Its okay, we all know you were just manipulated by vintage who is the actual patient zero. Were not going to blame you ... much.


----------



## dAVID_ (Nov 3, 2017)

I'm here!!
Regarding the Chris Benoit post, I just happened to find this on Youtube today.
I don't actually like Chris Benoit.
Well, I do, in an ironic way.


----------



## drenal (Nov 3, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> I'm here!!
> Regarding the Chris Benoit post, I just happened to find this on Youtube today.
> I don't actually like Chris Benoit.
> Well, I do, in an ironic way.


Go away, you'll infect more people


keven3477 said:


> Its okay, we all know you were just manipulated by vintage who is the actual patient zero. Were not going to blame you ... much.


;-;


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 3, 2017)

RAID



























LILITH CANT SAVE YOU NOW


----------



## drenal (Nov 3, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> RAID
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shit, it's patient zero! Everyone run!


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 3, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Is it safe here from the Chris Benoit post Apocalypse?


hmm, fill me in what's goin on?


----------



## drenal (Nov 3, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> hmm, fill me in what's goin on?


so dragonballvintage likes to shitpost about chris benoit right? well david_ made a post about chris benoit, and then the whole "chris benoit apocalypse/infection" started. then, i made a blog shitpost saying "chris benoit is the worst wrestler" or somethin' like that, and then i apparently was infected too and they came here to or something idk


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 3, 2017)

-snip- gbatemp lag for the win


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 3, 2017)

drenal said:


> Oh shit, it's patient zero! Everyone run!


ATTENTION EVERYONE, WE HAVE A DEFCON 1 (that's the worst one, right?). THE BUNKER WILL EXPLODE IN 10 MINUTES. RUN FOR YOUR LIVES NOW!


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 3, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> ATTENTION EVERYONE, WE HAVE A DEFCON 1 (that's the worst one, right?). THE BUNKER WILL EXPLODE IN 10 MINUTES. RUN FOR YOUR LIVES NOW!


excuse me! this place will die over my dead body, RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drenal (Nov 3, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> ATTENTION EVERYONE, WE HAVE A DEFCON 1 (that's the worst one, right?). THE BUNKER WILL EXPLODE IN 10 MINUTES. RUN FOR YOUR LIVES NOW!


run like hell!


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 3, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> ATTENTION EVERYONE, WE HAVE A DEFCON 1 (that's the worst one, right?). THE BUNKER WILL EXPLODE IN 10 MINUTES. RUN FOR YOUR LIVES NOW!


Is lilith gonna delete this thread?


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 3, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Is lilith gonna delete this thread?


Nah, the moon base simply will reappear in a new secure Chris Benoit free place.


----------



## drenal (Nov 3, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Nah, the moon base simply will reappear in a new secure Chris Benoit free place.


but what about the people that are already infected?


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 3, 2017)

drenal said:


> but what about the people that are already infected?


Screw them, if we let them survive everyone else will die. You redeemed yourself so I don't think your infected anymore.


----------



## drenal (Nov 3, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Screw them, if we let them survive everyone else will die. You redeemed yourself so I don't think your infected anymore.


ok, good


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 3, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> excuse me! this place will die over my dead body, RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!


I love this place too (it saved me when I discovered boomerang started playing uncle grandpa), but sacrifices have to be made. Besides, a carbon copy of the old moon base will appear shortly after the old one blows up, Chris Benoit free!


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 3, 2017)

What if I stop shitposting about him If you think about it I did untill @drenal brought him up


----------



## drenal (Nov 3, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> What if I stop shitposting about him If you think about it I did untill @drenal brought him up


wrong, you have your title set as "Chris Benoit Is Alive!"


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 3, 2017)

drenal said:


> wrong, you have your title set as "Chris Benoit Is Alive!"


You did that was just for SAG I will pull the post up


----------



## drenal (Nov 3, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> You did that was just for SAG I will pull the post up


stop trying to pin the blame on me


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 3, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> You did that was just for SAG I will pull the post up





drenal said:


> stop trying to pin the blame on me


*Munches on popcorn*


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 3, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> *Munches on popcorn*


Might wanna take a big Sip (snort) of that coke because look at this


----------



## drenal (Nov 3, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Might wanna take a big Sip (snort) of that coke because look at thisView attachment 104672


uh huh. and?


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 3, 2017)

drenal said:


> uh huh. and?


I was quite you awoken the beast Lillith cant save ya


----------



## drenal (Nov 3, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> I was quite you awoken the beast Lillith cant save ya


mmhmm


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 5, 2017)

If i bring my switch with all the switch game i own, can i get into the bunker?


----------



## drenal (Nov 5, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> If i bring my switch with all the switch game i own, can i get into the bunker?


Probably


----------



## dAVID_ (Nov 5, 2017)

drenal said:


> Probably



Watch out for @DRAGONBALLVINTAGE and his Chris Benoit raids.


----------



## drenal (Nov 5, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> Watch out for @DRAGONBALLVINTAGE and his Chris Benoit raids.


Yeah, be sure to take a hazmat suit


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 5, 2017)

drenal said:


> Yeah, be sure to take a hazmat suit


Always a good idea to take a hazmat suit just in case. We already had to blow up the temp bunker once because of Chris Benoit propoganda, let's make sure to not do it again!


----------



## drenal (Nov 5, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Always a good idea to take a hazmat suit just in case. We already had to blow up the temp bunker once because of Chris Benoit propoganda, let's make sure to not do it again!


yeah, hopefully


----------



## daxtsu (Nov 8, 2017)

To arms, the flood waters will be rising soon-ish!


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 8, 2017)

daxtsu said:


> To arms, the flood waters will be rising soon-ish!


what be the bringer of this flood


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 8, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> what be the bringer of this flood


ME


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 8, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> ME


*stabs @DRAGONBALLVINTAGE *


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Nov 8, 2017)

Umm...
What is this?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

And why do you guys have a room filled with Virtual Bois?


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 8, 2017)

Marioyoshi64 said:


> Umm...
> What is this?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


ya, it should be filled with virtual girls


----------



## drenal (Nov 8, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> ya, it should be filled with virtual girls


Oh my...


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Nov 8, 2017)

lol


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 9, 2017)

drenal said:


> Oh my...


alright then, well have boys for you then too


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> alright then, well have boys for you then too


wait, what?


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 9, 2017)

drenal said:


> wait, what?


you sounded like you were sad and being left out, so we'll have some folks for ya


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> you sounded like you were sad and being left out, so we'll have some folks for ya


but I'm not gay...


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 9, 2017)

drenal said:


> but I'm not gay...


meh, nvm I guess, leave them to other folks then


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> meh, nvm I guess, leave them to other folks then


Leave what?


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 9, 2017)

Whats the new trend? Why are we here again?


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 9, 2017)

here comes the pokemon swarm. draw up your weapons!


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 9, 2017)

What about Benoit Wave???


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 9, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> What about Benoit Wave???


ign- i hate people who act like chris benoit deserves to be respected


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> here comes the pokemon swarm. draw up your weapons!


oh


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Nov 13, 2017)

Day 200. Final Day


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 17, 2017)

sound the alrams, the flood gates of pkmn usum have opened, get in


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 17, 2017)

I don't even like pokemon


----------



## drenal (Nov 17, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> I don't even like pokemon


k


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 17, 2017)

drenal said:


> k


SHIT BULMA VA HAS DIED IDK WHAT TO DO


----------



## drenal (Nov 17, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> SHIT BULMA VA HAS DIED IDK WHAT TO DO


k


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 17, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> SHIT BULMA VA HAS DIED IDK WHAT TO DO


Question is this real or are you just trolling. If true then that will make it sad once I start watching super.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 17, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Question is this real or are you just trolling. If true then that will make it sad once I start watching super.


Real on here and r/dbz


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 17, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Real on here and r/dbz


Forgot to ask, English or Japanese va?


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 17, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Forgot to ask, English or Japanese va?


japanese 
Frieza has C.O.P.D english


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 17, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> japanese
> Frieza has C.O.P.D english


c.o.p.d?


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 17, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> c.o.p.d?


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...QqQIIJigBMAA&usg=AOvVaw1WYfSqInBshNkmNt-xVhle


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 17, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...QqQIIJigBMAA&usg=AOvVaw1WYfSqInBshNkmNt-xVhle


That's a shame, hope he gets better then.


----------



## Chary (Nov 17, 2017)

I can't believe this thread is 200 pages. Throwback to when Pokefloods were actually annoying.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 19, 2017)

Chary said:


> I can't believe this thread is 200 pages. Throwback to when Pokefloods were actually annoying.


I should ban you for stealing me the post #4000
But i wont since ive got reply#4000


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 28, 2017)

oh well
lets bump it affter 10 days of inactivity


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Nov 28, 2017)

this thread is dead, noctosphere. Just because it's pinned doesn't mean it's alive.

Geez, when did you even become so annoying?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 28, 2017)

eechigoo said:


> this thread is dead, noctosphere. Just because it's pinned doesn't mean it's alive.
> 
> Geez, when did you even become so annoying?


He was always annoying


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 28, 2017)

eechigoo said:


> this thread is dead, noctosphere. Just because it's pinned doesn't mean it's alive.
> 
> Geez, when did you even become so annoying?





Dionicio3 said:


> He was always annoying


well thanks guys, you helped me reviving it


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 28, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> well thanks guys, you helped me reviving it


You know what they say 

If its dead necrobump it!


----------



## drenal (Nov 28, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> You know what they say
> 
> If its dead necrobump it!


You know what they say: Necrobumping a thread gets you a warning


----------



## APartOfMe (Dec 1, 2017)

i ran from everyone

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



drenal said:


> You know what they say: Necrobumping a thread gets you a warning


you can bump a sticky thread


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 1, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> i ran from everyone
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


me three
wait wheres drenal?


----------



## drenal (Dec 1, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> i ran from everyone
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I ran from everyone too


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 1, 2017)

drenal said:


> I ran from everyone too


come on, i started running after you and arrived before you

youre slow


----------



## drenal (Dec 1, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> come on, i started running after you and arrived before you
> 
> youre slow


no I'm not


----------



## Dionicio3 (Dec 1, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> i ran from everyone
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...





Noctosphere said:


> me three
> wait wheres drenal?





drenal said:


> I ran from everyone too


Get out all of you


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 1, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Get out all of you


why


----------



## drenal (Dec 1, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Get out all of you


No u


----------



## Dionicio3 (Dec 1, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> why





drenal said:


> No u


You were banned from here for abusing the bunker


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 1, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> You were banned from here for abusing the bunker



*slip inside from behind*


----------



## drenal (Dec 1, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> You were banned from here for abusing the bunker


No I wasn't


----------



## Dionicio3 (Dec 1, 2017)

drenal said:


> No I wasn't


Now you are

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Noctosphere said:


> *slip inside from behind*


That's gay


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 1, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Now you are
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


who banned us?
you have no autorities here newb


----------



## drenal (Dec 1, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Now you are
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


No I'm not


----------



## APartOfMe (Dec 1, 2017)

*sits here and watches everything*


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 1, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> *sits here and watches everything*


dont forget to grab popcorn


----------



## drenal (Dec 1, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> dont forget to grab popcorn


Can I have some?


----------



## APartOfMe (Dec 1, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> dont forget to grab popcorn


ok. *grabs popcorn

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



drenal said:


> Can I have some?


sure


----------



## Dionicio3 (Dec 1, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> *sits here and watches everything*


You're also banned


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 1, 2017)

drenal said:


> Can I have some?


ask epickid...
you wont have mine


----------



## drenal (Dec 1, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> ask epickid...
> you wont have mine


Why not


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 1, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> You're also banned


You have no authority here weeb


----------



## APartOfMe (Dec 1, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> You're also banned


not today! *runs away again*


----------



## drenal (Dec 1, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> not today! *runs away again*


*runs away again too*


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 1, 2017)

drenal said:


> *runs away again too*


*rruns away again three*


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 1, 2017)

Sits back in the blissful peace of the noisy ones finally out of here.


----------



## dAVID_ (Dec 2, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> Sits back in the blissful peace of the noisy ones finally out of here.


cool


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 2, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> cool


???


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 5, 2017)

*grab popcorn*
Huh whats that
*grab a boobs instead*
Hum should i stop?
Nah...
*grab other boobs*


----------



## drenal (Dec 5, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> *grab popcorn*
> Huh whats that
> *grab a boobs instead*
> Hum should i stop?
> ...


wat


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 5, 2017)

drenal said:


> wat


I prefer to grab boobs than grabing popcorn
I only grabbed a boobs once in my life and it was by accident
Still... will never forget
Boobs are better than popcorn


----------



## drenal (Dec 5, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> I prefer to grab boobs than grabing popcorn
> I only grabbed a boobs once in my life and it was by accident
> Still... will never forget
> Boobs are better than popcorn


K


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 5, 2017)

ehh, let go of the boobs, k


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Dec 5, 2017)

Lmao wtf


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 5, 2017)

MeowMeowMeow said:


> Lmao wtf


wtf is so wtf?


----------



## drenal (Dec 6, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> wtf is so wtf?





Noctosphere said:


> *grab popcorn*
> Huh whats that
> *grab a boobs instead*
> Hum should i stop?
> ...


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 6, 2017)

but 
boobs are love
boobs are life
grabbing boobs is healthy


----------



## drenal (Dec 6, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> but
> boobs are love
> boobs are life
> grabbing boobs is healthy


K


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> K


is K your only reply?


----------



## drenal (Dec 6, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> is K your only reply?


no


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> no


k


----------



## drenal (Dec 6, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> k


k


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> k


kk


----------



## drenal (Dec 6, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> kk


K


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> K


Kkk


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Dec 6, 2017)

Man boobs is love?


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 6, 2017)

MeowMeowMeow said:


> Man boobs is love?


god... you are really twisted minded


----------



## drenal (Dec 6, 2017)

MeowMeowMeow said:


> Man boobs is love?


wat


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 10, 2017)

woman boobs are love and life


----------



## drenal (Dec 10, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> woman boobs are love and life


K


----------



## Dionicio3 (Dec 14, 2017)

D-did lilith die?


----------



## bennyman123abc (Dec 15, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> D-did lilith die?


She changed her profile pic and it's private now. Weird anyone?


----------



## drenal (Dec 15, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> D-did lilith die?


I hope not


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 15, 2017)

What happened to our dear lilith?


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 8, 2018)

WELCOME TO 2018 YOU SORRY SHITS


----------



## drenal (Jan 8, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> WELCOME TO 2018 YOU SORRY SHITS


ok


----------



## 330 (Jan 17, 2018)

ok


----------



## bennyman123abc (Jan 17, 2018)

no. find something to do with your fucking life.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 17, 2018)

I've been under the basement. Nothing happens.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 17, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> I've been under the basement. Nothing happens.


The cost of absolute safety.


----------



## dAVID_ (Jan 17, 2018)

we must take cover and replensih supplies, for the youtube guide bricked switch users will increase faster than the number of chinese habitants (haha, racist joke) (no offense).


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 11, 2018)

This should have been the only thread Lilith nuked.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 10, 2018)

Would you just look at this mess. My word, a girl can't have a break without people trashing the place.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 10, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Would you just look at this mess. My word, a girl can't have a break without people trashing the place.


Welcome back furry godesse


----------



## dAVID_ (Mar 10, 2018)

welcome back after the (newest) hiatus.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 21, 2018)

@Lilith Valentine love your new avy
Do you make them yourself?


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 21, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> @Lilith Valentine love your new avy
> Do you make them yourself?


I do not, I commission them


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 21, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I do not, I commission them


Just noticed whats wrote on the coffee cup


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 21, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Just noticed whats wrote on the coffee cup


Because I am best waifu


----------



## drenal (Mar 21, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Because I am best waifu


...or are you?


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 21, 2018)

drenal said:


> ...or are you?


I have a mug!


----------



## drenal (Mar 21, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I have a mug!


if you want to be the best waifu you must have TWO mugs. just one mug doesn't make you best waifu


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 21, 2018)

drenal said:


> if you want to be the best waifu you must have TWO mugs. just one mug doesn't make you best waifu


That's a very odd requirement, but can be done


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 7, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> That's a very odd requirement, but can be done


so...? its been over 2 weeks, still no second mug


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 22, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> so...? its been over 2 weeks, still no second mug


2 weeks without a reply
@Lilith Valentine where's that second mug?


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 22, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> 2 weeks without a reply
> @Lilith Valentine where's that second mug?


Oh!~ I lack the money to pay for a second mug. So I had to stab someone and now I am waiting for my new mug


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 22, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Oh!~ I lack the money to pay for a second mug. So I had to stab someone and now I am waiting for my new mug


cool story sistra
But I don't sell good stories
Let me get my expert on cool stories before we talk business


----------



## brickmii82 (Apr 22, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Oh!~ I lack the money to pay for a second mug. So I had to stab someone and now I am waiting for my new mug


Queen Lilith doesn't sully her hands with the blood of peasants. She had me do it. Who's next?


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 22, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> Queen Lilith doesn't sully her hands with the blood of peasants. She had me do it. Who's next?


That one guy who looked at me funny 3 years ago


Noctosphere said:


> cool story sistra
> But I don't sell good stories
> Let me get my expert on cool stories before we talk business


Actually stab that expert


----------



## brickmii82 (Apr 22, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> That one guy who looked at me funny 3 years ago
> 
> Actually stab that expert


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 22, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


>


Freak


----------



## drenal (Apr 22, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> That one guy who looked at me funny 3 years ago
> 
> Actually stab that expert


Stabbing people is bad


----------



## Navonod (Apr 22, 2018)

drenal said:


> Stabbing people is bad


For the recipient maybe.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 25, 2018)

@Lilith Valentine I have a question for you
I don't deny it, it's a great thread and all
But why is this specific one pinned?
I mean, there are more popular thread in regular EoF posts, no?


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 25, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> @Lilith Valentine I have a question for you
> I don't deny it, it's a great thread and all
> But why is this specific one pinned?
> I mean, there are more popular thread in regular EoF posts, no?


Because it's supposed to be bumped when something big happens (like the Switch bootrom leak.) It was been unstickied several times, then stickied again, it just makes more sense to keep it stickied so it came be bumped when needed, like right now
Update coming soon


----------



## LittleFlame (May 4, 2018)

LET ME INTO THE DAMN BUNKER


----------



## Noctosphere (May 4, 2018)

LittleFlame said:


> LET ME INTO THE DAMN BUNKER


NO...
GO BURN IN PRAIMFAYA


----------



## LittleFlame (May 4, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> NO...
> GO BURN IN PRAIMFAYA


Screw you I'm hypermobile you can make some freakin room for me


----------



## Noctosphere (May 4, 2018)

LittleFlame said:


> Screw you I'm hypermobile you can make some freakin room for me


no u
go burn in praimfaya


----------



## LittleFlame (May 4, 2018)

what is praimfaya @Noctosphere


----------



## Noctosphere (May 4, 2018)

LittleFlame said:


> what is praimfaya @Noctosphere


Thats how grounders call nuclear apocalyps (reference to The 100 show)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Noctosphere said:


> Thats how grounders call nuclear apocalyps (reference to The 100 show)


Trigedaslang is very similar to english if you get your ears right
Praimfaya = primal fire


----------



## LittleFlame (May 4, 2018)

well screw you lemme the fuck in


----------



## Noctosphere (May 4, 2018)

LittleFlame said:


> well screw you lemme the fuck in


only if you go watch the 100


----------



## LittleFlame (May 4, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> only if you go watch the 100


I got no time for that kinda stuff, I'm a trap, I can kinda doodle I'M AN ASSET


----------



## Noctosphere (May 4, 2018)

LittleFlame said:


> I got no time for that kinda stuff, I'm a trap, I can kinda doodle I'M AN ASSET


boooo


----------



## LittleFlame (May 4, 2018)

I also love your cat


----------



## Noctosphere (May 4, 2018)

LittleFlame said:


> I also love your cat


thanks for following me, so i follow you and...
let... let you in... the bunker...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



LittleFlame said:


> I also love your cat


damn i miss my kitty


----------



## VinsCool (May 4, 2018)

LittleFlame said:


> I'm a trap


LET HIM IN


----------



## LittleFlame (May 4, 2018)

hey thanks for letting me in chums

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

omg what have I created


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (May 5, 2018)

LittleFlame said:


> hey thanks for letting me in chums
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> omg what have I created


Get Out


----------



## LittleFlame (May 5, 2018)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Get Out


you get out


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (May 5, 2018)

LittleFlame said:


> you get out


Get The Fuck Out


----------



## LittleFlame (May 5, 2018)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Get The Fuck Out


Super was fucking garbage


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (May 5, 2018)

LittleFlame said:


> Super was fucking garbage


Traps have no rights they should be set on fire


----------



## LittleFlame (May 5, 2018)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Traps have no rights they should be set on fire


neither do *******


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (May 5, 2018)

LittleFlame said:


> neither do *******


But theres a difference


----------



## LittleFlame (May 5, 2018)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> But theres a difference


DAGA KOTOWARU


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (May 5, 2018)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> But theres a difference


were the black traps at?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



LittleFlame said:


> DAGA KOTOWARU


This will turn into Blacks vs Traps

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> were the black traps at?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


This isn't over yet


----------



## Noctosphere (May 5, 2018)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> were the black traps at?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I just hope you are aware that your dear chris benoit isnt welcome in the bunker


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (May 5, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> I just hope you are aware that your dear chris benoit isnt welcome in the bunker


oh yes he is


----------



## The Catboy (May 5, 2018)

There will be updates to the bunker (and my stickies) in due time!
Since this is the EOF, I can break character for a second. I've been busy in real with not only work, but also rebuilding my life as whole. I've had to literally start over again and it's a very time consuming process for me. I am online to help the community and to show that I am still alive, I know you guys worry when I am offline for long periods of time. But just because I am online doesn't mean that I am "online." I am posting where I see the need for me to post, but that's about it. We've reached a point in the community where both a lot is happening and nothing is happening at the same time. We have a huge move in the Switch movement, but nothing like CFW or interesting homebrews, so everything and nothing. This period of time is where I take a break a break and research for the newer scenes. It's also where I EOL all of my stickies for older communities. With the 3DS dying off and the Switch growing, I am taking time to watch for the new noob floods and make this thread around those floods. Once I find the common theme, I update and wait in quiet again. The point of this bunker is "survive" the current trends, which means I need to watch the current trends for us to live through and mock it.
TL: DR, there will be an update soon.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 5, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> There will be updates to the bunker (and my stickies) in due time!
> Since this is the EOF, I can break character for a second. I've been busy in real with not only work, but also rebuilding my life as whole. I've had to literally start over again and it's a very time consuming process for me. I am online to help the community and to show that I am still alive, I know you guys worry when I am offline for long periods of time. But just because I am online doesn't mean that I am "online." I am posting where I see the need for me to post, but that's about it. We've reached a point in the community where both a lot is happening and nothing is happening at the same time. We have a huge move in the Switch movement, but nothing like CFW or interesting homebrews, so everything and nothing. This period of time is where I take a break a break and research for the newer scenes. It's also where I EOL all of my stickies for older communities. With the 3DS dying off and the Switch growing, I am taking time to watch for the new noob floods and make this thread around those floods. Once I find the common theme, I update and wait in quiet again. The point of this bunker is "survive" the current trends, which means I need to watch the current trends for us to live through and mock it.
> TL: DR, there will be an update soon.


you mean soon™ i guess, right?


----------



## The Catboy (May 5, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> you mean soon™ i guess, right?


yes


----------



## Deleted member 440156 (May 8, 2018)

Just found The Edge, what's this?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

The Bunker, I mean


----------



## Noctosphere (May 13, 2018)

I'd like to have an ETA on Moon Base 2.0


----------



## The Catboy (May 31, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> I'd like to have an ETA on Moon Base 2.0


Been a bit busy in real life and just haven't gotten around to throwing something together.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 31, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Been a bit busy in real life and just haven't gotten around to throwing something together.


sorry, but you took too long to answer
I downloaded the leaked version


----------



## brickmii82 (Jun 18, 2018)

Welp...SX was released so here I am.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 19, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> Welp...SX was released so here I am.


Oi, I think it's time we move deeper into space


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 19, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Oi, I think it's time we move deeper into space


Can I bring my Skiddos with me?


----------



## Auyx (Jun 19, 2018)

God help us all gentlemen, it looks like the moon base has been breached, we have TXetra terOStrials at the door. Please send PROfesional help.


----------



## brickmii82 (Jun 20, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Can I bring my Skiddos with me?


I don’t see problem, but make sure you bathe em first. @Lilith Valentine ??


----------



## AdenTheThird (Jun 20, 2018)

Wait... if Skiddos are allowed, then can I bring my Weedles?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 20, 2018)

Everyone who isn't on this site exclusively for Switch piracy is allowed.


----------



## brickmii82 (Jun 20, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Everyone who isn't on this site exclusively for Switch piracy is allowed.


But baths are mandatory. You can even give them to each other.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 20, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> But baths are mandatory. You can even give them to each other.


Proper hygiene is mandatory. Violating this rule will result in one being launched into maxconsole


----------



## brickmii82 (Jun 20, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Proper hygiene is mandatory. *Violating this rule will result in one being launched into maxconsole*


 ......Im ded. D.E.D. ded


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 20, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Everyone who isn't on this site exclusively for Switch piracy is allowed.


YES! I’m literally on this site for everything except that.


----------



## grey72 (Jul 24, 2018)

The moon's old stuff, let's make a Mars base with a maritan potato farm


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 24, 2018)

grey72 said:


> The moon's old stuff, let's make a Mars base with a maritan potato farm


No go away


----------



## grey72 (Jul 24, 2018)

Nooooo but I wanna staaaaaay


----------



## JFlare (Jul 24, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> No go away



@Dionicio3 no u


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 24, 2018)

JFlare said:


> @Dionicio3 no u


Haven't seen you in a while


----------



## JFlare (Jul 24, 2018)

yea I missed you too :3


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 24, 2018)

fuck mars, pluto is where it's rad


----------



## drenal (Jul 25, 2018)

jt_1258 said:


> fuck mars, pluto is where it's rad


hell yeah, pluto


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 25, 2018)

drenal said:


> hell yeah, pluto





jt_1258 said:


> fuck mars, pluto is where it's rad








you want to move in there?


----------



## drenal (Jul 25, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> you want to move in there?


no only furries do that


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 25, 2018)

drenal said:


> no only furries do that


but you...
nvm...


----------



## LittleFlame (Jul 25, 2018)

guys I got us a fish


----------



## drenal (Jul 25, 2018)

LittleFlame said:


> guys I got us a fish


thanks man now we can survive for like 15 trillion more years


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 25, 2018)

drenal said:


> thanks man now we can survive for like 15 trillion more years


you know what they say
*give a beggar a fish, he will eat for one day*
*teach him how to fish, he will eat his whole life*


----------



## drenal (Jul 25, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> you know what they say
> *give a beggar a fish, he will eat for one day*
> *teach him how to fish, he will eat his whole life*


Yeah but what if he overfishes the lakes/ponds he uses and runs out of fish?


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 25, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> but you...
> nvm...


----------



## drenal (Jul 25, 2018)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 137045


Finally, someone reads the custom title


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 25, 2018)

drenal said:


> Yeah but what if he overfishes the lakes/ponds he uses and runs out of fish?


that's why you also teach him the economics of the fishing industry and about the rate of fish repopulation


----------



## drenal (Jul 25, 2018)

jt_1258 said:


> that's why you also teach him the economics of the fishing industry and about the rate of fish repopulation


Yeah but that takes too much time


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 25, 2018)

I need more Me Gusta Moon in my life.


----------



## drenal (Jul 25, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> I need more Me Gusta Moon in my life.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 25, 2018)

drenal said:


> View attachment 137057
> View attachment 137060
> View attachment 137061


nb4 someone posts a picture of someone mooning and the face is on both cheecks


----------



## drenal (Jul 25, 2018)

jt_1258 said:


> nb4 someone posts a picture of someone mooning and the face is on both cheecks


wtf delet this


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jul 25, 2018)

damn necro


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 25, 2018)

I really need to update this. I know I've been promising that I would, but I have a reason why I haven't!
DEPRESSION! 
Seriously that's not a joke, I keep forgetting because dealing with my depression is more important than an EOF thread. So does anyone wanna help with this thread?


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 25, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I really need to update this. I know I've been promising that I would, but I have a reason why I haven't!
> DEPRESSION!
> Seriously that's not a joke, I keep forgetting because dealing with my depression is more important than an EOF thread. So does anyone wanna help with this thread?


i dont really know how i can help you
but take care of yourself first, got it?


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 25, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> i dont really know how i can help you
> but take care of yourself first, got it?


I need someone with a good imagination, basic photo editing skills, and who's willing to stare into the void of the most recent trends.


----------



## LittleFlame (Jul 25, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I really need to update this. I know I've been promising that I would, but I have a reason why I haven't!
> DEPRESSION!
> Seriously that's not a joke, I keep forgetting because dealing with my depression is more important than an EOF thread. So does anyone wanna help with this thread?


why do depressed folk always feel like they owe someone something, you come first man


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 25, 2018)

LittleFlame said:


> why do depressed folk always feel like they owe someone something, you come first man


Real talk, there are actually several answers to this question. Everyone who has depression will have had at least one incident where their depression either directly or indirectly caused an issue in their life that they are afraid will happen again. This fear often results in people with depression overachieving as to not feel that horrible feeling again and to hopefully never "fail" again.
Another issue is that people with depression never want to let others down. Knowing the feeling of depression often causes them to be sympathetic towards others as they don't want others to feel the same way. This often causes people with depression to carry the weight of the world on their shoulders because they simply want to ensure no one else has to take that burden.
There is also the issue of people who take up every single task and help everyone in the hopes that a busy body and mind won't have time to be depressed. The idea that with no time to think, there's no way to sink. Of course it then it breaks people down and fall into the other two and back into the third.
Depression is a serious mental disorder that just fucks with the mind.


----------



## drenal (Jul 25, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I really need to update this. I know I've been promising that I would, but I have a reason why I haven't!
> DEPRESSION!
> Seriously that's not a joke, I keep forgetting because dealing with my depression is more important than an EOF thread. So does anyone wanna help with this thread?


I would but i have no idea what I'm doing


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 26, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Real talk, there are actually several answers to this question. Everyone who has depression will have had at least one incident where their depression either directly or indirectly caused an issue in their life that they are afraid will happen again. This fear often results in people with depression overachieving as to not feel that horrible feeling again and to hopefully never "fail" again.
> Another issue is that people with depression never want to let others down. Knowing the feeling of depression often causes them to be sympathetic towards others as they don't want others to feel the same way. This often causes people with depression to carry the weight of the world on their shoulders because they simply want to ensure no one else has to take that burden.
> There is also the issue of people who take up every single task and help everyone in the hopes that a busy body and mind won't have time to be depressed. The idea that with no time to think, there's no way to sink. Of course it then it breaks people down and fall into the other two and back into the third.
> Depression is a serious mental disorder that just fucks with the mind.


*hugs tightly*


----------



## LittleFlame (Jul 26, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Real talk, there are actually several answers to this question. Everyone who has depression will have had at least one incident where their depression either directly or indirectly caused an issue in their life that they are afraid will happen again. This fear often results in people with depression overachieving as to not feel that horrible feeling again and to hopefully never "fail" again.
> Another issue is that people with depression never want to let others down. Knowing the feeling of depression often causes them to be sympathetic towards others as they don't want others to feel the same way. This often causes people with depression to carry the weight of the world on their shoulders because they simply want to ensure no one else has to take that burden.
> There is also the issue of people who take up every single task and help everyone in the hopes that a busy body and mind won't have time to be depressed. The idea that with no time to think, there's no way to sink. Of course it then it breaks people down and fall into the other two and back into the third.
> Depression is a serious mental disorder that just fucks with the mind.


bro dw, I won't say I know what you're going through, nobody does but you. But I got clinical depression too. so I kinda kind of halfway understand the feelings you have.
The battle is not letting them get to you and to just live your life to the best ability


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 9, 2018)

Dark times have fallen upon us, we need to upgrade this bunker!


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 9, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Dark times have fallen upon us, we need to upgrade this bunker!


youre talking about freeshop, right?
I've heard as well


----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 10, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> youre talking about freeshop, right?
> I've heard as well


aand the end of the archive/piracy site emuparadise


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Aug 10, 2018)

and all the r4s clones


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 16, 2018)

RISE DEMON!!! RISE!!!


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 21, 2018)

Damn, just realized
Temp Bunker has been founded in 2010, and it has less post than a 2016 one, like lot less
(hum hum!! ctrl v! hum hum!!)


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 23, 2018)

Another heat wave is coming on the south of Quebec
Do you have AC in your bunker?


----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 23, 2018)

I'm sure there's and ice witch around here somewhere.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 23, 2018)

jt_1258 said:


> I'm sure there's and ice witch around here somewhere.


that should do it


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 25, 2018)

are scalies allowed in the bunker?
Can I bring Miia?

Btw... small question... pure curiosity
How do we call those who fap on Papi?
Featheries?


----------



## dAVID_ (Aug 26, 2018)

jt_1258 said:


> aand the end of the archive/piracy site emuparadise



And the end of TheIsoZone.
And LoveRoms.
Though the Dope site is still up.
If these sites keep getting nuked, torrenting large romsets will be the only option.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 26, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> And the end of TheIsoZone.
> And LoveRoms.
> Though the Dope site is still up.
> If these sites keep getting nuked, torrenting large romsets will be the only option.


well, the best torrent site are semi-private tracker
they have very good content, and upload is a must to keep a good ratio
and without a good ratio, you can't download
yea, semi-private tracker are really a good solution i think


----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 26, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> And the end of TheIsoZone.
> And LoveRoms.
> Though the Dope site is still up.
> If these sites keep getting nuked, torrenting large romsets will be the only option.





Noctosphere said:


> well, the best torrent site are semi-private tracker
> they have very good content, and upload is a must to keep a good ratio
> and without a good ratio, you can't download
> yea, semi-private tracker are really a good solution i think


yikes, pleas, quick, remove the names before a mod thinks were pointing folks towards wares sites.....


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 26, 2018)

jt_1258 said:


> yikes, pleas, quick, remove the names before a mod thinks were pointing folks towards wares sites.....


I haven't did anything wrong
Talking about torrent site isnt against rules
Talking about specific one, that is


----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 27, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> I haven't did anything wrong
> Talking about torrent site isnt against rules
> Talking about specific one, that is


I thought you named one


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 27, 2018)

jt_1258 said:


> I thought you named one


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 28, 2018)

I'm a bit scared for next Monday

If liberals are elected, can I come hide in the bunker?
pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease


----------



## LittleFlame (Sep 28, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> I'm a bit scared for next Monday
> 
> If liberals are elected, can I come hide in the bunker?
> pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease


oo nice political opinions are perfect!


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 28, 2018)

LittleFlame said:


> oo nice political opinions are perfect!


not sure to understand what you mean, but alright


----------



## EthanAddict (Sep 29, 2018)

I would hide with either


----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 29, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> I'm a bit scared for next Monday
> 
> If liberals are elected, can I come hide in the bunker?
> pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease


BEN SHAPIRO DEMOLISHES LIBERAL RETARD WITH FACTS AND LOGIC.


----------



## grey72 (Sep 29, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> BEN SHAPIRO DEMOLISHES LIBERAL RETARD WITH FACTS AND LOGIC.


_Okay, this is epic_


----------



## WeedZ (Sep 29, 2018)

Hey. No politics in the bunker


----------



## grey72 (Sep 29, 2018)

No. Hey politics in the bunker


----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 29, 2018)

grey72 said:


> No. Hey politics in the bunker


Politics. No hey in the bunker.


----------



## grey72 (Sep 29, 2018)

Bunker. Hey politics in the no


----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 29, 2018)

grey72 said:


> Bunker. Hey politics in the no


Hey. Bunker politics in the no.


----------



## grey72 (Sep 29, 2018)

In. Bunker politics the hey no


----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 29, 2018)

grey72 said:


> In. Bunker politics the hey no


The. Hey no in bunker in politics


----------



## grey72 (Sep 29, 2018)

Politics: I think I'm having a seizure


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 29, 2018)

What have I done


----------



## EthanAddict (Sep 29, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> What have I done



You triggered the whining right/left


----------



## grey72 (Sep 29, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> What have I done


you triggered the politics virus. RIP the bunker


----------



## EthanAddict (Sep 29, 2018)

grey72 said:


> you triggered the politics virus. RIP the bunker



You triggered, well, nobody


----------



## WeedZ (Sep 29, 2018)

I'm triggered


----------



## EthanAddict (Sep 29, 2018)

k


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 1, 2018)

I have no idea what's going on anymore, but do note that the only politics allowed is fuck the SX team and laugh at the brickwait team
(I still need to update this thread, but reasons)


----------



## Itzumi (Oct 15, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I have no idea what's going on anymore, but do note that the only politics allowed is fuck the SX team and laugh at the brickwait team
> (I still need to update this thread, but reasons)


Weren't we doing that already?


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 18, 2019)

Fuck me, it's been a year already


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 18, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Fuck me, it's been a year already


That kinda language is fucking shocking you should be absolutely fucking appalled with yourself. You are a wonderful lady and ladies don't swear. Unless you are Scottish like myself then it's quite acceptable


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 18, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> That kinda language is fucking shocking you should be absolutely fucking appalled with yourself. You are a wonderful lady and ladies don't swear. Unless you are Scottish like myself then it's quite acceptable


Fuck! You right!


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 18, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Fuck! You right!


Oh I will just make you an honorary Scot so you can continue to swear like a sailor.

Also from now on your name will be Lilith MacValentine.

Here are some rules you must follow to continue to be Scottish. 

1. When talking to someone else who is Scottish you must swear after every 2nd or 3rd word spoken. 

2. If you are having a party and you want everyone to leave then you must play one of the following songs. Loch Lomond or Auld Lang Syne. All Scottish people know that if either song is played then it's time to go home. 

3. The only soft drink you can consume from now on is IrnBru. 

4. You must hate every single English person alive especially anyone from London. 

5. If anyone ever asks you who the best James Bond actor is the only answer you can give is Sean Connery. 

6. You must tell everyone that the Loch Ness monster is real even though we all know it isn't real lol. 

There are many more rules to be Scottish but these are the main ones


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 18, 2019)

Oh ya, forgot about this place. Well see ya when stadia launches. I ain't gonna stand out there in that shit storm of complaints everywhere.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 18, 2019)

Ah,cool,another place where I can leave some "Belongings" from me.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 6, 2020)

We need this bunker back!


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Apr 6, 2020)

I dunno what's going on here but i want in!


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 6, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> I dunno what's going on here but i want in!


This is an advanced Bunker that was made 10 years ago as a means of protecting the member of the Temp from the Pokéfloods of the R4 days. Since that day I’ve been upgrading the Bunker to withstand more and more floods. It’s time I upgrade this Bunker again!


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 6, 2020)

it lives once again I see


----------



## IC_ (Apr 7, 2020)

Is there enough space to distance everyone from each other?


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 17, 2021)

I think it's time we brought the Bunker back! We need a new design!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 17, 2021)

We need this to avoid angry smash fans


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 17, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> We need this to avoid angry smash fans


Good enough reason for me! Now let's start talking about the new design! Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## WeedZ (Feb 17, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Good enough reason for me! Now let's start talking about the new design! Anyone got any ideas?


Space station?


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 17, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> We need this to avoid angry smash fans


And the angry Zelda fans after they announced the HD version of the worst Zelda game


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 18, 2021)

WeedZ said:


> Space station?


Space station!


----------



## WeedZ (Feb 18, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> And the angry Zelda fans after rthey announced the HD version of the worst Zelda game


So its skyward sword then?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 18, 2021)

You know it's an old thread when you open it and the first thing you see is me gusta


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 18, 2021)

We made a new bunker by upgrading our old one and moving it!


----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 18, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Space station!


Van station?


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 18, 2021)

GhostLatte said:


> Van station?


 Let's add the van!


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 18, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> We made a new bunker by upgrading our old one and moving it!


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 18, 2021)

We now have The Van! More room can be found in The Van!


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 18, 2021)

the van is pretty "fun" if you know what i mean


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 19, 2021)

Are there any power outlets here? My laptop's dying and I need to charge it


----------



## Chary (Feb 19, 2021)

Holy crap what a throwback. 

Everyone get in the bunker and wait until the thread hits 200,000 views


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 19, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Are there any power outlets here? My laptop's dying and I need to charge it


We have plenty of outlets, some even have built-in USB A and C ports! We are prepared for all kinds of occasions when the floods happen!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 23, 2021)

It's amazing how much the bunker has survived


----------



## James_ (Feb 23, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> It's amazing how much the bunker has survived


Like how the hell is this bunker still holding up after a decade


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 23, 2021)

James_ said:


> Like how the hell is this bunker still holding up after a decade


It's a strong bunker


----------



## James_ (Feb 23, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> It's a strong bunker


Makes sense because it has fucking 'me gusta' on it


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 25, 2021)

James_ said:


> Like how the hell is this bunker still holding up after a decade


Because we keep building on top of them as we upgrade!


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 26, 2021)

GOOD NEWS EVERYONE! The entire purpose of this bunker was to deal with Pokéfloods! With the latest Pokémon news, we can expect to see new users in the future here to complain about updates and stupid shit! We shall start prepping the Bunker for these floods! The Bunker is back, Tempers!


----------



## IC_ (Feb 26, 2021)

Can I stay in for a while? I'm tired of hearing about Pokemons.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 26, 2021)

> *The Temp bunker*



Can I have Bed in the Bunker please ?
I want to sleep in Calm and Peace for 1-2 Days...


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Mar 1, 2021)

Can I please get access to the bunker? That would be nice..


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 1, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> GOOD NEWS EVERYONE! The entire purpose of this bunker was to deal with Pokéfloods! With the latest Pokémon news, we can expect to see new users in the future here to complain about updates and stupid shit! We shall start prepping the Bunker for these floods! The Bunker is back, Tempers!


Never got to experience a pokeflood, wonder what they're like


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 1, 2021)

Y'all have been granted access to the bunker. Please talk to my secretary (who is literally just me, but as a snake,) and they will make sure you are properly registered.


Scott_pilgrim said:


> Never got to experience a pokeflood, wonder what they're like


The site would often get so overwhelmed, that it would lag and even crash. You would find an increase in trolls spamming the forums, noobs posting stupid speculations on getting the games to work, people asking "iS tHeiR a R4 pATcheD yeT?" The site was like Black Friday but so much worse.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 1, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Y'all have been granted access to the bunker. Please talk to my secretary (who is literally just me, but as a snake,) and they will make sure you are properly registered.


How did I get here?


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 1, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> How did I get here?


"Yes, that's a common question and we still don't know how to answer it." Sarah Redfield


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 2, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> "Yes, that's a common question and we still don't know how to answer it." Sarah Redfield


Ok, this is giving me odd portal vibes


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 2, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Ok, this is giving me odd portal vibes


Sarah is known for keeping books, that’s about it.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Mar 2, 2021)

Whoa, nice place you got here.


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 2, 2021)

[walks in like I owned the place] Where's the bar?!


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 2, 2021)

Make room in the back of the bunker for the Jailhouse @SG854 has created for all of us! Gotta keep some type of order right!
https://gbatemp.net/threads/gbatemp-jail.584020/#post-9384740


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 2, 2021)

OldBoi said:


> [walks in like I owned the place] Where's the bar?!


Really ? After you have received unlimited FREE Drinks everyday ? Ask @WiiMiiSwitch about that Topic please....


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 2, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Really ? After you have received unlimited FREE Drinks everyday ? Ask @WiiMiiSwitch about that Topic please....View attachment 249496


The bar has some nice drinks


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 2, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> The bar has some nice drinks


But not for free.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 2, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> But not for free.


So are yours


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 2, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> So are yours


Of course.You can check it tomorrow if you like.


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 2, 2021)

Here's one on me!


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 2, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Of course.You can check it tomorrow if you like.


Enough with the lies Alexander, I will use my poll magic to eliminate you

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 249541


Wow a real drink


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 2, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Enough with the lies Alexander, I will use my poll magic to eliminate you


Polly Pocket Magic maybe...a little...


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 2, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Polly Pocket Magic maybe...a little...


Polly Pocket is dead, I'm the poll god! (or king if you may)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 2, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Polly Pocket is dead, I'm the poll god! (or king if you may)


KIng of Polly Pockets ? Hmmm...also a good one.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 2, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> KIng of Polly Pockets ? Hmmm...also a good one.View attachment 249542


That's it. I will make you suffer! By showing you the past. I will summon a poll you took and enjoy 
https://gbatemp.net/threads/favorite-disaster-nintendo-console.581802/


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 2, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> That's it. I will make you suffer! By showing you the past. I will summon a poll you took and enjoy
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/favorite-disaster-nintendo-console.581802/



You see,nobody answers since two Weeks - that means -> unnecessary,pointless and senseless...like I said a dozen of Times before...


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 2, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> You see,nobody answers since two Weeks - that means -> unnecessary,pointless and senseless...like I said a dozen of Times before...View attachment 249543 View attachment 249544


I will send another one if I have to


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 2, 2021)

Everyone PM @alexander1970 tomorrow to get your free drinks.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 2, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 249546
> Everyone PM @alexander1970 tomorrow to get your free drinks.


No PM needed,I will make an Status Update Post again,for all People who has missed the last Free Drink Parties.


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 2, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> No PM needed,I will make an Status Update Post again,for all People who has missed the last Free Drink Parties.


No, 273 active member PM's would be good, and demand our drinks!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 2, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> No, 273 active member PM's would be good, and demand our drinks!


Announcement is already out,this should be sufficient.
King Polly Pocket will not miss it for sure.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 2, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Announcement is already out,this should be sufficient.
> King Polly Pocket will not miss it for sure.


The name's even worse now Madame Alexander


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 2, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> The name's even worse now Madame Alexander


You should put this in the "temper pics" thread as him...


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 2, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> You should put this in the "temper pics" thread as him...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 2, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> No, 273 active member PM's would be good, and demand our drinks!


Also a Meme is out there for the Front Page (I have modifed your Picture a little).


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 2, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Also a Meme is out there for the Front Page (I have modifed your Picture a little).


What! Send me a link


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 2, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> What! Send me a link


https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-meme-box.532361/page-435#post-9385072

So you have no Excuses for tomorrow,my Friend.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 2, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> No, 273 active member PM's would be good, and demand our drinks!





alexander1970 said:


> Also a Meme is out there for the Front Page (I have modifed your Picture a little).



YES.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 2, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> YES.
> 
> View attachment 249565


Banned for being Alex


----------



## Louse (Mar 2, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Banned for being Alex



Thread locked, banned for racism.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 2, 2021)

0xFFFFFFFF said:


> Thread locked, banned for racism.


It wasn't racism, it was just plain bullying


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 2, 2021)

@WiiMiiSwitch Banned for being a virus prone Android


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 2, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> @WiiMiiSwitch Banned for being a virus prone Android


Banned for revealing my secrets


----------



## Louse (Mar 2, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> It wasn't racism, it was just plain bullying



Ah, I see then. Carry on, good fellow*.


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 2, 2021)

@0xFFFFFFFF Banned for calling anyone here Sir.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 2, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> @0xFFFFFFFF Banned for calling anyone here Sir.


Banned for having a pic of Randy, but never talking about him


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 2, 2021)

Can y'all stop arguing? That kinda defeats the purpose of the bunker


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 2, 2021)

0xFFFFFFFF said:


> Ah, I see then. Carry on, good fellow*.


Welcome @0xFFFFFFFF, Just noticed your new. Have fun and glad to see new faces! 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Scott_pilgrim said:


> Can y'all stop arguing? That kinda defeats the purpose of the bunker


Sorry thought we were in the Banned thread! My bad! I appoligize to all bunker dwellers! I'll leave the bunker now!


----------



## Louse (Mar 2, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> My bad! I appoligize to all bunker dwellers! I'll leave the bunker now!



You takin' a Soyuz or just going out for a walk?


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 2, 2021)

0xFFFFFFFF said:


> You takin' a Soyuz or just going out for a walk?


Heading to the van, for my shift. But I'll be back later, with candy, if there's any left.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 24, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Heading to the van, for my shift. But I'll be back later, with candy, if there's any left.


You can leave space?


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 24, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> You can leave space?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 24, 2021)

In this bunker we can hide from the pollflood


----------



## Vila_ (Sep 21, 2021)

When the sussy Among Us reference in 2010 dun dun dun dun dun dun dun du du dun I hope the impostor isn't in the bunker, green is looking kinda sus.


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Sep 22, 2021)

the bunker better be equipped with a usb c charger with at least 20 watts or else I aint goin


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 22, 2021)

More like the bemp tunker amirite


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 26, 2021)

And the Bunker withstood another update!


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 15, 2021)

As The Catboy again, I am obligated to eventually update this bunker!


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 10, 2021)

NEW POKÉMON GAME!! GET TO THE BUNKER!


----------



## slaphappygamer (Nov 10, 2021)

The Catboy said:


> NEW POKÉMON GAME!! GET TO THE BUNKER!


Brilliant!


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Nov 10, 2021)

WHERE IS THE FUCKING WII U WE NEED ENTERTAINMENT


----------



## Flame (Nov 10, 2021)

this thread is back..  thats Brilliant. now you all can kiss my Shining Pearls


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 6, 2022)

It's that time again to bring back the Bunker! Korean bots are annoying the site and the Bunker is here to protect us all!


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 6, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> It's that time again to bring back the Bunker! Korean bots are annoying the site and the Bunker is here to protect us all!


what korean bots????


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 7, 2022)

Get in the van


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Aug 7, 2022)

I’ve been om this site for about 4 years and you’re telling me all of a sudden that the van is already 12 years old?


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 8, 2022)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> I’ve been om this site for about 4 years and you’re telling me all of a sudden that the van is already 12 years old?



Wait till you see inside "The Van" 

Come have a look! 

@GhostLatte won't mind.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 25, 2022)

First rule of Van Club is get in the van


----------



## proflayton123 (Aug 30, 2022)

*runs to van* take me instead!


----------



## x65943 (Aug 30, 2022)

proflayton123 said:


> *runs to van* take me instead!


You aren't gonna make it to the van buster, not before I give you a good butterin'


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 30, 2022)

proflayton123 said:


> *runs to van* take me instead!


Jackpot


----------

